# Trump and Melania test positive for COVID-19



## Lakhota (Oct 1, 2020)

President Donald Trump and first lady Melania Trump tested positive for the coronavirus, he announced on Twitter early Friday.

"Tonight, @FLOTUS and I tested positive for COVID-19. We will begin our quarantine and recovery process immediately. We will get through this TOGETHER!" he tweeted.

*Trump, first lady Melania Trump test positive for Covid-19*

I wonder how many others are also infected?  MSNBC listed 20 people earlier who had been in close proximity to Hope Hicks.  Trump and Melania are among the lucky ones who actually have a full-time doctor and state-of-the-art medical facilities in the White House - plus Walter Reed Army Medical Center if needed.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 2, 2020)

Will Pence be sworn in?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 2, 2020)

Convenient timing after that side show they called a debate the other night. Guess they really really really didn't want to debate again. Ha. I'm sure Biden is just as pleased.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Just reported on MSNBC.  No link yet.


Are they celebrating at MSNBC?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Oct 2, 2020)

WTF


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 2, 2020)

What next? What a circus


----------



## night_son (Oct 2, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Convenient timing after that side show they called a debate the other night. Guess they really really really didn't want to debate again. Ha. I'm sure Biden is just as pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it time yet, warrior?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > WTF
> ...


Now you get to watch an old fat man kick Covids ass


----------



## Mortimer (Oct 2, 2020)

I pray for them. They will do well I know that. Soon they will recover.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 2, 2020)

It will go away.


----------



## buttercup (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > WTF
> ...



Like the flu, old or unhealthy people are more affected, Einstein.


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 2, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Lol actually it affects everyone who has it. I’m glad I could clear this up for you lol


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 2, 2020)

It is what it is...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Convenient timing after that side show they called a debate the other night. Guess they really really really didn't want to debate again. Ha. I'm sure Biden is just as pleased.


Biden was in close proximity for 90 minuets.... He gets a test too...


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Oct 2, 2020)

Were they wearing defective masks by any chance?


Lakhota said:


> Will Pence be sworn in?


He should be...Amendment XXV should come into play given Trump is incapacitated and quarantined. But he just claimed, via his entourage, he will be working from the WH residence. Who the fuck really knows what that Idiot will do though!


----------



## buttercup (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Turn off the idiot box.


----------



## excalibur (Oct 2, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Doesn't matter. It's not real.




Said no one ever.


----------



## excalibur (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 2, 2020)

night_son said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Convenient timing after that side show they called a debate the other night. Guess they really really really didn't want to debate again. Ha. I'm sure Biden is just as pleased.
> ...



No, looks like both sides of the duopoly are retreating from the electorate. They'll both be holed up for the rest of the cycle, most likely.

Ah well. There's at least three other options if Trump and Biden wanna hide from the electorate.





__





						2020 Ballot Access
					

This is specific to Constitution Party ballot access. Looks like they have access in half the states. It's better than nothing, I suppose. It's another choice, anyway, especially after that clown show last night, right? Pft.     https://www.donblankenship.com/



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> President Donald Trump and first lady Melania Trump tested positive for the coronavirus, he announced on Twitter early Friday.
> 
> "Tonight, @FLOTUS and I tested positive for COVID-19. We will begin our quarantine and recovery process immediately. We will get through this TOGETHER!" he tweeted.
> 
> ...


Well at least the death rate has dropped by 95% and the new medications clear it up in 10 days or less...  Minor set back today, nothing more...


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 2, 2020)

2020 will go down as the most insane year in US history.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> Were they wearing defective masks by any chance?
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> ...


Nope... He is not incapacitated...

XXV does not apply..


----------



## shockedcanadian (Oct 2, 2020)

From a woman who was fired and then returned to the administration.  I always found that really odd. maybe a bad omen.  Along with a few other people like The Mooch etc.  Always seemed to be some strange changes in them once they left office.

It will be interesting to know if he has any symptoms or not.  I have no doubt he will recover and do as well as anyone.  They will test him for it everyday I'm sure until it is gone.


----------



## excalibur (Oct 2, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> No, looks like both sides of the duopoly are retreating from the electorate. They'll both be holed up for the rest of the cycle, most likely.
> 
> Ah well. There's at least three other options if Trump and Biden wanna hide from the electorate.




When has Trump been hiding?


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 2, 2020)

They should have made Biden wear a mask at the debate.   His blubbering probably ejected droplets in the air.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 2, 2020)

Wow.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 2, 2020)

*FOR EVERYONE*


----------



## pyetro (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> President Donald Trump and first lady Melania Trump tested positive for the coronavirus, he announced on Twitter early Friday.
> 
> "Tonight, @FLOTUS and I tested positive for COVID-19. We will begin our quarantine and recovery process immediately. We will get through this TOGETHER!" he tweeted.
> 
> ...


Coronavirus is one interesting hoax.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Will Pence be sworn in?


You're putting Trump in the ground already, eh? Nice.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 2, 2020)

Bring on the HydroxyChloroquine!


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 2, 2020)

I wonder who infected Hope Hicks?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

The white house will function.

Meetings will be virtual and highly secured.  Briefings will be handled the same way. The only thing that will change is the person to person contact.  Everywhere these people went will have to be cleaned and disinfected.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 2, 2020)

I did...


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 2, 2020)

excalibur said:


> When has Trump been hiding?



It's starts tonight. But, hey, like I said, it's not like Biden isn't also content to close the doors and stick his fingers in his own ears, too.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> I wonder who infected Hope Hicks?



A most interesting question.

Even more interesting, how are people not regularly tested when around him?

Once he gets through this, I'd advise him to stay away from her.  Let her work some desk work away from the important decisions and discussions.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Bring on the HydroxyChloroquine!


I would bet that they are getting it and azithromycine/zinc...


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 2, 2020)

I wonder if Trump still thinks it's a hoax?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder who infected Hope Hicks?
> ...


It will no longer be a problem. Acquired immunity from having the disease.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> I wonder if Trump still thinks it's a hoax?


Trump never said the virus was a hoax... Just how democrats were saying it was a death sentence... IT NOT!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 2, 2020)

Maybe he should have worn a mask, huh?


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 2, 2020)

I wonder if Trump will receive any of the vaccines still being tested?


----------



## theHawk (Oct 2, 2020)

Biden now has a 0.002% chance of winning the election!


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> I wonder who infected Hope Hicks?


Allow me to start the conspiracy theory. It was Democratic hit job.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> I wonder if Trump still thinks it's a hoax?


You’re watching Andrea Mitchell, too, eh?
Trump never called it a hoax. That’s more msm/Pravda lying.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> I wonder if Trump will receive any of the vaccines still being tested?


Looks like someone doesn’t know how vaccines work....


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Convenient timing after that side show they called a debate the other night. Guess they really really really didn't want to debate again. Ha. I'm sure Biden is just as pleased.


I'm not on Facebook, but the hubby is, and he said swirling around  Facebook, was something similar....


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 2, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder who infected Hope Hicks?
> ...



Or China or Iran...


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> I wonder if Trump will receive any of the vaccines still being tested?


Vaccines are preventives. Quit watching msnbc.
Oh, we don’t know the long term effects!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> I wonder if Trump will receive any of the vaccines still being tested?


LOL

Moron.. Its to late for that...


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 2, 2020)

night_son said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Convenient timing after that side show they called a debate the other night. Guess they really really really didn't want to debate again. Ha. I'm sure Biden is just as pleased.
> ...



I believe the next debate is on the 7th. There's no way they'll hold it after an only 5 day quarantine.


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 2, 2020)

It looks like the October Surprise has arrived.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 2, 2020)

And that's why you wear a fucking mask.


----------



## fbj (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> 2020 will go down as the most insane year in US history.




The name of the Book or TV documentary will be called............."One Year in American History, 2020"


----------



## fbj (Oct 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> And that's why you wear a fucking mask.




for how long? 2042?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 2, 2020)

fbj said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > And that's why you wear a fucking mask.
> ...



Until we get covid under control.


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 2, 2020)

There was a thread a little while back where somebody predicted Biden would say he tested positive for Covid-19 to avoid the first debate. Now Trump says he tested positive 5 days before the 2nd debate.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2020)

aaronleland said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


Yep, likely no more debates....


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Vaccines are preemptive. And I think you’re supposed to capitalize ‘First’.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

OK... 

Incubation time is 2-5 days.

You test positive after about day 3.

You are contagious after day 2 and the most contagious around day 5-7. Symptoms start about  day 7-9.

IF medications are started prior to symptoms the survival rate is near 100%, even at age 74.


Where were they over the last 7 days and whom did they have contact with? Are there any others in the White House ill? where are they in the disease progression?  Who is the source?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Yep, likely no more debates....



Thuprise!

Haha.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Well at the rate of positive tests, it will take us 20+ years to reach herd immunity.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Oct 2, 2020)

aaronleland said:


> There was a thread a little while back where somebody predicted Biden would say he tested positive for Covid-19 to avoid the first debate. Now Trump says he tested positive 5 days before the 2nd debate.


I don’t think trump would be the one to back down from a debate.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

aaronleland said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


VP debate is next Wednesday.

Next Presidential debate is 12 days away. Could be done with this by then..


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


That’s the Vice President debate is it not?


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 2, 2020)

2020 Presidential debate schedule
					

Trump and Biden face off in three scheduled debates: A look




					www.usatoday.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 2, 2020)

It's ok.  Rest assured that Trump says he has done a great job of containing the virus.


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


He’d be out of quarantine the day before assuming he even bothers.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Oct 2, 2020)

OMG, Trump is quarantined in the WH residence until he is transferred elsewhere if the disease worsens. That rules him out from performing the full scope of Presidential duties. 

VP Pence has been in contact with Trump and Hope Hicks and will be quarantined for a min. of 14 days in the VP residence and can't perform any Presidential duties for at least 14 days.

The Prez & VP will both be unable to perform Presidential duties for at least 14 days. The next person in succession to take over the President's duties would be the Speaker of the House. We might see Nancy sitting in the Oval Office for a bit! Who knows?


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 2, 2020)

aaronleland said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...




That's the VP debate.

.


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



Thanks. It was the VP debate I was thinking of that's on the 7th. Either way I don't see them holding one even 12 days away for precautionary reasons.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 2, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Well at the rate of positive tests, it will take us 20+ years to reach herd immunity.



Or we put on our masks and quit spreading this thing.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Well at the rate of positive tests, it will take us 20+ years to reach herd immunity.
> ...



Umm, yea right.  It’s all over the planet.  You going to impose a zero travel policy for the whole planet?  Not to mention someone ending all illegal immigration.


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 2, 2020)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> OMG, Trump is quarantined in the WH residence until he is transferred elsewhere if the disease worsens. That rules him out from performing the full scope of Presidential duties.
> 
> VP Pence has been in contact with Trump and Hope Hicks and will be quarantined for a min. of 14 days in the VP residence and can't perform any Presidential duties for at least 14 days.
> 
> The Prez & VP will both be unable to perform Presidential duties for at least 14 days. The next person in succession to take over the President's duties would be the Speaker of the House. We might see Nancy sitting in the Oval Office for a bit! Who knows?



Or he could perform his presidential duties from inside the White House. I think that's where they usually do that stuff.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


two negative tests 24 hours apart ends quarantine.. IF the medications kill this bug in the next ten days he will be out in time..


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 2, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Yes, I know what vaccines are - but they may stuff Trump full of all kinds of experimental stuff.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Well at the rate of positive tests, it will take us 20+ years to reach herd immunity.
> ...


This is a virus.. 

YOUR MASK DOESN'T STOP THE VIRUS SPREAD! 

It slows it. 

Everyone on this planet will get this virus at some point and there isn't a damn thing you can do to stop it.


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Oh I didn’t know that. Interesting.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 2, 2020)

Has Amy Coney Barrett also been infected?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> OMG, Trump is quarantined in the WH residence until he is transferred elsewhere if the disease worsens. That rules him out from performing the full scope of Presidential duties.
> 
> VP Pence has been in contact with Trump and Hope Hicks and will be quarantined for a min. of 14 days in the VP residence and can't perform any Presidential duties for at least 14 days.
> 
> The Prez & VP will both be unable to perform Presidential duties for at least 14 days. The next person in succession to take over the President's duties would be the Speaker of the House. We might see Nancy sitting in the Oval Office for a bit! Who knows?


Wrong again... Trump can perform all of his duties from the WH..


----------



## theHawk (Oct 2, 2020)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> OMG, Trump is quarantined in the WH residence until he is transferred elsewhere if the disease worsens. That rules him out from performing the full scope of Presidential duties.
> 
> VP Pence has been in contact with Trump and Hope Hicks and will be quarantined for a min. of 14 days in the VP residence and can't perform any Presidential duties for at least 14 days.
> 
> The Prez & VP will both be unable to perform Presidential duties for at least 14 days. The next person in succession to take over the President's duties would be the Speaker of the House. We might see Nancy sitting in the Oval Office for a bit! Who knows?


Can’t perform President’s duties?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> YOUR MASK DOESN'T STOP THE VIRUS SPREAD!



Trump used to say that too.  Now he has it.


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 2, 2020)

Looks like the entire Trump family will have to be tested now. Except Tiffany. She's probably fine.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 2, 2020)

aaronleland said:


> Looks like the entire Trump family will have to be tested now. Except Tiffany. She's probably fine.



Actually, I think Tiffany was also on that plane.


----------



## Mercurialmind (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> President Donald Trump and first lady Melania Trump tested positive for the coronavirus, he announced on Twitter early Friday.
> 
> "Tonight, @FLOTUS and I tested positive for COVID-19. We will begin our quarantine and recovery process immediately. We will get through this TOGETHER!" he tweeted.
> 
> ...


I call bull-****!


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Oct 2, 2020)

aaronleland said:


> Looks like the entire Trump family will have to be tested now. Except Tiffany. She's probably fine.




WYEHO?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > YOUR MASK DOESN'T STOP THE VIRUS SPREAD!
> ...


Your mask cannot stop it... This virus is <0.1 microns in size and N-95 masks are 1.5 microns filtration.  The major mode of transmission is hand touches surface, hand touches face, eyes, nose, or mouth.  Airborne is about 7th on the list of ways to contract this.


----------



## Orangecat (Oct 2, 2020)

Meh, I've always contended that, like the flu, we'll all get it sooner or later. Trump will be fine, just like the vast majority of everyone else who gets it. 
Whatever happens, one thing is certain: the SCOTUS pick will go through.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > Were they wearing defective masks by any chance?
> ...





Billy_Bob said:


> XXV does not apply..


The Situation Room is not in the Residence. He can't break quarantine. He can't go to the Sit. Room if we went to DefCon 3 or some other emergency. Think about it FOOL! That is the type of issue the Amendment was put into play for proper secession of the Executive and came about after the 1963 assassination of JFK.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


No one dares say it, but he is in several high risk of getting very sick categories....  he's over 65 by near 10 years, and he is obese....50lbs overweight, and who knows what else that puts him at higher risk, like high blood pressure.....

But at the same time, he will have the best of the best medical care, and access to all the best antiviral medications available if he or his family members need them....


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> It will go away.


It will disappear miraculously.


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 2, 2020)

Sooner or later everyone will catch the virus

the vain hope among libs that they can somehow hide from the wuflu and live forever is just that - an illusion


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the entire Trump family will have to be tested now. Except Tiffany. She's probably fine.
> ...



Who?

Oh, yeah. That one.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...


Your an idiot..

There are protocalos that allow the presidnet to move into those areas if necessary.  There is no XXV need.  The president is not incapacitated.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 2, 2020)

Stock markets are tanking.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


If it was march and we didn't have the therapeutics you may be right. Today however, we have those things and other medications that work very well.  Even those who are over 70 have a >95% survival rate.  I doubt Trump will have a problem.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...


And then if Pence turns up positive... 



Spoiler



President Pelosi pulls Barrett's name for the Supreme Court and names her own replacement


----------



## shockedcanadian (Oct 2, 2020)

Here will be the fall out.  They will demand he not do any more rallies, they will demand they skip the next debate and then before the final debate Biden will get it or something.

Trump should be cleared when it passes.  When it does, he should double down on his rallies and go full force.

NOBODY should win the W.H unless via policy and the Will of the American People.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2020)

You are unwise to downplay this. Joe Biden is 78 and he has not been infected yet. That's because he has followed the directions of the experts. trump  is not superman, he could die from this. I hope he doesn't but time is up for magical thinking.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



He better not.  If he does, he and Harris better set another date, Pence has to debate her and let Americans understand what they are voting for.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Yea?  Tell me more about your medical degrees.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

My prayers go up for the President and First Lady, that they have a healthy recovery.









						President Trump tweets that he and the first lady have tested positive for coronavirus
					

They will begin the quarantine process immediately




					www.theblaze.com
				





*    President Donald Trump tweeted on his official social media account that he and the first lady had tested positive for coronavirus on Thursday evening.*​​*    "Tonight, @FLOTUS and I tested positive for COVID-19," the president tweeted.*​







Donald J. Trump

@realDonaldTrump
Tonight, @FLOTUS and I tested positive for COVID-19. We will begin our quarantine and recovery process immediately. We will get through this TOGETHER!


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Oct 2, 2020)

NOW who's going to be spending weeks in their basement.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > It will go away.
> ...


Yup, just like it has for 99.98% of the people that have ever had it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> I wonder if Trump still thinks it's a hoax?






Lakhota said:


> Wrong, dumbass, I actually heard him say it on live TV several times. Peddle your lie somewhere else.





You feather wearing princess...









						Did President Trump Refer to the Coronavirus as a 'Hoax'?
					

Trump's commentary on the new coronavirus came before the virus began killing patients in the U.S.




					www.snopes.com


----------



## theHawk (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Stock markets are tanking.


Gee, I thought they would be skyrocketing, you lefties keep telling us he is so bad for the economy.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 2, 2020)

Lots of classy responses on this thread. Some of you should be absolutely ashamed of yourselves. Even Rachel Maddow could set aside her differences to wish the President and his wife well. 

Some of you are truly scum of the earth. Frankly, some of you need to be knocked on your asses.

Not even I, when Ruth Bader Ginsberg was fighting her cancer, did I make light of her illness.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 2, 2020)

Obejoekenobe said:


> NOW who's going to be spending weeks in their basement.


Biden.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Oct 2, 2020)

Geezus


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...


We know what  we are voting for. Pence is going to have major problems debating Harris.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 2, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> My prayers go up for the President and First Lady, that they have a healthy recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You worked hard for this Mr. President.  Hope you enjoy every minute of it. 
Remember, it's just the flu, a democrat hoax


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

IM2 said:


> You are unwise to downplay this. Joe Biden is 78 and he has not been infected yet. That's because he has followed the directions of the experts. trump  is not superman, he could die from this. I hope he doesn't but time is up for magical thinking.


I pray for his and Melania's recovery.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Except it hasn't disappeared in the people who got it. Many will continue having chronic health problems because of the virus.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 2, 2020)

In all seriousness, I do hope he recovers.

And for the sake of everyone else, I hope this influences him to change his messaging on this virus.


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 2, 2020)

Biden better get tested too,Trump was blowing pretty hard on that debate stage.

And btw this probably means the rest of the debates are off. Yep, Trump just can't help from repeatedly shooting himself in the foot.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 2, 2020)

IM2 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How many?


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Not true for elderly folks.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Oct 2, 2020)

Something to consider, when the Donald crushes this virus, he will now enter presidential lore and be viewed as even more solid by the world.  Fearless and unconcerned.  Leading by example even! 

The dirty Communists can't make a good car or baby product and they sure as hell can't make a good virus.  Trump can block their shot and wag his finger at the Commies.  Reagan would be proud.

They tried a Russian witch hunt, Creepy Porn Lawyers, constant allegations, an impeachment, riots and attacks outside the W.H, and now, some virus Made in China.  "Surprise!  I'm still here ya sobs!"


----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 2, 2020)

I can see this playing itself out in several ways. Just as many good as bad.

It's a wash.

For everyone except for those in the futures game, that is.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Hence the 0.02%.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Lots of classy responses on this thread. Some of you should be absolutely ashamed of yourselves. Even Rachel Maddow could set aside her differences to wish the President and his wife well.
> 
> Some of you are truly scum of the earth. Frankly, some of you need to be knocked on your asses.
> 
> Not even I, when Ruth Bader Ginsberg was fighting her cancer, did I make light of her illness.


You may not have, but there were more than a few rightards here celebrating every hospital visit. Many eagerly wishing for her death. You have no solid ground to stand on.


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> I wonder if Trump still thinks it's a hoax?


There are two types of people who believe that Trump said the virus is a hoax.

Type 1 are people who don't really follow politics. They just heard the lie about Trump on the fake news or in casual conversation or something and never bothered to fact check it. They are not aware that the Democrats are such despicable lying immoral America hating scumbags that they would purposefully and relentlessly disseminate dangerous defamatory disinformation regarding COVID 19. They have only heard one side of the story and are a bit naive regarding exactly how fucking evil Democrats really are. It's simply unfathomable for them to believe that Democrats would stoop so low that they would spread such an unconscionable lie. A lie that has certainly caused an untold number of Americans to die a slow painful death drowning in their own bodily fluids.

My aunt was type one. She doesn't follow politics. She's never even voted before in her life. She wasn't taking prudent precautions to because she heard that the POTUS said the virus was a hoax. She didn't start taking prudent precautions until after I informed her that the POTUS never said that. She was so incredulous that anyone would spread such a unconscionable lie that I had to send her a link to the unedited version of Trump's speech before she believed me.

Type 2 are low IQ individuals. TDS afflicted morons who do not possess the critical thinking skills necessary to fact check anything. They are feeble-minded individuals who's low IQ makes them extremely suggestable and therefore easily brainwashed by the fake news media via the simplest brainwashing technique. Repeated messaging. They will believe whatever lie about Trump has been told to them repeatedly, even after they have been informed of the truth. If they are told both the truth and a lie, they will believe whatever they heard most often. And in this case, they believe the lie because they were simply told the lie more often than the truth. In their simpleton minds, the lie becomes the truth. They're idiots.

You are not type 1. You have been informed on this very board that Trump never said that the virus was a hoax.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> I can see this playing itself out in several ways. Just as many good as bad.
> 
> It's a wash.
> 
> For everyone except for those in the futures game, that is.


Trump will most likely recover as he is a very healthy person, and I think Melania will as well.

If Democrats attack Trump over this unfortunate event, and I am betting that they will, they cant help doing stuff like that, it is going to blow up in their faces like everything else.

To Democrats EVERYTHING is about politics; they have no soul.

But if Trump dies, that puts Pence in as the candidate, and if he promises to continue with Trumps policies, this will definitely be a landslide win.


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 2, 2020)

Hope Hicks was patient zero. There's only one solution. We have to search Hope Hicks' vagina for a cure.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


I am trained in biological warfare.  Everything I have stated can be backed up with medical fact.


----------



## Toro (Oct 2, 2020)

Is anyone really surprised?

I wish them both a speedy recovery.


----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 2, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > I can see this playing itself out in several ways. Just as many good as bad.
> ...



Trump would not even have to die for it to play out like that.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 2, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> I can see this playing itself out in several ways. Just as many good as bad.
> 
> It's a wash.
> 
> For everyone except for those in the futures game, that is.


Well, the people in Wisconsin can breath a sigh of relief, there won't be any rallies


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of classy responses on this thread. Some of you should be absolutely ashamed of yourselves. Even Rachel Maddow could set aside her differences to wish the President and his wife well.
> ...



I have plenty of solid ground to stand on. Do not associate me with that filth. 

Don't you _dare._


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Yea?  Tell me about your medical degrees.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


^^^ never listen to a rightard. *Especially* about issues regarding health.

In reality, there have been 4,949,281 total settled cases; with 4,736,621 recovered and 212,660 deaths.

That's 4.3%, not 0.02%.


----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > I can see this playing itself out in several ways. Just as many good as bad.
> ...



Trump can phone it in via a jumbo tron and still draw a bigger crowd than Bi-dumb.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 2, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> I have plenty of ground to stand on. Do not associate me with that filth.
> 
> Don't you dare.



I’ll vouch for you. I saw you rising above all that when RBG died.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Your wrong... Left tard...

Even those over 70, with comorbidities, have a survival rate above 99.5% today..


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 2, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > I can see this playing itself out in several ways. Just as many good as bad.
> ...



I hear his brother was healthy at 71 too. But then something happened, maybe something like a flu.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > My prayers go up for the President and First Lady, that they have a healthy recovery.
> ...



I wasn't expecting such a cold-hearted response like this from you. It's funny how boards like this make the evil in people's heart shine brighter than a thousand suns.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Trump still thinks it's a hoax?
> ...


He said it was the Democrats' new hoax. Turns out, it wasn't a hoax. Turns out Democrats were spot on.


----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 2, 2020)

antontoo said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...



That. . . 

Changes. . . 

uhmmmm. . .

Nada-damn-thing.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Still a 96% survival rate. Stop spreading fear.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> I wasn't expecting such a cold-hearted response like this from you. It's funny how boards like this make the evil in people's heart shine brighter than a thousand suns.


Oh, I was.

Republicans should not try to stop it; Dims will be Dims.

Just make sure it gets a lot of air time.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> If Pence also gets the virus - will Nancy Pelosi become president?  Karma...



Fuck you Lakhota.


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 2, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Are you fucking kidding me? How many people did Trump's irresponsible "it's no worse then a flu" "I played it down, I always like to play it down" politiking killed?









						She ripped Trump for her dad's COVID-19 death. She hopes her fame will drive change
					

Kristin Urquiza delivered a powerful indictment of Trump's handling of the coronavirus crisis, blaming the president for her father's death.




					www.latimes.com
				




I hope he recovers just fine, but this clown had karma long time coming.


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 2, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



A thousand suns? Now you're just being silly.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Wrong.  Those don’t count serology tests that randomly tests the population to give us an idea of how many have had it and never knew about it.  It shows that an estimated 23 million have had it, which puts the death rate at 0.01%.  Also, the death rates are now MUCH lower than when this all first started.  Many different treatments now are known.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, Trump is quarantined in the WH residence until he is transferred elsewhere if the disease worsens. That rules him out from performing the full scope of Presidential duties.
> ...





Billy_Bob said:


> Wrong again... Trump can perform all of his duties from the WH..


If Trump is quarantined [ISOLATED] in the WH Prez residence, how in the fuck can he get down to the Situation Room if he's FORCED TO BE ISOLATED within the Residence if NK, China or even Great White Canada attack? Does your dumb ass know what the reason Amendment XXV was added to the Constitution? It was for situations like this you bloody fool!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 2, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't expecting such a cold-hearted response like this from you. It's funny how boards like this make the evil in people's heart shine brighter than a thousand suns.
> ...



I'm not going to make it part of my sig, but you can put it on yours. Plenty of air time.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2020)

theHawk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Enough to know that COVID19 causes lifetime damage. Do a search and learn.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 2, 2020)

antontoo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Don't lie to me.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 2, 2020)

IM2 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


In other words you’ve got no scientific  numbers  to back your claim. 

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 2, 2020)

aaronleland said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Well, they say the UV light kills corona. I scoured the galaxy for those other 999 suns, damn it! REVERE ME!


----------



## theHawk (Oct 2, 2020)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...


Why does he need to be in the Situation room?  And why can’t he go there if he wants?  As long as he wears a mask and everyone else does, what’s the problem?  

Social distancing and masks don’t work? Is that what you are claiming?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> I wasn't expecting such a cold-hearted response like this from you. It's funny how boards like this make the evil in people's heart shine brighter than a thousand suns.



Well, maybe a gazzillion suns....OK


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Even those over 70, with comorbidities, have a survival rate above 99.5% today..



Sure. And the virus is going to magically disappear too. 









						Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




					www.cdc.gov
				



.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You are unwise to downplay this. Joe Biden is 78 and he has not been infected yet. That's because he has followed the directions of the experts. trump is not superman, he could die from this. I hope he doesn't but time is up for magical thinking.
> ...


Biden did not hide anywhere and I am quite sure Biden won't be Putins bitch. Biden has sat in the situation room before. Those like you seem to forget that.


----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 2, 2020)

antontoo said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? How many people did Trump's irresponsible "it's no worse then a flu" "I played it down, I always like to play it down" politiking killed?



I'll bite.

How many?


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 2, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...



Bi-smart-enough-to-not-get-covid? Thats who you are talking about, right?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 2, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



In reality, I had to raid Galactus' refrigerator for those suns.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


LOL

Well then you should contact the CDC and inform them they have it all wrong.


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 2, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Are you fucking kidding me? How many people did Trump's irresponsible "it's no worse then a flu" "I played it down, I always like to play it down" politiking killed?
> ...



Dum dum, that is called a rhetorical question, I'm not asking for an actual count.

Trump consistently downplayed the risk instead of leveling with the people, consistently failed to prepare this country for the the virus he knew was damn serious, consistenly contradicted sound prevenetative advice. Hell, just at the debate he was making fun of Biden for too much mask wearing....while probably spewing Covid particles into the air.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2020)

theHawk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


In other words you are too lazy to search and find out.

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 2, 2020)

antontoo said:


> Bi-smart-enough-to-not-get-covid? Thats who you are talking about, right?



This one.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Haven't you already made a big enough fool of yourself? At any rate,  no thanks,  I'll trust the actual numbers, not the ones you make up.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 2, 2020)

Biden's new meme is Typhoid Mary.   He wears those germ laden masks and is spreading Covid.


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 2, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Biden did not hide anywhere and I am quite sure Biden won't be Putins bitch.


you are entitled to your opinion

I see biden as a pandering old fool who stands for nothing


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 2, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



What the f is that supposed to mean?


----------



## lennypartiv (Oct 2, 2020)

antontoo said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? How many people did Trump's irresponsible "it's no worse then a flu" "I played it down, I always like to play it down" politiking killed?


Trump was right not to panic the financial markets which would have caused a crash.


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 2, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Bi-smart-enough-to-not-get-covid? Thats who you are talking about, right?
> ...



Yea, thats the one that was smart enough to not get Covid unlike our current idiot POTUS.


----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 2, 2020)

antontoo said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



You claimed that MANY people died as the result of Trump's words. 

Give us a verifiable number. 

How many?


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 2, 2020)

Obejoekenobe said:


> In that around a thousand Americans are dying a day from this virus, and 8 in 10 are elderly, I'll let you do the math as to the presidents odds of surviving this virus.
> 
> He goes on a ventilator.... he's history.


Never happen to Trum but, if you are elderly in a nursing home in New York, Andrew Cuomo the old people's executioner will make sure you die of Covid.


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Oct 2, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...



211,805 as of Oct 1, 2020 at 11:27 GMT.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 2, 2020)

antontoo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



Exactly what it's supposed to mean.  Your well wishes are hollow.

Nobody uses "get well" and "karma" in the same sentence, especially when expressing sympathy for someone.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > If Pence also gets the virus - will Nancy Pelosi become president?  Karma...
> ...


It could happen. If the 25th Amendment is invoked and Pence is president while Impeached Trump is too sick to carry out his duties... then Pence catches it and becomes too sick to carry out presidential duties...

... you know who's next in line.... President Pelosi. And her very first official order of business.... you guessed it... withdraw Barrett's nomination for the Supreme Court and nominate a hard left Liberal.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Are you seriously hoping the president dies from the virus? 

Watch your tone.


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 2, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Are you fucking kidding me? How many people did Trump's irresponsible "it's no worse then a flu" "I played it down, I always like to play it down" politiking killed?
> ...



Horseshit, markets know damn well what covid is by now...where is the crash?

Covid is a FULLY PREVENTABLE DISEASE. And when our president plays it down for months and  months  and months he caused more people to be careless, get infected, and yes, die.









						She ripped Trump for her dad's COVID-19 death. She hopes her fame will drive change
					

Kristin Urquiza delivered a powerful indictment of Trump's handling of the coronavirus crisis, blaming the president for her father's death.




					www.latimes.com
				



“My dad was a healthy 65-year-old,” she said on the broadcast. “*His only preexisting condition was trusting Donald Trump*, and for that he paid with his life.”


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Why stop at 23 million if you're gonna make up numbers? Just say a trillion people have had it and the death rate is near 0%.


----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 2, 2020)

Obejoekenobe said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



How many deaths are the Chi-Coms responsible for?


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Oct 2, 2020)

And I've no doubt he's scared shitless. 

He knows what this virus does, who it effects and the odds of someone his age surviving it.


----------



## lennypartiv (Oct 2, 2020)

Obejoekenobe said:


> He's 74.
> He's fat.
> He's out of shape.
> He's fucked.


Trump is on top of the situation, he is fully aware of the drugs he can take to cure himself of coronavirus.


----------



## beautress (Oct 2, 2020)

Prayers up for President and First Lady Trump. May God watch over all of us and our human brothers and sisters universally who will or won't succumb to this and other diseases. Amen.


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 2, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...



If you weren't so damn silly you'd know that this is not a specific, verfiable number.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 2, 2020)

antontoo said:


> “My dad was a healthy 65-year-old,” she said on the broadcast. “*His only preexisting condition was trusting Donald Trump*, and for that he paid with his life.”


Wow, that is a gargantuan case of TDS.


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Dont get your hopes up


----------



## Aletheia4u (Oct 2, 2020)

It is a nothing burger. The virus is harmless while having a healthy immune system. Even the doctor on Fox News said that COVID-19 isn't the same COVID-19 that was in April. 
 But it was Biden who sprayed the virus on him during the debate so that he will not be able to debate him. Which I knew that they were going to come up with a scheme to shut down the debates and his rallies. 
 That little suspicious device that Biden had up his sleeves, probably was a spray nozzle that sprayed the virus on Pres. Trump, making sure this time that he contracts it. 

What Is Up Joe Biden's Sleeve










						What Is Up Joe Biden's Sleeve
					

There has been much speculation about weather Joe Biden was on drugs, or had an ear piece or was colluding with the moderator, but now we have visual evidence that there something up his sleeve. A wire that appears to the end of a lav mic system appears and disappears back into his sleeve during...




					2020electioncenter.com


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 2, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> Obejoekenobe said:
> 
> 
> > He's 74.
> ...



You mean like hydroxy? 

Didn't help Hermain Cain and Trump's own brother, did it?


----------



## theHawk (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Are you saying serology tests are a hoax?


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Oct 2, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> Obejoekenobe said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...



Who cares. Once the virus became a pandemic, it was incumbent on the president to take those necessary steps to mitigate the effects of this virus on the U.S. 

And he failed to take those steps.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Are you fucking kidding me? How many people did Trump's irresponsible "it's no worse then a flu" "I played it down, I always like to play it down" politiking killed?
> ...


Then why did he create a panic tonight and announce he's COVID-19 positive?  Since when does he give a shit about starting a panic?


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


No, I'm saying the numbers you're plucking from your ass are a hoax.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Even those over 70, with comorbidities, have a survival rate above 99.5% today..


But still, let's not be presumptive.

God moves in mysterious ways His wonders to perform.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

First got the news of this on tiktok where a Trump supporter did a ton of screen shots of the left all giddy over this.

Vile creatures who cannot be allowed in any political office in Washington


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


I'm not, but it it's now in the realm of possibilities.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 2, 2020)

I don't have any sympathy for him. He got what he wanted. It's too bad that he has the best medical care in the world rather than what everyone else gets. If he gets sick, let him go over to GW Hospital and sit in the ER waiting room.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

Obejoekenobe said:


> Who cares. Once the virus became a pandemic, it was incumbent on the president to take those necessary steps to mitigate the effects of this virus on the U.S.
> And he failed to take those steps.


What specific steps did Trump fail to take, you jack ass?

He expanded hospital bed availability, used the military to be an emergency hospital force, used the emergency powers act to compell US manufacturers to produce more ventillators and PPE and to start an emergency expansion to the research for this disease  in JANUARY, you  fucking moron.

Jeebus, you Dimocrats are so FUCKING STUPID.

Welcome to my ignore list, ass hole.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> First got the news of this on tiktok where a Trump supporter did a ton of screen shots of the left all giddy over this.
> Vile creatures who cannot be allowed in any political office in Washington


Any Democrats with any shame or moral character at all are leaving that shit hole of a party.


----------



## beautress (Oct 2, 2020)

Trump has a 99% likelihood of a full recuperation and robust health thereafter.


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



You've outed yourself as a type 2. 

You're a TDS afflicted moron with an IQ that is so low that you do not possess the critical thinking skills necessary to discern fact from fiction.


----------



## Camp (Oct 2, 2020)

Does Melania's old vodka drinking sausage eating commie parents still live in the WH residence?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> You claimed that MANY people died as the result of Trump's words.
> Give us a verifiable number.
> How many?


The more exacting question should be 'What did Trump specifically fail to do.'

And all they will respond with are generic, abstract bullshit.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, Trump is quarantined in the WH residence until he is transferred elsewhere if the disease worsens. That rules him out from performing the full scope of Presidential duties.
> ...





Billy_Bob said:


> Wrong again... Trump can perform all of his duties from the WH..


Damn but you're as dumb and ignorant as a fucking stump. Trump is now finished and all of your NO, NO, NO's aren't going to change what will be coming to pass this October and November. He's a victim of his own bloody hubris! Live with it!


----------



## lennypartiv (Oct 2, 2020)

Aletheia4u said:


> But it was Biden who sprayed the virus on him during the debate so that he will not be able to debate him. Which I knew that they were going to come up with a scheme to shut down the debates and his rallies.


They should charge Biden with attempted murder for this.


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> I'm not, but it it's now in tbe realm of possibilities.


Or, trump and pence could live longer than biden and pelosi


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Or, trump and pence could live longer than biden and pelosi


Biden has more to fear from this news than Trump, I think.

Biden was exposed to COVID19 during the debate, as COVID can spread over a considerable distance indoors.

I will pray for Biden and his wife jill as well, as I  dont think the odds are very good for Joe to survive COVID19.


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




A hell of a lot more than 5 million Americans have been infected with the virus, dumbass.









						Actual Covid-19 case count could be 6 to 24 times higher than official estimates, CDC study shows
					

Antibody testing reveals that more people have been infected with Covid-19 than confirmed testing shows, though most Americans are still vulnerable.




					www.statnews.com
				




_"The true number of coronavirus cases in the U.S. could be anywhere from six to 24 times higher than the confirmed number of cases, depending on location, according to a large federal study that relied on data from 10 U.S. cities and states.

The vast majority of Americans, however, are still vulnerable to Covid-19.

The study, published Tuesday in JAMA Internal Medicine, relied on serological tests — blood screens that search for antibodies to the virus and that determine whether someone was previously infected. They are different from diagnostic tests, which only detect people who currently have the virus, called SARS-CoV-2.

Overall, an estimated 1% of people in the San Francisco Bay Area have had Covid-19, while 6.9% of people in New York City have, according to the paper’s authors, who included researchers at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and state health departments. In seven of the 10 sites, the estimated number of cases was 10 times the number of reported cases." _


----------



## Aletheia4u (Oct 2, 2020)

antontoo said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > Obejoekenobe said:
> ...


Let's see what happens. If Pres. Trump lives. Then it means that Hydroxy works. And if it works, I'm going to run across the border to buy me a few bottles, since Mexico has been selling it over the counter for years.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not, but it it's now in tbe realm of possibilities.
> ...


Prolly not. Impeached Trump is COVID-19 positive and Nancy's not.


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> If he gets sick, let him go over to GW Hospital and sit in the ER waiting room.


Meaning Americans who managed their personal lives well enough to have good health insurance should be denied the treatment they earned?

shame on you


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Meaning Americans who managed their personal lives well enough to have good health insurance should be denied the treatment they earned?
> shame on you


You asking a Democrat to feel shame is a tall order, friend.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


I never said only 5 million have been infected. Looks like it's time for you to change the batteries in your brain.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > If he gets sick, let him go over to GW Hospital and sit in the ER waiting room.
> ...


 So if every single American had good health insurance, the US system could handle it? Is that what you really think? Really?


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> Prolly not. Impeached Trump is COVID-19 positive and Nancy's not.


Do you believe that you and biden and pelosi will never catch the chinese disease?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 2, 2020)

Obejoekenobe said:


> Who cares. Once the virus became a pandemic, it was incumbent on the president to take those necessary steps to mitigate the effects of this virus on the U.S.



Dude you had better do some research and get your dates lined up... 
POTUS was shutting down borders due to the wuflu in Jan.
Joe and the Ho called him racist for stopping all Chinese visitors on Jan 31









						Coronavirus has been declared a pandemic: What does that mean, and what took so long?
					

A pandemic is a global outbreak of a serious new illness that requires “sustained transmission throughout the world." But the term is loosely defined.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## buttercup (Oct 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> First got the news of this on tiktok where a Trump supporter did a ton of screen shots of the left all giddy over this.
> 
> Vile creatures who cannot be allowed in any political office in Washington



Yeah, I saw some really ugly responses. But then again I think their response to the whole covid thing from the start has been as low and vile as it gets.  Politicizing the hell out of something that people with more than 2 brain cells to rub together realized long ago was another fake "crisis", but they go along with it, knowingly or not, for political purposes.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Prolly not. Impeached Trump is COVID-19 positive and Nancy's not.
> ...


Of course not, which is why I never said any such nonsense. Can you argue what posters actually say or do you have to make shit up like that?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 2, 2020)

I wish the first couple a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## lennypartiv (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> Nah, he'll be fine. He's on a bleach drip as we speak.


It works, it kills Coronavirus.


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 2, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> So if every single American had good health insurance, the US system could handle it? Is that what you really think? Really?


Sure, why not?

the system can handle everyone with good health insurance

if more people had provided for themselves along the way  the system would have grown for them too


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > First got the news of this on tiktok where a Trump supporter did a ton of screen shots of the left all giddy over this.
> ...


WTF??

You _think_ this is a fake crisis?


----------



## lennypartiv (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> WTF??
> You _think_ this is a fake crisis?


Yes, it's just another flu bug.


----------



## buttercup (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



It's already been established that the numbers are a total joke. You need to turn off the idiot box and get out more.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> I don't have any sympathy for him. He got what he wanted. It's too bad that he has the best medical care in the world rather than what everyone else gets. If he gets sick, let him go over to GW Hospital and sit in the ER waiting room.


Nobodys surprisedby your response you vile dog. You are what we've always said you are


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> Of course not, which is why I never said any such nonsense. Can you argue what posters actually say or do you have to make shit up like that?


something is driving your belief that biden and pelosi will outlive trump and pence

and I am assuming that you think you are exempt from the wuflu


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

Governor Mike Dewine tested positive too. That was a false positive.  We'll see


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Governor Mike Dewine tested positive too. That was a false positive.  We'll see


Even if Trump is COVID positive, he is one of the few I think who will survive it.

But then again, I thought Herman Cane would too.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 2, 2020)

Fake news. Its a bid for the sympathy vote by a failing President.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Oct 2, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Governor Mike Dewine tested positive too. That was a false positive.  We'll see
> ...


Herman Cain had a serious bout with colon cancer.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder who infected Hope Hicks?
> ...


I bet Trump infected Hope and she just got tested first


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Governor Mike Dewine tested positive too. That was a false positive.  We'll see
> ...


Did you really understand Cains history though? I didnt know his risk was so high.  He shouldnt have attended those rallies,  but it was still his choice.

President Trump is obese,  but I'm not aware of any serious health conditions. We'll see


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > WTF??
> ...


Flu = influenza  virus
COVID-19 = coronavirus 
lennypartiv = imbecile 

Flu = about 61000 deaths annually
COVID-19 = over 200,000 deaths is 8 months
lennypartiv = idiot


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

Your risk by age (compared to 18-30)









						Cases, Data, and Surveillance
					

Cases, data, and surveillance to track and analyze COVID-19.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Yeah, Herman Cain is still laughing at that total joke.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Herman Cain had a serious bout with colon cancer.


I did not know that.

Thanks for the info.

Death is not a loss for the person, but for those who depend on them.

It may be presumptuous of me, but I hope to have some interesting conversations with people across that River jordan.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > If he gets sick, let him go over to GW Hospital and sit in the ER waiting room.
> ...



Having good health insurance is not a matter of managing one's personal lives well. You know what a mess our healthcare system is and how many employers don't provide it. You can't be that naïve.

Let the filthy pig go sit in the ER like everybody else. His life isn't worth any more than anyone else's, and most likely a whole lot less. Let the healthcare worker and the bus driver get treated first.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Of course not, which is why I never said any such nonsense. Can you argue what posters actually say or do you have to make shit up like that?
> ...


No one is exempt from it. But a person with COVID-19 is far more likely to die from COVID-19 than someone else who is COVID-19 negative.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Governor Mike Dewine tested positive too. That was a false positive.  We'll see


I hope so.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any sympathy for him. He got what he wanted. It's too bad that he has the best medical care in the world rather than what everyone else gets. If he gets sick, let him go over to GW Hospital and sit in the ER waiting room.
> ...



I'm a "vile dog" because I don't worship this no-account trash. That's rich. He's not worth the spit.


----------



## Borillar (Oct 2, 2020)

Not a Trump fan or supporter, and I hope he loses the election. I do wish him and all those afflicted with Covid a speedy recovery though.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Yeah, about a decade earlier.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

ATypical leftist





__





						TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Having good health insurance is not a matter of managing one's personal lives well.


Of course it is

if anyone is stuck with sitting in ER waiting for free treatment they have obviously not made the right moves in their personal life to provide for themselves


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Yeah you're pretty much a vile disgusting excuse for a human being. Karma will visit you


----------



## buttercup (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I said the numbers overall, dupe.   People die every year from the flu, tuberculosis, and numerous other illnesses. Which you hypocrites don't care one whit about.  You only "care" about this because you've been politicizing the hell out of it, and because the TV told you to.


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> No one is exempt from it.
> 
> *But a person with COVID-19 is far more likely to die from COVID-19 than someone else who is COVID-19 negative.*


Only if you assume that the chinese disease is an automatic death sentence and pelosi and biden are exempt from catching it


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 2, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > But it was Biden who sprayed the virus on him during the debate so that he will not be able to debate him. Which I knew that they were going to come up with a scheme to shut down the debates and his rallies.
> ...



Can we not with the conspiracy theories, please?


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> *Let the filthy pig go sit in the ER like everybody else.*


There you go again

Everyone does not wait in line at the ER for free healthcare

only the losers have to do that


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > No one is exempt from it.
> ...


This is what I mean about karma and a FEW of the leftist nuts here.

If it is as bad as THEY say, what if Trump who SEEMS physically strong (hes got energy and endurance Biden cant match), recovers and BIDEN gets it?

Be careful about your gloating you lunatics.  Karma can be a bitch


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 2, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Herman Cain had a serious bout with colon cancer.
> ...


Bluegrass rules


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Gee. I must be doing something right. Can I be a "vile" golden retriever or german shepherd? 

Now roll over and play dead. You've probably got the putin's poodle beard, so you're half-way there.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2020)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> OMG, Trump is quarantined in the WH residence until he is transferred elsewhere if the disease worsens. That rules him out from performing the full scope of Presidential duties.
> 
> VP Pence has been in contact with Trump and Hope Hicks and will be quarantined for a min. of 14 days in the VP residence and can't perform any Presidential duties for at least 14 days.
> 
> The Prez & VP will both be unable to perform Presidential duties for at least 14 days. The next person in succession to take over the President's duties would be the Speaker of the House. We might see Nancy sitting in the Oval Office for a bit! Who knows?


Wouldn’t that be Ironic. I guess her first order as president would probably involve the SCOTUS. Paging Dr Garland... please report to the waiting room


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, COVID-19 is as much as 20 times deadlier than the flu. Can you be any more retarded?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, Trump is quarantined in the WH residence until he is transferred elsewhere if the disease worsens. That rules him out from performing the full scope of Presidential duties.
> ...


He got his nomination. Now it's up to the Senate. Nothing anyone can do about it


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Yeah maybe. China would certainly know how to deliver it.


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, COVID-19 is as much as 20 times deadlier than the flu. Can you be any more retarded?


No way.

its new and drawing conclusions based on the numbers from when it first hit is misleading

for instance, gov cuomo is no longer consigning patients with the chinese disease to nursing homes to infect or abuse elderly patients

like this guy in Detroit


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I've decided to put you on ignore. You are the most bitter angry, disgusting old hag here. Dont need the poison


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Oct 2, 2020)

theHawk said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...





theHawk said:


> Why does he need to be in the Situation room?  And why can’t he go there if he wants?


You ignorant shit! Google WH Situation room and see what it's used for. Here is a hint...Obama, Cabinet members, Generals and a few other top spy dogs were allowed in to watch Bin Laden meet his maker! It's run by the NSC in the basement of the West Wing. The room is highly secure with a very select membership allowed entry! 

If DefCom goes down a notch or two, POTUS makes the final decision. Got the idea now if POTUS needs to empty a few silos or STOP the action, he/she has to be there but if they are incapacitated due to symptoms of Covid-19 with like a high fever, is their judgement going to be perfect? That's like playing Russian Roulette!

Now that is nothing when considering POTUS-in-waiting is quarantined or ISOLATED for the sake of others. Is your dumb ass getting the picture now dip-stick?


----------



## buttercup (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



First of all, nice big fat strawman, since I never made a specific claim on how it compares to the flu. I simply said people die every year from the flu and other illnesses.    Secondly, turn off the idiot box. I laugh at brainwashed zombies like you who believe everything you're spoon-fed.  You probably aren't even aware that the US can legally propagandize its own citizens.  It's pathetic that you call others dumbfucks, when you're a typical brainwashed, bootlicking zombie.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Isnt is amazing that China and the American left are both praying to Satan for the same goal


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Biden's new meme is Typhoid Mary.   He wears those germ laden masks and is spreading Covid.


Wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2020)

theHawk said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > “My dad was a healthy 65-year-old,” she said on the broadcast. “*His only preexisting condition was trusting Donald Trump*, and for that he paid with his life.”
> ...


No, it was the truth.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

The Risk

For every 1,000 people infected with the coronavirus who are under the age of 50, almost none will die. For people in their fifties and early sixties, about five will die — more men than women. The risk then climbs steeply as the years accrue. For every *1,000 people in their mid-seventies or older who are infected, around 116 will die*









						The coronavirus is most deadly if you are older and male — new data reveal the risks
					

A slew of detailed studies has now quantified the increased risk the virus poses to older people, men, and other groups.




					www.nature.com


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Watch yours. trump got a virus he didn't have to get if he had done his job.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Oct 2, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, Trump is quarantined in the WH residence until he is transferred elsewhere if the disease worsens. That rules him out from performing the full scope of Presidential duties.
> ...





Slade3200 said:


> Wouldn’t that be Ironic. I guess her first order as president would probably involve the SCOTUS. Paging Dr Garland... please report to the waiting room


Karma can be a real bitch! Man, the Trump sycophants hated that scenario, the sniveling little bitches.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Isnt is amazing that China and the American left are both praying to Satan for the same goal


Amazingly sad. Did someone say "The Enemy Within?"


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Isnt is amazing that China and the American left are both praying to Satan for the same goal
> ...


That enemy is called donald trump.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Is your heart black too


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> Obejoekenobe said:
> 
> 
> > He's 74.
> ...


There are no drugs he can take. He just has to hope it doesn't get worse.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > No one is exempt from it.
> ...


Uh, no. That's just moronic thinking. A person Impeached Trump's age who is COVID-19 positive has about a 12% chance of dying from it.

Whereas a person that who is COVID-19 negative has only a small chance of even contracting it, especially if they're taking precautions.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Oct 2, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Coronavirus is one interesting hoax.


I'll bet the Biden camp is wondering what is going on


----------



## Toro (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



The death rate for people over 70 is 11.6%.  It’s even higher for men, who die nearly twice as much as women. 

For every 1,000 people in their mid-seventies or older who are infected, around 116 will die. These are the stark statistics obtained by some of the first detailed studies into the mortality risk for COVID-19. ...​​Gender is also a strong risk factor, with men almost twice more likely to die from the coronavirus than women.​








						The coronavirus is most deadly if you are older and male — new data reveal the risks
					

A slew of detailed studies has now quantified the increased risk the virus poses to older people, men, and other groups.




					www.nature.com
				




Trump’s risk of death is somewhere between 1 in 5 to 1 in 10, though he will have the best health care in the world.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


How is it that every doctor treating COVID patients hasn’t gotten it?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


I'm not hearing you trump supporters who have wished death and imprisonment on those who opposed trump, cheered for every unarmed murder of blacks by police and have threatened to kill people who oppose your bullshit in a civil war whining because there are people who don't have any sympathy for trump.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> Obejoekenobe said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...


None.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...


Imbecile, as unlikely as it is, should Pelosi be president while Impeached Trump and Pence are fighting off Covid, she would indeed be in position to withdraw Barrett and nominate her own candidate.

You really should learn the Constitution.  Especially if you're going to participate on a political forum.

The process doesn't end in the Senate -- it ends with the president. If that's Pelosi, she decides Barrett's fate.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Are you fucking kidding me? How many people did Trump's irresponsible "it's no worse then a flu" "I played it down, I always like to play it down" politiking killed?
> ...


No  he wasn't.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...


You mean the president can’t rescind a pick? You sure about that?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> The Risk
> 
> For every 1,000 people infected with the coronavirus who are under the age of 50, almost none will die. For people in their fifties and early sixties, about five will die — more men than women. The risk then climbs steeply as the years accrue. For every *1,000 people in their mid-seventies or older who are infected, around 116 will die*
> 
> ...


So what odds would you give an overweight 74 year old with a high stress job given top notch medical care?


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Go ahead. If I am bitter, angry, and disgusting, so are you. You are just so spoiled that you can't stand being put in your place by a woman. I have every right to be angry at what I see you bitches trying to pull off.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


LOL

Your projection is noted and laughed at. Of course you compared it to the flu. In response to me pointing the deaths are real in response to you claiming it's a fake crisis, you compared it to how people also die from the flu.

They do, but they are about 20 times more likely to die if they catch COVID-19.


----------



## wamose (Oct 2, 2020)

Now he's on equal physical footing with Biden. He has COVID and Biden is perfectly healthy, to the extent that's even possible.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Conservatives know as much about the constitution as Oswald Bates.


----------



## Toro (Oct 2, 2020)

Could you imagine if the President of the United States died a few weeks before the election?

I certainly hope not.  

But 2020 has been so fucked up, it would be in line with this year.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2020)

wamose said:


> Now he's on equal physical footing with Biden. He has COVID and Biden is perfectly healthy, to the extent that's even possible.


Well Biden was smart enough to avoid catching it and Trump the most protected man in the world managed to catch it. We can let that one speak for itself


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2020)

wamose said:


> Now he's on equal physical footing with Biden. He has COVID and Biden is perfectly healthy, to the extent that's even possible.


Biden was in far better shape physically than trump before trump got COVID19.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2020)

Toro said:


> Could you imagine if the President of the United States died a few weeks before the election?
> 
> I certainly hope not.
> 
> But 2020 has been so fucked up, it would be in line with this year.


That would be fucked up.


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 2, 2020)

We’ve turned the corner!


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2020)

Toro said:


> Could you imagine if the President of the United States died a few weeks before the election?
> 
> I certainly hope not.
> 
> But 2020 has been so fucked up, it would be in line with this year.


I wouldn’t wish that on anybody... but I do hope Trump learns a lesson from this. I won’t hold by breath though


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 2, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Could you imagine if the President of the United States died a few weeks before the election?
> ...


He will be fine in a week or two. No one needs to get all shook up.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


I hope so. But the reality does exist that he could die.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 2, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Convenient timing after that side show they called a debate the other night. Guess they really really really didn't want to debate again. Ha. I'm sure Biden is just as pleased.


I'm with you.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 2, 2020)

They are all checked everyday.  Hicks is checked every day.  I highly doubt it.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Because your "unarmed blacks" try to steal their gun, become physically combative, had just RAPED A WOMAN, tried to kidnap children, and go for a knife.
.All of your "unarmed black men" are FRAUDS. You make martyrs of violent criminals and you get pissed when we call you on it


----------



## wamose (Oct 2, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > Now he's on equal physical footing with Biden. He has COVID and Biden is perfectly healthy, to the extent that's even possible.
> ...


Like Trump said, don't ever confuse the self professed "Delaware State" grad with anything smart.


----------



## wamose (Oct 2, 2020)

The Russians, Chinese, North Koreans, Iran and our Democrats and MSM are happy that Trump has COVID, lowlife assholes that they all are. Viva Trump


----------



## Penelope (Oct 2, 2020)

wamose said:


> The Russians, Chinese, North Koreans, Iran and our Democrats and MSM are happy that Trump has COVID, lowlife assholes that they all are. Viva Trump



I doubt he has it.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2020)

wamose said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > wamose said:
> ...


I’ll say it again. Biden’s was smart enough to avoid the Virus and Trump was dumb enough to catch despite being protected by dozens of people 24/7. He almost had to try to get it. That’s a special kind of stupid


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> I wonder who infected Hope Hicks?


Some lib or foreign troll hoping to make the president sick and kill  him-----------------------


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Having good health insurance is not a matter of managing one's personal lives well.
> ...


Maybe they lost their job in the trump recession ? Maybe their insurance went with that.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> I wonder who infected Hope Hicks?



If she even has it, which I doubt. She is checked every morning.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 2, 2020)

*47,389 new cases* and* 920 new deaths *in *the United States*
*








						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info
				



*
Whats 2 more, it is what it is, tramp said.


----------



## ekrem (Oct 2, 2020)

Hopefully he'll come back stronger


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 2, 2020)

October surprise.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

The level of karma here is almost too profound to fully grasp.

Mere words can't do it justice.


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 2, 2020)

Unfortunately, the President of the United States and the First Lady have tested positive for COVID-19.

President Trump, first lady test positive for coronavirus, set to quarantine at White House

Given the cavalier manner in which the present Administration and its leadership has perceived and articulated this godawful pandemic over most of the past year...

Does this development have any serious chance of altering the depth and substance of the Federal response and the Federal handling of this national emergency?


----------



## KissMy (Oct 2, 2020)

Trump is trying to get out of remaining debates.


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 2, 2020)

If they both get through this very publicly free of suffering, it will do a lot to diminish fear of covid. If he dies, well...maybe he can do us a favor and hug Biden first.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 2, 2020)

Sigh.


*What's False*
Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax.









						Did President Trump Refer to the Coronavirus as a 'Hoax'?
					

Trump's commentary on the new coronavirus came before the virus began killing patients in the U.S.




					www.snopes.com


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 2, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Unfortunately, the President of the United States and the First Lady have tested positive for COVID-19.
> 
> President Trump, first lady test positive for coronavirus, set to quarantine at White House
> 
> ...


Since he never called it a hoax, that kind of makes you look like an idiot.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

Maybe you should address that to the Dems. They are the ones who called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US to stop the spread of the virus.

Oh and lets not forget Pelousy telling everyone the virus was nothing and to not worry about it. She also wanted them to come out with her to celebrate the Chinese New Year.

Trump took it quite seriously and he never called it a hoax. His administration  got the ventilators, masks and everything else that was needed out there. Its a pandemic shit for brains. Pandemics kill once they get into a country and nothing anyone could do would have stopped that virus from getting into the US. Hell the Spanish flue killed 20 million and the bubonic plague damned near wiped out the human race.

No one could have done any better than Trump did.

Oh and you must think Americans are stupid. I, along with millions of others, saw the writing on the wall. Hell I went out and bought a mask and practices social distancing long before the CDC came up with those instructions and so did millions of other.

A pandemic doesn't care who's in charge and it also doesn't care what you can do to stop it. Pandemics kill and that all a pandemic does.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Does this development have any serious chance of altering the depth and substance of the Federal response and the Federal handling of this national emergency?


In all seriousness, I'm sitting here having trouble formulating something to say.

There are so many possible comments floating around that they appear to have formed a traffic jam in my mind.

Maybe after a little more coffee.


----------



## RightNorLeft (Oct 2, 2020)

One of Melanias aids also tested positive and that may be how they got it.

Trump never said the Covid virus was a hoax

Biden is safe he will never get the virus, unless they finally let other people in his basement


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 2, 2020)

aaronleland said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...



You quarantine if you may have been exposed.  Rump is in Isolation.  You Isolate if you test positive.  That means zero contact with anyone until you can test negative again.  Everyone that was around Rump will have to be quarantined but Hicks and the Rumps will have to be isolated until it passes one way or another.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 2, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> If they both get through this very publicly free of suffering, it will do a lot to diminish fear of covid. If he dies, well...maybe he can do us a favor and hug Biden first.



I'm quite sure they will be unscathed.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 2, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



That will quiet him!!


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



It all depends on how hard hit Rump is.  The format can be changed and it can be done virtual so if Rump is still under isolation it might happen.  If he's still recovering or gets hit hard then it may not happen.  But he's 74 so anything can happen.  The British Leader almost died while the Brazilian President had a light set of symptoms.  And both of them gets at least the same degree of medical that Rump gets.


----------



## DBA (Oct 2, 2020)

He is asymptomatic at this point.  His age is against him, but even with that, the extremely low mortality rate is certainly on his side.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Oct 2, 2020)

Now all of a sudden every doctor are saying that COVID-19 isn't that serious ever since Pres. Trump has caught it. But before, they've been saying even if you are a healthy person that it can kill you. But now they are saying that your immune system has to be suppressed in order for it to kill you. 
 They know if Pres. Trump and his wife survives it. That it will prove that it was all a hoax that was blown way out proportion. That they has forced Pres. Trump to shut down the economy just to hurt the Taxpayers for supporting the president. 













						the-name-probably-came-from-the-greek-word-kuklos-meaning-circle | | Essaysmiths
					

Essay 2 – Due March 25 Historical background: The origins and development of the Klu Klux Klan Sources: Digital History..digitalhistory.uh.edu/disp_textbook.cfm?smtid=2&psid=3386">http://w




					essay.essaysmiths.com


----------



## JLW (Oct 2, 2020)

The question is who else has been exposed. Everyone from Amy Coney Barrett to Mitch McConnell will need to self-quarantine.


----------



## konradv (Oct 2, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Convenient timing after that side show they called a debate the other night. Guess they really really really didn't want to debate again. Ha. I'm sure Biden is just as pleased.


After Trump's sad performance, the whole country should be pleased.  Why waste 90 min., when you can find 5 min. clips of him ranting on YouTube and get just as much useful info, i.e. very little.


----------



## occupied (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> Maybe you should address that to the Dems. They are the ones who called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US to stop the spread of the virus.
> 
> Oh and lets not forget Pelousy telling everyone the virus was nothing and to not worry about it. She also wanted them to come out with her to celebrate the Chinese New Year.
> 
> ...


Trump has downplayed this thing from the beginning and has never really acted as if the deaths are anything other than something that might make himself look bad. His karmic debt is enormous. He had this coming and I hope he is scared shitless.


----------



## konradv (Oct 2, 2020)

Aletheia4u said:


> Now all of a sudden every doctor are saying that COVID-19 isn't that serious ever since Pres. Trump has caught it. But before, they've been saying even if you are a healthy person that it can kill you. But now they are saying that your immune system has to be suppressed in order for it to kill you.
> They know if Pres. Trump and his wife survives it. That it will prove that it was all a hoax that was blown way out proportion. That they has forced Pres. Trump to shut down the economy just to hurt the Taxpayers for supporting the president.
> 
> View attachment 395977
> ...


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this development have any serious chance of altering the depth and substance of the Federal response and the Federal handling of this national emergency?
> ...




It's no mystery you'll be celebrating Trump has China virus all day, every day now.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



So am I and a Bacterial Attack is much easier to combat than a viral attack.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


I'm not like you.  Thank goodness.


----------



## DBA (Oct 2, 2020)

occupied said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should address that to the Dems. They are the ones who called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US to stop the spread of the virus.
> ...



The numbers are overwhemingly on his side. My guess he will be eating cheeseburgers and tweeting during his quarantine. That is what some other world leaders were doing when they tested positive, sans Boris Johnson who did spend 3 days in the ICU.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 2, 2020)

Melania Trump says 'don't care' jacket was a message
					

Mrs Trump's own team had denied that her clothing during a visit to a detention centre had any meaning.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




That's right, you aren't. I won't be celebrating Trump has China virus, you'll be drunk by noon. You're happier today than you've been in four years.


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this development have any serious chance of altering the depth and substance of the Federal response and the Federal handling of this national emergency?
> ...


Prog Socialists weaponized the virus. It has become a political toy for the good for the party.  Trump lives is his life. The virus was not to important to impeach him.  The real problem is the hysteria that was created by people like you and your minions. Not for a moment do I doubt that when you have complete control, life is going to be dreary, of inquisition and dangerous to each individual from other ones if we do not tow the Prog Socialist line.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 2, 2020)

theHawk said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Social Distancing and Masks reduces the chances of the effected person spreading it, it doesn't stop them from spreading it.  The more active that affected person is the more likely they will affect others.    What's happened is, the dice was rolled and it came up snake eyes for Rump.  Ain't Karma a bitch?


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


----------



## occupied (Oct 2, 2020)

DBA said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Sometimes a near death experience can make an asshole a better person. Maybe that what it will take for Trump.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


is that where you learned to fight cytoplasm storms, dr. billyboob?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sigh.
> 
> 
> *What's False*
> ...


Well y'all surely took Trump' s hoax statements and took it to the extreme then....



			Search results for query: Covid hoax


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 2, 2020)

theHawk said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > “My dad was a healthy 65-year-old,” she said on the broadcast. “*His only preexisting condition was trusting Donald Trump*, and for that he paid with his life.”
> ...



Due to the solemn nature of this subject, I will not give you the daily fruitcake award for TDS Fruitcakes.  Instead, I will just say that you are an ass.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 2, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


give it a rest, you sanctimonious prick.

i hope melania will recover soon.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh.
> ...


They know what they did, they know what they enabled.

You know what they say about karma.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

occupied said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should address that to the Dems. They are the ones who called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US to stop the spread of the virus.
> ...



He didn't down play anything. I'd say you Dems downplayed it. 

They predicted. 3.2 million deaths for the US. 200,000 is a long way from that thank God. 

Nothing scares Trump. He and the FL will make out just fine even though YOU hope they don't.


----------



## DBA (Oct 2, 2020)

occupied said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Then maybe we should spread COVID to all the MSM media and the Democrats in Congress, particular Pelosi and Schiff.  

The problem is, COVID wouldn’t be thing to spread if you really wanted near death results because the overwhelming majority would not be affected to this extent.  

My guess is that Trump and Melanie with both do fine. The only big concern I have is the effect on the campaign due to a quarantine.


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 2, 2020)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> ...It's no mystery you'll be celebrating Trump has China virus all day, every day now.


And that is where you are wrong.

Most people of goodwill, Left or Right, will not rejoice or mock something as serious as this, although they might slap-back-at and politicize such accusations...

Even though I actually want a half-dozen things that he is selling, I cannot stomach your boy, and routinely articulate that on this board.

But I am also an early-and-serious COVID-19 survivor... twenty-four (24) days in hospital; eleven (11) of it in an ICU, thirteen (13) of it in a step-down unit.

Personally... I would not wish that on anyone, not even your boy... and it's a good bet that most folks who despise your boy would rather see him and the FLOTUS recover.

But I *DO* hope that this unfortunate turn of events causes your boy to do an about-face, take this and its science and medical advice seriously, and re-engage in a better way.

Win-Lose-or-Draw on November 3rd... I wish them nothing but the best of luck in keeping this thing under control within their own family, and coming out of it healthy again.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 2, 2020)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Ricky LIbtardo said:
> ...



Pay CLOSE attention to who among ”the libs” celebrates and who doesn't. There will be more of the latter. 

Mac won't be celebrating and neither will I. Most normal people won't. 

You are projecting. You know yourself.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> He didn't down play anything. I'd say you Dems downplayed it.


HE ADMITTED IT.  FREELY.  ON TAPE.  TO WOODWARD.  HE SAID THOSE WORDS.  TWICE.

Holy shit, did they keep THAT from you guys in the bubble TOO?????


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I'd say the Dems know what they did. Hell they called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US to stop the spread of the virus. 

Pelousy also said the virus was nothing worry about and everyone should come out with her to celebrate the Chinese New Year. 

Karma has nothing to do with it. I'm sure you are hoping Trump and FL have problems but I don't see that happening. Both are healthy and will have no problem with Covid.


----------



## JLW (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't down play anything. I'd say you Dems downplayed it.
> ...


The bubble is strong with that one.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Nothing you said is true. But trump does have COVID19 and if people don't have any sympathy for the criminal fraud president you support, I don't blame them.


----------



## occupied (Oct 2, 2020)

DBA said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...


Rich important people are often just fine while the rabble die.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Y'know, you want to laugh, but for fuck's sake, this ain't good.  

We have a significant portion of this populace walking around completely mal-informed.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 2, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



You Party of the Rumpers are trying to use the three letters to combat this situtation.  Stop being asses.  Say what you mean instead of resorting to just yelling TDS over and over.  

I served 5 Presidents.  Some of them I didn't like, in  fact I loathed a couple.  But I kept it to myself in public as was my duty.  And I would have given my life for even the worst of the lot.  No matter if that President is a POS or not, he's still President as long as he sits in that chair.  I do not wish death on ANY President because I still serve my Country and that is bad for my Country.  I was the same way when you characters were saying "I hope someone shoots Obama" a few years ago.  

So how about get rid of the TDS crap.  Only God knows what the future holds.


----------



## DBA (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



They did what they could.  You have been completely duped.  I guess we could have locked everything down in Feb, much to the Democrats dismay and ruined our economy prior to knowing what was going on with COVID. Maybe we could lock it all again now to really get us into a depression If the Democrats brainiacs would have been in charge, not only would the spread have been worse because they wouldn’t have locked anything down and we would have more illegals crossing the border, but once it got bad, they would still have the country locked down.

You should be thanking Trump for his response. Democrats running this show would have put your career in jeopardy as many would have been pulling their money out of the markets. Who needs a CFP when there aren’t really any safe investment vehicles(nor capital)for the average investor.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2020)

Darkwind said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, the President of the United States and the First Lady have tested positive for COVID-19.
> ...



_ NORTH CHARLESTON, S.C. — President Donald Trump accused Democrats of “politicizing” the deadly coronavirus during a campaign rally here on Friday, claiming that the outbreak is “their new hoax” as he continued to downplay the risk in the U.S. _

Trump calls coronavirus Democrats' 'new hoax'

 Now you can explain what he meant by that. By doing that you aren't really making him look any better because that's what has to be done over and over with Trump. 

 He talks like a 12 year old. Name calling, incomplete sentences. Things that then have to be explained what he actually meant. Well now he can call in sick and lay in bed all day and watch cartoons.


----------



## DBA (Oct 2, 2020)

occupied said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Yeah, but they don’t.  The numbers don’t lie but the Democrats do.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

DBA said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Holy crap


----------



## BlueGin (Oct 2, 2020)

occupied said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should address that to the Dems. They are the ones who called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US to stop the spread of the virus.
> ...


Get off your high horse. Democrats were caught on live mic claiming masks were just worn by them for political theatre.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


PHAKE NOOZE!  DEEP STATE!


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Who is this "they" that predicted 3.2 million deaths?  Please provide  a LINK for that specific claim about 'they' who predicted this....???


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2020)

wamose said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > wamose said:
> ...


trump caught COVID19. Biden did not. So accept the fact that trump is a moron.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 2, 2020)

Aletheia4u said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...



Now, that's a good idea considering Mexico is having  a huge increase in cases lately.  Doesn't seem to be helping them too much.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Thank you for your service.


----------



## occupied (Oct 2, 2020)

BlueGin said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Whatever, pray for your dear leader to survive something thousands of unimportant Americans didn't.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Oct 2, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...





You're a liar. All of you libtard clowns have been wishing every bad thing on Trump for four years. Today is your grand celebration. Happiest day of your life.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2020)

DBA said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Yes, they should have done such, earlier...like south Korea and Germany....we'd have 150000 less deaths to date...


----------



## depotoo (Oct 2, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Unfortunately, the President of the United States and the First Lady have tested positive for COVID-19.
> 
> President Trump, first lady test positive for coronavirus, set to quarantine at White House
> 
> ...


You’re an ass repeating a falsehood.  He never called covid a hoax and I suspect you know that.  You just like repeating any lie you can about him.
He called the politicizing of his response by the dems a hoax, an attempt to undermine the administration.   In the same speech he called it very serious and a public health threat.

Your masters taught you well.  You are just as guilty as they.


----------



## BlueGin (Oct 2, 2020)

occupied said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Maybe Trump gave it To Biden. Hope they check that out


occupied said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Biden better get checked out now.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 2, 2020)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Ricky LIbtardo said:
> ...



Wrong. You expose yourself.


----------



## depotoo (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


So, explain why Pelosi, et al, stated come celebrate the Chinese New Year, there is nothing to fear?


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Oct 2, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > ...It's no mystery you'll be celebrating Trump has China virus all day, every day now.
> ...




You liars are planning a party to celebrate Trump has China virus. You can't bullshit anyone. You hate him and now you got what you wanted. Enjoy.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Trump was too busy downplaying it, as he has admitted.

How many people died or spread the deadly virus because they believed him and went about their business with no precautions? 

Trumpsters aren't allowed to ask -- or even THINK -- that obvious question.


----------



## BlueGin (Oct 2, 2020)

occupied said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


That’s because they use the drugs they keep from the public for political reasons.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



No the honesty is strong with this one. Not so with you however.


----------



## occupied (Oct 2, 2020)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Ricky LIbtardo said:
> ...


If it was Nancy Pelosi you would be turning backflips with joy. I hope he will be alright but I also hope he gets as ill as it takes to make him learn something positive from the experience.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

And of course...








						Trump Team Knew of Hicks’ Positive Test—but Went Ahead With Golf Club Fundraiser
					

The event included personal photo ops, an intimate round-table meeting between Trump and dozens of supporters, and a droplet-spraying presidential speech to fundraisers.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Look it up yourself.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 2, 2020)

RightNorLeft said:


> One of Melanias aids also tested positive and that may be how they got it.
> 
> Trump never said the Covid virus was a hoax
> 
> Biden is safe he will never get the virus, unless they finally let other people in his basement




Trump was a staunch anti-masker so he reaped what he sowed.


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 2, 2020)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> ...You liars are planning a party to celebrate Trump has China virus. You can't bullshit anyone. You hate him and now you got what you wanted. Enjoy.


Your political-paranoia and your inability to sense genuine goodwill amongst your political opposites in the face of a crisis is your cross to bear, not mine.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

occupied said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



No one would be turning backflips because Pelousy caught Covid. You think everyone is as jaded as you are. I'd bet you're turning backflips because Trump and FL tested positive. I'd also bet you are wishing Trump dies from it. 

That's how jaded you are.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Oct 2, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...





Just go about your celebration. You got what you wanted. You and G.T. can prance and dance all day.


----------



## BlueGin (Oct 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> And that's why you wear a fucking mask.


Considering the virus can enter through your eyes that’s not going to help you.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...




He admitted to downplaying it and said it was his intent, are you saying not to believe his own words?


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 2, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Unfortunately, the President of the United States and the First Lady have tested positive for COVID-19.
> 
> President Trump, first lady test positive for coronavirus, set to quarantine at White House
> 
> ...



ROFL!


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Oct 2, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > ...You liars are planning a party to celebrate Trump has China virus. You can't bullshit anyone. You hate him and now you got what you wanted. Enjoy.
> ...




You have never had any goodwill towards Trump and you can't get away with feigning it today. Just own it like a man.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 2, 2020)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Ricky LIbtardo said:
> ...



Wrong again. This is not happy news.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 2, 2020)

I guess his claim that hydroxychloroquine prevents it wasn't a hoax too, right?


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2020)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Ricky LIbtardo said:
> ...



 I'm just curious. Why should anyone care for the health of someone that didn't give the health of many others a second thought?

Trump held an indoor fundraiser with supporters even after White House officials knew Hope Hicks had tested positive for COVID-19

 Trump knew a close associate that he had been around had tested positive but he went ahead and risked others getting it. Will the next headlines be the number at this fundraiser that comes down with the virus?


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Oct 2, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Just own your happy dance like a man for once in your soy boy life. You all got what you wanted. You know it and we know it.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 2, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




This isn't surprising news. That seems to be more appropriate.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Ricky LIbtardo said:
> ...


It's Karma    ,,,It is what it is  ,,,,I'm praying


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 2, 2020)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Ricky LIbtardo said:
> ...



This is a message board where we are anonymous and the method use to communicate is typing.

Why would I refrain from celebrating if that is what I really wanted to do? What is stopping me from posting dancing emojis?

Take a shot at those questions.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 2, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sigh.
> 
> 
> *What's False*
> ...


So fucking sick of the blatant dishonesty from the side that calls everyone a liar.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

QUESTION,,,How can you sleep after thinking it's funny Trump has covid 
ANSWER    Like a baby


----------



## BlueGin (Oct 2, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Stock markets are tanking.
> ...


Yep they claimed the Stock market was    sky rocketing because Biden was up in the polls...guess not.


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 2, 2020)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> ...You have never had any goodwill towards Trump and you can't get away with feigning it today. Just own it like a man.


I will not engage in your idiotic gainsay banter on this particular thread.

You are entirely correct in observing that I have zero goodwill for your boy in our day-to-day national public life.

But he and his wife have contracted a dangerous, unpredictable disease, he is old and overweight, and at great risk, and he has a child who needs a father.

That causes me - and a great many other folks possessing a respectable ethos - to put the gloves back on for the duration, and to wish him and his lady-wife good luck.

Your inability to perceive or understand such distinctions is a limitation on your own abilities, and not that of others, or myself.

Now... go dry-hump somebody else's pants-cuff for a while, junior... you're borin'-the-hell outta me.

If you have anything intelligent to say regarding the President's condition or its likely impact (or lack thereof) in any future-modified stance on the pandemic, enlighten us.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Who is this "they" that predicted 3.2 million deaths?  Please provide  a LINK for that specific claim about 'they' who predicted this....???



It was 'only' 2.2 million

How One Model Simulated 2.2 Million U.S. Deaths from COVID-19


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

DOW  off it's lows   Maybe this could be a positive?/


----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 2, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > I’ll say it again. Biden’s was smart enough to avoid the Virus and Trump was dumb enough to catch despite being protected by dozens of people 24/7. He almost had to try to get it. That’s a special kind of stupid
> ...


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> QUESTION,,,How can you sleep after thinking it's funny Trump has covid
> ANSWER    Like a baby




I'm sleeping very good in my bed, I mask up and the president threw caution into the wind and got his just reward, he tried to fool America and fooled himself so it is funny.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 2, 2020)

occupied said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should address that to the Dems. They are the ones who called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US to stop the spread of the virus.
> ...



The British PM was saying about the same things Rump was saying.  But after he got Covid and almost died, he certainly changed his tune dramatically and changed the direction of the British Government concerning Covid.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Oct 2, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...





Just own it and quit feigning your concern. You and all the rest of the communists can declare a new holiday. The day after May day. Get a four day holiday out of it.


----------



## depotoo (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...


Bullshit.  He closed travel down.  And the who said not to fear it!


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > ...You have never had any goodwill towards Trump and you can't get away with feigning it today. Just own it like a man.
> ...


He does have a child that needs a father   He's done such a great job  with the others he has


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 2, 2020)

Dear nutbags, 

Trump did not call the virus a hoax. 

He did, however, accuse the press, the scientific community and governors who were taking action of perpetrating a hoax on the American people. 

His supporters, including many who post here, took that to mean that there was no need to take extreme precautions to avoid the spread of the virus. 

You fucking morons.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> .
> 
> Yes, they should have done such, earlier...like south Korea and Germany....we'd have 150000 less deaths to date...



Done what much earlier?

Remember Trump was called a xenophobe, racist, hypocrite when he shut down flights from China?


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


I would point out OTHER things that he said, over and over, even things he ADMITTED TO, but you would deny and dismiss them.

Or maybe you haven't been told about them in your bubble.  I don't know.  Either way, there is no reason for me to waste the effort.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Oct 2, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > ...You have never had any goodwill towards Trump and you can't get away with feigning it today. Just own it like a man.
> ...




Just own it like a man. Get the party planning going on and you can all burn Trump yard signs and roast hot dogs. Welcome to Communism. that's what you wanted.


----------



## depotoo (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Of course there isn’t. Because you know the dems tried to blame him for over reacting, then blame him for under reacting. They flip and flop worse than Kerry did.


----------



## BlueGin (Oct 2, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Biden's new meme is Typhoid Mary.   He wears those germ laden masks and is spreading Covid.


And he doesn’t wear them correctly most of the time.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 2, 2020)

I had a look of glee when I read that he has COVID, I mean he did perpetuate his own infection by throwing caution to the wind and downplaying it so that the USA wouldn't go into a frenzy and panic right?


----------



## CowboyTed (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this development have any serious chance of altering the depth and substance of the Federal response and the Federal handling of this national emergency?
> ...



Mac,

It doesn't change much. Th big mistake people think this guy has the ability of being competent. One of the lucky things (or unlucky) about Trump is that they are so bad they get little done. The biggest impression will be Judges which has been McConnell project.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > QUESTION,,,How can you sleep after thinking it's funny Trump has covid
> ...


Bass ,are you praying too?


----------



## Redcurtain (Oct 2, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Unfortunately, the President of the United States and the First Lady have tested positive for COVID-19.
> 
> President Trump, first lady test positive for coronavirus, set to quarantine at White House
> 
> ...


Seems fine like most., he’s a strong man. Get better soon patriot


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 2, 2020)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ricky LIbtardo said:
> ...




Communism is not wanting someone to get COVID, you trolls are retarded


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 2, 2020)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> He admitted to downplaying it and said it was his intent, are you saying not to believe his own words?



Remember the toilet paper and disinfectant shortages the day  after covid was announced?  

There's a reason the government doesn't want it's people to panic.

Understand now?


----------



## BlueGin (Oct 2, 2020)

Obejoekenobe said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > Obejoekenobe said:
> ...


No he didn’t. That’s just what lefty propaganda wants everyone to believe.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 2, 2020)

Both will be fine.   I'd bet most of us have had it by now.
Given the facts, the "Hoax" is the Left's insistence that America needs to be crippled by it.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 2, 2020)

DBA said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



If it had been handled like the H1N1 it would have been contained in isolation with contract tracing.  In Jan, there were only 15 cases (If you believe Rumps numbers).  That was the time to isolate it.  What's funny, Pence knew how to do that since he did that when he was Governor.  But VPs don't make policy and don't contradict Presidents.  And I don't think Pence has the balls to do that anyway no matter how serious things could get in any wildest imagination.  I had high hopes when Rump said he was turning it over to Pence.  But then he undermined Pence every step of the way.  So am I thankful for Rump?  No.  Do I wish him dead, No.  Do I wish him voted out of office, that's a big yes.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...




I pray for MY family, church and myself. With glee and humor I pray for Trump, but I'm not kissing his butt


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

Redcurtain said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, the President of the United States and the First Lady have tested positive for COVID-19.
> ...


We're all praying Red........Can you say President Pelosi?


----------



## Correll (Oct 2, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Unfortunately, the President of the United States and the First Lady have tested positive for COVID-19.
> 
> President Trump, first lady test positive for coronavirus, set to quarantine at White House
> 
> ...




Trump is pretty old and fat. Do you think he will die? Or will he shake it off, like it is no big deal?


I mean look at him, if he is positive and it is no big deal for him, then why are we so bent out of shape over this shit?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 2, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Both will be fine.   I'd bet most of us have had it by now.
> Given the facts, the "Hoax" is the Left's insistence that America needs to be crippled by it.




I have no had COVID as I took it serious from the beginning and protected myself.


----------



## BlueGin (Oct 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> I don't have any sympathy for him. He got what he wanted. It's too bad that he has the best medical care in the world rather than what everyone else gets. If he gets sick, let him go over to GW Hospital and sit in the ER waiting room.


Well...If Democrats didn’t use the medical treatment as a political tool there wouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 2, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


I'll take "Word Soup" for a thousand Alex.  

Do you come with a translator?  

"Trump lives is his life"?  Wow.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


DARYL   you are a better man than I


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 2, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Unfortunately, the President of the United States and the First Lady have tested positive for COVID-19.
> 
> President Trump, first lady test positive for coronavirus, set to quarantine at White House
> 
> ...




You should be more worried about the virus doing very little to either of them----------


----------



## petro (Oct 2, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Just reported on MSNBC.  No link yet.
> ...


The staff at MSNBC I am sure are concerned with the President's well being...


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2020)

BlueGin said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any sympathy for him. He got what he wanted. It's too bad that he has the best medical care in the world rather than what everyone else gets. If he gets sick, let him go over to GW Hospital and sit in the ER waiting room.
> ...


No. trump failed to do his job.


----------



## JLW (Oct 2, 2020)

Trump will be just fine. He may be obese and have an assortment of personality and mental issues, but he has the physical constitution of a Mack track.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 2, 2020)

MeBelle said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > He admitted to downplaying it and said it was his intent, are you saying not to believe his own words?
> ...



That shortage didn't happen the day after Covid was announce.  It happened well after it was announced.   The Shortage was from people hording plus the manufacturing people being sent home at the same time and they could not react quick enough to it by the giant companies that had the markets locked up.  But there were other companies that existed that could have reacted quick enough but due to Monopolistic Agreements, they were never allowed to.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



All Governments downplay things like a pandemic. That's what Government does. 

But Trump had the masks, ventilators and anything else that would be needed ready to go and he sure didn't call it a hoax. He listened to Fauci and the CDC and took it all quite seriously.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> Maybe you should address that to the Dems. They are the ones who called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US to stop the spread of the virus.



He was a racist. He didn't stop flights. He stopped Chinese nationals from entering the country.  What he should have done was tell everyone in China, American and Chinese alike, to shelter in place. 

The ironic thing is the rest of the world has America on Travel Bans because we've failed so badly at controlling this.


----------



## Redcurtain (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Just imagine when Trump beats this in 10 days and he emerges for the debate! WOW the chills I have .. so heroic


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

HUGE sale  on Melania's " I really don't care"  jacket


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this development have any serious chance of altering the depth and substance of the Federal response and the Federal handling of this national emergency?
> ...


It really isn't a big deal. The media of course wants you to believe it is, but it isn't. 
I would venture a guess that the majority of us have had or have the virus already.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 2, 2020)

MeBelle said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > He admitted to downplaying it and said it was his intent, are you saying not to believe his own words?
> ...




I was in the military and I say his leadership was poor in his reaction and not I think its funny that he has it, I'm just waiting for him to blame someone other than himself for his predicament so I can laugh harder.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2020)

DBA said:


> Then maybe we should spread COVID to all the MSM media and the Democrats in Congress, particular Pelosi and Schiff.
> 
> The problem is, COVID wouldn’t be thing to spread if you really wanted near death results because the overwhelming majority would not be affected to this extent.
> 
> My guess is that Trump and Melanie with both do fine. The only big concern I have is the effect on the campaign due to a quarantine.



Well, it does get him out of the next debate.  

That is if he isn't making this up to get sympathy at this point.


----------



## NightFox (Oct 2, 2020)

Given Donny's track record relative to playing fast & loose with the truth...

I suspect this whole "_Me and Melania have tested positive_" line is just another one of his made up bullshit stories, he's probably just fishing for sympathy, either that or he's trying to come up with an excuse for skipping the next "debate" against Uncle Joe.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

Redcurtain said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Redcurtain said:
> ...


Heroic ?? Trump??  The yellow bullying coward????  May he burn in hell


----------



## Correll (Oct 2, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...




The shortages happened pretty quickly. That was panic. Denying what we all saw, is not the way to win a debate.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...



I am an American Airman and always will be.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Oct 2, 2020)

Gotta shake my head at the true believers. His downplaying the virus is right there on Woodward's tapes. I mean, it's on record. But I didn't need to hear that from Woodward.
He did call the virus the Democrat's latest hoax. And then proceeded to do next to nothing to combat the spread of the virus in the first two months...save for golfing, tweeting, and holding his pep rallies.


----------



## Redcurtain (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Na that’s the anti trumpers.. the hate you spew .. hell is your future


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 2, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



I edited your comment.

I'm referring to shortages in grocery stores.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


No problem gramps It's a hoax    That's what the AH you support said


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 2, 2020)

MeBelle said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...



And so was I.  Your time line is a bit off.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 2, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Gotta shake my head at the true believers. His downplaying the virus is right there on Woodward's tapes. I mean, it's on record. But I didn't need to hear that from Woodward.
> He did call the virus the Democrat's latest hoax. And then proceeded to do next to nothing to combat the spread of the virus in the first two months...save for golfing, tweeting, and holding his pep rallies.



And in 10 days when he's fine.....he should continue calling the Left's use of a virus to stifle America a "HOAX"


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should address that to the Dems. They are the ones who called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US to stop the spread of the virus.
> ...



Oh so it was okay for flights to come in because the Dems and you call him a racist??

Not very smart. 

No one can control a pandemic despite what you believe and every country should have closed their borders. You want to blame someone. Blame the Chinese who released this virus into the world.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Gotta shake my head at the true believers. His downplaying the virus is right there on Woodward's tapes. I mean, it's on record. But I didn't need to hear that from Woodward.
> He did call the virus the Democrat's latest hoax. And then proceeded to do next to nothing to combat the spread of the virus in the first two months...save for golfing, tweeting, and holding his pep rallies.


I think it's easy for a person to underestimate the thickness of those bubble walls.

There is so much they're not told, and there is so much of what they ARE told that is simply _*distorted.*_

I don't know how to communicate with someone like that. It's challenging enough in person, but online it's essentially impossible.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta shake my head at the true believers. His downplaying the virus is right there on Woodward's tapes. I mean, it's on record. But I didn't need to hear that from Woodward.
> ...


And let that be his last words


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...




You just said he didn't do it and all governments don't downplay you dummytard so which one is it, either he did, or didn't downplay.........at any rate you support his inaction


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2020)

I wish the President and his family well

This is a potentially fatal disease for a man his age.  He needs to take care of himself


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta shake my head at the true believers. His downplaying the virus is right there on Woodward's tapes. I mean, it's on record. But I didn't need to hear that from Woodward.
> ...


I agree.

With the assistance of the very best medicine and 24-hour care the world has ever offered, he may be fine in a few days. 

Then he and his sheep will declare him Superman, and ignore all the death and long-term health damage this virus has caused.

What an ugly, ignorant time.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



Put your money where your mouth is......

If he dies, I'll stay off this forum for a month....otherwise

YOU stay off the forum for a month......

Agree or you're a coward.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


The outrage was 100% fake.

The ACTIONS of all the leftists prove it was fake. From Pelosi saying come to China Town to the idiot in New York claiming the subway was safe. 
Then when y'all saw an opportunity to turn it into a political weapon you pretended your past statements and actions never occurred.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



 I agree. From what I've been reading many people have had it and never knew it. Some people aren't affected by it at all. Kids and young people especially.


----------



## EL Rich (Oct 2, 2020)

It is what it is.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Yup. I've mentioned Pelousy many times on this board dong exactly that and none of the lefty loons address it at all. They don't want to admit the leaders on the left are bat shit crazy.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 2, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta shake my head at the true believers. His downplaying the virus is right there on Woodward's tapes. I mean, it's on record. But I didn't need to hear that from Woodward.
> ...



And then ride off into the sunset being hogtied to his gold trimmed golf cart.


----------



## Flash (Oct 2, 2020)

Trump has Corona. He will get better.

Biden has dementia. He will get worse.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



Many over estimate this virus.
I see people nearly hysterical over it daily.  (Yeah, unfortunately I'm in a democrat area)

Keep in mind the ACTUAL death rate.  It's very low for covid19.


----------



## Redcurtain (Oct 2, 2020)

Het well  soon mr patriot


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 2, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



Truth be told, even though it's no big deal, his popularity will likely increase after he "Survives" this "deadly ravaging disease"

I expect Biden's team to recommend he "catch the virus" soon after Trumps ratings go up over it


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 2, 2020)

There seem to be quite a few people in America who don't even believe that the Trumps tested positive. 

How about that.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Be careful what you wish for  Last time I wished they got the wrong Trump


----------



## Flash (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 2, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



It all depends on how he handles it.  If he does an abrupt about face, that may be the October Surprise of a lifetime and just might work.  But if goes back to the Rump then he's toast.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Oct 2, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> There seem to be quite a few people in America who don't even believe that the Trumps tested positive.
> 
> How about that.



Release his test results. Now *THAT *would be karma. I don't want to see him get and suffer from the virus. But after his playing up Obama's birth certificate story for years, he should have no problem releasing his test results.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Yeah  him getting it will only show what an AH he is from the beginning to now   Made fun of Bidens mask?   held rallies with 1000's of crazy hillbillies with no masks ,,   Increase??  lol


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Of course Governments down play shit. They don't want to start a panic. In this case everyone watching the news knew about China and the virus. Trump never called it a hoax though which is what dummytards like you are saying. 

Hell me and millions of other Americans saw the writing on the wall. We watched the news and knew what was coming. 

We don't need the Govt. to tell us how to proceed. I went out and bought a facemask and practices social distancing long before the CDC came out with those instructions and you can bet your ass millions of other Americans did the same.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 2, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> There seem to be quite a few people in America who don't even believe that the Trumps tested positive.
> 
> How about that.



Fool me once, shame on you.  Fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


any about face will only prove how wrong he was from  the getgo


----------



## j-mac (Oct 2, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Unfortunately, the President of the United States and the First Lady have tested positive for COVID-19.
> 
> President Trump, first lady test positive for coronavirus, set to quarantine at White House
> 
> ...



What exactly do you want to see them do right now?


----------



## Dagosa (Oct 2, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Unfortunately, the President of the United States and the First Lady have tested positive for COVID-19.
> 
> President Trump, first lady test positive for coronavirus, set to quarantine at White House
> 
> ...


This revelation will do much increase the seriousness of the pandemic around the White House.
Fk everyone else.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

j-mac said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, the President of the United States and the First Lady have tested positive for COVID-19.
> ...


Don't ask


----------



## Mark8432 (Oct 2, 2020)

Well, maybe the virus will make Trump to think for a change! Time will tell.......


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2020)

My thoughts on Trump getting Covid. 


Instant Karma is going to get you!


----------



## j-mac (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this development have any serious chance of altering the depth and substance of the Federal response and the Federal handling of this national emergency?
> ...



You felt the need to post this? Who cares, dumbass?


----------



## j-mac (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Why not?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 2, 2020)

occupied said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


So, I assume you have never had a near-death experience?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

A little CLOROX  might be just the thing


----------



## BlueGin (Oct 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Well...it’s certainly worth more than yours at this point. You’d better hope Karma doesn’t bite you in the ass.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 2, 2020)

There's gonna be a TON of new leftist Butt-hurt when Trump shrugs this off like most people have.

They've been fed and fully consumed the CNN and MSNBC lies that it's unsurvivable.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

j-mac said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


Many here won't like my answer     I despise them both


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

VP tests NEGATIVE


----------



## BlueGin (Oct 2, 2020)

IM2 said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Nope. Democrats are just such babies that they ran in the opposite direction from his and his medical staff’s recommendations and then did the opposite. Now they are pretending the public is stupid and we didn’t witness their bullshit.


----------



## bendog (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


At least she was not killed by bear.  (Borat joke)

But that hapless buffoon Trump may have exposed Biden!


----------



## Correll (Oct 2, 2020)

candycorn said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




candycorn? You didn't answer my simple question. Why was that?


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 2, 2020)

j-mac said:


> ...What exactly do you want to see them do right now?


For starters... aggressively encourage their own base and supporters to take PPE and social distancing and gathering-size-limits seriously?

For another... stop denigrating those state and local jurisdictions that need to impose and enforce public health measures in order to keep infection rates down?

And, I'm sure, there are another good half-dozen or more that come to mind given a few moments thought, but that's enough to get started with.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

bendog said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


But Baron is safe  Neither Mom or Dad comes near him


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


In his own words he downplayed it. And in your words he didn't downplay anything. Imagine fan-crushing someone that deeply? Are you in your teens? Trump posters on the walls, like Ricky?


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 2, 2020)

occupied said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


When the People who say they have your back are Beta Males or Prog Women with the characteristics of old biddies, the Alpha Male as leader is needed. If only those rich Prog politicians would give up their wealth that they accumulated serving us for 40 or 50 years and give it to the cause.


----------



## JLW (Oct 2, 2020)

On Hannity last night Trump did not sound well.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> President Donald Trump and first lady Melania Trump tested positive for the coronavirus, he announced on Twitter early Friday.
> 
> "Tonight, @FLOTUS and I tested positive for COVID-19. We will begin our quarantine and recovery process immediately. We will get through this TOGETHER!" he tweeted.
> 
> ...


BUt I tHoUgHt hE wAs tAkInG HyDrOxYchLoRoQuiNe?!?!?!11??


----------



## j-mac (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Give it a go..


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 2, 2020)

BlueGin said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > And that's why you wear a fucking mask.
> ...


Well that's stupid and wrong. Of course masks still help.


----------



## JLW (Oct 2, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> I wish the President and his family well
> 
> This is a potentially fatal disease for a man his age.  He needs to take care of himself


Nobody wishes ill will on anyone. Speedy recovery to all.


----------



## j-mac (Oct 2, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > ...What exactly do you want to see them do right now?
> ...



Ok, in what way? PSA's, Mandates? What?


----------



## NightFox (Oct 2, 2020)

Get ready for it folks... 

*Donald Trump*: "_I lost the election because I caught Covid-19 and it was Joe Biden that gave it to me, never should have agreed to that debate!_"


----------



## Missourian (Oct 2, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Biden now has a 0.002% chance of winning the election!


Never fear...just like someone pretended Joe Biden did something Nobel worthy...someone will pretend Joe Biden has Covid19 too.


----------



## j-mac (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Oh, cute...I thought children were off limits?


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



I'm sure he did downplay it but he didn't call it a hoax. All Governments do the same when facing something like a pandemic. 

Teens?? LMAO Hel no. I'm an old lady and I do support Trump. 

Before this Covid mess the country was in great shape. UE the lowest its been in 50 years and jobs all across this country. We had a great economy and all that with Trump at the helm. We will have that back but not if Biden get elected. 

Hell he already said he will raise taxes on some and lift CG from 21 percent to 28%. The more money a company has the more they can expand and hire. Great for the economy 28% CG won't help with that. 

Then he explained his green shit. Hell if that's implemented it will bankrupt the country. No Biden isn't anyone I'll be voting for especially since he wore a wire at the debate. Nope.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 2, 2020)

aaronleland said:


> I believe the next debate is on the 7th. There's no way they'll hold it after an only 5 day quarantine.


Virtual Joe Rogan debate.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta shake my head at the true believers. His downplaying the virus is right there on Woodward's tapes. I mean, it's on record. But I didn't need to hear that from Woodward.
> ...



The only thing I can draw a comparison to for some of these devoted followers is the People's Temple of the 1970's. People who believed in the cause so completely, no matter what was said or done that they were willing to drink the Kool-Aid.
I don't know exactly where it comes from. The guy has been a fraud and sham his entire adult life. I don't know what kind of America his followers think he's going to return to them? Or the fact that he even cares about their existence.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


I responded to a post where you said he didnt downplay anything.

Now I'm responding to a post where you said you're sure he did downplay it. 

Any idea how that culty-think works, please? because it seems like a helluva drug.


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You could say that trump is risking his life by leaving the White House and traveling by aircraft, instead of biden who seldom leaves his basement.

but life involves risk and trump is living life whereas biden is just hanging on


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 2, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Maybe they lost their job in the trump recession ? Maybe their insurance went with that.


And maybe you are still a brit with no standing in this conversation


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


He also risked lots of other peoples lives, when he travelled after learning his aide was positive. But acknowledging this would involve putting down the cult rulebook, and you're not going to do that.


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


In internet warrior talk....Progs drew first blood.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

j-mac said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


Jay    I'm not the highest branch on the tree  but I sure know when I'm being conned


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Yes I did say that but I was talking about him calling it a hoax. I'm sure he did try to downplay it to some extent but he never called it a hoax which is what many on the left keep saying.

All Governments downplay something like a pandemic so as not to cause panic. I think that's a mistake because the more info you have the better you can react.

Don't get me wrong though. Most Americans were watching the news and many could see the writing on the wall. Hell I went out and bought a mask and practices social distancing before the CDC passed those instructions and I'd bet millions of other American did the same.

Never heard of culty-think.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Trump has been indifferent about the well being of his followers.  

Rather than warn them to wear masks and spread out, he mocks those who do.


----------



## Likkmee (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> A little CLOROX  might be just the thing


Clorox is so yesterday


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


He's on video calling it the new dem hoax, right at the beginning. Check YouTube, then issue your retraction.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 2, 2020)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



So what?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

j-mac said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


Some one mentioned being without a father is a terrible thing  I just passed the thought along neither trump or his wife are with the child that much I said nothing wrong about the child ,,Others have


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 2, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> There seem to be quite a few people in America who don't even believe that the Trumps tested positive.
> 
> How about that.



Interesting possibility.

As I posted in another thread Trump and Melania are tested for Covid every day.  
There is a new 15 minute test.
It could be a false positive.

I find it intriguing that both tested positive at the same time.


----------



## bendog (Oct 2, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > A little CLOROX  might be just the thing
> ...


But trump could test out his theory, and chug a pint of Lysol!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 2, 2020)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Obviously this won't change conservatives' wrongheaded perception of the pandemic.


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 2, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Trump has been indifferent about the well being of his followers.
> 
> Rather than warn them to wear masks and spread out, he mocks those who do.


I dont need trump’s “concern”

he has done everything possible as president to provide essential supplies to the states


----------



## Camp (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Biden has never been restricted to his basement. That was just a WH propaganda effort to neutralize to real "Bunker Boy" story of Trump hiding in the WH bunker during BLM protests around the WH.
Biden has been on a "whistle-stop" train tour through western Pennsylvania meeting large crowds at each stop.


----------



## DBA (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...



One would think someone that does financial planning for a living would have a better understanding of statistics.  

Even for a 74 year old, Trump's chances of dying are less than 1%.  Let that sink in for a minute.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



I'm looking at it right now on Snopes and what he said was. 

President Donald Trump likened the Democrats criticism of his administrations response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax."

Sound to me like he was talking about that hoax of an impeachment and not the virus.


----------



## Correll (Oct 2, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




Why are you not talking about what might happen if he dies?


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> *He also risked lots of other peoples lives, when he travelled after learning his aide was positive.*


Living life is a risk

but the death rate for the wuflu is relatively low


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

DBA said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Is Vegas  offering a line on trump yet?  I'd like to get down


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


I am the one that needs to get real?

You said he didnt downplay it, then said youre sure he downplayed it.
You said he didnt call it a hoax, then said it makes no difference he called it a hoax.

I think you're probably a nice person, so hopefully you can understand how the lack of reasoning within the Trump cult has people a little worried...the level or worship is a bit scary, to say the least. 

Do you know what he did that was wrong, leadership-wise?

He promoted an unproven drug that one of his own companies has a vested interest in. So it was clear why he was doing it, and then later did it more when the clinical trials proved that the 'good results' cases were anecdotal, i.e. placebo. 

The drug, after our own military's clinical trial, was shown to be more harmful than good, overall, in spite of the anecdotal positivity. 

What he did was wrong. Say it aloud, and feel better.


He also cast doubt on wearing masks...he mocked folks for wearing them...caught a backlash, then called them patriotic, while still mocking people that wear them. That's called being duplicitous, and it caused many of his worshippers to begin an 'anti mask' movement, which is/was irresponsible. 

What he did was wrong, say it aloud. 


He also had a Press Conference in which HIS task force...HIS task force was recommending the two-week lockdowns and social distancing etc etc.

The SAME DAY, on Twitter, was saying "Free (insert state here>!" - - - because (obviously) lockdowns were bad for his economy, thus his reelection prospects ~ but again, duplicitous. Two different messages from the same Trump camp. Lockdowns are good (task force), lockdowns are bad (Trump), but look at how good my task force is!

Trump is the reason that half the Country gave zero fucks about the virus...it came right from him - - -and as a result, we had the red-state surge in the virus over the summer and that caused much more death. 

What he did was wrong.


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 2, 2020)

occupied said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



A virus that has a 99% survival rate is a near death experience?


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 2, 2020)

Camp said:


> Biden has never been restricted to his basement.


Biden hid in his home for 3 months and hardly traveled at all


----------



## DBA (Oct 2, 2020)

bendog said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Or maybe do nothing and just quarantine and binge watch some Netflix series as the overwhelming majority of people who test positive do. Either the left sucks at statistics or they choose to hype how deadly this virus is despite evidence to the contrary.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> He's on video calling it the new dem hoax, right at the beginning. Check YouTube, then issue your retraction.



No need for a retraction.

What he meant by the 'New Dem Hoax' is Dems like those in NY and CA OVERPLAYED their hand and freaked out!  Blamed Trump because their states didn't have enough equipment to get through Corona. 
In reality, the Dem states didn't spend their Fed Emergency monies appropriately after the last health crisis (during Obama years) and didn't restock their inventory.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

Correll said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Ricky LIbtardo said:
> ...


CELEBRATION ?   World wide


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh.
> ...



No -
We understood what was being said 
We didn't try to twist his words for political games.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 2, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I wish the President and his family well
> ...



He'll be fine. It's a form of the common cold.


----------



## Correll (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...




So, you planning on it? YOu stocking up on champagne and streamers?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 2, 2020)

occupied said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Are you going skydiving today?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

DBA said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


200,000 +++  isn't deadly enough for you?


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 2, 2020)

occupied said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Maybe you should strive not to be rabble


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Seems to me the Dems gave zero fucks about the virus. They called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flight into the country. Pelousy also told everyone not to worry. The virus was nothing and they should all come out with her and enjoy the Chinese new year. Where's your outrage over that?? I sure don't see it.

Oh and you seem to think Americans are stupid?? They were watching the same thing Trump and his administration were watching on TV. Hell I went out and bought a mask and practices social distancing long before the CDC passed those instructions along and so did millions of other Americans.

Oh and I watched Snopes and from what I read Trump was referring to the Dem's hoax of an impeachment. Not the virus. That was on Snopes not a right wing rag.

Trump did nothing wrong. In fact he did a lot right from the masks, to the ventilators and everything else.

Get real.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

MeBelle said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > He's on video calling it the new dem hoax, right at the beginning. Check YouTube, then issue your retraction.
> ...


They overplayed their hand and freaked out? They were the first hit because they're the most population dense, and being the first hit the treatments were unknown and had not come along and it was an absolute shit-show. Trump used his platform to make it about them being Blue States, which is disgusting all by itself...but even more disgusting is that instead of using them as a learning example and seeing how they did eventually come out of it, his duplicitous ass was downplaying it and his sycophants followed and then had the summer outbreaks as a result.


----------



## DBA (Oct 2, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...



It is actually much higher than that overall. It is 99% for a 74 year old. If you take into account that by all reasonable accounts, many more people have had the virus and have been asymptomatic without being tested, the survival rate is in the 99.6% range or even higher.

Lemmings have bought the media hysteria to try to get Biden elected. It is kind of funny but scary and sad at the same time that we have so many people so easily led astray in this country and around the world.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


See, this is the deep mind-fuckery Trump has over his cult. Holy fuggin banana!


----------



## debbiedowner (Oct 2, 2020)

RightNorLeft said:


> One of Melanias aids also tested positive and that may be how they got it.
> 
> Trump never said the Covid virus was a hoax
> 
> Biden is safe he will never get the virus, unless they finally let other people in his basement



Hope Hicks and she had it traveling with Trump to the debates and she showed symptoms at that time.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

Toro said:


> Could you imagine if the President of the United States died a few weeks before the election?
> 
> I certainly hope not.
> 
> But 2020 has been so fucked up, it would be in line with this year.


I'll be surprised if he even shows symptoms. Wouldnt that be a bummer for the left


----------



## DBA (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Amazingly ignorant of the actual facts and the COVID statistics.  Step away from CNN and do some research.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

Correll said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No ,nothing quite that elaborate  But like that old country song said ,Thank God and Greyhound he's gone


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

DBA said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...


Whats super weird is that I didn't list a statistic - Cultist


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

Penelope said:


> *47,389 new cases* and* 920 new deaths *in *the United States*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Some of us live our lives without hiding in fear like your candidate


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> President Donald Trump and first lady Melania Trump tested positive for the coronavirus, he announced on Twitter early Friday.
> 
> "Tonight, @FLOTUS and I tested positive for COVID-19. We will begin our quarantine and recovery process immediately. We will get through this TOGETHER!" he tweeted.
> 
> ...


Biden needed an excuse not to have to debate him again.
We knew that either Biden would test positive or something else would be dreamed up.
Great timing.
If Trump has it, he was poisoned by somebody from the Biden Campaign. It's exactly what Putin would do.


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Unfortunately, the President of the United States and the First Lady have tested positive for COVID-19.
> 
> President Trump, first lady test positive for coronavirus, set to quarantine at White House
> 
> ...



They're asymptomatic.

I like how you say "unfortunately" then way hype what Trump said beyond all reality showing you're another total lying partisan leftist scuzz ball who wants Trump to die


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> So how about get rid of the TDS crap


Would be nice if you did


----------



## DBA (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



The only cult is you left wing lunatics who continue to promote this ridiculous narrative of COVID being a death sentence.  Statistically you have about the same chance of dying in a car crash than dying from COVID.  Maybe we should all stop driving cars.


----------



## WTF19 (Oct 2, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Convenient timing after that side show they called a debate the other night. Guess they really really really didn't want to debate again. Ha. I'm sure Biden is just as pleased.


this way, BEIJING XIDEN can try and get its head out of its ass .  after tanking the other night


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 2, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Unfortunately, the President of the United States and the First Lady have tested positive for COVID-19.
> 
> President Trump, first lady test positive for coronavirus, set to quarantine at White House
> 
> ...


/—-/ Post a link where Trump claims COVID is a hoax. You won’t because you can’t.


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh.
> ...



How Democrats treated covid has been a hoax.

And you're lying.  Trump did not call the "virus" a hoax.   This is as I keep pointing out.  Most of Trump's so called lies are actually you lying about what Trump said.

This is the moronic black and white thinking that is all Democrats are capable of


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Well if you go on Snopes and read it what he was referring to was the hoax of an impeachment the Dem were holding. Not the virus.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Gotta disagree G.T. 

Claudette is definitely not a nice person.


----------



## DBA (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



I know, but clearly you bought into the hype. If that isn't based on false stats, what is it based on? TDS alone?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 2, 2020)

occupied said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



You need a near death experience


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I wish the President and his family well
> ...


Yo havent seen what I've seen. Some are dancing in the streets. Some here say he DESERVES it.  Too bad most never even show symptoms


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 2, 2020)

Redcurtain said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Redcurtain said:
> ...



And even better all the Blue State Politicians will be proven to be (over) acting politically and will pay a huge price at the polls.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 2, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> I wish the President and his family well
> 
> This is a potentially fatal disease for a man his age.  He needs to take care of himself


Kimberly Gilfoyle tested positive for COVID-19.....she was sitting with the First Lady.
I think what we have here is a hyper sensitive test.
The New York Times claims Trump is lathargic (They hope) and showing mild symptoms (They hope).


----------



## skews13 (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> President Donald Trump and first lady Melania Trump tested positive for the coronavirus, he announced on Twitter early Friday.
> 
> "Tonight, @FLOTUS and I tested positive for COVID-19. We will begin our quarantine and recovery process immediately. We will get through this TOGETHER!" he tweeted.
> 
> ...



Thoughts and prayers


----------



## WTF19 (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> I wonder if Trump still thinks it's a hoax?


a demonrat cooked in wuhan virus ...how could it be.   what about the millions BARRAG o gave to the lab in china to come up w/the population control virus?


----------



## DBA (Oct 2, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



7 world leaders have contracted the disease. Johnson was the only one who had any significant issues and he obviously lived. The hysteria is unfounded.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

DBA said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...


What hype? 

You're in the middle of a conversation where someone is saying that the President took this serious and didnt downplay it and at the same time you're downplaying it and saying it was all hype. 

I dont think you cultists are capable of understanding the duplicitous shit coming out of your kool-aid woo'd brains. I aint mad atchya.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't down play anything. I'd say you Dems downplayed it.
> ...



No. I just saw it on Snopes and this is what he said. 

President Donald Trump likened the Democrats criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." 

He was referring to the hoax of an impeachment, not the virus.


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 2, 2020)

DBA said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



I was rounding.


----------



## DBA (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



Percentages don't lie.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


What is the "*this*" referring to in "new" hoax, genius...the impeachment is what he was calling the (past) hoax, not the new one, OBVIOUSLY. 

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

j-mac said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


You, obviously.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Oh I'm a very nice person . I just like honesty and don't find it with you lefty loons.


----------



## Correll (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...




So, you're pretty sure he's going to die? Being so old and fat?


----------



## DBA (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> He was referring to the hoax of an impeachment, not the virus.



They only get selected quotes from CNN and MSNBC. Just like the Charlottesville quote, they don't bother attempting to read and put things in context.


----------



## Theowl32 (Oct 2, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Unfortunately, the President of the United States and the First Lady have tested positive for COVID-19.
> 
> President Trump, first lady test positive for coronavirus, set to quarantine at White House
> 
> ...


Never said it was a hoax you fucking miserable puppet cockcsucker.

Go ahead and explain this you fucking miserable lying piece of shit.



It was you fucking liars that called the disease a hoax you piece of lying shit. 

Hey Kondor3, you are a fucking ignorant pathetic liar. 

You fucking liar.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



You are a Trump supporter. Honesty means nothing to you.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



LMAO He's talking abut the hoax of an impeachment not calling the virus a hoax. Genius.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


I'd have to agree with Lone, now. You just referred to anyone who isn't a Trump cultist as automatically a "lefty loon." 

That's the problem with the messaging coming out of the snake-head.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


Interesting stuff here.  It's a combination of your example and Europe, about 90 years ago.  Number 1 is right on the money:









						An Analysis of Trump Supporters Has Identified 5 Key Traits
					

A new report sheds light on the psychological basis for Trump's support.




					www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## Camp (Oct 2, 2020)

[="Mac-7, post: 25610456, member: 72594"]


Camp said:


> Biden has never been restricted to his basement.


Biden hid in his home for 3 months and hardly traveled at all
[/QUOTE]
Ya, as a retired person he restricted himself to his homes, one a mini-estate in a forested area of Delaware and another a beach home in Delaware and all the time only visiting with family and close friends, hiking and bicycling.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


The nerve she has to talk about honesty when she said he didnt downplay it, and in her next post say he downplayed it. Sick


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Nope. Honesty means a lot to me. I'd bet it means nothing to you.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

Correll said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No  He's getting the best of care ,care others won't get    BUT   IF it happens there will be no tears in my eyes  The man is a slime bag  and I'm being kind


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Nope. Just being honest but then you wouldn't know honesty if it kicked your ass.


----------



## Theowl32 (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Explain this.


Notice the quote by Trump that msnbc is mocking. 


Explain it. Won't expect it from you. How does it feel being wrong?


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Lady, saying two contradictory things in subsequent posts is unequivocal DIShonesty. A cannot equal not A. Take a Logic course.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

Theowl32 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


I dont speak for msnbc, and they're not the Snake Head of my Country, either. What they have to say is wholly irrelevant to me.


----------



## Correll (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...




Sure. Super special care. That is why you don't think the old fat man won't die. That's the reason.

Doesn't have anything to do with the incredibly low fatality rate, or the fact that you know the death numbers are complete garbage.

LOL!!!


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


That's not was I was referring to. 

I QUOTED the words I was referring to.  YOUR WORDS.

What is wrong with you?


----------



## gipper (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


I’m hoping Joe has the virus too. Then just maybe both assholes would have to drop out and with any luck, we could get competent people running for potus.


----------



## Ken Mac (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


You're speaking Calculus to 1958 when he has only taken addition and subtraction.  He doesn't understand context.


----------



## Theowl32 (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Well GT it shows who was calling the disease hoax, doesn't it? 

You pretending not to get that?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


If it means so much to you Claudette  how come you support the biggest liar of all time?


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

DBA said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > He was referring to the hoax of an impeachment, not the virus.
> ...



This one came from Snopes. I understood what he said but the lefty loons don't want to understand it at all. 

Of course calling it a hoax doesn't change a thing. The pandemic would have still gotten here no matter what anyone called it. Its what Trump did that I like. He had masks, ventilators and anything else anyone needed ready to be used. 

Of course the lefty loons ignore that just like the ignore Dems calling him a racist for wanting to stop flights into the US. They also ignore Pelousy telling everyone the virus was nothing and they should all come out with her and enjoy the Chines New Year. They totally ignore that shit and focus on HOAX.

Gotta laugh at the stupid asses.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

gipper said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


We have a winner!~ A+


----------



## BluesLegend (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> He didn't down play anything. I'd say you Dems downplayed it.
> 
> They predicted. 3.2 million deaths for the US. 200,000 is a long way from that thank God.
> 
> Nothing scares Trump. He and the FL will make out just fine even though YOU hope they don't.



Trump shuts down travel from infected countries, Dems call him a racist claim virus is no big deal and now Dems claim it was Trump who down played it. Dems are such filthy liars.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

One can only observe in amazement at how much chaos one profoundly damaged man can inflict on this country.

And even more than that, how many people are fine with it.  People who claim to love this country.


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 2, 2020)

DBA said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...


The UPSIDE is: Biden will have to fill the void; he loses votes every time he posits on his bib. 

Greg


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Not a damned thing. Whats wrong with you.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> One can only observe in amazement at how much chaos that one profoundly damaged man can inflict on this country.
> 
> And even more than that, how many people are fine with it.  People who claim to love this country.



Damage. LMAO things were great in this country before Covid and will be again with Trump at the helm. 

Not bad for a profoundly damaged man.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 2, 2020)

Camp said:


> [="Mac-7, post: 25610456, member: 72594"]
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> ...


Ya, as a retired person he restricted himself to his homes, one a mini-estate in a forested area of Delaware and another a beach home in Delaware and all the time only visiting with family and close friends, hiking and bicycling.
[/QUOTE]
No.....that was the new normal for a presidential campaign.
Biden stays at home so nobody can see him and the media does his campaigning for him. 

I'm waiting for the press to start accusing the president of faking it.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

gipper said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


President Pelosi ,sounds good to me


----------



## Theowl32 (Oct 2, 2020)

gipper said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Do you or Mac1958 ever give us the government or candidates you want? 

Go ahead and explain it to all of us and stop pretending you are above the fray from your moral platitude.

Give us the wet dream candidate? A typical lawyer politician telling you everything you want to hear?

Tell us.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

Theowl32 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


So them also calling it a hoax has something to do with whether or not the leader of the free world called it the "new dem hoax?" 

Honestly, you should give it your BEST shot to understand, that not everybody is inside of the "us vs. them" shit and can actually disseminate fact from fiction with no emotional allegiance to some Celebrity on television that they'll never meet in their lives. It's weird, and teenager-ish.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Why did  you change the subject?

Why did you misrepresent what I said?  I was clearly referring to his words that he downplayed the virus, and your words that claimed he didn't.  I utilized the quote function to make it even MORE obvious for you.

Please explain.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Theowl32 (Oct 2, 2020)

LOL they are avoiding this.


Must be hard for them...


----------



## Ken Mac (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> One can only observe in amazement at how much chaos one profoundly damaged man can inflict on this country.
> 
> And even more than that, how many people are fine with it.  People who claim to love this country.


AS the left burn down businesses, attack people, kill people, loot stores etc.....


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

DBA said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...





LoneLaugher said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Joe Biden is a compulsive liar.  For you to say that is just the joke of a human being that you are.

And in fact most of Trump's so called lies are you idiots lying about what he said.

You're fundamentally dishonest people.

Your news media has well earned the title 'fake news'


----------



## gipper (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Oh god that would be even worse than the dementia twins.


----------



## Theowl32 (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Hey GT that isn't what he was referring to and fact checker confirms it. 

You ignoring that fact doesn't change that fact.


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> President Donald Trump and first lady Melania Trump tested positive for the coronavirus, he announced on Twitter early Friday.
> 
> "Tonight, @FLOTUS and I tested positive for COVID-19. We will begin our quarantine and recovery process immediately. We will get through this TOGETHER!" he tweeted.
> 
> ...


Karma is a real BITCH!


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

Ken Mac said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > One can only observe in amazement at how much chaos one profoundly damaged man can inflict on this country.
> ...


Right on cue.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

Theowl32 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


A man with empathy  a man with heart ,a sense of humor,  who knows how to talk to others on BOTH sides ,,,A man like Obama   or Biden


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

A true leader.


skews13 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > President Donald Trump and first lady Melania Trump tested positive for the coronavirus, he announced on Twitter early Friday.
> ...


Typical response from Satan's minions


----------



## Dalia (Oct 2, 2020)

CNN said that his feeling some cold symptom ( this could be Fake news) ..i can't believe this is happenning and i am disgust by the people who are happy about what is going on.

I hope that President Trump and his Wife recovered completly and soon.


----------



## Ken Mac (Oct 2, 2020)

Theowl32 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


Ignore him.  He's another one who only can add and subtract but can't do other basic math skills.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

Theowl32 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


I didnt need the fact checker, I watched the whole video in context. 

The fact checker says he was referring to the impeachment as the hoax. 

He was talking about the corona virus, and said "new" hoax.

Try to direct your focus to the word NEW, because he was saying in previous sentences how the impeachment was(past tense) a hoax, and then went on to talk about the virus, and used the word NEW. 

If you cannot watch the video and parse that...but gave it an honest try - hell, at least you tried. I'm not hating.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has been indifferent about the well being of his followers.
> ...


The left HATES him, but they are angry that he doesnt have godlike powers


----------



## skews13 (Oct 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> A true leader.
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> ...



Just give him some bleach, and hydroxichlorocline, and stick a UV bulb up his ass.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

OnePercenter said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > President Donald Trump and first lady Melania Trump tested positive for the coronavirus, he announced on Twitter early Friday.
> ...


Trump will recover. His wife is young. Biden is weak and frail. They should think twice about their responses. God has a way of humbling the arrogant


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Oct 2, 2020)

DBA said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

skews13 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > A true leader.
> ...


I take vitamin d, zinc, and get plenty of exercise. You mock people who take precautions and LIE about what they say. 

Some of you reveal your souls on these threads


----------



## badger2 (Oct 2, 2020)

And Biden appears as knowledgeable about C19, because the media is assisting the clown in that venture. B is a puppet told what to say and do, and sides with the thugs who destroyed American infrastructure while the American people reeled under the violence of the Chinese virus, which we name truly.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2020)

Looks like Hope Hicks is Typhoid Mary

She intermingled with members of the Trump Administration while she “wasn’t feeling well”

There may be more infections


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Looks like Hope Hicks is Typhoid Mary
> 
> She intermingled with members of the Trump Administration while she “wasn’t feeling well”
> 
> There may be more infections


I'll play a leftist. "Too bad she didnt meet with Biden and let him sniff her"


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


*The left HATES him, but they are angry that he doesnt have godlike powers*

plus, the deep blue states dont want nuthin from trump to help quell the riots, but they expect him to take all the blame for them over the wuflu


----------



## Peace (Oct 2, 2020)

Best wishes to the Trump family, their staff and those they love and hope for a fast recovery.


----------



## skews13 (Oct 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



OCTOBER SURPRISE!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Hope Hicks is Typhoid Mary
> ...


Looks like Trump sniffed her


----------



## Camp (Oct 2, 2020)

Dalia said:


> CNN said that his feeling some cold symptom ( this could be Fake news) ..i can't believe this is happenning and i am disgust by the people who are happy about what is going on.
> 
> I hope that President Trump and his Wife recovered completly and soon.


Do you think people will celebrate if Donnie succumbs to the virus?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 2, 2020)

Camp said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > CNN said that his feeling some cold symptom ( this could be Fake news) ..i can't believe this is happenning and i am disgust by the people who are happy about what is going on.
> ...


in new jersey,10.000s of muslims will dance on the roofs


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

skews13 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...


Heres why the world hates the left





__





						TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Ken Mac (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Solid Rebuttal 1958

You have nothing?  That's what I thought.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 2, 2020)

China & Xi Jinping are laughing at Trump!

White House officials kept Hope Hicks positive COVID result a SECRET for 24 hours as Donald Trump went to Bedminster for fundraiser. 

"Chinese state-run newspaper has mocked Donald Trump after the US President and first lady Melania Trump both tested positive for the coronavirus.

Hu Xijin, the editor-in-chief of the Global Times, a major Chinese tabloid and mouthpiece of the Communist Party, said that President Trump and his wife 'have paid the price for his gamble to play down the COVID-19'."


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...





Mac1958 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Well if you say he said he down played it. I'll believe you. 

Most Governments would down play something like this. I was mostly referring to other saying he called it a hoax. Which he didn't. 

Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> We’ve turned the corner!


It is what it is.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

KissMy said:


> China & Xi Jinping are laughing at Trump!
> 
> White House officials kept Hope Hicks positive COVID result a SECRET for 24 hours as Donald Trump went to Bedminster for fundraiser.
> 
> ...


Just read article on ALL the precautions Putin is taking    So much smarter than our Moron


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder who infected Hope Hicks?
> ...


Umm, getting tested is not a vaccine.


----------



## Theowl32 (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


He wasn't referring to the disease GT. They were saying he was taking it lightly AND THAT was the hoax GT. I even provided the compilation of the media downplaying it, while mocking this statement by Trump,"The coronavirus is not the flu, it is vicious. "


You ignoring that fact, doesn't change that fact. Now, go get some likes from the like minded ignorant fools repeating the mindless hypocritical tropes passed on by the media to morons like you. 

With all due disrespect, you have zero debate skills.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

Theowl32 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


^ this is the level of cheesiness that being a partisan makes a human.

seriously. 

we were in a debate? lol,


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 2, 2020)

Theowl32 said:


> He wasn't referring to the disease GT. They were saying he was taking it lightly AND THAT was the hoax GT. I even provided the compilation of the media downplaying it, while mocking this statement by Trump,"The coronavirus is not the flu, it is vicious. "


Trump admitted to downplaying the virus. It was not a hoax. We were right.


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


And both men reasons for the election of Trump.


----------



## San Souci (Oct 2, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Just reported on MSNBC.  No link yet.
> ...


Yes. PMSNBC is not NEWS. Just filthy Dem Propaganda.


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 2, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


Don’t try to pin the absurd gullibility of the Trump faithful on Obama or Biden.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 2, 2020)

They couldn’t even prevent the president from getting COVID?? A major fuck up


----------



## gipper (Oct 2, 2020)

Theowl32 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


LOL. If you think Don and Joe are good candidates, you’re a dope.

I hold no hope that the empire would ever allow a good candidate to be potus. You know...a candidate that actually does the bidding of the people and not the ultra wealthy and MIC.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

Looks like Ruth Bader Ginsburg successfully argued her first case before G-d.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

gipper said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


How can a president do the bidding of the people when we're so divided now?  You think the left and right could ever get along ?   If so I think you're dreaming


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


most people arent left and right - - thats the point. most folks have some views left, some views right - - - but listening to partisan political banter makes the people inside of the matrix believe that there's only one or the other.

thats the problem, and our leadership does nothing to calm things but instead, thrives on it


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



 Like I said.....everything he says has to be explained by someone else because he speaks like a 12 year old.


----------



## gipper (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


We aren’t divided on a number of issues. Stopping the wars and bringing troops home works for most Americans. Medicare for all gets 70-80% approval by the people. Term limits on Congress is big. Getting money out of politics is a uniting idea. Stop socialism for big corporations and big banks is a winner.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



No all it takes is someone with a few working brain cells. That would not be you.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

KissMy said:


> Times, a major Chinese tabloid and mouthpiece of the Communist Party, said that President Trump and his wife 'have paid the price for his gamble to play down the COVID-19'."


Any leftist on this board could have written the same thing. Funny how they all think alike


----------



## gipper (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Something like 100 million Americans don’t vote. It’s the biggest voting bloc, but they don’t vote. Many know the system is failing and it doesn’t matter who wins office.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2020)

Rocko said:


> They couldn’t even prevent the president from getting COVID?? A major fuck up


He wasn’t exactly COVID protective


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2020)

Evidently, Barron has tested negative for COVID

Good to hear


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

gipper said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Yeah  that  trump ass kissing  post master Gen sure didn't help


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > They couldn’t even prevent the president from getting COVID?? A major fuck up
> ...


Putin is much smarter than Trump


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

Good news   DOW was off 500 now off 186   Maybe they think Trump getting sick is no big deal???   lol


----------



## Theowl32 (Oct 2, 2020)

gipper said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


I would rather 10 people vote if those 10 people understood the issues and voted accordingly. 

We were never supposed to be a democracy and voting was never supposed to be a "right." The word democracy doesn't appear in the Constitution or the Declaration of Independence.

As a result of voting becoming a right, we see large swaths of people seduced by tropes, propaganda and the powers of group think. 

Socrates warned us of the deep flaws in democracy and allowing voting to be a RIGHT.


Watch, learn and see why we are in the position we are in today.


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Yes.   You keep setting yourself up for that with your profound hypocrisy


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> Good news   DOW was off 500 now off 186   Maybe they think Trump getting sick is no big deal???   lol



Huh.  So it's reported Trump has the Biden virus and the markets drop.   Then it's clear he's asymptomatic and they bounce back.   And you conclude it does NOT care about Trump.  Not exactly a student of logic, are you?  Just wishful thinking


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 2, 2020)

kaz said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Mac said:
> ...


You simpletons sold your soul to a buffoon, and now the country is a fucking mess.

This is yours.  You own it.  Tough shit.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 2, 2020)

BlueGin said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > And that's why you wear a fucking mask.
> ...



Yea? Well I’ll take the word of the medical professionals at the CDC over some uneducated Trump supporter with no medical experience.

Thanks though. That was a really useful contribution and it made my choice really difficult.


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



First of all you're a complete buffoon.  Now we "sold our soul."  While you vote for Biden because you don't like Trump.   Once again you're a hysterical woman running in circles grabbing your head and screaming like your hair is on fire, Captain Hyperbole.

And we have a Federal government.  The vast majority of the deaths were in your blue States.     If you were a woman, you'd be one who's barefoot and pregnant


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2020)

Theowl32 said:


> I would rather 10 people vote if those 10 people understood the issues and voted accordingly.


All someone needs to know is which candidate best represents your interests.

Doesn’t matter if you live under a highway overpass or are a CEO of a major corporation


----------



## gipper (Oct 2, 2020)

Theowl32 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Okay. Good.


----------



## bendog (Oct 2, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


And THAT is the only really "fair" reason to lampoon the two for being sick.  Melania and crew refused the mask mandate even at the debate.  And Trump has done more to make sure Americans aren't wearing masks than anyone on the planet.  And it's NOT FUNNY that in doing so they EXPOSE others who may even have health risks because they're both SELFISH PISSANTS.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

gipper said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Thank God they dont vote. Voting is a responsibility of the educated.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 2, 2020)

Correll said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...


A simple question is all that you're able to muster....isn't it shit brains?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

kaz said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Don't like Trump?? The understatement  of the year . What's to like about this scumbag of a man, a liar ,a bully ,a jackass ,  a putin supporter ? He regurgitates on America and you find no fault?? 
WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 2, 2020)

Mark Meadows now: Trump showing mild symptoms.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


 
 Then it wouldn't have to be done all the time.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Yea? Well I’ll take the word of the medical professionals at the CDC


Doctors have different opinions. You accept the doctor's Google pushes. There are other legitimate voices out there who disagree


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I guess you don't like UE the lowest its been in 50 years or jobs all across this country. You also don't like a great economy all of which we have before the Chinese gave us Covid. 

I know you love Biden. A Biden who wants to raise taxes and move CG from 21 to 28%. Companies depend on that money to expand and hire. Higher CG will put a stop to that. Biden sure isn't and economist. 

And of course you love his green shit that if implemented would bankrupt the country. 

I'll take Trump and you can have Biden and I sure hope the rest of the Country gets Trump cause if we get Biden I can see the economy and the country going down the drain.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> Don't like Trump?? The understatement of the year . What's to like about this scumbag of a man, a liar ,a bully ,a jackass , a putin supporter ? He regurgitates on America and you find no fault??
> WTF is wrong with you?


You are mentally Ill.  The MSM has successfully brainwashed you


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


How about you refute the FACTS I have presneted and lets not play the pussy games of personal destruction...  Refute the facts!


----------



## Correll (Oct 2, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




Nope. I'm able to muster a simple question, where your refusal to answer it, makes a strong and valid counter point.


Pretty clever if I say so myself.


Come on. Admit that you get the point. Or I will keep asking you the simple question, which you have not answered.


YOu do realize that being a crack whore is less toxic in our culture than being a ws? Which is the lie you were supporting with your support of Wallace's "simple question.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

Obejoekenobe said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Even those over 70, with comorbidities, have a survival rate above 99.5% today..
> ...


Dumb-ass...  Those are MODEL PROJECTIONS..


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2020)

DBA said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


It's around a 9% mortality rate for those who catch it, in Trump' s age group....  NOT less than 1% as you had mentioned earlier... his age makes him at much higher risk than most the country...something like a 70 times greater risk of dying than an 18 yr old.









						Coronavirus: COVID Deaths in U.S. by Age, Race
					

While coronavirus is obviously concerning and a very real threat to some people (namely, the elderly and immunocompromised), these data also show that the risk for the rest of the population is quite low.




					www.acsh.org
				




ALSO NOTE!!!

26% of all COVID DEATHS comes from the President' s age group


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



You say I'm right then ask what's wrong with me?   You off your meds this morning?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Poor Faun cant compete in the realm of facts and cant back up his own assertions... Too Funny!


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 2, 2020)

There go the rest of the debates. He'll be in quarantine until like a week before election.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> It's around a 9% mortality rate for those who catch it, in Trump' s age group....


NOt any more... In March that was the apporximate number GLOBALLY.  Today the US's mortality rate has declined by more than 98%.  With the new therapeutics our rate has dropped to that of the common flu. 0.01%


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

Well, I wish them the best outcome. Really I do, but you can hardly ignore the strong  possibility that Donald brought this on himself with the anti-mask and dismissive nonsense. The COVIDS are serious business and hardly just "the flu". Maybe he'll take a different tone now and everyone (most everyone) will kind of get on the same page and realize it. 

Now perhaps this thought belongs in Conspiracy Theories, but we all know that Donald will do just about ANYTHING to stay in power. He'll be indicted if he doesn't and has shown a willingness to cheat and lie in order to consolidate power. 

So, what if this is actually a _pity party play_ because he knew he'd have to throw another big monkey wrench in the works in order to win. If people feel sorry for him, it could change the dynamic. 

Or, do you think I should fashion myself a nice tinfoil hat?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 2, 2020)

Correll said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I'll defer to your expertise on crack whores...it's about the only sex you could ever hope to have INCEL.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 2, 2020)

Wasn't hydroxychloroquine supposed to have prevented this?

So much for that legend.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> It's around a 9% mortality rate for those who catch it, in Trump' s age group....  NOT less than 1% as you had mentioned earlier... his age makes him at much higher risk than most the country...something like a 70 times greater risk of dying than an 18 yr old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In addition to his age, he's obese and pre-diabetic.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Well, I wish them the best outcome. Really I do, but you can hardly ignore the strong possibility that Donald brought this on himself with the anti-mask and dismissive nonsense


Your media is laughing at you.





__





						TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Jackson (Oct 2, 2020)

aaronleland said:


> There was a thread a little while back where somebody predicted Biden would say he tested positive for Covid-19 to avoid the first debate. Now Trump says he tested positive 5 days before the 2nd debate.


Isn't the next debate is Vice Presidents, not the President.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

RightNorLeft said:


> One of Melanias aids also tested positive and that may be how they got it.
> 
> Trump never said the Covid virus was a hoax
> 
> Biden is safe he will never get the virus, unless they finally let other people in his basement



Yes he did - He said it was "a Democrat hoax" Shall we go to the tape?


----------



## buttercup (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You are either really dishonest or you have terrible reading comprehension.  First of all, I didn’t single out the flu like you keep doing. My exact statement was: “People die every year from the flu, tuberculosis, and numerous other illnesses.” -  *nowhere in that statement did I make a claim one way or the other on how contagious COVID-19 is, *YOU brought that into this, not me.  The bottom line is that when you strip away all the lies and propaganda, the death count is significantly less... far more people die of other illnesses which you guys don’t care one whit about, because you don’t actually care about lives, you care about politics and trying to score political points, which is as low as it gets.

Now, if you bring up up another strawman, then you will just confirm that you are a dishonest person, in addition to being a deeply indoctrinated bootlicking zombie.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Wasn't hydroxychloroquine supposed to have prevented this?
> 
> So much for that legend.


The  president was not on a low dose regime... So much for your BS...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> RightNorLeft said:
> 
> 
> > One of Melanias aids also tested positive and that may be how they got it.
> ...


LOL

LIAR!  He said the democrat response was a hoax...


----------



## gipper (Oct 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Yeah the educated vote for a Don or Joe. LMFAO.

You could learn a lot from George Carlin but it’s too late for you and so many other dumb Americans, who buy into the two party duopoly.

_The politicians are put there to give you the idea that you have freedom of choice. You don’t. You have no choice. You have owners. They own you. They own everything. They own all the important land. They own and control the corporations. They’ve long since bought and paid for the Senate, the Congress, the state houses, the city halls. They got the judges in their back pockets and they own all the big media companies, so they control just about all of the news and information you get to hear. They got you by the balls. They spend billions of dollars every year lobbying. Lobbying to get what they want. Well, we know what they want. They want more for themselves and less for everybody else, but I’ll tell you what they don’t want. They don’t want a population of citizens capable of critical thinking. They don’t want well-informed, well-educated people capable of critical thinking. They’re not interested in that. That doesn’t help them. That’s against their interests. They want obedient workers. Obedient workers, people who are just smart enough to run the machines and do the paperwork…. It’s a big club and you ain’t in it. You and I are not in the big club. …The table is tilted, folks. The game is rigged and nobody seems to notice…. Nobody seems to care. That’s what the owners count on…. It’s called the American Dream, ’cause you have to be asleep to believe it._


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Well, I wish them the best outcome. Really I do, but you can hardly ignore the strong  possibility that Donald brought this on himself with the anti-mask and dismissive nonsense. The COVIDS are serious business and hardly just "the flu". Maybe he'll take a different tone now and everyone (most everyone) will kind of get on the same page and realize it.
> 
> Now perhaps this thought belongs in Conspiracy Theories, but we all know that Donald will do just about ANYTHING to stay in power. He'll be indicted if he doesn't and has shown a willingness to cheat and lie in order to consolidate power.
> 
> ...


I've learned that you don't put ANYTHING past the POS    He'll go as low as he can  to stay in power


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

As I read through this thread after sleeping for a few hours I am looking at the left trying to force their shutdown and control agenda thwarting the will of the people.  I am in disgust of this blatant power grab..  99.8% of the US populace will now get and heal from this virus just as they do from the flu each year.  There is no reason to fearmonger and become hyperbolic. 

I do not see Trump moving anywhere.  The White House has been compromised with this virus and there is no reason to do it to other regions or locations without a clinical need to do so.  As for the rule of not campaigning from the White House, these are exigent circumstances and can be justified for the temporary removal of this rule. Its commonsense..

What people fail to understand is people have the right to choose.  This virus does not suspend the US constitution and people have the right to pursue happiness. Trump has taken personal responsibility for his own decisions just as every American has the right and duty to do also.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2020)

The president and the first lady ARE experiencing symptoms....What does that mean?  A fever?  A dry cough? 

Remember, he and Melania will have the best medical care, that anyone on Earth could have if they do get really sick...And all the promising drugs to fight covid at their fingertips!


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Wasn't hydroxychloroquine supposed to have prevented this?
> 
> So much for that legend.


Do you ever have an honest moment. 

It doesnt eliminate the possibility of ever getting the disease, but MANY think it greatly reduces the symptoms.

I know your praying to Satan for his death, but that is HIGHLY UNLIKELY. 9 out of ten his age recover


----------



## bendog (Oct 2, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Mark Meadows now: Trump showing mild symptoms.


Hurray the Lysol, there's no time to waste


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

candycorn said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Drinking early ... or Late?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> There go the rest of the debates. He'll be in quarantine until like a week before election.


I have not been told what treatment regiment the Presidents Doctor has started them on, but you can bet money that it has already begun.

That said, most of the new therapeutics clear this virus in about 7-10 days.  Quarantine is ended when there are two negative tests 24 hours apart.  You can bet that Trump will be back on the trail 30 seconds after test number two is done and proofed negative...

The best part is, HE WONT REQUIRE A MASK as he will now have ACQUIRED IMMUNITY.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> I wish the President and his family well
> 
> This is a potentially fatal disease for a man his age.  He needs to take care of himself



Age along with obesity. Donald is hardly a picture of physical fitness.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> As I read through this thread after sleeping for a few hours I am looking at the left trying to force their shutdown and control agenda thwarting the will of the people.  I am in disgust of this blatant power grab..  99.8% of the US populace will now get and heal from this virus just as they do from the flu each year.  There is no reason to fearmonger and become hyperbolic.
> 
> I do not see Trump moving anywhere.  The White House has been compromised with this virus and there is no reason to do it to other regions or locations without a clinical need to do so.  As for the rule of not campaigning from the White House, these are exigent circumstances and can be justified for the temporary removal of this rule. Its commonsense..
> 
> What people fail to understand is people have the right to choose.  This virus does not suspend the US constitution and people have the right to pursue happiness. Trump has taken personal responsibility for his own decisions just as every American has the right and duty to do also.


Trump  takes personal responsibility  for his own decisions???  He didn't hold back info about how deadly the virus was so he wouldn't panic the people ?  and then back off taking responsibility  for all the extra deaths that caused? Trump ALWAYS blames others  Don't you get that yet?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

bendog said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Mark Meadows now: Trump showing mild symptoms.
> ...


You go first while I watch....


----------



## Correll (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> The president and the first lady ARE experiencing symptoms....What does that mean?  A fever?  A dry cough?
> 
> Remember, he and Melania will have the best medical care, that anyone on Earth could have if they do get really sick...And all the promising drugs to fight covid at their fingertips!




You know that even as an old and fat man, the chances this disease kills him is like ONE PERCENT, if not less.


----------



## buttercup (Oct 2, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> There seem to be quite a few people in America who don't even believe that the Trumps tested positive.
> 
> How about that.


For the sake of argument, are you suggesting that people should believe everything they’re told by the controlled msm? I take everything from the government and their mouthpiece, the msm, with a grain of salt.  Most  average people aren’t even aware that propaganda is legal in the US now, they just blindly believe whatever they are told.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I wish the President and his family well
> ...


And yet he works circles around 95% of us


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > As I read through this thread after sleeping for a few hours I am looking at the left trying to force their shutdown and control agenda thwarting the will of the people.  I am in disgust of this blatant power grab..  99.8% of the US populace will now get and heal from this virus just as they do from the flu each year.  There is no reason to fearmonger and become hyperbolic.
> ...


Leaders have to maintain calm and not create panic... 

This is a concept that you clearly do not understand.  You can not think and act rationally if your populace is in a panic. People die if you allow the herd to panic and become a raging stampede.

You wouldn't know leadership if it hit you up the side of your head...


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> I'm sure he did downplay it but he didn't call it a hoax. All Governments do the same when facing something like a pandemic.



Ehh no, that is not what "all governments" were doing. Our allies showed actual LEADERSHIP and didn't lie to their people. That is why we've done worse than just about everyone and continue to see this monster spike.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


And you think the schmuck in our WH is a leader???   WOW


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 2, 2020)

To all of the "neither candidate is good and you are all being duped by the deep state" crowd, 

The problem with your POV is that facts exist. Look to the facts and the path reveals itself.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't hydroxychloroquine supposed to have prevented this?
> ...


Why would the President take hydroxychloroquine for a 10 day regiment when he did not have covid, if it was to just reduce the covid symptoms when you catch it?


----------



## skews13 (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



FEB 25
“You may ask about the coronavirus, which is very well under control in our country. We have very few people with it, and the people that have it are … getting better. They’re all getting better. … As far as what we’re doing with the new virus, I think that we’re doing a great job.”


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

DBA said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



I'm counting five and three of them DOWNPLAYED the pandemic. Specifically Donald, Boris Johnson and Boisonaro in Brazil.









						LIST: World leaders who tested positive for COVID-19
					

(3rd UPDATE) World leaders who downplayed the threat of the virus are among those who contracted COVID-19




					www.rappler.com


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

skews13 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



The blue States run by Democrats where most of the deaths occurred should have done a better job too, huh?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I’ll say it again. Biden’s was smart enough to avoid the Virus and Trump was dumb enough to catch despite being protected by dozens of people 24/7. He almost had to try to get it. That’s a special kind of stupid
> ...


If Biden tests positive then he caught it from the debate and the dumb ass Presidents posse. They should all be ashamed for how cavalier and dishonest they’ve been about this whole thing. I wish a speedy recovery for all but I also hope they learn a fucking lesson and start taking this thing seriously. Stop endangering others


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Indeed, God DOES have a way of humbling the arrogant. Starting with Donald J Trump.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

Another leftist nut speaks
(Twitter is the left's sewer)


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Never leave your house


----------



## EL Rich (Oct 2, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> To all of the "neither candidate is good and you are all being duped by the deep state" crowd,
> 
> The problem with your POV is that facts exist. Look to the facts and the path reveals itself.


Yeah, really doesn’t matter who you are supporting, the idea that you know the facts and anyone who disagrees with you is lost, is some of the most ignorant nonsense our society is dealing with right now. While I wouldn’t vote for President Trump to be my village dog catcher, I know plenty of caring, thoughtful people who see him as needed to stem the tide of over reaching government. When I talk to these folks and try to change their minds, I don’t start by calling “fucking idiots”, I reserve that distinction for folks who display their idiocy in what they have to say.


----------



## j-mac (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



You sure about that?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 2, 2020)

EL Rich said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > To all of the "neither candidate is good and you are all being duped by the deep state" crowd,
> ...



It is difficult for me to believe that anyone who is aware of the facts would even consider throwing support behind Trump unless 
they were convinced that the resulting chaos somehow benefits them personally....even though they know it is bad for the nation.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I wish them the best outcome. Really I do, but you can hardly ignore the strong  possibility that Donald brought this on himself with the anti-mask and dismissive nonsense. The COVIDS are serious business and hardly just "the flu". Maybe he'll take a different tone now and everyone (most everyone) will kind of get on the same page and realize it.
> ...



You have learned well my son. Anyone paying attention should know by now that it would be foolish to eliminate ANY possibility with this POTUS.


----------



## j-mac (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Nah, don't flatter yourself...I just happened accross your stupid post and thought to myself, you could have saved the bandwidth and just got your coffee, and posted something later.


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



So which of eddiew's socks are you?  Left or right?


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

Mike Lee got the COVIDS. 









						Utah Sen. Mike Lee tests positive for coronavirus
					

Utah Sen. Mike Lee, a Republican, said Friday that he has tested positive for COVID-19. Lee said in a statement on Twitter that he'd tested positive on...




					www.marketwatch.com


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...


Why?


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

Trump symptoms mild thus far









						Covid-19 Live Updates: Trump’s Virus Symptoms Appear Mild So Far
					

President Trump is experiencing coldlike symptoms after testing positive for the coronavirus, according to two people familiar with his condition. Vice President Mike Pence and other officials have tested negative.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Yea? Well I’ll take the word of the medical professionals at the CDC
> ...



I'll take the head of the CDC over what you think.

Thanks though.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Still waiting on those medical degrees of yours.  Seems like you don't have any.

I think I'll listen to the people who do have the medical degrees over some random person on an anonymous message board.  Thanks though.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Looks to me like DA is getting his COVID info from Dr Scott Atlas (a radiologist) Dr Oz (a hack) and the My Pillow Guy (a snake oil salesman).


----------



## Dagosa (Oct 2, 2020)

j-mac said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, the President of the United States and the First Lady have tested positive for COVID-19.
> ...


Resign ! Any public official who has treated this pandemic the way Trump has , needs to resign.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> To all of the "neither candidate is good and you are all being duped by the deep state" crowd,
> 
> The problem with your POV is that facts exist. Look to the facts and the path reveals itself.


My "neither" Vote is a punishment to the Democrats. Not those in Office, the ones at home who were so block-headed as to choose the Candidate with the least favorable optics two times straight thus allowing the most dangerous President we might have ever had. They deserve what they get. Instead of an active, coherent & future-looking Candidate that can actually articulate all of the vile shit he's done and elucidating a decent path for the future, they chose a belt-way candidate who has them all hoping that he can speak coherently at a debate.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

EL Rich said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > To all of the "neither candidate is good and you are all being duped by the deep state" crowd,
> ...


Are you suggesting there's not a right thing to do, and that people aren't personally responsible if they cannot understand what a fact is?


----------



## j-mac (Oct 2, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



HA! your posting is a joke man....


----------



## EL Rich (Oct 2, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> EL Rich said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Some folks do not see him as that damaging. They hate his tweets, they think he is a barbarian AND this is all better than letting AOC (and all she represents to them) rush the gates of government. That is an opinion and like all opinions may or may not be completely supported by facts. But to say that the facts can only support one possible conclusion here is exactly the type of sediment folks on the right see as proof of left wing fascism. The hard part about democracy is that well meaning, intelligent and thoughtful people can disagree. To see one side as inherently good and one as inherently evil is the reason why so much of what goes on in places like this is utter nonsense. If you believe you are correct make an argument around ideas, hold your insults for those who show themselves to be either irrational or actually unintelligent. Not hard to find, but don’t dismiss their argument before they make it.
Sorry for the soap box, but what is killing democracy is not our politicians but The Peoples unwillingness to actually participate in meaningful ways.


----------



## EL Rich (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> EL Rich said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


No I am not, I am suggesting that you alone are not the arbiter of what is or is not factual and what conclusions can be drawn.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

kaz said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


DOW NOW POSITIVE  ON STIMULUS    FK Trump


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


So which of eddiew's socks are you? Left or right?


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

EL Rich said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > EL Rich said:
> ...


That's trivial - nobody is the arbiter of what a fact is besides reality. Just because someone recognizes what the facts are, doesnt mean theyre the ones deciding its a fact...glad I could clear up that distinction, though...because it seems to me that in the interest of some magical fairness you're suggesting that everyone is entitled to their own facts.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


My Pillow has a proven cure. WhatS going on here?!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Poor Left tard....  Cant or wont debate the facts I posted?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 2, 2020)

EL Rich said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > EL Rich said:
> ...



What. factually speaking, does AOC represent? Not looking for an opinion here.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Haha this literally just popped up on Fox


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> EL Rich said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Same as Graham  McConnell  Barr    All garbage


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > To all of the "neither candidate is good and you are all being duped by the deep state" crowd,
> ...



Were I you, I'd choose the beltway candidate who stutters, misspeaks on occasion and is too damn old over the most dangerous president we've ever had.


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Convenient timing after that side show they called a debate the other night. Guess they really really really didn't want to debate again. Ha. I'm sure Biden is just as pleased.
> ...


It would be funny to watch Trump chase Biden around on the stage trying to get a hug......


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > EL Rich said:
> ...


Graham McConnell and Barr are the only thing keeping Obamas butt out of prison.....you should be thanking them...


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Is Dr Oz gonna promote a new miracle cure?


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


No, these parties need to learn from their mistakes and if the danger comes to fruition...well, I'd argue some of it already has...I'll be more than happy to tell them I told you so.


----------



## EL Rich (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> EL Rich said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


No, what I am saying, is that raw data is factual, but what we all do is use our reason to extrapolate truth out of those facts. I am not defending those who willfully stick their heads in the sand and deny reality. I am simply suggesting that reasonable people can have reasonable disagreements about what the facts “mean”. This is not me saying, Alternative Facts are anything but lies, but I am suggesting like an statistician will tell you, numbers can be manipulated to derive meaning almost any meaning, yet they are factual.


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 2, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Which is 5 grades too high for a large majority of Democrats.


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 2, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Evidently, Barron has tested negative for COVID
> 
> Good to hear


Won't matter.  Barron will be pretty much safe from Covid for the next 50+ years.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Poor Left tard....  Cant or wont debate the facts I posted?



Hmmm....should I listen to the director of the CDC or the anonymous Trump supporter with no medical degrees and can't make his argument without calling me a "tard"?  Such an eloquent response from someone who clearly knows what they're talking about.

Decisions...

Maybe try throwing in a few "commie" insults and a "cuck" or two.  Oh, and don't forget to sprinkle in some "TDS".  I think that will really drive your point home.

Such difficult decisions...


----------



## beautress (Oct 2, 2020)

Yesterday morning, I went my workout gym, and I was the only person there wearing a protective mask and using disinfectant before and after each piece of equipment I used. I scrub down each area where hands are likely to land. You have to think like a virus that reproduces at will and as the opportunity to replicate when someone lets their guard and forgets to deter any stray bug that comes along. Even so. even people as careful as me can and do get the virus.

So, I pray for everyone and also all animals.


ThoughtCrimes said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...


Sir or Madam, President Trump has just begun to fight, and the American people are on the man who would have people earning record good salaries, inflation is dropping like lead and fast while American manufacturing is swinging on the American star along with the American dream coming back for all.

President Trump will have a few days of isolation and recuperation, will be heard on Fox News, the Blaze, and other approved authentic journalistic sources who report accurately the truth so the American will be able to make their voting based on fair play and not throat crammers like the madcow and the accosta screamer.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

EL Rich said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > EL Rich said:
> ...


What you are saying is *completely* trivial. If you think the only way to conclude that Trump is and has been bad for the Country is by arbitrary opinion, and the facts cannot support that - then it's not by some colloquial interpretation of the facts to say that you are wrong, and perhaps stupid. Universal you, in the hypothetical...not you you. You knew that. 

Which you?

The letter. The letter u. 

Or two of them, or the letter that says two of them. Double you. Or W.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 2, 2020)

IM2 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...





Bass v 2.0 said:


> RightNorLeft said:
> 
> 
> > One of Melanias aids also tested positive and that may be how they got it.
> ...




Reaped what he sowed.........you mean natural immunity in a couple of weeks?  Confirmation that the virus isn't as deadly as the dems claim as they demand money?  Street creds on the campaign trail as he will be able to tell first hand how he survived and that the medicines that he has been stockpiling are indeed effective in fighting the disease despite the dems lies and destruction of the economy and jobs?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2020)

kaz said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Surely you do know that the administration IMPORTED the virus in to those strong democratic metro area international airports, when they called for all Americans in Europe and in China, to come home, and stopped incoming flights thereafter....jam packing their unmasked passengers in to crowded airports, without testing for covid before they were disbursed in to US communities and metro regions....


----------



## Peace (Oct 2, 2020)

The virus was never a hoax and being someone who has survived the virus I can tell you it is not fun.

Having fatigue, spewing phlegm and having shortness of breath more than usual is not fun nor anyone should make fun or mock those that got it...

I do understand President Trump is opened to the criticism because of past statements he had made but Melania and His family shouldn’t have to endure the abuse...

in the end this will make many on the left happy but as for me all I can write is I hope they get better and learn from this...


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

beautress said:


> Yesterday morning, I went my workout gym, and I was the only person there wearing a protective mask and using disinfectant before and after each piece of equipment I used. I scrub down each area where hands are likely to land. You have to think like a virus that reproduces at will and as the opportunity to replicate when someone lets their guard and forgets to deter any stray bug that comes along. Even so. even people as careful as me can and do get the virus.
> 
> So, I pray for everyone and also all animals.
> 
> ...



Yup. I do the same. I use Purell by the gallon and wipe anything I touch at the grocery store and anywhere else I have to go. Doesn't take rocket science, just common sense.


----------



## beautress (Oct 2, 2020)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...


Billy Bob is very truthful, not to mention bright, and needs no personality advice ou judgment from a TDS backward clod like you.


----------



## NoNukes (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> I wonder who infected Hope Hicks?


Probably not the first time Trump caught something from a woman.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



"I told you so" won't do much good if half of us are dead due to 4 more years of Mango Menace incompetence or we become a totalitarian plutocracy (a near certainty). 

Hold yer nose and vote!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Left tard....  Cant or wont debate the facts I posted?
> ...


How about you apply commonsense to your thought process...

Explain to me how a virus that is 0.1 microns in size is stopped by a filter that only filters down to 1.5 microns...  I'll wait...

And how is that screen door on your submarine working out?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

DOW in + area     Who TF cares about moron in quarantine


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> The virus was never a hoax and being someone who has survived the virus I can tell you it is not fun.
> 
> Having fatigue, spewing phlegm and having shortness of breath more than usual is not fun nor anyone should make fun or mock those that got it...
> 
> ...


You act like they did not have a concious choice in the matter?  They do and they made it..


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Do you believe the experts  or like Trump you're smarter than them?


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


I think its not a choice between half of us dying, and Voting for Biden. lol...pardon me but my thinking on the dangers of Trump don't go that deeply and that's why I won't put my name(integrity) on Joseph Biden and reward the other party for its bad behavior. My Vote will reward neither...if only there were a tiered system of voting, that would be too rational huh?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > There go the rest of the debates. He'll be in quarantine until like a week before election.
> ...


Yes, but that does require those two negative tests, and some people do not shed the virus completely, for months...... even after doing better.... They do not know yet, if these people  can still pass it to others...  So he could still have to wear a mask, to protect others, for a little while.


----------



## Peace (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> > The virus was never a hoax and being someone who has survived the virus I can tell you it is not fun.
> ...


What?

you can catch this virus easily, so let stop the stupidity!


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2020)

Darkwind said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



 In many cases it might be but it doesn't excuse Trump.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder who infected Hope Hicks?
> ...



_Howard Stern: "I even went as far to say that you're braver than any Vietnam vet because you're out there screwing a lot of women." 

"Getting the Congressional Medal of Honor, in actuality," said Trump. 

Later in the interview Trump and Stern again compared avoiding STDs to Vietnam. 

"I'm having a good time, but Howard, you know the one negative: It's very, very dangerous out there," said Trump. 

"Yes it is, it's your Vietnam," added Stern. 

"It's Vietnam," added Trump. "It is very dangerous. So I'm very, very careful."_


----------



## miketx (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Convenient timing after that side show they called a debate the other night. Guess they really really really didn't want to debate again. Ha. I'm sure Biden is just as pleased.
> ...


God will see to it that biden gets it.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Trump is ,was, and will always be a swine   Any women voting for him must be without a brain


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2020)

I  wonder if Baron caught it from mom or dad?   I saw video of him interacting with his parents...this week.

And MY LORD!!!  Has anyone seen how tall he has gotten the past 4 years!  That kid towers over by half a foot, his father...I'd guess 6'9" or so, and he's just 15!  Gosh, he is so cute, too!  Handsome boy!


----------



## EL Rich (Oct 2, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> EL Rich said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Democratic Socialist policies like the Green New Deal.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

miketx said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


So his VP will take over


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

miketx said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


All Biden needs to do is touch the surface where the virus is and then touch his face by putting on or taking off his mask and he has got it...  Shit happens... and there isn't anything anyone can do about it unless you live in a sterile bubble..


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Before we get into the physics of it all can I ask a simpler question.... How do you think doctors and nurses that are treating COVID positive patients every day are not all sick by now? We know this is a highly contagious virus... how do you explain that?


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Well since he's had some great looking wives I think you are full of shit.


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...



Surely you know it was Trump who started travel restrictions and the Democrats started calling him a racist for it.

No, Democrats in blue States kept screwing up and killed all those people.

Personally I'd like to treat this as just the national problem that it is.  But Democrats decided you want it to be a partisan finger pointing exercise. That while your own hands are drenched in blood.  Odd choice.  But since you want to point fingers, they are rightly pointed at you


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> How about you apply commonsense to your thought process...



Will do.  Let me take you through my thought process.

The head of the CDC says something.  Some random uneducated person on an anonymous message board with zero qualifications says something else.

One of these is more credible than the other.

Still trying to figure out which one though.  Very difficult.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Yup. These lefty meatheads think you can control a virus. 

You can't. No matter who runs the show, no matter what they have to say, no matter what they do a pandemic kills. It can't be controlled.

It will get into any country no matter the safeguards that country institutes. Its a killer and can't be controlled.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Its simple... Proper mask dawning and removal.. Proper eye shields.. Positive pressure face masks, and having the appropriate mask filtration. Proper barriers to bodily fluids, etc...

They also wear gloves and change them frequently all while washing their hands before and after removing or dawning a mask. 

Its process and the negative pressure environments that hospitals use to protect staff.


----------



## beautress (Oct 2, 2020)

Obejoekenobe said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > Obejoekenobe said:
> ...


I care. While President was dealing with a  novelle virus, the House Democrats were meeting behind closed doors in the Rotunda basement and they excluded committee Republicans completely which is antithesis to joint government, and just as divisive as it comes to mutual governance, since it relied on false evidence compromised by hatred of the least desired mutuality since the war between the states, not to mention comunistic groupthink free people do not tolerate.  And that is exactly contradictory to letting freedom and brotherhood guide our way of life.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > How about you apply commonsense to your thought process...
> ...


So you have no cognitive ability to tell if your being feed bull shit... Got it!


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Ok so the gear works. Why are you then making a case against the effectiveness of masks?


----------



## miketx (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Masks do nothing.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Not much other than mail order brides. Any jerk who inherited half billion from Daddy can score hot babes.


----------



## EL Rich (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> EL Rich said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Great, insults. 
All I am saying is that a reasonable person can completely disagree with you while looking at the same data. Maybe they believe that immigration and people of color are destroying our culture. I disagree with them, but the second you say they have no right to express that opinion at all, you are betraying democratic norms. There is a reason the ACLU fought for the rights of Nazis to hold a march. Freedom belongs to everyone or no one. By the way, all I have advocated for is not dismissing people before you hear why they think what they think. I fear that you do not see how your unwillingness to accept the ability of others to disagree With you, without being wrong, exists whether you wish to accept it or not. And you are exposing the most legitimate criticism of the modern left, you are intolerant of any type of digression from the doctrines of critical theory.
If your curious where that leads check out China under Mao and that is not hyperbol.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> I  wonder if Baron caught it from mom or dad?   I saw video of him interacting with his parents...this week.
> 
> And MY LORD!!!  Has anyone seen how tall he has gotten the past 4 years!  That kid towers over by half a foot, his father...I'd guess 6'9" or so, and he's just 15!  Gosh, he is so cute, too!  Handsome boy!



I agree. I saw a pic of him the other day and man is he tall. Trump is about 6'2" or 6'3" and Baron towers over him. I agree he's one good looking kid. Man if I were about 50 years younger. LOL


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2020)

miketx said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Why aren’t all the doctors sick then. Please explain


----------



## Ben Thomson (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> President Donald Trump and first lady Melania Trump tested positive for the coronavirus, he announced on Twitter early Friday.
> 
> "Tonight, @FLOTUS and I tested positive for COVID-19. We will begin our quarantine and recovery process immediately. We will get through this TOGETHER!" he tweeted.
> 
> ...


When Trump's 'personal assistant'..wink..wink.. tested positive you knew there was a good chance Trump would not dodge it anymore. Then he goes and passes it on to Melania. Melania should slap the hell out of Hicks for that.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



I doubt any of them were mail order and you are right. Money draws but none of his ex's have a bad thing to say about him.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

EL Rich said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > EL Rich said:
> ...


Everyone doesn't get their own set of facts, and it doesn't matter how emotional or unfair that makes you feel, or anyone else either. 

Also, it's really fucking weird you're accusing me of wanting anyone to have no right to express their opinion. What the fuck? Nobody said that. <-- see, that's a fact, and you don't get to interpret it any other way except to say, 'oh, haha, yeah I guess you're not saying that anyone *isn't* entitled to their opinions...I'm just saying that you GT are NOT entitled to YOURS, that they're stupid.'


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Cheated on them all  and needed to pay prostitutes    What a guy  What a great repub president   Pure scum


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 2, 2020)

EL Rich said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > EL Rich said:
> ...



That was a waste of time. Ciao.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


He was a prick with all of them   They talk it'll cost them


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



LoL!! He had to buy them off. 









						'He Raped Me': When Donald Trump Was Accused of Sexual Assault
					

During the couple's divorce proceedings in the early 90s, Ivana Trump accused the current GOP frontrunner of assaulting and raping her in a rage over a painful scalp reduction surgery. (Donald denies both the assault and the surgery.)




					www.vice.com


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Being a butthole is expensive! 

_*The New York Times reported in 1991 that Ivana's divorce settlement included $14 million, a 45-room Connecticut mansion, an apartment in the Trump Plaza, and the use of Mar-a-Lago for one month a year. The divorce was finalized in 1992.*_


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Got a link for him cheating and paying prostitutes?? I didn't think so. You're so full of shit you should be a sewer worker.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Because medical grade protective gear is 150 times tighter filtration than your average N-95 mask. Its 1,500 times greater than a standard medical mask, Its 150,000 time greater than a cloth mask... not to mention these are not sealed so unprotected and unfiltered air goes around them.  If your counting on these to stop this virus your up in the damn night.

Then to top it all off, no one has been trained in the proper procedures of using a mask... Use it once and then dispose of it, never touch your face, never touch the outside of the mask, never take it off and lay it down and then put it back on... I could go on and on but its like watching a train wreck in slow motion..

Without a proper seal, without proper levels of filtration, and without proper training, this places your hands to your facial region near mucosal membrans where the virus enters the body. If you have handeled you mask from the front and you rub your nose or eyes, guess what, your infected...  This is a feel good placebo in my opinion and that of many in the biological warfare realm... This is WORSE than not wearing a mask at all...


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



I doubt that. Trump didn't marry weeping willow wives. He married strong women and if they had something negative to say about him they would say it.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Being a butthole is expensive!


Hope you can afford it.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Being a billionaire he can afford to be a butthole. Can you??


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



He laid pipe to a porn queen while Mel was home alone with a newborn and had to pay 135 grand in hush money just before the election to keep her quiet. Please catch up.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



1. It's obvious that he ain't no billionaire 2. I have no aspirations to be either a billionaire OR a butthole.


----------



## EL Rich (Oct 2, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> EL Rich said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


What?! You know people like you really piss me off, because you allow the right wing nut jobs to discredit anyone left as center as closed minded, because you are. I see you the same way I see the Proud Boys, all worked up but not enough sense to know what to do about it.
Good luck with all of that, you closed minded bigot!
Democratic Socialist, by the way, is how she self-describes! So how anything I’ve said is problematic to you, I have no idea.


----------



## Dagosa (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > To all of the "neither candidate is good and you are all being duped by the deep state" crowd,
> ...


Debates don’t matter.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



No he didn't. You should read the story before you open your mouth and sound like the imbecile you are. 

Oh it was hush money all right. Money he paid to shut her up during the election. 

He never had an affair with Stormy. Just a good business deal to shut her up and she signed NDE which she broke. She tried to sue Trump and her case got thrown out.


----------



## EL Rich (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> EL Rich said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Wow, you didn’t read what I wrote or I failed to make it clear enough. I get you.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Well he's worth 2.5 billion. So he's a billionaire. You aren't and never will be.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Ok, then allow me an analogy. COVID is the sun and we are trying to avoid getting burned. Docs are wearing shirts, common masks are like wearing sunblock, which will work to a degree but not as well as a shirt. The sunblock can be effective if used correctly but if you don’t combine the sunblock with taking time in the shade then you are likely going to get burned. If you don’t wear any sunblock then you are very likely to get burned. Does that work?


----------



## Dagosa (Oct 2, 2020)

j-mac said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


Trump is a joke.


----------



## Dagosa (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Trump is no more a billionaire then a guy who owns a $250k house but owes $200 k on it, is worth the full price of the house.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Your analogy fails...

Here is why.  If your wearing a shirt that has mesh screen the size of 2'x 2' it will not block your sun... This is what your trying to stop something the size of pencil dot with. Your going to get a real bad burn.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

EL Rich said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > EL Rich said:
> ...


I read it just fine - you implied that someone is trying to take someone's rights.. (you: *I disagree with them, but the second you say they have no right to express that opinion at all, you are betraying democratic norms.*)... away, by calling them stupid....and then went on a diatribe about why taking their rights away is bad. 

Since I did none of that and didnt even imply anyone should have their rights taken away, it was just dumb of you to say all of that. You are saying trivial shit over and over again because of your antipathy for calling a spade a spade, a dumb opinion, a lack of a grasp of the facts...stupid. Reality can suck sometimes, and some people are pretty fucking stupid. Hence: Trump.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



If you want to believe that then be my guest. He is a billionaire. Do some research dumbass. I did that's how I know.

When he was elected he was worth 3 billion. Now he's worth 2.5.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Yep, the NYT's blockbuster tax revelations indicate that Donald owes 400 million that will come due in next couple of years. Russia and Saudi Arabia are most likely lenders as no bank in the US would give him a loan. 

I think Mark Cuban probably had it about right when he guessed Don the Con to be worth about 350 million after debt.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > Were they wearing defective masks by any chance?
> ...



And how do YOU know he's not?
Because Captain Clorox sez so?
LOL
He wouldn't LIE about something like this, oh no, he NEVER lies.


----------



## EL Rich (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> EL Rich said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


When you say, I know the facts so I am the authority for truth, you are attempting to curtail someone else’s speech. Why is this idea so hard for you to understand? Democratic norms dictate that reasonable people can have reasonable discussions. When you present the idea that the only explanation for someone to support Trump is that they are stupid, you not only dismiss the foundation of open discussion but you also make it hard for them to care about anything else you have to say. What I mean by that is, if you want others to respect what you have to say, start by respecting their right to have an opinion you think is wrong.
How in the world you continue to take issue with that is difficult for me to understand.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



I think it's Deutsche Bank, they've been busted many times for allowing their customers to launder money.


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

EL Rich said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > EL Rich said:
> ...



We're not against immigration, we're against ILLEGAL immigration.  And we aren't against "people of color" coming here, we only want whites to come here LEGALLY too.  Fuck the shit out of you.

To say you're open to hearing things you disagree with then you denigrate and demagogue people who disagree with you and intentionally misrepresent our views as racist and xenophobic really is no better than anything any other anti-free speech leftist does


----------



## EL Rich (Oct 2, 2020)

kaz said:


> EL Rich said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


It was over-simplification for the sake of expediency, your criticism is fair. Mea Culpa.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...


WOW...

IF you think the Presidents physician is not informing those in succession and the Cabinet you would be mistaken...  His duties are clearly defined in the law.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

EL Rich said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > EL Rich said:
> ...


_*When you say, I know the facts so I am the authority for truth, you are attempting to curtail someone else’s speech. Why is this idea so hard for you to understand? *_

Because it's a false premise, and I didn't say it. You just have a hard time grasping that, that's not on me. 

*start by respecting their right*

Respecting their right? I respect their right by my support of the 1st amendment. Respecting their right is not the same as respecting their content. Fucking DUH. That outlines your confusion, perfectly. Hopefully you get it now.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Lol it doesnt effect everyone the same. Im glad i could clear this up for you lol


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Dagosa said:
> ...



Yes, Deutsche is in big trouble most likely. But there are ties to Russia and Saudi billionaires. The loans may have been from laundered money for sure. Deutsche was real good at that, probably covering their tracks at present. 

But there are only two possibilities. Either Donald owes Putin a butt-ton of money, or Putin has dirt on Donald. I'm guessing both. We'll find out before long!


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 2, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Perhaps you need to tell Trump that. He says it doesn’t affect anyone lol


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Must you remain ignorant for the rest of your life? I mean SERIOUSLY.


----------



## EL Rich (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> EL Rich said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Ok, you are still talking past me and not to me. No worries. 
But understand you are attacking me because I don’t think it is fair or productive for you to dismiss support for Trump as “some people are pretty fucking stupid“. You are going down the same road that allowed Trump to beat Hillary in 2016. Not sure how you feel about that, but I’d guess if you could you’d go back in time and stop Hillary from calling almost 45% of the people who vote, deplorable, you would.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Of course it can be controlled and reduced in spread.

It can't be eliminated entirely, until at 80 or 90% herd immunity, via vaccination.  The small pox virus was killed, eliminated, is one example


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



I agree but it takes years to develop a vaccine. 

You know that. They have to develop it and the FDA has to test it. You and I know how long that takes. It won't happen overnight. It will take years.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



His tax returns obtained legally by the NYT's say otherwise. I have even money that after paying off the 400 million he'll owe shortly, the 71 million he probably owes the IRS along with fines, and the rest of his mountain of debt, he's worth less than a billion. Probably Mitt Romney rich - in the half billion range.

The difference is - Mitt may be out of touch, but he's not a butthole and he won't be going to prison soon.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



because smallpox only infects humans and has no other reservoir or infection source. It also didn't mutate into differing forms like some other viruses do.


----------



## San Souci (Oct 2, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Looks like Hope Hicks is Typhoid Mary
> 
> She intermingled with members of the Trump Administration while she “wasn’t feeling well”
> 
> There may be more infections


I hope Kamala Harris catches a bad case.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

EL Rich said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > EL Rich said:
> ...


I don't apologize for my take, if that's what you're trying to get me to say. I offer no excuse for someone's support of a guy who brags about being in the locker rooms of teenaged girls, has been a known perv. since the 90s, has had back and forth fights with Magazines over the years for not acknowledging he is as rich as he says he is...can be found on video after video after video after video lying...and not only out of context, but literally pairs of videos where he says one thing on one, and something contradictory on another...

No excuse, and no excuse for supporting the most divisive President we've ever had. 

Sorry not sorry - support of him is fucking stupid, sorry that hurts your or anyone's feelings but the facts are in: he's a liar, he's a womanizer, he says nefarious things about underaged girls, those are clearly disqualifying all by themselves without getting into the 6, 000 other things wrong with the fuckin' guy. 

I've no problem supporting that, and you can't say @oh but biden@ because I'm not a Biden supporter and offer no excuses there, either. So...

And you can quit accusing me of trying to take anyone's rights away. That's just stupid, you're not hearing that from me. Just tough love. Trump support is stupid.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Oh so you think the State auditors wouldn't have caught that a long time ago. 

I think you are full of shit.


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

Ben Thomson said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > President Donald Trump and first lady Melania Trump tested positive for the coronavirus, he announced on Twitter early Friday.
> ...



You need a mental health checkup.   I'd recommend you get the full test


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2020)

miketx said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Where is your proof?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Of course it can be controlled and reduced in spread.


Only in your dreams...  This is a VIRUS, a micro organism that lives in the air and in water vapor.. Tell me how you think your going to stop it and control it... I'll wait..


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Hardly anyone gets audited anymore. You should know why, but then again you should also know that Donald indeed screwed Stormy. 









						How the IRS Was Gutted
					

An eight-year campaign to slash the agency’s budget has left it understaffed, hamstrung and operating with archaic equipment. The result: billions less to fund the government. That’s good news for corporations and the wealthy.




					www.propublica.org


----------



## miketx (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


You fowl vermin don't accept proof.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


ok

But we still can control virus spread, through our actions...  we have always been able to ....

With AIDS, wear a rubber...

With the Spanish flu, wear masks, cancelled schools, churches and gatherings of people together...

With measles, quarantine kids at home...


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it can be controlled and reduced in spread.
> ...


We have a 4-something percent positivity rate, as of today. NY stopped its curve by common-sense measures, that empirically happened. Seems like it's being controlled, shy of stopped, and we haven't even gotten to the vaccine yet and treatments are pouring out the ass on a monthly basis too.


----------



## EL Rich (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> EL Rich said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Hey Buddy,
I think Trump is awful. Do you think I am defending him or the logic of those that do? I am just suggesting that if getting people to see your side is your goal, telling them they are stupid is counter-productive. When you dismiss someone as stupid or crazy it diminishes them so you do not have to take their ideas seriously. Go read ”The Yellow Wallpaper“ if you are not getting what I mean, it’s a quick read. Folks already feel diminished enough, maybe try lifting someone up instead of pushing them down?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Only the Spanish Flu is applicable, and even then they had to balance risk of infection with risk of economic disaster. 

What you are looking for is zero risk of infection at the cost of destroying the economy.


----------



## miketx (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


With democrats wear a firearm.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Oh believe me the NY State auditors audit every business. If there were something to find they would have found it long ago.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


I m not looking for zero risk.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

EL Rich said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > EL Rich said:
> ...


This is a messageboard, goof. I'm not at my Mom, etc. in real-world calling her a dummy, I merely joke with her about it. 

Their ideas are stupid, and entertaining them is what's counter-productive because the only thing blocking anyone else from seeing through Trump's carnival-barking, used car salesman schtick is cognitive/psychological. It's not fact based, it's not an argument to be had, it's Cult-like, and it's created dissonance like it does for anyone that's been involved in any cult. 

Cults get membership for a reason, and it looks/seems crazy to outsiders for a reason...but it's all a function of communication and there's nothing you, me or any fact can actually do about it. It's the kool aid...it's that he actually can shoot someone on 5th avenue and not lose any support. That's a cult.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



That's true but Americans are Americans and they do as they please. You and I know they should wear masks and practice social distancing but if they don't want to do it they won't and no one can make them. Sometime they are their own worst enemy.


----------



## EL Rich (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> EL Rich said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Ok, enjoy your screaming matches but don’t ever mistake what you are doing as productive or in any way thoughtful.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Well that's what your side appears to be selling.


----------



## Ben Thomson (Oct 2, 2020)

kaz said:


> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


I got another one for ya..Donnie Jr's old lady had Fox News pay off somebody for dropping a sexual harassment complaint..man that whole family is crazy...Fox News Quietly Paid Kimberly Guilfoyle Accuser Over Sexual Misconduct Claims: Report


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

EL Rich said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > EL Rich said:
> ...


I enjoy productive conversations with productive people. Your antipathy for calling a spade a spade doesn't help anybody, it's enabling.


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it can be controlled and reduced in spread.
> ...



Care4Democrats isn't planning to stop it.  Just point fingers at Republicans.

That while the deaths are overwhelmingly in blue States.  Since she's blaming the chief executive and we're in a federalist form of government, she's pointing her finger at Democrat governors where the vast majority of deaths happened.  She just isn't smart enough to realize that


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

Ben Thomson said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Ben Thomson said:
> ...



You prefer just to vote for guys who skip the pretense and rape their victims like Bill, huh?  And his enabler Hillary.  No fancy "harassment" for you, no sir


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

No tweets???  Can it be??  Can we catch a break???


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> No tweets???  Can it be??  Can we catch a break???


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> EL Rich said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



The idea that there are people who continue to support Trump who could be "converted" is foolish. Nobody who STILL intends to cast a vote 
for him is concerned with facts and cannot be influenced by any argument which is based on them. Calling them stupid does not represent any 
risk of turning them off to the alternative.


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > EL Rich said:
> ...



You hear it, you think it


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

President Pence  reporting for duty sir


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> So you have no cognitive ability to tell if your being feed bull shit... Got it!



The director of the CDC doesn't know what he's talking about.  Clearly you know more about his line of work than he does despite your lack of education in the subject.

Good for you.


----------



## EL Rich (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> EL Rich said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


You have not understood what I have said at all. I have in no way said that our President acts in ways or presents policies that should not be opposed at every turn. I just refuse to insult people to do it. Watch out for that “cancel culture“ you seem to be advocating, you may wish to update your language. “Spade” is an unfortunate display of your inherent bias and privilege....sucks when someone takes what you say and tells you what you really meant doesn’t it?
...and No, I do not think your use of the word “spade” is anything other than being a bit tone-deaf to others....a theme?


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> President Pence  reporting for duty sir



So seriously.  Are you eddiew's left sock or his right sock?


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

EL Rich said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > EL Rich said:
> ...


^^ again, falsely accuses me of trying to cancel somebody's speech. 

Can't help you any more, buddy


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

kaz said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > President Pence  reporting for duty sir
> ...


kaz  how you feeling today  ? little cough?  little fever ?  No mask??   I'm praying for Trump and you


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



You and eddiew do share a toothbrush


----------



## NoNukes (Oct 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


GreT looking women can have it too.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > So you have no cognitive ability to tell if your being feed bull shit... Got it!
> ...


Don't put words into my mouth.. You dont not know what my training level is. I disagree with him because his position does not reflect the science, IMHO..  In Science you can disagree with someones stance because it doesn't fit the facts.. 

Tell me again how that screen door is working for your submarine...


----------



## EL Rich (Oct 2, 2020)

G.T. said:


> EL Rich said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


You are either being willfully obtuse or have drank some of that kool aid you believe anyone who has the audacity to disagree with you politically has had. And again...folks like you make it almost impossible for anybody who is center-right to respect your ideas. Your approach is adolescent at best And down right destructive of democracy at worst. You are, in fact, the fascist you are so scared of.
And it is time for traditional Liberals to push back against you and your ilk. If we don’t, then we deserve 4 more years of our current president.
Fin


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2020)

EL Rich said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > EL Rich said:
> ...


You have a good day, dude. Or Ma'am, whichever.


----------



## JLW (Oct 2, 2020)

Personally, I think this whole Trump Covid thing is being overblown at this time.  When and if he is ever rushed to the emergency room or goes on a ventilator, then let me know.

However, that does  not mean he should not isolate himself or take precautions not to infect others.


----------



## Ben Thomson (Oct 2, 2020)

kaz said:


> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


No doubt you think ole Raccoon Eyes is a little touchy-feely too or you wouldn't be trying to deflect.


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

Ben Thomson said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Ben Thomson said:
> ...



Your hypocrisy speaks for itself.   You don't give a shit when Democrats assault women.  You don't care at all.  Not one iota


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 2, 2020)

Does anyone know how Hope Hicks is doing?  Did she infect Trump - or did Trump infect her.  My thread about her disappeared in the night.

flacaltenn


----------



## Claudette (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Does anyone know how Hope Hicks is doing?  Did she infect Trump - or did Trump infect her.  My thread about her disappeared in the night.
> 
> flacaltenn



I think it was Hicks who did the infecting. From what I read she wasn't feeling well and of course being staff she was around all of them.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


He never said that. Your fake arguments are boring.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 2, 2020)

eddiew37 said:


> President Pence  reporting for duty sir


In your ways of thinking, you think Pence would lose in the election due to his Christianity, so of course you would love to see him step in. If that were the case, then this nation is officially over.

I say cancel the general until 2021, and until a vaccine is ready during the year. Declare a state of emergency Trump, and let not evil forces take advantage of this country during the pandemic. The virus may have been weaponized by now, and you getting it might not have been an accident.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 2, 2020)

This thing has gotten way out of control. Declare a state of emergency in this pandemic Trump, and cancel the general election for one year so a vaccine can be released. It's the right thing to do.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 2, 2020)

The nation cannot be transferred in it's current calamity or under these pretenses. To much at stake. Everyone knows Biden is no good, but they are using him in hopes of. The election fairness can't be garanteed under these circumstances, and bad actors are attempting to take advantage of the situation.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Personally, I think this whole Trump Covid thing is being overblown at this time.  When and if he is ever rushed to the emergency room or goes on a ventilator, then let me know.
> 
> However, that does  not mean he should not isolate himself or take precautions not to infect others.


Some people ,with due cause ,think the whole  trump covid thing is a hoax , that he can come out of it looking brave  and saying see it's nothing ,just Like I said  Also keeps him from looking like an AH again debating  Biden


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


There is no need to "sell it" Marty, it's actually  FACT BASED....

Those spreading the bull crud that masks don't work to slow down the spread of infection, are the ones trying to sell the Brooklyn Bridge, to everyone.


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 2, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


I'm pretty sure that Trump subscribes to the business practice of speaking to the lowest common denominatior.

I'm not saying he speaks well, or that he even can, but even in undergraduate school, they teach speaking and writing to the 8th-grade level.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


But they better be good looking masks  Not like the ugly one Trump said Biden was wearing  Maybe if the POS wore one he wouldn't be in isolation now


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 2, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Lol well he did. You might want to look up the full quote for yourself.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Don't put words into my mouth.. You dont not know what my training level is.



I asked you what medical degrees you have earned and you didn't answer.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Don't put words into my mouth.. You dont not know what my training level is.
> ...


I dont play the gotcha game of political and personal destruction... I am a scientist with several degrees.. but I do not need to explain myself to you... A nobody on an internet board...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Ok then. Well I’m going to go ahead and continue believing that you’re not as qualified as the director of the CDC. Your “several degrees” that you don’t wish to disclose were really compelling, but ultimately I decided that your credibility just isn’t as high. Just slightly.

It was a really close decision and I thank you.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


I have just decided you do not posses the cognitive ability to asses the current set of problems we are facing..  So we agree on something, your a fool...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> your a fool...



lol


----------



## Flopper (Oct 2, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> Something to consider, when the Donald crushes this virus, he will now enter presidential lore and be viewed as even more solid by the world.  Fearless and unconcerned.  Leading by example even!
> 
> The dirty Communists can't make a good car or baby product and they sure as hell can't make a good virus.  Trump can block their shot and wag his finger at the Commies.  Reagan would be proud.
> 
> ...


Or just another right wing leader that paid the price of not following the recommendation of medical advisors.  Just because you recover from Covid 19 does not mean you will not suffer long term effects.  Many people, particularly older adults have problems long after they have tested negative.  Boris Johnson, British Prime Minister, who contracted Covid nearly 6 mos. ago is still having problems with shortness of breath and weakness.

Ignoring the advice of medical advisors and contracting the disease is stupid, not fearless.  In general, national leaders such as Boris Johnson of the UK and  Bolsonaro, President of Brazil have not benefited form thumbing their noise at the virus and becoming a victim.


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



The ones who are saying masks work to slow the spread of infection, are the ones who told us before they don't work and can in fact be dangerous.

What is that sound?   London bridge is falling down!

You suck at analogies.  That or you don't have long term memory to remember what happened six months ago.

So why don't we wear masks for the flu if masks work on viruses?


----------



## Penelope (Oct 2, 2020)

kaz said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



We should wear them to counter the flu as well.


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

Penelope said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



So why did these "medical professionals" lie to us then?

And ... um ...


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


assess   and you're   ,,,,,You must be a scientist that had no degree in English


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Because the boogeyman man is out there. It's a dangerous odor for frightened leftists


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > Something to consider, when the Donald crushes this virus, he will now enter presidential lore and be viewed as even more solid by the world.  Fearless and unconcerned.  Leading by example even!
> ...



Funny since most of the covid victims were murdered by Democrat governors in blue States ...


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Don't put words into my mouth.. You dont not know what my training level is.
> ...


Dude is a paramedic. I hear one of the top paramedics in the world, really leader of the pack.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Nope, we all already know what he said. Your fake arguments are boring.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 2, 2020)

God decides what happens to Trump, my friends

i bet God's got Trump's back, as he's installed an entire MAGA army behind him, giving Trump strength he doesn't even know he has


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 2, 2020)

BREAKING: Hillary Clinton has tested negative...for being president


----------



## Godboy (Oct 2, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> God decides what happens to Trump, my friends
> 
> i bet God's got Trump's back, as he's installed an entire MAGA army behind him, giving Trump strength he doesn't even know he has


Plus Trump is an alpha, so you just know he is going to be fine.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 2, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> BREAKING: Hillary Clinton has tested negative...for being president


Breaking: Hunter Biden has tested negative... for being qualified for those jobs.


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 2, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Lol well If you knew what he said then you know I’m right.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm surprised Melania caught the Democrats' New Hoax.   She loves her masks.  She said she can finally sit down around secret service men without performing fellatio.
'Zey joost steek it in my mouse.  It's so rude.'


----------



## yidnar (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> I wonder if Trump still thinks it's a hoax?


sooo Trump mobilized the government and private sector to build ventilators ppe vaccines ect.... in a way not seen since the Manhattan project over a hoax ???


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

kaz said:


> You hear it, you think it



And those who believe the Misinformer in Chief are still CULT MEMBERS.


----------



## yidnar (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > You hear it, you think it
> ...


----------



## yidnar (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > You hear it, you think it
> ...


*the cult of dems   

 *


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Don't put words into my mouth.. You dont not know what my training level is.
> ...



Billy Bob drank a gallon of moonshine, then stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night.
How DARE you question his medical bona fides?


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

kaz said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Speechless dude - Simply Speechless


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > You hear it, you think it
> ...



Democrats:   People who believe your own hyperbole


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > You hear it, you think it
> ...


It’s nothing short of a cult. To call it a cult is not hyperbole in the least. Its simply a massive example of a cult.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

kaz said:


> Democrats:   People who believe your own hyperbole



Oh Kazzy - You're such a card and SO much FUN!


----------



## lantern2814 (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Yes you idiots who swallow the Dim Lies every time are a cult. The truth doesn’t penetrate your thick skulls.


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Bam!   A first!


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Get a room


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 2, 2020)

Trump is being moved to Walter Reed.  Will Pence be sworn in?


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 2, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Actually we don’t always agree on key issues. You people? You blindly believe anything Trump says.


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Trump is being moved to Walter Reed.  Will Pence be sworn in?


No shit? You got a link?


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Friday night is apparently the time for the brainless chicks to come out.  I hope you're hot, the only way you're making a living is on your back


----------



## lantern2814 (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


No, you idiots repeat the bullshit you’re told without fail. Believing the truth is bad now? We know you people are allergic to truth.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is being moved to Walter Reed.  Will Pence be sworn in?
> ...



No link yet.  However, Marine One just arrived at the White House.  Being reported by CNN.


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 2, 2020)

kaz said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


Lol have you assumed I’ve been female all this time?


----------



## Kilroy2 (Oct 2, 2020)

Trump once proclaimed that Obama should resign because of the ebola outbreak

Trump handling of COVID-19 has been a disaster.  When even the president refuses to wear a mask then that says it all.

His campaign rallies where he wears no mask. The people in the crowd predominately do not wear a mask.  I saw once photo where you can count 4 people wearing a mask and the rest of the crowd wearing no mask and obviously no social distancing.  Yeah they are all shooting his name.


Trump should take his own advise at least once in his lifetime


----------



## DrLove (Oct 2, 2020)

DONNIE IS OFF TO WALTER REED!!!








						President Trump hospitalized at Walter Reed after testing positive for COVID-19
					

White House physician Dr. Sean Conley said President Donald Trump is “fatigued” but in “good spirits” after contracting coronavirus.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

Looks like Trump won't make it to the election.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



To date, there's nothing and no one they won't turn against at a signal from the cult leader.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 2, 2020)

President Donald Trump, who has been diagnosed with COVID-19, was headed to Walter Reed National Military Medical Center Friday afternoon, per White House pool reporters.
The president was being flown to the hospital, per multiple outlets, and was expected to undergo tests there, unnamed sources told The New York Times.

*TRUMP HOSPITALIZED — ‘FEVER,’ ‘FATIGUE’ — DEVELOPING...*


----------



## Meathead (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> President Donald Trump, who has been diagnosed with COVID-19, was headed to Walter Reed National Military Medical Center Friday afternoon, per White House pool reporters.
> The president was being flown to the hospital, per multiple outlets, and was expected to undergo tests there, unnamed sources told The New York Times.
> 
> *TRUMP HOSPITALIZED — ‘FEVER,’ ‘FATIGUE’ — DEVELOPING...*


You'll have to do better than Huffpo.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Oct 2, 2020)

FOX is showing Marine One (chopper) from an angle they've never shown before - at least not that I've seen.  The normal angle is not in use - it would show Trump entering the helicopter, and I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 2, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > President Donald Trump, who has been diagnosed with COVID-19, was headed to Walter Reed National Military Medical Center Friday afternoon, per White House pool reporters.
> ...



Funny.  Can't you click on the live links to NYT and other multiple outlets?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 2, 2020)

it's just the flu. don't  worry. if you get it and feel a little tired, you can simply be airlifted to walter reed. no waiting time, best health care ever. easy.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


They don't work...  Proof is all over where I come from.... People wearing mask religiously, and still getting the damned thing. Go pedal your bullcrud to the bullfrogs. That's alright though, because eventually everyone will have had it, then it's done. Vaccine or no dam vaccine.


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 2, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > President Donald Trump, who has been diagnosed with COVID-19, was headed to Walter Reed National Military Medical Center Friday afternoon, per White House pool reporters.
> ...


Lol by the time you read this some other source will confirm it.


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 2, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> it's just the flu. don't  worry. if you get it and feel a little tired, you can simply be airlifted to walter reed. no waiting time, best health care ever. easy.


lol too funny.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 2, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> it's just the flu. don't  worry. if you get it and feel a little tired, you can simply be airlifted to walter reed. no waiting time, best health care ever. easy.


Never knew you envied the President.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Yeah, because the only thing Huffpo does better than election predictions is breaking news.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 2, 2020)

the 200k+ losers who were not alphas and not geniuses simply failed to plan ahead.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 2, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > it's just the flu. don't  worry. if you get it and feel a little tired, you can simply be airlifted to walter reed. no waiting time, best health care ever. easy.
> ...


huh? I like people who do not need to be airlifted to a hospital for being a little tired with flu.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 2, 2020)

joaquinmiller said:


> I'm surprised Melania caught the Democrats' New Hoax.   She loves her masks.  She said she can finally sit down around secret service men without performing fellatio.
> 'Zey joost steek it in my mouse.  It's so rude.'


You are the scum of the earth fella. A Biden voter right ?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't hydroxychloroquine supposed to have prevented this?
> ...



Other blob supporters disagree with you:





__





						Frontline COVID Doctor Stella Immanuel Locked Out of Twitter For 6 Days For Asking Patients Who Have Been Cured by HCQ to Share Their Stories Online
					

Twitter execs should go to prison for practicing medicine without a license.  Frontline COVID Doc Stella Immanuel Locked Out of Twitter For 6 Days For Asking Patients Who Have Been Cured by HCQ to Share Their Stories Online  Dr. Stella ImmanuelHow many Americans have died of COVID-19 because the...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				








__





						Louie Gohmert Totally Owns The Dems On Corona Virus
					

https://nypost.com/2020/03/10/rep-louie-gohmert-returns-to-congress-despite-potential-coronavirus-exposure/        Last week, it was Matt Gaetz who totally triggered the libs when he mocked their paranoia over the corona virus.....Matt Gaetz is not only a brilliant politician, he is also a...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




bripat9643 and skye weren't lying, were they?


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 2, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Glad it's not your call. Peasant.


----------



## miketx (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


So you won't be lying anymore?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 2, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


take a nap. you must be tired from the pearl clutching






or from the flu.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 2, 2020)

Kilroy2 said:


> Trump once proclaimed that Obama should resign because of the ebola outbreak
> 
> Trump handling of COVID-19 has been a disaster.  When even the president refuses to wear a mask then that says it all.
> 
> ...


Go hide under your bed.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 2, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


No flu here... You got pearl clutching on your mind eh ??? You like clutching little round things do ya ??


----------



## Kilroy2 (Oct 2, 2020)

WATCH: Trump Bizarrely Trashed Obama Ebola Response In 2014
					

President Donald Trump has been complaining loudly about criticism of his response to the coronavirus outbreak, but in 2014 Trump was all over the place — literally and figuratively — trashing then-President Barack Obama's response to an Ebola outbreak, and fomenting panic.




					www.mediaite.com


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 2, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


i am a little concerned. you make no sense at all. that is so unusual with trumptards.

let's stay on topic, which is the totally generic flu that goes around and made this beta cuck of a so called president be flown to a hospital.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Oct 2, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised Melania caught the Democrats' New Hoax.   She loves her masks.  She said she can finally sit down around secret service men without performing fellatio.
> ...



Well, I'm not stupid enough to vote for a man with $multimillion fraud settlements on his resume.  What kind of idiot would do that?


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 2, 2020)

The Democrats have got to be some of the lowest informed people on this earth these days. Anyone calling themselves one ought to be embarrassed if they consider themselves smart. Choosing chains instead of freedom will come back to haunt big time.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Oct 2, 2020)

President Trump says, don't panic, there's a protocol in place, were he and Pence to become incapacitated. 

Rest up, Mrs. P!


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 2, 2020)

joaquinmiller said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


Do the comparisons in 2016 (republican - Democrat), then you come back in here with your head held low as it should be. Trying to deny Trump's achievements is a major fail on your part. You lose all credibility.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 2, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


add being airlifted to a hospital for being a little tired with the flu to his achievements. if you haven't already.


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


I thought he seemed tired at the debate, though, his ability to push through is simply amazing.  He's done a GREAT job for America, and I wish him a speedy recovery.

Obsessed Left Wants Everyone Who Isn’t Them to Just Die Already.



> Remember that whole “Love Trumps Hate” thing?
> Answer: Yeah, us neither. We would like to take a moment to wish Donald and Melania Trump and Hope Hicks swift recoveries.
> ​


----------



## joaquinmiller (Oct 2, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> The Democrats have got to be some of the lowest informed people on this earth these days. Anyone calling themselves one ought to be embarrassed if they consider themselves smart. Choosing chains instead of freedom will come back to haunt big time.



No offense, but you just say stupid shit.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Oct 2, 2020)

Man, Trump was wearing the biggest mask I've ever seen.

Better late than, innit?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Oct 2, 2020)

It's been a rough week in the Trumpverse.  It took two full days (a new record) to turn Trump into the winner of Tuesday's debate.


----------



## citygator (Oct 2, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Biden now has a 0.002% chance of winning the election!


Shit that’s funny. Incorrect but funny.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Oct 2, 2020)

which is the real donald


----------



## skye (Oct 2, 2020)

Praying for President Trump and Melania and wishing them a speedy recovery.

Bless them!


----------



## martybegan (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Those saying that masks will protect you or imply they will protect you 100% are trying to sell you the bridge.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Does anyone know how Hope Hicks is doing?  Did she infect Trump - or did Trump infect her.  My thread about her disappeared in the night.
> 
> flacaltenn



*Nothing "disappears"..  Probably got merged. There were MANY..  PM a moderator... *


----------



## joaquinmiller (Oct 2, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I searched all the way to the end of the internet (it's granny porn, btw), and I couldn't find anyone who said or implied masks will protect you 100%.  You may have to look elsewhere for your bridge.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> President Donald Trump and first lady Melania Trump tested positive for the coronavirus, he announced on Twitter early Friday.
> 
> "Tonight, @FLOTUS and I tested positive for COVID-19. We will begin our quarantine and recovery process immediately. We will get through this TOGETHER!" he tweeted.
> 
> ...



I’m not surprised at all. It’s just a matter of time. Trump running around so irresponsible, arrogant and recklessly with no regards of human being. 
I don’t think he will get much sympathy from his cruelty against his fellow Americans like when Hillary was recovering from pneumonia or when Romney tested positive with Coronavirus. He was glad Romney was tested +.

The least MINIMUM he can do is encourage people to wear mask NOT discourage. Not mocking Biden wearing mask. Look at his rallies does he care?

Coronavirus is deadly and is not a joke that you can just ignore.


----------



## skye (Oct 2, 2020)

Stop the hysteria people, the President  will be fine, thanks GOD!!   


" I fully expect … this to resolve itself in the next 7 to 10 days,” Dr. Jackson said. "










						Dr. Ronny Jackson on Donald Trump’s Coronavirus Diagnosis: I 'Fully Expect' It ‘to Resolve Itself in the Next 7-10 Days’
					

President Donald Trump and first lady Melania tested positive for the coronavirus early Friday morning. | Politics




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 2, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Bring on the HydroxyChloroquine!



He took Hydroxichloroquine and erythromycin in May 20, 2020 as preventative maintenance.  I guess it didn’t work.


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 2, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > President Donald Trump and first lady Melania Trump tested positive for the coronavirus, he announced on Twitter early Friday.
> ...


Even though you do not believe it, Trump has acted like a leader. Progs have acted like jailers. Joe is a jailer who has been in  solitary confinement. You Progs are on the Soviet way to living. we will be ratting each other out soon enough.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 2, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Trump still thinks it's a hoax?
> ...



On the last Friday of February 2020 during the first major breakout of the virus in the US,  Trump held a campaign rally in South Carolina and made comments during a speech in which he accused Democrats of “politicizing” the coronavirus outbreak that left many with the impression that he had referred to the virus itself as a “hoax.”  He of course was referring to Democrat comments  in the media about the seriousness of the virus and that it was not just the flu.  Trump did not say "the virus is a hoax" but that is exactly what he meant.  His downplaying of virus, misrepresenting the facts, attacking medical experts that were cautioning the public confirms that a hoax is exactly what he thought or what he hoped the voters would think.

Apparently you believe in categorizing people which is at the heart of the greatest problems this country faces.  The problem with categorizing people is that when we do that we dehumanize them. People are no longer individuals, with unique backgrounds, upbringings, genes, quirks, traits and opinions. Instead, people are symbols.  They are black or white or Irish Catholic or liberal or conservative or rich or poor. When you lump people into categories, they becomes symbols not individuals.  And that leads to deep resentments, persecution, harassment, riots, and  bloodshed.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 2, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Those saying that masks will protect you or imply they will protect you 100% are trying to sell you the bridge.


Which nobody has done.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 395924
> 
> 
> 
> ...


October 15 is very close to 14 days of quarantine  from last night unless he will go against medical advice (AMA).


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > RightNorLeft said:
> ...


And what was the Democrats' response?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 2, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Bring on the HydroxyChloroquine!
> ...


No he didn't. Trump was lying his aas off, when he said that.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 2, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Bring on the HydroxyChloroquine!
> ...


It's not clear how long he took it, or if he still is.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> The president and the first lady ARE experiencing symptoms....What does that mean?  A fever?  A dry cough?
> 
> Remember, he and Melania will have the best medical care, that anyone on Earth could have if they do get really sick...And all the promising drugs to fight covid at their fingertips!


All the bleach, UV light and HCQ they need.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > The president and the first lady ARE experiencing symptoms....What does that mean?  A fever?  A dry cough?
> ...


Better shove a flashlight up his ass, just to be sure.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Trump symptoms mild thus far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's only had it a day. It generally takes a few days for symptoms to surface and then it goes down hill quickly after that for those who get it bad.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Melanie's had that covered for years now.


----------



## miketx (Oct 2, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Bring on the HydroxyChloroquine!
> ...


You don't what he did, you only know what the media blows up your lying ass.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 2, 2020)

miketx said:


> You don't what he did, you only know what the media blows up your lying ass.


It was Trump's claim you idiot.


----------



## miketx (Oct 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > You don't what he did, you only know what the media blows up your lying ass.
> ...


Sure it was. Trump never said that.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Oct 2, 2020)

This new virus only attacks the nasal passages, that causes you to sneeze as if you have an allergy. It only gives you a headache. A lot of employees at work has caught it. it only last three to five days.
 All you need to do to get rid of it. You need to get plenty rest and take aspirins and go on a strict non GMO or organic diet. And take vitamin C, zinc and D3. And drink plenty of 100% organic juices without any sugar.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2020)

skye said:


> Stop the hysteria people, the President  will be fine, thanks GOD!!
> 
> 
> " I fully expect … this to resolve itself in the next 7 to 10 days,” Dr. Jackson said. "
> ...


That's good news. I hope it's true.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 2, 2020)

miketx said:


> Sure it was. Trump never said that.


Wrong, as always.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 2, 2020)

Aletheia4u said:


> This new virus only attacks the nasal passages, that causes you to sneeze as if you have an allergy. It only gives you a headache. A lot of employees at work has caught it. it only last three to five days.
> All you need to do to get rid of it. You need to get plenty rest and take aspirins and go on a strict non GMO or organic diet. And take vitamin C, zinc and D3. And drink plenty of 100% organic juices without any sugar.


That is all wrong and stupid, and you should shut up immediately.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 2, 2020)

Le


Billy_Bob said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Let say you are right. Nurses and doctors heavily used N95......... then we should be seing hundreds or thousands of doctors and nurses that perished with CV-19. Am I wrong?
Stop spreading this misinformation it’s not good to your fellow Americans. Who should we listen to? The scientists, FDA,CDC, NIH, doctors, hospitals? Or you?


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 2, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


Trump hides from nothing.  Trump stares down solar eclipses.

*The Worst People in the World (All Have Blue Checkmarks)*






California congressional candidate Steve Cox.


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 2, 2020)

Thank you: *Obamas send best wishes to Trump *

Greatly Appreciated: *Biden canceling negative ads while Trump recuperates*

*Pelosi prematurely dances on Trump’s grave, Never Trump ghouls rejoice over diagnosis *




Evil Old Bitch Pretends We All Didn't See Her Maskless Illegal Hairdo.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 2, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> My prayers go up for the President and First Lady, that they have a healthy recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This a hoax created by the democrats. They are old Americans that has underlying illness like kidney, diabetes, heart problems they will die anyway. So what is the big deal? Mask is not good because a waitress told him. Coronavirus no big deal don’t worry about it. I will have my rallies.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You are unwise to downplay this. Joe Biden is 78 and he has not been infected yet. That's because he has followed the directions of the experts. trump  is not superman, he could die from this. I hope he doesn't but time is up for magical thinking.
> ...


I want Trump and Melania to survive so he can face the damages and disastrous he has done to this country.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 2, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


I don’t have a Twitter account but my cousin told me that Twitter is lit up with anti Trump like you posted. Remember Trump attack sick people with no mercy and cruel, Created so many enemies.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 2, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Yep. Also, i would like to see him suffer severely, then recover. Maybe he will learn empathy and some caring for other people. He might be president for 4 more years, after all.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 2, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> Thank you: *Obamas send best wishes to Trump *
> 
> Greatly Appreciated: *Biden canceling negative ads while Trump recuperates*
> 
> ...


This a problem. You are bitchin of people trashing Trump at the same time you are posting a fake news about Pelosi. I saw Pelosi made comments about Trump. YOU ARE LYING. Here’s the exact link.

Pelosi reacts to Trump's coronavirus diagnosis - CNN Video 

House Speaker Nancy Pelosi says she is praying for President Donald Trump and first lady Melania Trump after the president announced they both tested positive for coronavirus.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 2, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > I can see this playing itself out in several ways. Just as many good as bad.
> ...


Look who is talking? I blasted you several times for posting fake news even coming from a foreign country against Biden.

Spreading misinformation. What are you talking about Dude? How many of you wish and posted Biden is old he will not survive first term? You don’t have the luxury of trashing other people and don’t expect retaliation. I’ve know you for many years you should know better than posting fake media just to proved you are fake person.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Dangerous to the Commie-Americans, so I'm good with that


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 2, 2020)

antontoo said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...


They never reveal his exact caused of death of his brother. I could be wrong but I never saw the caused of death.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Oct 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > This new virus only attacks the nasal passages, that causes you to sneeze as if you have an allergy. It only gives you a headache. A lot of employees at work has caught it. it only last three to five days.
> ...


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 2, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



You cannot have both ways kid. Lots of lots of you trashed Hillary when she was sick. Especially from Trump. Here’s the link. NOW YOU FUCKING TELL ME..... WHO IS THE MOST DESPICABLE BASTARD CRUEL PERSON THAT CAN DO THAT? That’s Trump your god. 


https://americanindependent.com/don...cule-coronavirus-diagnosis-2016-election/amp/ 


During a campaign rally in October 2016, candidate Donald Trump mocked Secretary of State Hillary Clinton after she was diagnosed with pneumonia.

"Here's a woman, she's supposed to fight all of these different things, and she can't make it 15 feet to her car. Give me a break. Give me a break," Trump said, then pantomimed Clinton stumbling at a 9/11 memorial ceremony in New York City the previous month.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 2, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


You just evaded her facts.you cleared nothing up by your dodgeball game.lol


----------



## Flopper (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLove said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


People should wear mask to prevent the spread of the flu. It would save tens of thousands of lives as would raising participation in flu vaccines from 45% to 65%.  As to why people don't wear masks, lots of reasons.   Coronavirus is much more infections and spreads more easily than the flu. It is about 5 to 10 times more deadly than the flu.  Symptoms last a lot longer than the flu and there appears to be some long term effects on health. There is no known cure for the coronavirus.  IMHO, the main reasons most people don't wear masks to prevent the flu is about 45% of them take the vaccine and feel protected and the inconvenience out weights the risk in the minds of most people.

Since coronavirus will be around for years, although not at epidemic levels,  many people will continue to wear masks just as they will attempt to keep social distance, wash hands, use hand sanitizer.  The result will be a more healthy America, with less infections, and lower healthcare costs.

Coronavirus will have changed America in many ways long after it has gone.


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 2, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Evaded what facts? That it disproportionately affects old people the worse? Uh yeah no shit. My entire point was about Trump’s claim it affects “virtually no one”. Duh.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


These Trump devotee refuses or denied what Trump told them.  I don’t think they know the difference between lies and facts. If you asked them if Trump is a racist 99% will tell you NO.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 2, 2020)

Aletheia4u said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...


Stop spreading dangerous lies you kook.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 2, 2020)

joaquinmiller said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



They imply it when they force everyone to wear them and don't tell people it only lowers your risk (actually lowering other's risk)


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 2, 2020)

martybegan said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


That is so dumb.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Those saying that masks will protect you or imply they will protect you 100% are trying to sell you the bridge.
> ...



Then why don't they go on and on about risk mitigation instead of saying wear the mask to "protect" you and others?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2020)

miketx said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


  president Trump told the world himself, that he was doing hydroxychloroquine as a regiment, for preventative measures.

The press did not make it up, it was a corona virus press conference and Trump told the press himself...I watched it live.


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 2, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



I did say MAYBE. It's a hush hush big secret apparently, wonder what it could be.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 2, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Thosecare the same thing.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 2, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Although, they say it is just a precaution, I wonder.  The White House has a medical unit with doctors and registered. nurses.  They have at lease two rooms outfitted for monitoring, quarantining, oxygen, and other life saving equipment.  The medical unit has also been upgraded since coronavirus.  I wonder what treatment or monitoring is needed at Water Reed.  









						Trump taken to Walter Reed medical center and will be hospitalized 'for the next few days'
					

President Donald Trump is being treated at Walter Reed National Military Medical Center for Covid-19 and has begun receiving an anti-viral drug, his doctor announced Friday night.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## martybegan (Oct 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Someone has never studied risk or mitigation.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Your news bubble may not have said it, but the "real news"  repeated it over and over....the main reason for masks is to protect someone else from catching the virus from you....due to the virus being contagious with asymptomatic infected people, not knowing you/they have it.... if everyone  wore a mask, then it would reduce the spread of the virus, and everyone becomes more protected from getting it, including you....if you also keep the 6ft of separation, and washed your hands frequently.  Same effect as a lockdown like we had, only most people out and about, by wearing masks!

No one has ever said in our media networks that it will protect you 100%, ever!  Zip, zero, no one....


----------



## martybegan (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



They sell it as that.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 2, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Yes most do recover but for older folks they have a lot more long term effects and recovery time can be much longer.  Trump should milk this for all it's worth and drop all the macho bullshit.  He might lose some votes from those that think he's the most fearless wonder of our time but he will also pickup some sympathy votes.  Also, while sick, it will be hard for Biden to attack him. Biden will have concentrate on what his plans are if he wins.  A lot of people are interested in what he would do other than not be Trump.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Lying about what?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2020)

joaquinmiller said:


> It's been a rough week in the Trumpverse.  It took two full days (a new record) to turn Trump into the winner of Tuesday's debate.


Why are the Dims and the fake media the only ones moaning about it?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


I can not see, under any circumstance, that president Trump would admit himself, in to Walter Reed, which in his head would make himself appear weak....  imo.... So, someone had to convince him to do it, is my guess?  Maybe Melania?  I know I would convince Matt to do such if he were president, regardless of a weakness appearance and gossipy rumors to come, over it!


----------



## Flopper (Oct 2, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Apparently you have not been paying attention.  The purpose of wearing mask is to protect others.  There is some protection for the wearer but not a lot.  How much depends on both the type mask and how well it fits.  N95 mask that have been professional fitted do provide significant protection but the efficiency is still well below 90%.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 2, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Biden did not hide anywhere and I am quite sure Biden won't be Putins bitch.
> ...


You got it wrong Bud. Biden warned the Russians of any interferences...... Your Teflon Don has not said a single word against master Putin. Why is that? 









						Biden warns against foreign interference in US elections: 'I am putting the Kremlin and other foreign governments on notice'
					

Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday issued a stern warning to Russia and other foreign government not to interfere in U.S. elections.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## martybegan (Oct 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



And surgical masks most people wear are pretty much useless except for safety theater.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


And Biden pulled all of his negative Trump/covid response ads today, is not going to run them.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 2, 2020)

Aletheia4u said:


> It is a nothing burger. The virus is harmless while having a healthy immune system. Even the doctor on Fox News said that COVID-19 isn't the same COVID-19 that was in April.
> But it was Biden who sprayed the virus on him during the debate so that he will not be able to debate him. Which I knew that they were going to come up with a scheme to shut down the debates and his rallies.
> That little suspicious device that Biden had up his sleeves, probably was a spray nozzle that sprayed the virus on Pres. Trump, making sure this time that he contracts it.
> 
> ...


Are you drinking paint thinner again?


----------



## Flopper (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Well he did and is said to have walked to the helicopter.   He probably had oxygen but he has to show his folks that he's invincible, fearless, and  a real man.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Smart move.  Biden needs to concentrate on what he will do for his country other than not being Donald Trump.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 2, 2020)

Aletheia4u said:


> This new virus only attacks the nasal passages, that causes you to sneeze as if you have an allergy. It only gives you a headache. A lot of employees at work has caught it. it only last three to five days.
> All you need to do to get rid of it. You need to get plenty rest and take aspirins and go on a strict non GMO or organic diet. And take vitamin C, zinc and D3. And drink plenty of 100% organic juices without any sugar.


What new virus?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 2, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


He should not but he is showing decency. Do you think that cruel jerk will do the same kind of pity if Biden is sick? I doubt it. He probably celebrating just like when he mocked and make a joke when Hillary was sick of pneumonia.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 2, 2020)

martybegan said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


I guess you haven't seen the ads and signs, "I wear a mask for you".  Another failure of the Trump administration is not creating a nationwide advertising campaign for mask wearing and social distancing.  Of course that would be rather hypocritical when the president is mocking and downplaying it.


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 2, 2020)

The "*Fox News Docto*r" is NOT a Virologist.  He is Radiologist.  He knows for shit about how to treat COVID.  Which why the Orange Shit Stain listens to him.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 2, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


You are usimg words you dont understand. You are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 2, 2020)

martybegan said:


> And surgical masks most people wear are pretty much useless except for safety theater.


Stupid lie, asshole


----------



## Flopper (Oct 2, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Surgical masks are much better at stopping the virus than simple cloth masks but are not as good as an N95 because surgical masks don't make a good seal around the edges but the biggest disadvantage is they have a paper/plastic filter and can't be washed.  The CDC says they are one time use masks.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 2, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> The virus was never a hoax and being someone who has survived the virus I can tell you it is not fun.
> 
> Having fatigue, spewing phlegm and having shortness of breath more than usual is not fun nor anyone should make fun or mock those that got it...
> 
> ...


Oh brother--organized manipulation............blame trump but spin it as being PC stating that you only wish he learned from his mistake.  He didn't make a mistake..........China invented it, china released it, Trump called our people home hoping to avoid them being exposed not realizing that this disease was released not 2020 but late 2019, while the dems purposedly spread this disease around in nursing homes while the chinese purposely sent their infected out into the world especially the US.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 2, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



That Hydroxy was a cute shitbrains


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 2, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> China invented it, china released it


Dang we are a country full of morons...


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 2, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Trump acted like a leader? Trump is a total joke, clown, a liar, attacked his fellow Americans the democrats.

Trump showed lack of leadership, the most, disgusting, dishonest, racist pig, corrupted president ever. Total embarrassment.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...



why nationwide when States are doing it?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



I do risk analysis all the time, I have a feeling the biggest math class you ever took was the 101 course for basketweaving majors.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > And surgical masks most people wear are pretty much useless except for safety theater.
> ...



When a person's glasses fog how effective does that show them being? 

bypass instead of filtration. 

and that's just the up bypass, not the sides and bottoms.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Surgical masks don't make any seal.

how many people use surgical masks for days?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 2, 2020)

According to my resources. They are giving Trump antibody cocktail called Regeneron REGN-COV2 by infusion through his arm. It’s still under trials started in June 2020.

According to the news all over they took him to Walter Reed hospital only for observation but giving him with antibody experimental drug? Something is seriously wrong.  At the same time nobody from WH or hospital are giving any updates.


----------



## Toro (Oct 2, 2020)

"Super spreader"

You cultists were warned ...


----------



## jbander (Oct 2, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Just reported on MSNBC.  No link yet.
> ...


I would say most of the world is,he is as big a threrat to the world as he is this country and they know it.


----------



## jbander (Oct 2, 2020)

excalibur said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > No, looks like both sides of the duopoly are retreating from the electorate. They'll both be holed up for the rest of the cycle, most likely.
> ...


His Epitaph will read, he  got sick from a Virus that doesn't exist


----------



## martybegan (Oct 2, 2020)

jbander said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...



He never said that. Why do progs like you have to propagate lies to make your point?


----------



## jbander (Oct 2, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Biden now has a 0.002% chance of winning the election!


Nope you hate nazi's are done, as in toast and we won't forget that you sold out this country for the Trump/Putin ticket


----------



## martybegan (Oct 2, 2020)

jbander said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Biden now has a 0.002% chance of winning the election!
> ...



Wow, vengeance fantasies from an impotent SJW basement dweller.


----------



## jbander (Oct 2, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > There was a thread a little while back where somebody predicted Biden would say he tested positive for Covid-19 to avoid the first debate. Now Trump says he tested positive 5 days before the 2nd debate.
> ...


He usual can't read but maybe they read to him about how this country and world saw his disastrous clown routine in the last debate.  If he had a brain that brain would tell him to not open his mouth again before the election. The Trump/Putin ticket is done. The power has left the Hate Nazi's


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 2, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> According to my resources. They are giving Trump antibody cocktail called Regeneron REGN-COV2 by infusion through his arm. It’s still under trials started in June 2020.
> 
> According to the news all over they took him to Walter Reed hospital only for observation but giving him with antibody experimental drug? Something is seriously wrong.  At the same time nobody from WH or hospital are giving any updates.



Melania is also tested positive with CV-19 symptoms but remain in quarantine inside the WH. Meaning 1. her saturation (oxygen) level of her body is normal close to normal 100. 2. Chances of recovery is high. 


Trump’s scenario......... his saturation (oxygen) level is below normal. Breathing is harder......... Time to go to the hospital.

Let me explain a little further. They place a small device in one of your finger called pulse/oximeter that measures your  saturation (oxygen) level of your body....... in seconds you get the results.  From that reading they can estimate how bad or serious you are infected or how bad is your lungs.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Oct 2, 2020)

jbander said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Explain the threat.


----------



## jbander (Oct 2, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Well lets look at his portfolio of hate , He is a Bigot, he is cruel, he wants to be a dictator, he is the leader of the hate party, he threatens peoples lives, he is anti Democracy , it just gets in his way, He is driven by hatred, he preaches hatred. He is mentally ill, he is a criminal, he the biggest liar known to man, He is a chauvinistic ass, he is a Islamophobic , He is our Hitler, he has his brown shirts keeping the riots going. He cares about nobody but himself. He is a Pussy Grabber, he said it was Ok to call his daughter a piece of ass and he is a totally fake christian, and he wants to instill those values to the young in this country and he wants way more power and for a longer time then prescribed by our constitution, He shits on our flag and constitution, He may be the most hated man in the world. Do you want more. The day he walks out of the white house is when his life in court and jail starts and it will continue for the rest of his life.


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 2, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Biden warned the Russians of any interferences.


Biden “warned the russians?”

dont make me laugh

biden is a meaningless figurehead who scares no one


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Oct 2, 2020)

jbander said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > jbander said:
> ...


That’s all emotional opinion.
Where’s the evidence? Facts.


----------



## skye (Oct 2, 2020)

just now! 







Donald J. Trump

@realDonaldTrump



Going welI, I think! Thank you to all. LOVE!!!

1:31 PM · Oct 3, 2020·Twitter for iPhone


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen (Oct 2, 2020)

Trump has survived golden showers with Russian prostitutes, he will survive this and when he does he will make a statement: 

"I was the greatest survivor of the virus who has ever survived the virus. I was amazing at surviving this virus. The virus loves me, it loves what I am doing and it is voting Trump."


----------



## Flopper (Oct 2, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> > The virus was never a hoax and being someone who has survived the virus I can tell you it is not fun.
> ...


Nonsense
What are you, a conspiracy theorist.  China did not intentionally release the virus.

Experts from the US, UK, and China say SARS-CoV-2 (what we call coronavirus) originated in bats. That’s also how the coronaviruses behind Middle East respiratory syndrome (MERS) and severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) got started.

SARS-CoV-2 made the jump to humans at one of Wuhan’s open-air “wet markets" which is only one of hundreds of these markets in southeast Asia. There were customers buying fresh meat and fish, including animals that are killed on the spot that contained the virus.

As SARS-CoV-2 spread both inside and outside China, it infected people who have had no direct contact with animals. That meant the virus was transmitted from one human to another. It’s now spreading in the U.S. and around the globe, meaning that people were unwittingly catching and passing on the coronavirus. This growing worldwide transmission was what is now a pandemic.

Trump made a huge mistake in thinking that the virus would rob him of re-election.  Actually, if he had got behind his medical advisors and supported them instead of fighting them, the virus and the number of cases and deaths would have been far less and he would have easily have won re-election.  However, he choose to downplayed the virus calling it flu hoping it would just disappear.  When it became clear the virus was not going "to just go away", he launched the blame game.  First it was China then the WHO, followed by Obama and the democrats. And as the virus spread, he doubled down attacking his CDC, FDA, and fighting to open the economy and schools when virus was spreading like wildlife.  That of course backfired in his face as the number of deaths skyrocketed past hundred thousand.

The facts are the virus originated in a wet market in China and spread into Southeast Asia and Europe then to the US and the rest of the world.  It was certainly not some plot by the Chinese or anyone else.  The responsibility for the US response to virus lies firmly on Donald Trump.  He hasn't got the guts to man up to it and he hides behind scapegoats.









						Coronavirus History: Origin and Evolution
					

Coronaviruses are a large family of different viruses and have coexisted with humans for a long time. The leap from animals to humans, however, is new. Learn more about coronaviruses here.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


The President cannot mandate the wearing of garb.   If he did that you guys would be accusing him of being a tyrant.   Grow up.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Nonsense
> What are you, a conspiracy theorist. China did not intentionally release the virus.
> 
> Experts from the US, UK, and China say SARS-CoV-2 (what we call coronavirus) originated in bats. That’s also how the coronaviruses behind Middle East respiratory syndrome (MERS) and severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) got started.
> ...


Stop reading Daily Kos you are getting bad information.


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 2, 2020)

skye said:


> just now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump said this tomorrow?


----------



## Flopper (Oct 2, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Surgical masks don't seal well at all because they are so light.  They lack the ridged structure of N95 masks which can be conformed to the face.  Healthcare workers in hospitals do not reuse surgical mask.  Unfortunately the public does.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Hence the mask theater. 

They are not designed to seal.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 3, 2020)

Trump’s COVID-19 diagnoses is the consequence of a WH engaged in reckless, irresponsible behavior during a pandemic – where the wearing of masks was shunned, social distancing not practiced, and the health and safety guidelines ignored.

As a result of this administration’s willful ignorance and utter incompetence, the president has been hospitalized, other WH staff have been likewise infected, and scores of other individuals have been placed at needless risk.

Indeed, we continue to receive reports of individuals who have come into contact with Trump being infected with COVID-19.

This administration is clearly incapable of sound, responsible governance.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 3, 2020)

If Trump hadn't gotten tested, then he wouldn't have it.


----------



## buttercup (Oct 3, 2020)

*yawn*


----------



## okfine (Oct 3, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump’s COVID-19 diagnoses is the consequence of a WH engaged in reckless, irresponsible behavior during a pandemic – where the wearing of masks was shunned, social distancing not practiced, and the health and safety guidelines ignored.
> 
> As a result of this administration’s willful ignorance and utter incompetence, the president has been hospitalized, other WH staff have been likewise infected, and scores of other individuals have been placed at needless risk.
> 
> ...


After that shitshow of a debate wasn't a nail in the coffin only a short time later he may be sealed up in one like 200K+ others.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## mascale (Oct 3, 2020)

Widespread concurrence with OP is the monster negative news.  The Trump campaign has collapsed. Even GOP business wants giant trillions more of federal deficit bail-outs from their GOP disaster.



			Rose Garden announcement of Supreme Court nominee potential 'super spreader' event, with Trump plus six others getting COVID
		


"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(This is the Red State prayer, even:  Impeached Donald John Trump now cast into the Outer Darkness, Weeping and Gnashing of Teeth included!  MAGA prayers!)


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## okfine (Oct 3, 2020)

mascale said:


> Widespread concurrence with OP is the monster negative news.  The Trump campaign has collapsed. Even GOP business wants giant trillions more of federal deficit bail-outs from their GOP disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"The Trump campaign has collapsed."
It's done. Infinito.


----------



## okfine (Oct 3, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 396340


And those moments are all yours.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 3, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump’s COVID-19 diagnoses is the consequence of a WH engaged in reckless, irresponsible behavior during a pandemic – where the wearing of masks was shunned, social distancing not practiced, and the health and safety guidelines ignored.
> 
> As a result of this administration’s willful ignorance and utter incompetence, the president has been hospitalized, other WH staff have been likewise infected, and scores of other individuals have been placed at needless risk.
> 
> ...



Really?  Like Denmark shunned masks?  Sweden shunned masks?









						Surgical, Cotton Masks Equally Ineffective in Blocking COVID-19 Spread, Say Investigators
					

Investigators found greater SARS–CoV-2 contamination on the outer surface of the face masks than on the inner surfaces.



					www.infectioncontroltoday.com
				




You do realize that everything we know, suggests masks are not effective.... you know that, right?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 3, 2020)

okfine said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Trump’s COVID-19 diagnoses is the consequence of a WH engaged in reckless, irresponsible behavior during a pandemic – where the wearing of masks was shunned, social distancing not practiced, and the health and safety guidelines ignored.
> ...


Every American should hope that Trump makes a quick recovery.

But that’s not what this thread is about.

This thread is in politics to ensure that there is a clear consensus as to what has happened:

Trump was wrong to not follow the health and safety guidelines and to require those guidelines be followed by all WH staff.

As a result of Trump’s reckless, irresponsible behavior and policy concerning the pandemic, he has become infected, WH staff have become infected, scores of individuals who have come into contact with Trump and WH staff have been placed at risk; the WH – the people’s House – has become a source of the pandemic’s spread.

This monumental failure alone is compelling proof that this administration is incapable of governing and should be voted out of office this November.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 3, 2020)

Coronavirus: Why are local lockdowns not working as well as the government hoped?
					

Sky's Sophy Ridge on Sunday looks at why having tougher restrictions for some parts of the UK is not working as well as hoped.




					news.sky.com
				




Funny how lock downs haven't worked anywhere, yet somehow magically Trump could have prevented Covid.....


----------



## BlueGin (Oct 3, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


This thread is about moonbats offering up more of their fear porn virtue signaling circle jerks.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 3, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump’s COVID-19 diagnoses is the consequence of a WH engaged in reckless, irresponsible behavior during a pandemic – where the wearing of masks was shunned, social distancing not practiced, and the health and safety guidelines ignored.
> 
> As a result of this administration’s willful ignorance and utter incompetence, the president has been hospitalized, other WH staff have been likewise infected, and scores of other individuals have been placed at needless risk.
> 
> ...



No, moron.....this is a consequence of China trying to create a virus to murder millions of people and that virus getting out of their lab......


----------



## okfine (Oct 3, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


I can't agree less. I do agree that he is a problem concerning national security. He artfully mastered how to lead the blind as well.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 3, 2020)

okfine said:


> mascale said:
> 
> 
> > Widespread concurrence with OP is the monster negative news.  The Trump campaign has collapsed. Even GOP business wants giant trillions more of federal deficit bail-outs from their GOP disaster.
> ...




Yes.......you should ask hilary about that......


----------



## fncceo (Oct 3, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump’s COVID-19 diagnoses is the consequence of a WH engaged in reckless, irresponsible behavior during a pandemic



Or, is a consequence of humans catching the flu.


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 3, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...




Wow, if you didn't have you assumptions, you wouldn't have jack shit.

.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it can be controlled and reduced in spread.
> ...


Social distance


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 3, 2020)

Each president has a duty and responsibility to the American people that as president he takes measures to ensure his health and safety – Trump has failed in that duty and responsibility. 

Presidents who fail the American people do not deserve a second term.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 3, 2020)

Nobody could have predicted this.


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 3, 2020)

A DEMOCRAT WITH CLASS:


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 3, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> A DEMOCRAT WITH CLASS:



She was very generous, even mentioning Eric.


----------



## SavannahMann (Oct 3, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Trump’s COVID-19 diagnoses is the consequence of a WH engaged in reckless, irresponsible behavior during a pandemic – where the wearing of masks was shunned, social distancing not practiced, and the health and safety guidelines ignored.
> ...



Masks are not to protect the wearer. They are extremely useful in protecting people from the person wearing the mask. The most common means of transmission is frankly spittle. When you speak hundreds or even thousands of tiny droplets of spittle are launched. At least if you are human it is. The masks catch a hell of a lot of this spittle.









						Still Confused About Masks? Here’s the Science Behind How Face Masks Prevent Coronavirus
					

We talked to UCSF epidemiologist George Rutherford, MD, and infectious disease specialist Peter Chin-Hong, MD, about the CDC’s reversal on mask-wearing, the current science on how masks work, and what to consider when choosing a mask.




					www.ucsf.edu
				




Picture it this way. Omaha Beach on D-day. We have all seen the pictures and movies. We can barely imagine the horror of that day. Now imagine that day with half as many machine guns firing on our troops. More troops get off the beach alive right? So if everyone is wearing a mask the reduction in produced droplets of spittle infected with COVID is at least cut in half.

These are similar to the masks worn by the surgical team in a sterile environment trying to remove your head from your ass. Why don’t they shrug and say it is no use since the masks do not stop the virus particles?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 3, 2020)

If he only wore a mask .............he could of still gotten it anyway 

The entire left has found the lord and is deep in prayer praying for trumps demise 
Lol
Cause he wayciss hitler Reeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Doc7505 (Oct 3, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump’s COVID-19 diagnoses is the consequence of a WH engaged in reckless, irresponsible behavior during a pandemic – where the wearing of masks was shunned, social distancing not practiced, and the health and safety guidelines ignored.
> 
> As a result of this administration’s willful ignorance and utter incompetence, the president has been hospitalized, other WH staff have been likewise infected, and scores of other individuals have been placed at needless risk.
> 
> ...



~~~~~~
Perhaps you should take it up that up with Doctor Fauci......
But thanks for the lying talking points.  I see you don't blame Cuomo for purposely killing 32,000 elderly in Nursing homes in New York alone.

Steve Levy: Cuomo and NY coronavirus nursing home deaths -- don't be fooled governor's 'report'
XXXXXXXXXXXX​








						Cuomo’s COVID-19 Panic Killed Thousands In Nursing Homes
					

I&I Editorial    In New York, 5% of the seniors living in nursing homes have died from COVID-19. In Florida, the disease has claimed less than 0.6% of those in nursing homes. What explains the vast difference in death rates among this vulnerable population? New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo panicked...




					issuesinsights.com
				




​


----------



## fncceo (Oct 3, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Now imagine that day with half as many machine guns firing on our troops.



I'm guessing you don't know much about machine guns or biology.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Bring on the HydroxyChloroquine!
> ...


I guess it only prevents while keeping it in the system, so do you have information that he stopped his preventive ?? If not then your little jabs just show how partisan you are. Orange man bad, orange man bad. If you all couldn't route for the downfall of America, I don't what else you'd be good for.


----------



## Mark8432 (Oct 3, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> President Donald Trump and first lady Melania Trump tested positive for the coronavirus, he announced on Twitter early Friday.
> 
> "Tonight, @FLOTUS and I tested positive for COVID-19. We will begin our quarantine and recovery process immediately. We will get through this TOGETHER!" he tweeted.
> 
> ...



First Trump ridicules the mask the journalist used, What does he say now ?. The clown have now got the virus.  Trump is coming, and polls have long shown that he will lose this election. That's good for our country America.

But i wish them both. Good health and fast recovery


----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 3, 2020)

Mark8432 said:


> . . .  and polls have long shown that he will lose this election. That's good for our country America.
> 
> But i wish them both. Good health and fast recovery



Thanks Hillary


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 3, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Coronavirus: Why are local lockdowns not working as well as the government hoped?
> 
> 
> Sky's Sophy Ridge on Sunday looks at why having tougher restrictions for some parts of the UK is not working as well as hoped.
> ...


The first UK lockdown had some success. The reason the current shambles isnt working is because the government has lost its moral authority. Nobody quite understands what they should be doing and they are not listening to a government that doesnt even keep to its own rules.
People are dying because of Johnsons shit leadership.


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 3, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump’s COVID-19 diagnoses is the consequence of a WH engaged in reckless, irresponsible behavior during a pandemic – where the wearing of masks was shunned, social distancing not practiced, and the health and safety guidelines ignored.
> 
> As a result of this administration’s willful ignorance and utter incompetence, the president has been hospitalized, other WH staff have been likewise infected, and scores of other individuals have been placed at needless risk.
> 
> ...


So, you are a liar, salivating over the possibility that someone you hate might die.

I didn't really need reinforcement of just how depraved and vile you are, but I am not surprised by it.

The White House has NOT engaged in reckless behavior.  YOU fucks don't have all the answers, and you aren't even right 1/3 of the time, so drop the nonsense that the White Hosue has engaged in recklessness.

Sweden has behaved correctly, never shut down, and now they are in the best position of any country on the planet.  Why?  Because they followed real science, not science rooted in "Hate Trump".

At no point since the inception of this virus, has it ever been said that no one will ever get this virus.  You WILL get it.  I WILL get it.  EVERYONE will get it.  At some point in time, every person on the planet will get this virus.

Luckily, this virus is only a threat to those 70 years of age or older.  Which puts Trump at risk.

I'll bet that just fills you with glee.


----------



## gipper (Oct 3, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump’s COVID-19 diagnoses is the consequence of a WH engaged in reckless, irresponsible behavior during a pandemic – where the wearing of masks was shunned, social distancing not practiced, and the health and safety guidelines ignored.
> 
> As a result of this administration’s willful ignorance and utter incompetence, the president has been hospitalized, other WH staff have been likewise infected, and scores of other individuals have been placed at needless risk.
> 
> ...


You wouldn’t know a fact if it hit you in the face. You’re a DNC paid poster after all.

PS. I want Don to get better AFTER the election. Meaning he has to terminate his campaign for re-election.  Maybe with any luck, the same happens to Dementia Joe.


----------



## SavannahMann (Oct 3, 2020)

fncceo said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Now imagine that day with half as many machine guns firing on our troops.
> ...



Well when I was in the 82nd Airborne I was rated Expert with the M-60 Machine Gun. I would argue I know more than the average about the weapon.

As we were taught during the Machine Gunners Development Course the weapon is not a magic wand of death.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 3, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Well when I was in the 82nd Airborne I was rated Expert with the M-60 Machine Gun.


----------



## SavannahMann (Oct 3, 2020)

fncceo said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Well when I was in the 82nd Airborne I was rated Expert with the M-60 Machine Gun.
> ...



I know. You are a cop and thus are used to lying daily. Some of us are not made the same. Some of us actually tell the truth.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Oct 3, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > This new virus only attacks the nasal passages, that causes you to sneeze as if you have an allergy. It only gives you a headache. A lot of employees at work has caught it. it only last three to five days.
> ...


at work, there has been many people coming down with something that gives them sinus problems. They said that it doesn't gives them flu like symptoms like congested lungs, chills and feeling fatigue. That it only attacked their sinuses giving them a sinus headache.
 Most of them has taken days off to rest. To see if their headache will go away. But once they rest up, they are back at work. 
 And these are not employees that wants to take days off by pretending that they has blu flu. They loves their job. 
 But they all has the same symptoms. A running nose and that is it.
 I know there are people that pretends that they are sick  just to go to a sport game.  But remember, most sports are shutdown.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 3, 2020)

There was no way to predict how much damage and chaos one person could inflict on a country.

And again, going back to Europe about 90 years ago provides a guidepost.  

One person, enabled by millions, can be a profound disaster.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

Aletheia4u said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...











						Targets of T Cell Responses to SARS-CoV-2 Coronavirus in Humans with COVID-19 Disease and Unexposed Individuals
					

Understanding adaptive immunity to SARS-CoV-2 is important for vaccine development, interpreting coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pathogenesis, and…




					www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## Penelope (Oct 3, 2020)

Mark8432 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > President Donald Trump and first lady Melania Trump tested positive for the coronavirus, he announced on Twitter early Friday.
> ...




*October 2 (GMT)*
Updates

*51,403 new cases* and *864 new deaths* in *the United States*
--------------------------------------------------
I really don't care about them or their family who refused masked at the debate. 

"IT IS WHAT IT IS" Tramp said

Tramp is the cause of a lot of deaths in the US. 

More than half of the guests on Trump’s side at the debate reportedly declined to wear masks, while everyone on Biden’s side was wearing masks. A doctor with the clinic even approached some of Trump’s guest and offered them masks, but they refused. During the debate, Trump also ridiculed Biden for the extent of his mask-wearing. “I don’t wear masks like him,” the president said. “Every time you see him, he’s got a mask. He could be speaking 200 feet away from them, and he shows up with the biggest mask I’ve ever seen.” 








						Trump Reportedly Arrived to the Debate Too Late to Be Tested by Organizers
					

“There was an honor system,” Wallace says.




					slate.com


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 3, 2020)

Yes, America has been very poorly led in recent years. Trump has been a continuation. The very worst, however, was the Iraq debacle. Illegal and immoral, it led to international catastrophe, financial burdens that exacerbated the financial collapse and increasing lack of respect for our country, inside and out. Both political parties bear responsibility, yet we continue to allow ourselves to be limited to this duality charade. Trump has no business being President, but neither does Biden, er, that is, Harris.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 3, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump’s COVID-19 diagnoses is the consequence of a WH engaged in reckless, irresponsible behavior during a pandemic – where the wearing of masks was shunned, social distancing not practiced, and the health and safety guidelines ignored.
> 
> As a result of this administration’s willful ignorance and utter incompetence, the president has been hospitalized, other WH staff have been likewise infected, and scores of other individuals have been placed at needless risk.
> 
> ...


WE ARE COMING FOR EVERY DAMN DEMOCRAT.

You have awakened the American people. We will not pity you and we will show you no mercy on election night.

This will be Trump's legacy. Every damn Democrat kicked out of office.
.Corona will kill the Demonrat Party


----------



## harmonica (Oct 3, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump’s COVID-19 diagnoses is the consequence of a WH engaged in reckless, irresponsible behavior during a pandemic – where the wearing of masks was shunned, social distancing not practiced, and the health and safety guidelines ignored.
> 
> As a result of this administration’s willful ignorance and utter incompetence, the president has been hospitalized, other WH staff have been likewise infected, and scores of other individuals have been placed at needless risk.
> 
> ...


more babble crap.....this is high tech dumbshit babble crap .....so every person that has C19 is incapable of sound, responsibility????!!!


----------



## harmonica (Oct 3, 2020)

okfine said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Trump’s COVID-19 diagnoses is the consequence of a WH engaged in reckless, irresponsible behavior during a pandemic – where the wearing of masks was shunned, social distancing not practiced, and the health and safety guidelines ignored.
> ...


..I agree--Biden did put on a shit show


----------



## harmonica (Oct 3, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> Yes, America has been very poorly led in recent years. Trump has been a continuation. The very worst, however, was the Iraq debacle. Illegal and immoral, it led to international catastrophe, financial burdens that exacerbated the financial collapse and increasing lack of respect for our country, inside and out. Both political parties bear responsibility, yet we continue to allow ourselves to be limited to this duality charade. Trump has no business being President, but neither does Biden, er, that is, Harris.


Mr Trump is the first POTUS in a long time using common sense and trying to MAGA


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 3, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Now see, there you go with "he didn't directly say it, but we know what he meant" bullcrap. You Democrats have been trying to figure Trump out ever since his office was bugged, and you still don't know crap.

Fast forward to now in virus land, and you'll see that it doesn't matter on either side what was said about the virus, because this virus does what it wants to do when it wants to do it. Mask don't work, even though they might mitigate flying debris from a person sneezing or coughing if sick, but the spread isn't slowing. Trump fast tracking a vaccine is the only answer.


----------



## kaz (Oct 3, 2020)

Flopper said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



And yet they tell us what we need to do to stop the flu is wash our hands and not touch our face.

If masks are so clearly effective for viruses, then why did the medical community have such trouble figuring that out since they first told us masks are dangerous and we should NOT wear them.

And you make up the 5-10 times.   The CDC has the death rate for the flu at about 0.17% and the coronavirus at 0.26%


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 3, 2020)

LOL... I wrote a whole post, then posted, and it posted something I wrote yesterday. Not sure what happened to the post I had just wrote. This site is bugged badly.


----------



## berg80 (Oct 3, 2020)

*The CDC Mandates That Trump Should’ve ‘Separated Himself’ — But He Went Campaigning Instead*

"President Donald Trump, though, kept up a rigorous and largely mask-less campaign schedule even after members of his inner orbit tested positive.

While it was Hope Hicks’ positive test, reported Thursday, that sent the political world into an uproar, new reporting Friday revealed that Republican National Committee chairwoman Ronna McDaniel tested positive on Wednesday. According to the New York Times, she was with Trump in Michigan last Friday. Trump himself announced his positive diagnosis early Friday morning.

That means that as early as Wednesday, the Trump camp had a solid, official diagnosis and knowledge that the President could have been infected. While the White House claims that Trump is tested daily, and presumably would have tested negative all the days leading up to his positive test, it is widely known that an infected person in the early stages of the virus may still test negative."
The CDC Mandates That Trump Should’ve ‘Separated Himself’ — But He Went Campaigning Instead

Surprised? I'm not. Trump's blatant disregard for the health and safety of those around him is well documented.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 3, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Each president has a duty and responsibility to the American people that as president he takes measures to ensure his health and safety – Trump has failed in that duty and responsibility.
> 
> Presidents who fail the American people do not deserve a second term.


most presidents have had a time were they failed the American people......in your world jones maybe the presidents are infallible,but in the real world they are just humans like the rest of us and can actually fuck up....


----------



## Care4all (Oct 3, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Trump’s COVID-19 diagnoses is the consequence of a WH engaged in reckless, irresponsible behavior during a pandemic – where the wearing of masks was shunned, social distancing not practiced, and the health and safety guidelines ignored.
> ...


Great site for Infection Preventionists!  The first article was written in April, which your link goes to, but then other articles are right after it, that are about what they've Learned over time, with other experiments.... cotton masks for us laymen, appear to be the best...And New emerging clear masks have great promise...  the articles all are for healthcare workers in hospital settings...  but it does go in to masks for outside of hospital settings about the third or fourth article down....


----------



## Aletheia4u (Oct 3, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...











						Censored Doctor: mRNA Vaccine Technology Killed Animals in Tests Bypassed for Covid
					

Dr. Carrie Madej D.O. joins The Alex Jones Show to shed light on the vaccine technology being pushed for mandatory injections by elitists ushering in medical tyranny.




					2020electioncenter.com


----------



## DrLove (Oct 3, 2020)

kaz said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...



Charming dude - Charming!


----------



## DrLove (Oct 3, 2020)

Faun said:


> Looks like Trump won't make it to the election.



His campaign manager got hit too. Sheesh, his old campaign manager is suicidal and new one got the COVIDS. 
Just another day in TrumpTown. 









						Trump campaign manager tests positive for Covid-19
					

Bill Stepien's diagnosis is the latest blow to a reeling reelection effort. He plans to maintain control of the campaign while in quarantine.




					www.politico.com


----------



## DrLove (Oct 3, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> President Donald Trump, who has been diagnosed with COVID-19, was headed to Walter Reed National Military Medical Center Friday afternoon, per White House pool reporters.
> The president was being flown to the hospital, per multiple outlets, and was expected to undergo tests there, unnamed sources told The New York Times.
> 
> *TRUMP HOSPITALIZED — ‘FEVER,’ ‘FATIGUE’ — DEVELOPING...*



I don't trust a single word coming out of the White House as to his condition. 
I'll believe what's going on when I see a press conference with his doctors at Walter Reed. 
Everything else is happy talk. Sad


----------



## Aletheia4u (Oct 3, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...



In 1941, at the University of Michigan, virologists Thomas Francis, Jonas Salk and other researchers deliberately infected patients at several Michigan mental institutions with the influenza virus by spraying the virus into their nasal passages.[24] Francis Peyton Rous, based at the Rockefeller Institute and editor of the _Journal of Experimental Medicine,_ wrote the following to Francis regarding the experiments:



> It may save you much trouble if you publish your paper... elsewhere than in the _Journal of Experimental Medicine_. The _Journal_ is under constant scrutiny by the anti-vivisectionists who would not hesitate to play up the fact that you used for your tests human beings of a state institution. That the tests were wholly justified goes without saying.[25]


Rous closely monitored the articles he published since the 1930s, when revival of the anti-vivisectionist movement raised pressure against certain human experimentation.[26]

In 1941 Dr. William C. Black inoculated a twelve-month-old baby with herpes who was "offered as a volunteer". He submitted his research to the _Journal of Experimental Medicine_ which rejected the findings due to the ethically questionable research methods used in the study. Rous called the experiment "an abuse of power, an infringement of the rights of an individual, and not excusable because the illness which followed had implications for science."[27][28][29] The study was later published in the _Journal of Pediatrics_.[30]

The Stateville Penitentiary Malaria Study was a controlled study of the effects of malaria on the prisoners of Stateville Penitentiary near Joliet, Illinois, beginning in the 1940s. The study was conducted by the Department of Medicine at the University of Chicago in conjunction with the United States Army and the State Department. At the Nuremberg trials, Nazi doctors cited the precedent of the malaria experiments as part of their defense.[31][32] The study continued at Stateville Penitentiary for 29 years. In related studies from 1944 to 1946, Dr. Alf Alving, a professor at the University of Chicago Medical School, purposely infected psychiatric patients at the Illinois State Hospital with malaria so that he could test experimental treatments on them.[33]

In a 1946 to 1948 study in Guatemala, U.S. researchers used prostitutes to infect prison inmates, insane asylum patients, and Guatemalan soldiers with syphilis and other sexually transmitted diseases in order to test the effectiveness of penicillin in treating the STDs. They later tried infecting people with "direct inoculations made from syphilis bacteria poured into the men's penises and on forearms and faces that were slightly abraded . . . or in a few cases through spinal punctures". Approximately 700 people were infected as part of the study (including orphan children). The study was sponsored by the Public Health Service, the National Institutes of Health, the Pan American Health Sanitary Bureau (now the World Health Organization's Pan American Health Organization) and the Guatemalan government. The team was led by John Charles Cutler, who later participated in the Tuskegee syphilis experiments. Cutler chose to do the study in Guatemala because he would not have been permitted to do it in the United States. In 2010 when the research was revealed, the U.S. officially apologized to Guatemala for the studies.[34][35][36][37] A lawsuit has been launched against Johns Hopkins University, Bristol-Myers Squibb and the Rockefeller Foundation for alleged involvement in the study.[38]









						Unethical human experimentation in the United States - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


in a light breeze this virus, in its dry state, can float 900 feet or in a dry room float for upwards of 90 minuets and be reintroduced into the air by walking through the room.

You people do not understand how this virus can propagate.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 3, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Mark8432 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Infection rates are up...

Hospitalizations rates are down..

Deaths are down...

Those needing interventions are down...

Citing infection rates simply doesn't tell the whole story, but then you know that.  This virus is attenuating and we have therapeutics now that have lowered the death rate to that of the seasonal flu.

Are we going to stay shut down for the flu too?


----------



## DrLove (Oct 3, 2020)

Kilroy2 said:


> WATCH: Trump Bizarrely Trashed Obama Ebola Response In 2014
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump has been complaining loudly about criticism of his response to the coronavirus outbreak, but in 2014 Trump was all over the place — literally and figuratively — trashing then-President Barack Obama's response to an Ebola outbreak, and fomenting panic.
> ...



Yep, that's the way Trumpy Bear rolls. 3 people dead in US from Ebola and 4 in Benghazi - This is a CRIME ---> INVESTIGATE ---> ENDLESSLY ---> AWWWK!! And this crap as he has the blood of 210 thousand Americans on his hands. Classic


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > WATCH: Trump Bizarrely Trashed Obama Ebola Response In 2014
> ...


You should loosen up that tinfoil conspiracy hat... your single brain cell is dying...


----------



## DrLove (Oct 3, 2020)

Aletheia4u said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...



Dr Oz, Dr Phil, and Scott Atlas need you to join them in the Situation Room immediately - They LOVE your miracle cures!


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 3, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


I see you’re back to making things up.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 3, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



He's taking Remdivisir under the "compassionate use" applying to experimental drugs in a life-threatening situation as a last resort. It hasn't undergone widespread clinical testing, but Donald never met an experimental, unproven drug that he didn't need to take immediately. 









						Trump gets experimental drug aimed at curbing severe illness
					

The experimental antibody drug given to President Donald Trump has been called one of the most promising approaches to preventing serious illness from a COVID-19 infection. Its maker, Regeneron Pharmaceuticals Inc., said the company agreed to supply a single dose, given through an IV, for Trump...




					apnews.com


----------



## DrLove (Oct 3, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > China invented it, china released it
> ...



I'm pretty sure at least 10% of America's morons are on this board.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > President Donald Trump, who has been diagnosed with COVID-19, was headed to Walter Reed National Military Medical Center Friday afternoon, per White House pool reporters.
> ...



He's on remdesivir therapy.  It was described to me as being an intravenous medication which is a far cry away from hydroxy tablets.  He's also taking an experimental medicine  REGN-COV2.  
But he is not on breathing assistance.

It sounds incredibly serious when you start getting into the realm of drugs that the FDA hasn't approved. 









						Staying At Walter Reed Hospital, Trump Has Started Remdesivir Therapy
					

The president, who tested positive for the coronavirus, "has completed his first dose and is resting comfortably," physician Sean Conley said in a statement.




					www.npr.org


----------



## DrLove (Oct 3, 2020)

Toro said:


> "Super spreader"
> 
> You cultists were warned ...



Yep, they were hugging and kissing and almost zero face masks at the Super-Spreader Rose Garden ram-job event.
IDIOTS 









						Scrutiny on Rose Garden event after Kellyanne Conway and other guests test positive for Covid
					

At least seven people who attended event for Trump’s supreme court nominee have confirmed they have coronavirus




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DrLove (Oct 3, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> A DEMOCRAT WITH CLASS:



You mean a Democrat like Joe Biden?


----------



## DrLove (Oct 3, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Please stop spreading disinformation


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


So telling the president of the United States to "shut up" is acting like a leader?  Calling him a clown?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 3, 2020)

“Since this week’s back-to-back announcements that President Donald Trump and his adviser Hope Hicks have tested positive for coronavirus, at least 10 other people who were in close contact with them have shared similar results.

At least six of them attended a White House event Saturday at which Trump announced his Supreme Court nominee, Amy Coney Barrett. They include first lady Melania Trump, former White House Counselor Kellyanne Conway, GOP Sen. Mike Lee of Utah, GOP Sen. Thom Tillis of North Carolina, the Rev. John Jenkins, the president of Notre Dame University, and a White House reporter.”









						Rose Garden announcement of Supreme Court nominee potential 'super spreader' event; Trump plus seven others get COVID-19
					

Nearly 200 attended the White House event. Few wore masks or practiced social distancing. Among the infected: Kellyanne Conway and Melania Trump.




					news.yahoo.com
				




Yet another example of this administration’s reckless disregard for how serious the pandemic truly is.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 3, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Biden warned the Russians of any interferences.
> ...



Read the link. Do not stare at it. Your moronic, idiot, liar, weak leader has not said a single word against Putin, a weakling licking Putin boots. Dude what is wrong with you? 
Biden will be the president that will restore decency, respect and be the leader again of the free world.


----------



## Fueri (Oct 3, 2020)

Not sure where to find clarity on what has happened during chaotic period, but I know it won't be in a thread by one of the most slanted, pontificating loons on this forum....


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 3, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...


I’m disappointed that Biden didn’t call Trump ignorant and racist pig.
Biden told Trump to shut up, clown and liar is the sad real truth. Biden displayed a presidential behavior compared to Trump unhinged 10 yo boy. He even criticized Biden for wearing a mask. How stupid can that be?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Can you quote Hillary saying anything against Putin while she was in office?  Obama?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Well, now we know that you're an ignorant pig.  Fo you morons have an arguments other than personal attacks?


----------



## miketx (Oct 3, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump’s COVID-19 diagnoses is the consequence of a WH engaged in reckless, irresponsible behavior during a pandemic – where the wearing of masks was shunned, social distancing not practiced, and the health and safety guidelines ignored.
> 
> As a result of this administration’s willful ignorance and utter incompetence, the president has been hospitalized, other WH staff have been likewise infected, and scores of other individuals have been placed at needless risk.
> 
> ...


When have you ever had facts? Never.

No mystery, you vermin have done it somehow. Either that or it's fake news and Trump is up to something to shove up your sorry back sides. Either way:


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 3, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump’s COVID-19 diagnoses is the consequence of a WH engaged in reckless, irresponsible behavior during a pandemic – where the wearing of masks was shunned, social distancing not practiced, and the health and safety guidelines ignored.
> 
> As a result of this administration’s willful ignorance and utter incompetence, the president has been hospitalized, other WH staff have been likewise infected, and scores of other individuals have been placed at needless risk.
> 
> ...



STFU.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 3, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Each president has a duty and responsibility to the American people that as president he takes measures to ensure his health and safety – Trump has failed in that duty and responsibility.
> 
> Presidents who fail the American people do not deserve a second term.




No...he didn't....and no matter how many times you lie about this, it is still  a lie....the ones who failed were the blue state governors who put infected patients in nursing homes with the most vulnerable people....they should be in jail.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 3, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Yes he can but cowardly he didn’t because of incompetent and ineptness.


----------



## Dana7360 (Oct 3, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump’s COVID-19 diagnoses is the consequence of a WH engaged in reckless, irresponsible behavior during a pandemic – where the wearing of masks was shunned, social distancing not practiced, and the health and safety guidelines ignored.
> 
> As a result of this administration’s willful ignorance and utter incompetence, the president has been hospitalized, other WH staff have been likewise infected, and scores of other individuals have been placed at needless risk.
> 
> ...





trump has flouted his own CDC guidelines from the beginning. It really wasn't a matter of if he got the virus but when.

It was extremely irresponsible. He has put our whole government in jeopardy.

No responsible president who actually cares about our nation would be so irresponsible and reckless. 

He has had his super spreader events for months. Which has caused a trail of outbreaks where ever he goes. Now it's come back to him and is now infecting people in our government. 

He has put our nation in serious jeopardy.


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Read the link. Do not stare at it. Your moronic, idiot, liar, weak leader has not said a single word against Putin, a weakling licking Putin boots. Dude what is wrong with you?
> Biden will be the president that will restore decency, respect and be the leader again of the free world.


Biden talking tough from his basement is supposed to intimidate the russians?

I dont think so

the left, including the Deep State and democrat party have yet to show any actionable russian interference in the 2016 election

hillary was a bad candidate and the worst the russians might have done is tell the truth about her by buying ads on FaceBook

big deal

my guess is biden is already bought and paid for by china and russian and he is no threat to them at all


----------



## depotoo (Oct 3, 2020)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> I had a look of glee when I read that he has COVID, I mean he did perpetuate his own infection by throwing caution to the wind and downplaying it so that the USA wouldn't go into a frenzy and panic right?


Did you have the same glee reaction to this?








						Virginia Gov. Ralph Northam tests positive for Covid-19
					

Virginia Gov. Ralph Northam and his wife have tested positive for Covid-19, his office announced Friday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## mascale (Oct 3, 2020)

The way it now plays out:  RNC is actually led by stupid people!   Mostly, they likely live in the locker room where the Trumped-Up relayed all the locker room comments:  To the public.

The good news apparent is that the Locker Room only allows for about two dozen people at a time to have any influence, during any week.

"Crow,  James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Matt 25:  14-30:  Itself is often cited as pastoral source material(?)!)


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Oct 3, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump’s COVID-19 diagnoses is the consequence of a WH engaged in reckless, irresponsible behavior during a pandemic – where the wearing of masks was shunned, social distancing not practiced, and the health and safety guidelines ignored.
> 
> As a result of this administration’s willful ignorance and utter incompetence, the president has been hospitalized, other WH staff have been likewise infected, and scores of other individuals have been placed at needless risk.
> 
> ...


What facts are you talking about? When did he contract it? Let me guess you have an "Anonymous" virus source......what did COVID tell you?


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Oct 3, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump’s COVID-19 diagnoses is the consequence of a WH engaged in reckless, irresponsible behavior during a pandemic – where the wearing of masks was shunned, social distancing not practiced, and the health and safety guidelines ignored.
> 
> As a result of this administration’s willful ignorance and utter incompetence, the president has been hospitalized, other WH staff have been likewise infected, and scores of other individuals have been placed at needless risk.
> 
> ...



Let's be clear of the facts and your first paragraph is all feelings. Typical leftist.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 3, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Evidently, Barron has tested negative for COVID
> 
> Good to hear


Feigned compassion  Have to give you credit for at least TRYING to be better


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 3, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Oh my goodness Bri where have you been? Here is a link Hillary blasting Putin. Obama shoved a crippling economic sanctions against Putin after Crimea invasion, 2016 punishment......... expelled 35 Russians intelligence out of the country, shut down Russian’s residence. 


Clinton accuses Putin of acting on 'personal beef' in directing email hack | Hillary Clinton | The Guardian 









						Obama Strikes Back at Russia for Election Hacking (Published 2016)
					

The Obama administration said it was tossing out 35 intelligence operatives and imposing sanctions on Russian intelligence services and officers.




					www.nytimes.com
				





WASHINGTON — President Obama struck back at Russia on Thursday for its efforts to influence the 2016 election, ejecting 35 suspected Russian intelligence operatives from the United States and imposing sanctions on Russia’s two leading intelligence services.

The administration also penalized four top officers of one of those services, the powerful military intelligence unit known as the G.R.U.









						Russians leave country retreats in the U.S., ordered out by Obama
					

In small convoys of vehicles, Russians departed two countryside vacation retreats outside Washington and New York City without fanfare on Friday, ordered out by U.S. President Barack Obama who said the premises were linked to spying.




					mobile.reuters.com


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Oct 3, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> There was no way to predict how much damage and chaos one person could inflict on a country.
> 
> And again, going back to Europe about 90 years ago provides a guidepost.
> 
> One person, enabled by millions, can be a profound disaster.



Leave Obama out of this.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 3, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a look of glee when I read that he has COVID, I mean he did perpetuate his own infection by throwing caution to the wind and downplaying it so that the USA wouldn't go into a frenzy and panic right?
> ...


And hes a LEFTIST *DOCTOR*!  How the hell did that happen?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 3, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


MEEEEE? Look who is this bastard talking? I attacked Trump but I didn’t attacked you.  Dude Trump proved himself around the world that he is ignorant racist pig.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 3, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump’s COVID-19 diagnoses is the consequence of a WH engaged in reckless, irresponsible behavior during a pandemic – where the wearing of masks was shunned, social distancing not practiced, and the health and safety guidelines ignored.
> 
> As a result of this administration’s willful ignorance and utter incompetence, the president has been hospitalized, other WH staff have been likewise infected, and scores of other individuals have been placed at needless risk.
> 
> ...



Likely the CCP working with the DNC bioterror attack


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 3, 2020)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > There was no way to predict how much damage and chaos one person could inflict on a country.
> ...


No, I was talking about the object of your adoration, Donald Trump.

I just assumed you folks had enough intellect to know that.

My apologies for overestimating you folks.  Again.


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Do you think the russians were reading all of hillarys email communications including classified documents when she was sec of state?

And do you admit that obama allowed it to happen?


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 3, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Former Vice President Biden is showing himself to be a class act.  He showing respect of an individual who insulted his son and still he shows respect to that person. 

45 would never have done that, but 45 is an asshole and Biden is NOT!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 3, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


And you are still ignorant of differing modes of transmission...   Keep spinning...


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 3, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


I’d ask you for data to back up your claims but we both know you aren’t ever going to do that.

You’re a liar and deserve to be called out for it.


----------



## depotoo (Oct 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Racist?









						Jesse Jackson Sets Up Office To Monitor Corporate Action (Published 1997)
					

Rev Jesse L Jackson announces plans to open office on Wall Street in February that would seek to cajole, persuade and pressure American companies to hire and promote more blacks and members of other minorities, name more of them to corporate boards and award more business to companies owned by...




					www.nytimes.com
				



Want more?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 3, 2020)

The comments in places like this and social media need to be made into ads.

The left needs to be exposed 

At least the Biden puppet masters have enough sense to tread lightly lest they alienate NORMAL Americans.

Freak leftists are our best recruiters for the Republican Party


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> The comments in places like this and social media need to be made into ads.
> 
> The left needs to be exposed
> 
> ...


Instead of calling Biden a puppet why don’t you give him proper credit for how he has reacted to the situation?

If all you’ve got is putting a spotlight on the wingnut tards then you got issues. I saw Hannity and Ingrham focus a large part of their shows on these nuts and all I could think is “why are these people propping up twitter trolls to an audience of millions” makes them just as bad playing politics that way IMO.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 3, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



Oh Beagle my dear. I only said that because how much he is in love of HCQ endorsing it as a PM.
At his age of 74 confident and arrogant walking around without a mask.... Why is that? Because 1. he is dumb. 2. his in love of HCQ makes him feel like Superman..... 


This the big reasons why the experts, scientists, CDC, NIH, FDA never endorsed HCQ as a stupid and dumb idea to use it as Preventative Maintenance. Because you have to continue taking it as regiment after regiment that maybe just maybe it will stop the virus for attacking you but it can damage your heart.

Orange man bad? Trump proved himself he is bad ugly person. Remember when he made fun of Hillary when she was sick suffering from pneumonia? You and his rallies cheered. How sick is that? 

Kung flu..... his rallies cheered. Watched by Asian countries in disbelief. How sick is that? 

Downfall of America? Trump literally destroyed this country almost on purpose because of ignorance and stupidity. Sadly.


----------



## jbander (Oct 3, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


 Well here is my guarantee, what I listed are facts and much will be proven with his tax returns and the things the courts will find this ass hole guilty of, They are standing on the white house steps as we speak waiting for the pile of shit to leave office.. Hell 75% of my list you would have to be blind and brain dead to argue against.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



No, he can't. Even if he did the only law enforcement agency he has that could enforce it is the FBI. He could also use other FEDERAL officers, or nationalize the guard to do it, but with the guard you run into posese commitus issues.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



What a slimy anti-american SJW twat you are.

Go suck some Chinese Commie dick


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLove said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Your meme is exactly what leftist have been engaging in forever.


----------



## jbander (Oct 3, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


But realizing how stupid he is promoting the opposite has been a gas , and him sitting it out now shows what a fricken idiot he is , him and his hate Nazi opinions. It's called justice. something this criminal will be seeing a lot of when he walks out of the white house into the hands of the police. They are camped out on the white house steps as we speak.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Will more or less of the virus float in the breeze if the carrier is wearing a mask. Does being exposed to a smaller concentration of the virus Increase or decrease your chances of catching it? Does being exposed to a higher concentration of the virus effect the severity of a transmitted infection?

simple questions please give direct answers


----------



## DrLove (Oct 3, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Your meme is exactly what leftist have been engaging in forever.



Pee Wee response ^ summarily dismissed


----------



## jbander (Oct 3, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Not even close. The biggest liar in this country's history , the most hated man in the world and our country the laughing stock of the world. No man alive has come close to that level of Hate Nazism.


----------



## miketx (Oct 3, 2020)

jbander said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Lol, you lie more than a persian rug.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 3, 2020)

Warning - Do not believe a word Donald's hand-picked White House doctor says. 
Believe it when the Walter Reed doctors hold a presser. 









						White House Official Calls Next 48 Hours 'Critical' For Trump's Care
					

President Trump's physician, Dr. Sean Conley, told reporters on Saturday morning that Trump was "doing very well." But an official identified as chief of staff Mark Meadows gave a different account.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2020)

2aguy said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Trump’s COVID-19 diagnoses is the consequence of a WH engaged in reckless, irresponsible behavior during a pandemic – where the wearing of masks was shunned, social distancing not practiced, and the health and safety guidelines ignored.
> ...


----------



## jbander (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Warning - Do not believe a word Donald's hand-picked White House doctor says.
> Believe it when the Walter Reed doctors hold a presser.
> 
> 
> ...


No one works for the screaming carrot , that tells the truth and isn't a ass kisser. We all know what happens to people if they even look askance at a comment made by this mentally ill monster.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Warning - Do not believe a word Donald's hand-picked White House doctor says.
> Believe it when the Walter Reed doctors hold a presser.
> 
> 
> ...


Wut? We can't believe Impeached Trump's doctors? Since when?


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Mark8432 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Fewer people would have died had Impeached Trump warned the American people early on, when he knew, how deadly this virus is; and had he worn a mask regularly and promoted its use.

He did not lead America in this fight against a pandemic,  he failed America. And now his failures have come home to roost.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 3, 2020)

bravoactual said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



This is what REAL compassion looks like





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Faun said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Mark8432 said:
> ...




You mean like biden saying Trump was a xenophobe for stopping travel from China, and the other democrats telling us there wasn't a problem?  You mean like that...you doofus......

Masks?  You are a fucking moron....masks do not stop the spread of the virus......

Trump took immediate steps, and gave the Governors all they needed.....then the democrat governors put infected people in with at risk seniors, killing them.......the democrat governors should be in jail....

Those very same incompetent governors all said Trump was great and his help saved lives.....you lying doofus....

‘He Has Delivered for New York': Cuomo Praises Trump's Coronavirus Response
*But on Monday, Cuomo took to an unlikely venue -- The Howard Stern Show -- to offer genuine praise for the president's response to the coronavirus in his home state.*
*
"He has delivered for New York. He has," Cuomo said of Trump, in response to a question from Stern about whether the president has really done anything of consequence to help.

"By and large it has worked," Cuomo said of the relationship.

He cited, as he has before, the sending of the Navy ship USNS Comfort and the construction of a military field hospital at the Javits Center as examples of the president responding quickly to the state's needs.
He also, surprisingly, noted the president has even had a kind word for his brother Chris Cuomo - the CNN anchor who has himself been battling COVID-19.
=====

New Jersey..

'Extremely responsive': New Jersey governor praises Trump for coronavirus assistance | News Break
New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy gave the Trump administration a round of applause for helping his state combat the coronavirus. New Jersey has been one of the states hit hardest by the pandemic, with more than 120,000 confirmed cases and over 7,500 deaths. Murphy, a Democrat, joined Chris Wallace on Fox News Sunday and praised President Trump and his team for helping the state.
=====
California

California governor praises Trump's efforts to help state amid coronavirus crisis
*
*California Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) offered praise for President Trump’s efforts to help the state amid the coronavirus pandemic.

Newsom, who has frequently clashed with the White House, credited Trump’s intervention in getting a Navy ship to California and expanding federal resources in the Golden State, which has grappled with a significant outbreak.

"We have the USNS Mercy in California because of [Trump's] direct intervention and support, 2,000 of these federal medical stations because of his direct support," Newsom said on CNN. "So I can only speak for myself, but I have to be complementary. Otherwise, I would be simply lying to you, misleading you, and that is a wonderful thing to be able to say, and I hope that continues."*


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 3, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> President Donald Trump and first lady Melania Trump tested positive for the coronavirus, he announced on Twitter early Friday.
> 
> "Tonight, @FLOTUS and I tested positive for COVID-19. We will begin our quarantine and recovery process immediately. We will get through this TOGETHER!" he tweeted.
> 
> ...



Appreciated your words of encouragement and recovery....

OH....wait.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Oct 3, 2020)

All those wishing Trump dead-please continue on loud and long and maybe have some death protest demonstrations and riots for all the world to see.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


So much for his hydroxychloriquin bullshit.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> All those wishing Trump dead-please continue on loud and long and maybe have some death protest demonstrations and riots for all the world to see.


Most have been trashing him and anyone associated with him for 4 years.

Their concern is FAKE AS HELL.........just playing the Role of a SO CALLED CONCERNED person.......their True colors were for 4 years of attacks from their 4th tier of gov't and nothing more.

I don't want their SYMPATHY or concern............FAKE BS is all it is and they know it.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


You're deranged, brain-dead con. 

a) your deflection from Impeached Trump's failure to warn America is noted.

b) Biden never called Impeached Trump a xenophobe for banning travel from China.

c) while masks can't entirely stop the spead of COVID-19, they do lower the risk of spreading it.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 3, 2020)

Faun said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Oh I'll bet he's taking that too!


----------



## DrLove (Oct 3, 2020)

Faun said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Warning - Do not believe a word Donald's hand-picked White House doctor says.
> ...


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Not according to any of the information being released so far.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Trump, having defeated the democrats in impeachment......saved lives by his quick action to stop the spread of the virus.....meanwhile, the democrats, led by China Puppet, joe biden,  attacked him for his efforts at the time and downplayed the virus because they are allies to the communist government in China........

He warned about the Chinese flu at the state of the Union...you moron.....

You moron....

At the 47 second mark........you doofus...


----------



## DrLove (Oct 3, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Yeah, she was an amazing woman with a "shot mind"


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...



And President Trump tells the truth again....she was one of the worst people to ever sit on the Supreme Court.......


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


On top of his age, having a BMI of 31.5 means he's obese -- one of the high risk comorbidity factors. This may not end well for him.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...


You can criticize  someone's  POLICIES  without "HOPING SHE DIES" you damn moron


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Faun said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Of the two....biden better watch himself...........


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Faun said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Having had two brain surgeries, and with dementia, joe biden is in far more danger.......


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Biden has been watching himself. Being safe, following guidelines. Trump has mocked him and now the most protected guy in the world has got himself and many of his minions infected. Also put Biden and his family at risk during that debate and then failed to give him a heads up. I’d be fucking pissed if I were Biden. Trump is a damn fool, this situation highlights his complete incompetence.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Oct 3, 2020)

jbander said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > jbander said:
> ...


 No, you just whined. 
List facts or you have no argument.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


You flaming lunatic, you're so deranged, you didn't even address what I said. I said Impeached Trump failed to warn America about how deadly COVID-19 is and how many lives could have been spared had Americans known what he knew early on when he told Woodward the novel coronavirus is 5 times deadlier than the flu -- and you failed to address that by pointing out Impeached Trump mentioned coronavirus.

_Protecting Americans’ health also means fighting infectious diseases.  We are coordinating with the Chinese government and working closely together on the coronavirus outbreak in China.  My administration will take all necessary steps to safeguard our citizens from this threat._​
... nothing in there about what he knew about how dangerous the virus is.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Everyone will eventually get this virus...........will be reclassified for happening time and time again from now on.

Most walk right through it...........because the T cells know how to fight it.......from past exposure to the other 6 types of Corona................why so many get it and don't know it.

T cells are degraded as we get older.........so it doesn't remember what day it is anymore..........forgets how to fight it off and why older people get it and die............like they get the Flu and die......because our immune systems are weakened as we age.......

Tis a fact of life......whether you like it or not...........Covid shots will be like Flu shots in the future.......Labs guessing which strain MAY HIT US.........BEST GUESS because the Flue MUTATES......as does CORONA.......which are still part of the common cold and Flu now.

Will you ASSHOLES stop this shit after the election.......You are BORING ME.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 3, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



The NY State Attorney General is Donald's worst nightmare. And nothing Billy Barr can do about it. 








						AG James Reveals Sweeping Investigation Into Trump's Business Dealings
					

The president's real estate holdings face scrutiny.




					spectrumlocalnews.com


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 3, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Eventually that frail old man WILL get it.
How should we treat it leftist scum?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Will you ASSHOLES stop this shit after the election.......You are BORING ME


The answer is no


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLove said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > jbander said:
> ...


Never ending TDS from the left for political reasons....................not about law and order or JUSTICE.......only ABOUT POWER.

The DNC shows it's TYRANNICAL NATURE EVERY DAY.............we knew that about you already


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Biden absolutely should take every precaution possible, as should everyone-- but of the two, Impeached Trump is the one who eschewed precautions and of the two, Impeached Trump is the one who got infected and can die from it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLove said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > jbander said:
> ...


BTW ARE YOU GONNA HONOR YOUR WORD IF TRUMP WINS....................HMMM.........or will you just post under another sock puppet.............hmmmm


----------



## buttercup (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Biden has been watching himself. *Being safe, following guidelines. *Trump has mocked him and now the most protected guy in the world has got himself and many of his minions infected. Also put Biden and his family at risk during that debate and then failed to give him a heads up. I’d be fucking pissed if I were Biden. Trump is a damn fool, this situation highlights his complete incompetence.



That is precisely how they wanted you to react. The bolded part is the conclusion they wanted people to arrive at. Problem - Reaction - Solution.  It's amazing to me how easy it is for the PTSB to manipulate the masses.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Biden isn't the one in a hospital fighting COVID-19 -- he's the one wishing Impeached Trump a speedy recovery from it.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




He has been hidden from the public for months........who knows if he has had it or not...you doofus.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


If you’re board then don’t join the thread. Seems pretty simple to me


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Biden has been watching himself. *Being safe, following guidelines. *Trump has mocked him and now the most protected guy in the world has got himself and many of his minions infected. Also put Biden and his family at risk during that debate and then failed to give him a heads up. I’d be fucking pissed if I were Biden. Trump is a damn fool, this situation highlights his complete incompetence.
> ...


What are you talking about? That not manipulation is simple fact. How is what I said inaccurate?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I said your comments are boring me.........board is a different subject........lol

We will all eventually get it...........most get it and don't know it........and here you are going with your daily TDS.......this will happen eventually...........all we have done is screwed the economy for the inevitable.............and an election..........BS


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Are you serious?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


The retarded attitude that you’re spitting and that got Trump hospitalized is what’s dragged the economy down. The partisan fights, mocking masks, downplaying the virus. Had we gone after this thing in a unified way then we would be in a much better spot right now and could actually be opening up in a much safer environment. I’m sorry you don’t understand that.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


BS.........I've shown the studies.......those INFECTED BY TDS .....................like you........well.........SORRY ......NO CURE FOR YOU.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Social distancing is probably the oldest and most reliable method of stopping transmission of a disease.   When a virus moves through the air it is considered to be airborne.   It floats through the air and travels through ventilation systems and is picked up by air currents. Measles, Tuberculosis, and smallpox are examples of an airborne virus. The fact that they float through the air makes them extremely contagious. 

Coronavirus is not airborne. It's primary method of transmission is within expelled droplets.  It travels within both large and small droplets expelled from the airways of an infected person. Depending on the velocity of the droplets, they settle disperse and dry up at varying rates of time.  In a room, talking and breathing at normal levels will limit most all droplets to 6 feet.  Singing and yelling expels the droplets at a higher velocity and they can travel 12 feet or even further.  One thing to keep in mind is that the droplets disperse as they travel, thus lowering the viral load (concentration level).  We don't know how much of a viral load it takes to create an infection but we do know the higher the viral load, the more likely an infection will develop and the more serious it will be.

Apparently the White House relies on social distancing because mask wearing is not common.  The problem is no one enforces social distancing and thus people are commonly seen within a foot or so with no masks.  People sit next to one another without masks.  I find it surprising that this is the first major outbreak.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




He did.......he got the governors all of the resources they needed to flatten the curve, then you asshats changed the goal to no one dying of the virus........

Here....what the actual governors said about this before they murdered senior citizens by putting infected people in their nursing homes...

‘He Has Delivered for New York': Cuomo Praises Trump's Coronavirus Response
*But on Monday, Cuomo took to an unlikely venue -- The Howard Stern Show -- to offer genuine praise for the president's response to the coronavirus in his home state.*
*
"He has delivered for New York. He has," Cuomo said of Trump, in response to a question from Stern about whether the president has really done anything of consequence to help.

"By and large it has worked," Cuomo said of the relationship.

He cited, as he has before, the sending of the Navy ship USNS Comfort and the construction of a military field hospital at the Javits Center as examples of the president responding quickly to the state's needs.
He also, surprisingly, noted the president has even had a kind word for his brother Chris Cuomo - the CNN anchor who has himself been battling COVID-19.
=====

New Jersey..

'Extremely responsive': New Jersey governor praises Trump for coronavirus assistance | News Break
New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy gave the Trump administration a round of applause for helping his state combat the coronavirus. New Jersey has been one of the states hit hardest by the pandemic, with more than 120,000 confirmed cases and over 7,500 deaths. Murphy, a Democrat, joined Chris Wallace on Fox News Sunday and praised President Trump and his team for helping the state.
=====
California

California governor praises Trump's efforts to help state amid coronavirus crisis
*
*California Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) offered praise for President Trump’s efforts to help the state amid the coronavirus pandemic.*
*
Newsom, who has frequently clashed with the White House, credited Trump’s intervention in getting a Navy ship to California and expanding federal resources in the Golden State, which has grappled with a significant outbreak.

"We have the USNS Mercy in California because of [Trump's] direct intervention and support, 2,000 of these federal medical stations because of his direct support," Newsom said on CNN. **"So I can only speak for myself, but I have to be complementary. Otherwise, I would be simply lying to you, misleading you, and that is a wonderful thing to be able to say, and I hope that continues."*


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Studies?! What are you talking about? Studies show the virus is contagious for two weeks. They also show that you can’t catch it if you’re not exposed to it. So if everybody locked themselves in their homes for a couple weeks it would be gone. I know that’s not possible but a variation of that is how you reduce cases, slow the spread, give tome to develop the proper medicine to treat and prevent. Wake the fuck up, this is basic stuff I’m telling you.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



The economy is recovering no matter how hard the democrat governors try to keep their states locked down until after the election....you moron.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Good explanation and very common sense. So why is it so you think these Trumpsters aren’t understanding this basic process you laid out?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Yes Trump sent money and medical support to governors in need. Bravo, something a trained monkey would do. As far as the rest of it which I outline he completely fail and lead a movement which has now resulted in him and lord knows how many of his supporters in the hospital. #RemeberHerman


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


When did I say the economy wasn’t recovering?


----------



## buttercup (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



It's not about a virus, it never has been. It's about pushing numerous agendas.   It's another elusive "invisible enemy" that serves as the perfect pretext for power grabs and bringing about a number of draconian globalist agendas.  Since we've been lied to continually in the last couple decades about so many things, and since the US can legally propagandize its own citizens, I take EVERYTHING that comes from the government  / controlled media with a big grain of salt.   

This guy explains it well, but you have to watch the whole video because he doesn't get to the point right away (The video can't be embedded because it's on bitchute, so here's the link) : Hold On!  Here We Go!


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You possess exactly zero evidence Biden ever had it.

I possess a shit ton of evidence Impeached Trump has it.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He's deranged.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Maybe it’s not about a virus for you but it is for millions of other people. Last time I checked the world revolves around the sun...  you’re just along for the ride


----------



## DrLove (Oct 3, 2020)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



This is why I placed 2a in permanent limbo. Life is too short for stupid conspiracy theories.


----------



## buttercup (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Actually, millions of people worldwide have woken up and understood what is actually going on and where this all heading.  Americans?  Not so much.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Well I’m sure the world is grateful to have you out here speaking for them. Good luck messaging to the medical workers and victims of the disease. SMH


----------



## DrLove (Oct 3, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



WHEEEEEEEEEE!!!! ^


----------



## buttercup (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I was just stating a fact, there have been massive protests in many parts of the world, England, Germany, Spain, and numerous other places, because people with common sense are waking up  and can see where this is all heading.

You on the other hand, are lapping up everything you've been spoon-fed  by a corrupt government and controlled media that can legally propagandize you.  And on top of that, you eagerly spread their message for them. That's the very definition of useful idiot.


----------



## buttercup (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLove said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Nice try, but I'm not a Q person. I'm actually against Q, they are a big part of the problem, because it's about misdirection and giving Republicans false hope.

This guy explains it:


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


How much training in science do you have?

People with no experience throw scientific studies around all the time as if they actually understand wha they’re talking about.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Yawn.......I've been showing many studies since this began and more recently........surely you have seen me post them time and time again........

But your narrative is TDS and nothing more.

We will eventually get this.........and IT WILL RUN IT'S COURSE.........same for Trump.......and even eventually Biden.......can't hide in the basement forever bro...........and with it Mutating......it's gonna be just like the yearly Flu......and in colds....Flu.............it already is like that..........this is the 7th strain of Corona........

But I guess you don't care about that or the T Cell studies that make your Narrative suck.









						Targets of T Cell Responses to SARS-CoV-2 Coronavirus in Humans with COVID-19 Disease and Unexposed Individuals
					

Understanding adaptive immunity to SARS-CoV-2 is important for vaccine development, interpreting coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pathogenesis, and…




					www.sciencedirect.com
				











						Presence of SARS-CoV-2-reactive T cells in COVID-19 patients and healthy donors
					

Severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) has caused a rapidly unfolding pandemic, overwhelming health care systems worldwide[1][1]. Clinical manifestations of Coronavirus-disease 2019 (COVID-19) vary broadly, ranging from asymptomatic infection to acute respiratory failure...




					www.medrxiv.org


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I post STUDIES from those who do Moron............you have a problem with my data I suggest you take it to them.

You know.......the PROFESSIONALS who do these studies..........But OH WELL.

NICE SPIN............


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


What message am I spreading? That acting safely will keep you healthy? Ohh damn, the horror!!!!


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


How do those study’s contradict my “narrative”?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> People with no experience throw scientific studies around all the time as if they actually understand wha they’re talking about.


Exactly WHAT IS DIFFICULT about the studies I JUST POSTED AGAIN.........hmmm..........Do you have a Reading comprehension problem..........hmmm

It states CLEARLY.....that in the Study.....40 to 60 % have some immunity or immunity  with the virus.............because of past corona viruses......and the body's T Cells remember how to fight it.

Which is why under 50 the death rate is like .001%...........But that doesn't push the FEAR NARRATIVE your side has been pushing from the beginning............I posted the studies from the beginning of this.......and still do...........OH WELL.









						Targets of T Cell Responses to SARS-CoV-2 Coronavirus in Humans with COVID-19 Disease and Unexposed Individuals
					

Understanding adaptive immunity to SARS-CoV-2 is important for vaccine development, interpreting coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pathogenesis, and…




					www.sciencedirect.com
				




*Summary*
Understanding adaptive immunity to SARS-CoV-2 is important for vaccine development, interpreting coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pathogenesis, and calibration of pandemic control measures. Using HLA class I and II predicted peptide “megapools,” circulating SARS-CoV-2-specific CD8+ and CD4+ T cells were identified in ∼70% and 100% of COVID-19 convalescent patients, respectively. CD4+ T cell responses to spike, the main target of most *vaccine efforts, were robust and correlated with* the magnitude of the anti-SARS-CoV-2 IgG and IgA titers. The M, spike, and N proteins each accounted for 11%–27% of the total CD4+ response, with additional responses commonly targeting nsp3, nsp4, ORF3a, and ORF8, among others. For CD8+ T cells, spike and M were recognized, with at least eight SARS-CoV-2 ORFs targeted. Importantly, *we detected SARS-CoV-2-reactive CD4+ T cells in ∼40%–60% of unexposed individuals, suggesting cross-reactive T cell recognition between circulating “common cold” coronaviruses and SARS-CoV-2.*


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Then you may have missed the idiocy he posted where before making the baseless claim that Biden could have had COVID-19, he said COVID-19 would be more life threatening for Biden to contract than for Impeached Trump to contract.

Meaning he's talking out of both sides of his mouth where Biden would probably not survive COVID-19 ... but that Biden could have had COVID-19.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

__





						Presence of SARS-CoV-2-reactive T cells in COVID-19 patients and healthy donors
					

Severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) has caused a rapidly unfolding pandemic, overwhelming health care systems worldwide[1][1]. Clinical manifestations of Coronavirus-disease 2019 (COVID-19) vary broadly, ranging from asymptomatic infection to acute respiratory failure...




					www.medrxiv.org
				




Discussion Our study demonstrates the presence of S-reactive CD4+ 161 T cells in COVID-19 patients, and in 162 a subset of SARS-CoV-2 seronegative HD. In light of the very recent emergence of SARS163 CoV-2, our data raise the intriguing possibility that pre-existing S-reactive T cells in a subset 164 of SARS-CoV-2 seronegative HD represent cross-reactive clones raised against S-proteins, 165 probably acquired as a result of previous exposure to HCoV. Endemic HCoV account for about 166 20% of “common cold” upper respiratory tract infections in humans. HCoV infections are ubiquitous, but they display a winter seasonality in temperate regions32–34 167 .* Based on 168 epidemiological data indicating an average of two episodes of “common cold” per year in the 169 adult population, it may be extrapolated that the average adult contracts a HCoV infection on 170 average every two to three years. Protective antibodies may wane in the interim but cellular immunity could remain15,35 171 . Although the overall amino acid sequence homology of spike 172 glycoproteins is relatively low among HCoV, there is an overlap of MHC-II epitopes located 173 especially in the C-terminal domain of the here used peptide pools (Figure 1a, Supplementary Figure 1). This may explain the preferential reactivity of CD4+ 174 T cells to the C-terminal domain 175 in one third of SARS-CoV-2 seronegative HD. *


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

Those STUDIES ARE FROM PROFESSIONALS............

They are the ones WHO MAKE VACCINES................

And they are studying WHY younger people walk through it........and older don't.......and WHY some don't even know they had it..........or HAVE IT.......

The studies show so far that if you had another version of Corona......your body remembers how to fight it off via the T cells......and why so many don't ever know they had it.....

The last study shows, which was the first study actually........shows how people had the common cold.....corona and that helped the body fight this one.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

Chloroquine is a potent inhibitor of SARS coronavirus infection and spread
					

Severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) is caused by a newly discovered coronavirus (SARS-CoV). No effective prophylactic or post-exposure therapy is currently available.We report, however, that chloroquine has strong antiviral effects on SARS-CoV infection ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				





*Results*
We report, however, that chloroquine has strong antiviral effects on SARS-CoV infection of primate cells. These inhibitory effects are observed when the cells are treated with the drug either before or after exposure to the virus, suggesting both prophylactic and therapeutic advantage. In addition to the well-known functions of chloroquine such as elevations of endosomal pH, the drug appears to interfere with terminal glycosylation of the cellular receptor, angiotensin-converting enzyme 2. This may negatively influence the virus-receptor binding and abrogate the infection, with further ramifications by the elevation of vesicular pH, resulting in the inhibition of infection and spread of SARS CoV at clinically admissible concentrations.
*Conclusion*
Chloroquine is effective in preventing the spread of SARS CoV in cell culture. Favorable inhibition of virus spread was observed when the cells were either treated with chloroquine prior to or after SARS CoV infection. In addition, the indirect immunofluorescence assay described herein represents a simple and rapid method for screening SARS-CoV antiviral compounds.


The HCL nonsense from the left.....who hated the drug because Trump endorsed it........PRAISED FAUCI.............but Fauci has KNOWN about it since 2005 from the 2003 SARs.......outbreak from 2003........

Just political BS from the lame stream media in full attack mode against Trump........All it has ever been....

But HEY......IGNORE THE SCIENCE.........LOL


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > People with no experience throw scientific studies around all the time as if they actually understand wha they’re talking about.
> ...


Because we don’t know if those cross reactive antibodies confer immunity or decrease susceptibility to COVID 19.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

T Cell immunity existed before this Covid so called crisis
					

This Covid is the 7th time and 7th strain of this virus.........Corona has been around since WWII ........it has always been part of the cold viruses........  Now as the FEAR MONGERING losses steam..............studies are starting to come out that people may have already had T CELL IMMUNITY...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				








__





						Minnesota’s Democrat Governor quietly rescinds Hydroxychloroquine ban
					

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2020/08/19/nolte-minnesotas-democrat-governor-quietly-rescinds-hydroxychloroquine-ban/ Minnesota’s Democrat Governor Quietly Rescinds Hydroxychloroquine Ban    This includes Yale School of Public Health epidemiology professor Dr. Harvey A. Risch, who wrote...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




DNC stupidity





__





						How Coronavirus Raced Through Quarantined Cruise Ship.
					

I have been stating for weeks now .....hell maybe even a month that this virus will spread through ventilation systems.  I've also shown the SARs reports for Hong Kong OVER AND OVER AGAIN.  Because the studies SHOWED HOW IT SPREAD.  The Cruise ship Diamond Princess quarantined was in effect a...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Airborne back in March





__





						Fauci approved Chloroquine in 2005 for coronavirus infection and spread
					

Fauci approved Chloroquine in 2005 for coronavirus infection and spread  https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1232869/  Results We report, however, that chloroquine has strong antiviral effects on SARS-CoV infection of primate cells. These inhibitory effects are observed when the cells...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Fauci knew about it in 2005 ......HCL





__





						Perspectives of the Pandemic
					

Perspectives of the Pandemic  And FYI thread for those interested to read and watch........You can read them or watch them if you choose to do so........I've shown the nurse in New York on many threads.............showing what happened there...........Enjoy...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Who are these WE PEOPLE..........I said if you have a problem with THESE STUDIES...........contact those professionals that did the studies..............

Their names are in the studies.............go tell them how wrong they are in these studies......I'm sure they will listen to you.........LOL


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Chloroquine is a potent inhibitor of SARS coronavirus infection and spread
> 
> 
> Severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) is caused by a newly discovered coronavirus (SARS-CoV). No effective prophylactic or post-exposure therapy is currently available.We report, however, that chloroquine has strong antiviral effects on SARS-CoV infection ...
> ...


Drugs functioning in a Petri dish is not the same thing as functioning in a living being.

What is your scientific background?


----------



## iceberg (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You pretty much said "you didn't do everything WE wanted so you deserve this" 

country ain't about 1 side, bitch.


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


They aren’t wrong. What’s wrong is what you’re saying about their studies.

I don’t think you understand what you’re reading.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 3, 2020)

When he gets thru this, its YOUR turn.  How shall WE respond? Like you?


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 3, 2020)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



So much for personal responsibility.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

T cell immunity in the elderly
					

A study by Monash Biomedicine Discovery Institute (BDI) expands the understanding of the molecular pathways that control T cell function and survival and how it relates to declining T cell immunity in the elderly.




					medicalxpress.com
				





T cells play an important role in the body's immune response to viral infections and tumors,* but T cell immunity wanes as we age, thus increasing our susceptibility to these diseases.*

"We've shown that an amped-up metabolism, rather than arming cells to fight pathogens better, is associated with T cell survival over a lifespan. The cells need to substantially increase their metabolism just to survive in the relatively hostile environment of the elderly," Professor La Gruta said.

*"This work is important because one of the hallmarks of immune aging is the loss of T cells. So it provides clues on how we might promote T cell survival in the elderly, and so boost T cell immunity," Professor La Gruta said.*

Continue reading.

And why the elderly are dying from it..........their T Cells are weakened from age...........

AGAIN.......SCIENTIFIC STUDY......on why it attacks the elderly...........BUT IGNORE THE SCIENCE GUYS.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Chloroquine is a potent inhibitor of SARS coronavirus infection and spread
> ...


STFU...........I post studies............if you have a problem with these studies......then contact the professionals who do the studies.

You attack me because I post articles and SCIENTIFIC STUDIES......You and people like you post how we HATE SCIENCE....when we show you SCIENCE........YOU ATTACK US..................and NOT THE SCIENCE.

Which part of WHICH STUDY is your major malfunction...........hmm.......

Right it up and send it to them.......I could care less.........and I could care less about ANY MORE OF YOUR FEAR MONGERING.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


BS............they are explaining why people don't show symptoms............and the percentages from it and why they believe it is happening.

Now you spin saying I have a reading comprehension problem .....when it is you that has......

*we detected SARS-CoV-2-reactive CD4+ T cells in ∼40%–60% of unexposed individuals, suggesting cross-reactive T cell recognition between circulating “common cold” coronaviruses and SARS-CoV-2.*

How do I misrepresent their study........hmmmm

Spin away bro.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I’m all for personal responsibly. Part of that responsibility is to act in a way to keep yourself and your community safe. Part of our nations leaders responsibility is to keep us ACCURATELY informed and to give guidelines and support so we can act in a safe way. Trump failed to be accurate in his messaging and he failed to fail low his own teams guidelines, he politicized mask wearing, mocked Biden for following his guidelines and now he is in the hospital. It doesn’t get any more clear cut than what we are seeing with our own eyes. The dude is completely incompetent


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

From London........saying what I'm saying..........LISTEN


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Leo123 (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> I’m all for personal responsibly. Part of that responsibility is to act in a way to keep yourself and your community safe. Part of our nations leaders responsibility is to keep us ACCURATELY informed and to give guidelines and support so we can act in a safe way. Trump failed to be accurate in his messaging and he failed to fail low his own teams guidelines, he politicized mask wearing, mocked Biden for following his guidelines and now he is in the hospital. It doesn’t get any more clear cut than what we are seeing with our own eyes. The dude is completely incompetent


If you are wearing a germ-laden mask you are not being responsible.  You are being stupid.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 3, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Your statement, "Mask don't work" illustrates quite well why we have over 200,000 dead, a struggling economy, and a deeply divided nation.  If you're not able to understand the science, you should be able understand the common sense of mask wearing.  Putting a barrier between a person expelling viral droplets and others is going to reduce the spread of those droplets.  It's not rocket science. The science behind wearing masks originated in the1880s and has been accepted around the world.  For over a hundred years we have known masks stop the spread disease.  For over 60 years, health care authorities have been using masks to control outbreaks of viruses.  They work extremely well as long as the government can overcome the opposition to wearing them.  Thanks to Donald Trump that is not happening in America today which is exactly why we will be looking at over 250,000 deaths by the end of next month, most of which could have avoided.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

Where is YOUR SCEINTIFIC EVIDENCE PEEPS...........

I don't see it...............I'm showing it OVER AND OVER AGAIN............

Counter it WITH SCIENCE..........hmmmm


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Where is YOUR SCEINTIFIC EVIDENCE PEEPS...........
> 
> I don't see it...............I'm showing it OVER AND OVER AGAIN............
> 
> Counter it WITH SCIENCE..........hmmmm


You’re not showing anything other than your misuse of studies that you don’t really understand.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 3, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Your statement, "Mask don't work" illustrates quite well why we have over 200,000 dead, a struggling economy, and a deeply divided nation. If you're not able to understand the science, you should be able understand the common sense of mask wearing. Putting a barrier between a person expelling viral droplets and others is going to reduce the spread of those droplets. It's not rocket science. The science behind wearing masks originated in the1880s and has been accepted around the world. For over a hundred years we have know masks stop the spread disease. For over 60 years, health care authorities have been using masks to control outbreaks of viruses. They work extremely well as long as the government can overcome the opposition to wearing them. Thanks to Donald Trump that is not happening in America today which is exactly why we will be looking at over 250,000 deaths by the end of next month, most of which could have avoided.


Says "Dr Flopper"


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is YOUR SCEINTIFIC EVIDENCE PEEPS...........
> ...


BS.............I just showed VIDEOS.........talking about the very thing.......and they are the Professionals........PERIOD.

You keep saying I misrepresent studies.............PROVE IT.........you haven't SHOWN ANY PROOF WHATSOEVER OF ANYTHING HERE.

NONE...........NADDA.........ZILCH...........NOTHING...

Now show me the SCIENCE that disproves these guys.........GO AHEAD.


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


I already critiqued your faulty assumptions made in several of these studies but you ignored it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...




Show me evidence against the articles I posted or STFU


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m all for personal responsibly. Part of that responsibility is to act in a way to keep yourself and your community safe. Part of our nations leaders responsibility is to keep us ACCURATELY informed and to give guidelines and support so we can act in a safe way. Trump failed to be accurate in his messaging and he failed to fail low his own teams guidelines, he politicized mask wearing, mocked Biden for following his guidelines and now he is in the hospital. It doesn’t get any more clear cut than what we are seeing with our own eyes. The dude is completely incompetent
> ...


Then don’t wear a germ-laden mask. Duh


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Again, I’m not refuting the articles. 

But you need to stop claiming the articles say things they don’t.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

Again..............a professional saying what I've been saying to the T

Is he wrong too..............as I say what people like him are saying.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


What things they don't say............YOU DON'T SAY..............EXACTLY WHAT HAVE I MISREPRESENTED.....

I've now shown MORE PROGESSIONALS saying the same thing.............What am I misrepresenting......and PROVE IT.

I can do this shit all day bro.........doctor after doctor ...study after study..........HOW ABUUT YOU....

You still haven't produced an OUNCE OF EVIDENCE for ANYTHING..........NOTHING......NADDA........ZILCH.......


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Then don’t wear a germ-laden mask. Duh


As soon as you put that mask on it is full of germs from your hands, face, mouth, etc.  "duh"


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

A Doctor saying what I'm saying........is he misrepresenting it too.........LOL


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

Here's a PRESIDENT OF A MEDICAL COLLEGE SAYING IT TOO..............OMFG.......IT'S A TIN FOIL HAT DAY


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

2 minutes in............showing CDC guidelines for masks.........cloth masks......before that the WHO saying cloth masks don't work.

check it out..........funny how the CDC forgets what it says before.......LOL


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


You’re claiming that a paper that shows T cell reactivity to COVID makes one immune. We don’t know that and the paper does not make this claim.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Then don’t wear a germ-laden mask. Duh
> ...


Why do


Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Then don’t wear a germ-laden mask. Duh
> ...


you don’t know what you’re talking about.









						CDC director says face masks may offer more protection against COVID than a vaccine. Here's what other experts say.
					

Health experts point out that we don't yet know how effective a vaccine will be – but we do know masks help stop the spread.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Aletheia4u (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Dr Oz, Dr Phil, and Scott Atlas need you to join them in the Situation Room immediately - They LOVE your miracle cures!


I thought they said that there is no cure?






__





						Srnola.com
					





					invest.srnola.com


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

Fauci ...........lol

A trickster for the news.......lol................watch him play it off on Trump when asked......LMAO


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> 2 minutes in............showing CDC guidelines for masks.........cloth masks......before that the WHO saying cloth masks don't work.
> 
> check it out..........funny how the CDC forgets what it says before.......LOL


Funny how you think quoting statements made a month after the virus landed are somehow more relevant to what they are saying after learning much much more about how it works. That’s a joke of an argument you’re making there. Do better


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


LOL

It according to MANY SOURCES.........gives some immunity and immunity to a portion of those tested in SCIENCE........

You MORON..............over and over again.........those people doing the Scientific data Say it is key to their finding a long term solution for it..........as antibodies go away to quick........LIKE THE SEASONAL FLU...........

Again..............you haven't shown ANYTHING to counter what i've said here.......NOTHING.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> you don’t know what you’re talking about.











						CDC and WHO offer conflicting advice on masks. An expert tells us why.
					

The WHO issued new guidance that may seem confusing to Americans, who have been advised by the CDC, to wear cloth face masks in public to slow COVID-19's spread.




					abcnews.go.com
				




Neither do you.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > 2 minutes in............showing CDC guidelines for masks.........cloth masks......before that the WHO saying cloth masks don't work.
> ...


Funny how I predicted a lot of what happened from the beginning.........you not so much.

Which part of my posting is pissing you off too...............I've shown article after article......peer reviewed studies........

Exactly what is so wrong with it............hmmm...........

People like you screwed this country royally with your FEAR MONGERING.............I'm showing data............you can't refute the data............I did it by reading studies back then and now...........

Your side just goes..........WE HATE TRUMP EVERYDAY........you are useless.


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


You’ve shown no papers that demonstrate it. The one that came close doesn’t actually make that claim. I don’t care who you’re quoting from YouTube or whatever, because it’s not reflective of the literature.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Funny how you think quoting statements made a month after the virus landed are somehow more relevant to what they are saying after learning much much more about how it works. That’s a joke of an argument you’re making there. Do better


We learned lots.   Like masks don't stop viruses they stop aerosol droplets and those droplets get trapped in masks.   We learned that viruses are typically transmitted from hand to face.  Each time you put on that mask you're touching your face, each time you pull the mask down (like I see many doing) you are infecting your face with whatever is on your hands.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

Denmark.........no masks........schools....just distancing.

take a look


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


STFU...........

PISS OFF........you haven't shown jack squat that you can't refute what i've shown..........


----------



## Flopper (Oct 3, 2020)

candycorn said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


As healthcare professional have said so often, this virus is unpredictable.  However, a good indication of the outcome is how well he does over the first 3 or 4 days.  Almost everyone that is admitted to hospital with Corvid will have symptoms for about 2 weeks.  A small percent will have symptoms that linger for months.  His O2 level of 96 is good and so far it looks like he does not have a lot lower respiratory distress.

As much as I can't stand the guy, I do hope he makes a recover.  However, a near death experience might do him some good.  It often does.  Look at Boris Johnson.


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


I’ve already told you that what you’ve shown doesn’t say what you think it does.

You don’t really understand what you’re reading. Do you have any scientific background?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > you don’t know what you’re talking about.
> ...


Why are you posting an article from May to refute my article from September?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


What qualifies you for anything............PISS OFF


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


What exactly do you think I predicted?


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


I’ve been reading medical literature for decades. I have degree in biochemistry. An MD. Two board certifications.

What do you have?


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 3, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



*Masks are not to protect the wearer. They are extremely useful in protecting people from the person wearing the mask.*

Then you didn't read the article.  The whole point of the article was that they tested a person who had Covid-19, and were sick, and they had the mask on.

What they found is that Covid-19 was still released into the environment.  The masks did nothing.  That was whole entire point of the article, if you had read it.   There was zero evidence that even surgical masks prevented the spread, let alone the N95.

As for your link.... did you read your link?   It's ridiculous.    "but that nearly all these droplets were blocked when the mouth was covered by a damp washcloth."

Really?  Damp washclothes?    First, no kidding.  Having a damp cloth over your mouth, like you are being water boarded, does reduce covid-19 dropplets being released.

Please show me the number of people wearing damp face masks?  I'll help you out.  The number is somewhere below one.

No one is walking around with damp face masks, so using that as a reason to say masks work is idiotic.
*
Another study of people who had influenza or the common cold found that wearing a surgical mask significantly reduced the amount of these respiratory viruses emitted in droplets and aerosols.*

Which begs a huge question if you read the data.   According to this data, influenza is getting through the masks far more than Common Cold Covid.  (notice they did not test Covid-19 specifically, just other corona illnesses).

So influenza is getting through the mask.... but influenza is far less contagious than Covid-19, which the mask prevents.   Yet we already know Covid is far more contagious than influenza.  

See a problem there sparky?  Influenza is making it through the masks, but influenza is less contagious than Covid-19.   That means one of two things... either the primary method of transmission is not through coughing and breathing, thus the masks are pointless, or the test is bad, and they are simply not detecting the virus being transmitted.    Because we know for a fact that Covid-19 is far more contagious, and yet Influenza according to that research is more contagious.

*A recent study published in Health Affairs, for example, compared the COVID-19 growth rate before and after mask mandates in 15 states and the District of Columbia. It found that mask mandates led to a slowdown in daily COVID-19 growth rate, which became more apparent over time. The first five days after a mandate, the daily growth rate slowed by 0.9 percentage-points compared to the five days prior to the mandate; at three weeks, the daily growth rate had slowed by 2 percentage-points.*

Now this is ridiculous.   This is just shockingly dumb.

You know what else happened at exactly the same time as the mask mandates?   And I mean the EXACT SAME TIME....?     The lock down.  Stopping large meetings, and large social gatherings.

I don't know of a single state anywhere, that has zero lock down, zero restrictions, but promoted mask wearing alone.

So how do you even think you can tease out the effects of the lock down, and separate them from the effects of the mask wearing?

Of course you can't.   Of course you can't!  It is impossible.   If they even attempt to claim they can, they are liars.

How do I know this?  Denmark.  Denmark actually discouraged use of masks.   I don't see the Denmark had drastically higher death rates, or infection rates, than the rest of Europe, or the US.

So no.  Dumb dumb dumb article.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Yawn..........you have no proof of that.......and it changes NOTHING.......Those articles I posted are point blank PROFESSIONALS..........

So PISS OFF.......You aren't shit.....and have provided this to this thread.............Jack and Squat.


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Don’t ask questions you don’t want answers too.

I see you’re done trying to quote studies and hiding behind these “professionals”. That’s probably because the studies don’t say what you’re claiming.

Over and over again, you’ve quoted studies that you clearly don’t understand.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 3, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Nice claims.  Could be true.   Where is your proof?

I've read through the links thus far, and none make that case conclusively.

The very fact they are using such scant meager evidence, suggests it's more opinion than fact.

I'm not opposed to it.  I just don't see the evidence for it.   There is no real evidence that masks work.

Covid-19 came from China, where they were wearing masks all the time anyway.   If the masks worked, there should never have been a pandemic.

And equally here in the US, we've been wearing masks since April.   Why hasn't it worked?

As much as you people scream about Trump.....  the fact is, we've all been locked down, and we've all been wearing masks, since March honestly.  

Why hasn't it worked?   Why is it, that in Denmark, they didn't see dramatically higher rates of infection and death than the US, when Denmark DISCOURAGED the use of masks?

Why?   You keep saying it's so effective.... where's the proof?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


BYE..........ANOTHER ONE TO IGNORE.


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Adios snowflake.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how you think quoting statements made a month after the virus landed are somehow more relevant to what they are saying after learning much much more about how it works. That’s a joke of an argument you’re making there. Do better
> ...


Wow, you are unbelievable. You mean all those germs that would be in your mouth or your hands get stuck in the mask?! And you think that’s helping your point?!


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how you think quoting statements made a month after the virus landed are somehow more relevant to what they are saying after learning much much more about how it works. That’s a joke of an argument you’re making there. Do better
> ...


Masks don’t stop viruses, huh? Is that why doctors and nurses who treat contagious patients wear them and don’t get sick?! Dude you’re way to dumb to be trying to make this argument


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Surgical masks.......not cloth ones......I could show the studies again on that but what's the dang point.

Most in this country are wearing cloth masks or gators .........that get soaking ass wet with sweat during the day.....in the outdoors at work........kinda like water boarding yourself every day with Sweat............these are NOT SURGICAL MASKS............

Even if they were.........they will get wet quickly........making them frankly USELESS.......but we have to play the stupid game at work..........EVERY FUCKING DAY........I'm sick of it.

The studies show that medical workers shouldn't wear cloth masks..........google it.


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> I’m all for personal responsibly. Part of that responsibility is to act in a way to keep yourself and your community safe. Part of our nations leaders res1ponsibility is to keep us ACCURATELY informed and to give guidelines and support so we can act in a safe way.


It's the Democrats and their fake news media affiliates that are spreading disinformation regarding the virus, dumbass. They're going around bombarding the airwaves and internet with false claims the the most powerful man in the world said the COVID 19 is a fucking hoax, even though their own most often cited favorite fact checkers admit that Trump never said it was a hoax.

And the Democrats did it with a professional cleverly edited deep fake video of the same type that our military and intelligence agencies use against our foreign enemies.

Now there are millions of people in the USA who think COVID 19 is a hoax, not because the president said it, but because Democrats who control the media told them the president said it. And the Democrats have been telling that big lie over and over for months.

Fuck off, scumbag. You're a piece of shit.


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 3, 2020)

Three Lying Ass RePuBliKlans have tested Postive for COVID...Senate will return to session until October 19...two weeks later than planned.









						Coronavirus infects three senators, derailing Senate schedule
					

But Republicans are still moving forward with Amy Coney Barrett's Supreme Court confirmation hearings.




					www.politico.com
				



.

You don't wear a mask, you don't social distance, you get sick.  

Dumb as  shit Cons are getting what they so richly deserve.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

bravoactual said:


> Three Lying Ass RePuBliKlans have tested Postive for COVID...Senate will return to session until October 19...two weeks later than planned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

You scared bro.............LOL


I violate the damned don'ts every dang day at work...........try wearing that stupid ass mask or gator soaked in sweat in the south all summer and tell me how it works out for you............LOL

We've been running 3 inch rigid conduit at work........obey that video with a mask on chump.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 3, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Mask don’t work? NOW we see Trump going to his helicopter wearing a mask and the rest of his team are now wearing mask. 


martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



Yes he can. The least minimum he can do was to encourage people to wear mask. Not discouraged people not to wear mask.At the same the main source misinformation and conspiracies.  That alone he failed big time.


----------



## lantern2814 (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLove said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


STFU you ignorant clown. Between you, Slade and  the other leftards here it’s  hard to tell who’s dumbest. Another moron utterly disconnected from reality.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

And right on cue...........the Surgeon general does a DON'T ON TV by pulling the mask out of his pocket in front of everyone.

LMAO........and he says why the change............put the 25% to 50% don't know they have it .......the study I showed showed 40% to 60 %.............

Moo..............half the population had T Cell recognition when this shit started VIA THE STUDIES SHOWN.


----------



## lantern2814 (Oct 3, 2020)

jbander said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


I thought you assholes loved Obozo. You just described him to a tee.


----------



## lantern2814 (Oct 3, 2020)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Bullshit.  More lies From a yellow coward gay Communists dick sucker.  Utter denial of reality. Biden certainly did call exonerated Trump a xenophobe you illiterate uneducated idiot. Now fuck off liar.


----------



## lantern2814 (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


STFU you ignorant lying POS. Hey fuckwad, the moron Wallace wasn’t wearing a mask either and has NOT been tested. Your utter ignorance is no surprise. You are a damn fool spreading bullshit as usual. Go back to boing boing dot com. That suits you better liar.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


I don’t need to google it. If you want to protect yourself wear a surgical mask and a face cover. If you want to protect others then anything over your mouth helps. You still don’t get it after all this time huh? Unbelievable


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m all for personal responsibly. Part of that responsibility is to act in a way to keep yourself and your community safe. Part of our nations leaders res1ponsibility is to keep us ACCURATELY informed and to give guidelines and support so we can act in a safe way.
> ...


Are you trying to make the point that the retards that actually believe what the president says believe what the MSM lies about him saying over what he actually says?! You didn’t think that one through did ya?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


I knew that about wallace, I saw his recent interviews. What exactly do you think I’m lying and ignorant about? Be specific.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 3, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> All those wishing Trump dead-please continue on loud and long and maybe have some death protest demonstrations and riots for all the world to see.



One of my buddy here mentioned that  Trump is the most hated person in this planet. That is true. World population of 7.8 billions you can estimate at least half of that HATE Trumps.

Here is the problem with Trump devotee like most or all of you. 
1. When Trump attack Hillary and make fun when she was sick. You cheered and so are his followers inside his rallies. That is very sickening. 
2. When he attack minorities like American Asians KUNG FLU.....disgustingly displaying his racist attitude. You people cheered. 
3. Attack his own fellow Americans instigating violence LIBERATE LIBERATE save your second amendment. Against the democrats. You people love it. 
4. Endorsing and promoting the Proud Boys. You people love it.
5. Total failure of handling the pandemic crisis. Facing an almost economic meltdown down that it will take a very long time to recover.
6. His love and affection with Putin. 
7. All these threats and insults to foreign leaders even with our closest allies. 

HOW SICK AND DISGUSTING IS THAT? 


NOW you tell me what is this president good for? Hurting millions of millions of millions of Americans. Do you expect any sympathy? 
Let me remind you that Trump showed he is bad cruel ugly person with total disregard of human lives. Trump made this country a pity full shit hole around the world.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Yawn..........I choose to tell you to shove your masks with this virus.............

You know why they are MANDATING...........

BETTER THAN NOTHING MANDATE.

That's it..........so spittle droplets don't get out if YOU MAY HAVE IT............The surgeon said that in the video I just posted..............surgical masks are much better............but they are supposed to be reserved for the medical community and NOT THE GENERAL PUBLIC.......

I can show those videos......only those at risk should get the better masks because the medical people need those..........NOT THE WHOLE POPULATION.



So..............we have masks mandates for BETTER THAN NOTHING.........LMAO

Now go wear a dang mask outside in 110 degree heat indexes and run 3 inch rigid conduit and see how it works out for you idiot.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Oh please. Stop eating your droppings. Go eat at McDonald’s it’s good for your brain.


----------



## sparky (Oct 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Mask don’t work?


well, about as good as a mouthfull of marbles....

~S~


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2020)

Well we could keep a case of masks at each job to change out the sweaty mask all day.


----------



## sparky (Oct 3, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> I wonder how many others are also infected?


the majority of humanity , with only a minority that will realize, or get tested for it.

doubt me?  well ring up 'active cases' juxtaposed to actual C19 ICU beds in any given state

but i digress....not the point.....

what i'm far more worried about is our POTUS / FLOTUS submitting themselves to lab rat status for the pharmacabal's machinations

yes you read that right  '_cabal'_ is what i call them

imagine the political theater folks ,  along with the timing of it!

~S~


----------



## martybegan (Oct 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



What are his exact quotes about mask usage and requirements?


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > All those wishing Trump dead-please continue on loud and long and maybe have some death protest demonstrations and riots for all the world to see.
> ...



Are you forgetting something? Lots of lots of you posted fake news coming from fake news media against Biden? Shows  how many losers, liars and fake people supports Trump. Then weaklings ignorant people like you loves it...... I blasted most of them. 

Now you are BITCHIN? You and Trump created this awful situations here in America. You and Trump are part of the problem.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 3, 2020)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Oh dear. 
His own administration policy and even his own surgeon general beg people to wear mask. On top of CDC and NIH wear that damn mask. 
Trump  told Americans in his town hall meeting that mask is not good because a waitress told him.
He mocked Biden for wearing mask even inside the debate. What am I missing Marty?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Wearing a mask at all, or wearing a mask in situations where it its pointless or just theater?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


What studies? From you? I’m not sure why you keep repeating TDS which it represents humpers like you suffering from TRUMP DERANGED SYMPATHIZERS.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 3, 2020)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Then you should call Trump administration, CDC, NIH to revised their policy that mask is worthless. During the debate ..........   Trump even mentioned he wear and pulled a mask from his pocket.. Don’t tell me he is lying again.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 3, 2020)

jbander said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Dream on leftist, dream on.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


You sound like Trump making fun of Biden. Where’s Trump right now? Where’s Biden? You’re a fool


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 3, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Educate my ignorant Buttercup. You are saying that countries like Israel now in second lock down ordered by Bibi is fake? Russia, India, Brazil Coronavirus deaths and infections causing economic crisis etc etc are all fake? Are you saying that the right wingers are so impotent, dumb and stupid  to just let that happen?


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Mask don't work, not in the way that leftist think that they do or wish that they did. You been riding around in your car by yourself with one on ? You been out jogging in God's fresh air with one on ??? Do you think the microbes are hiding behind every bush waiting to jump you ??? 

Funny how everything is about Trump's rallies, Trump's white house get togethers outside, and the leftist are villifying the administration for any slip, but protestor's were a protected class that the media dare not touch or say anything about when they've been out breaking laws, violating mask orders, not social distancing etc. The hypocrisy is off the chain, and the rule of law is in the gutter so bad because of the media (who has blood on it's hands big time), that is as plain as the day is light.

Go hide under your bed.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Chloroquine is a potent inhibitor of SARS coronavirus infection and spread
> 
> 
> Severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) is caused by a newly discovered coronavirus (SARS-CoV). No effective prophylactic or post-exposure therapy is currently available.We report, however, that chloroquine has strong antiviral effects on SARS-CoV infection ...
> ...


That is a total triple BULLSHIT HOGWASH. Let me explain how ignorant you are. They heavily administered HCQ and erythromycin in most or all hospitals. So I don’t know what the fuck is your problem??? PAY ATTENTION read my post do not stare at it.  

The problem with Trump  are 1. He is not in position or qualified to recommend any medication that is not proven to cure. Even a Tylenol let alone a controlled medications. Study after study results are negative .......... 2. He wants to use it as Preventative Maintenance. Thats Dumb.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Bit aloft America does


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 3, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> You been riding around in your car by yourself with one on ?


Hes a Biden supporter isnt he?


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2020)

Now it's coming out that Impeached Trump knew he had covid19 when he went to a fund raiser on Thursday...









						White House Knew of Trump's Exposure Before He Traveled to New Jersey
					

The White House learned of Hope Hicks’ positive coronavirus test — and exposure to the virus by President Donald Trump and others — before Trump arrived in New Jersey for an indoor fundraiser on Thursday, White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows said, but allowed the event to go forward anyway...




					www.nbcnewyork.com
				




... this is just more proof that there is no creature slithering this Earth dumber than a conservative.  Impeached Trump *intentionally* put those people at risk and rightards *still* support him.

_#TheyNeverLearn_


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 3, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


You are not properly informed.

Like I’d just said call the NIH, CDC and Trump administration that mask is worthless. People wear mask alone in their car is dumb but who are you to dictate what they want with their lives? 
There are 7 people of Trump goons that got infected when he presents her SC nominee Barrett in WH lawn. Like Kelly Ann Conway, GOPs Tillis, Jenkins, Lee, Donnie, Melania now Chris Christie checked himself to a hospital. ALL NOT WEARING MASK. NOW WHAT? 

If you don’t want to wear mask. That’s your problem. Who cares? But you don’t have the right to infect me or others.


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 3, 2020)

New Evidence Shows Suggests That The Lying, Cheating, Draft Dodging, Russian Loving Ass Hat and Fuck Wad 45 GAVE HOPE HICKS COVID.









						New evidence suggests Trump gave COVID to Hope Hicks - and not the other way around
					

The narrative that former White House Communications Director Hope Hicks tested positive for COVID-19 and then passed it on to President Donald J. Trump and his wife, First Lady Melania Trump, has a few flaws. And here's why.Hicks reportedly traveled with Trump on Air Force One after testing...




					www.rawstory.com
				




Stupid As Dog Shit RePuBliKlans doing the stupid as dog shit things RePuBLikLans do.

Fuck him.  Let Him Die


----------



## martybegan (Oct 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Where did they say a mask is worthless?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 3, 2020)

bravoactual said:


> New Evidence Shows Suggests That The Lying, Cheating, Draft Dodging, Russian Loving Ass Hat and Fuck Wad 45 GAVE HOPE HICKS COVID.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, like this is evidence of anything.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 3, 2020)

bravoactual said:


> New Evidence Shows Suggests That The Lying, Cheating, Draft Dodging, Russian Loving Ass Hat and Fuck Wad 45 GAVE HOPE HICKS COVID.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From Asia, Europeans, South Africa, Middle East, south and central and north America you can bet they want this miserable Dude to die. That is more than half of 7.8 billions of world population.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 3, 2020)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


They ( CDC, NIH, Trump administration) never said mask is worthless. You and your fellow gullibles keep repeating mask is worthless. You can twist a wet pretzels how ever you want but you are losing.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> From Asia, Europeans, South Africa, Middle East, south and central and north America you can bet they want this miserable Dude to die. That is more than half of 7.8 billions of world population.


Yeah we know you'd like Trump to die.   TDS has taken over your brain.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 3, 2020)

bravoactual said:


> Fuck him. Let Him Die


Ain't gonna happen fuckwad.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2020)

The Associated Press is reporting that the blob was administered supplemental oxygen on Friday before being rushed to the hospital. Yahoo is broadcasting the AP byline....not sure why they have it in their entertainment section....weird. 










						Trump Was Administered Supplemental Oxygen Prior to Hospitalization, AP Reports
					

Donald Trump was administered supplemental oxygen prior to being transferred to Walter Reed medical center for treatment for COVID-19, according to the Associated Press.The report came after the president’s medical team gave a press conference on Saturday saying Trump was “doing very well.”...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## martybegan (Oct 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Then why do people keep claiming trump is against using masks at all?


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 3, 2020)

If the following meme is true - Trump should be held accountable!


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> now Chris Christie checked himself to a hospital. ALL NOT WEARING MASK


They NEVER wear masks? How do you know what they do 24/7?

The media you love admitted it's a prop. They remove them as soon as the camera off.


----------



## miketx (Oct 3, 2020)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


They are mindless liars.


----------



## miketx (Oct 3, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> If the following meme is true - Trump should be held accountable!
> 
> View attachment 396671


Fake news, real liar.


----------



## buttercup (Oct 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Educate my ignorant Buttercup. You are saying that countries like Israel now in second lock down ordered by Bibi is fake? Russia, India, Brazil Coronavirus deaths and infections causing economic crisis etc etc are all fake? Are you saying that the right wingers are so impotent, dumb and stupid  to just let that happen?



Do you honestly not understand how corrupt powers use FEAR as a tool to manipulate the public into just about anything, and to bring about draconian agendas?  Do you sincerely not realize that we've been lied to about so many things in the last few decades, and that the media is basically just a mouthpiece for the powers-that-shouldn't-be? And you probably weren't even aware that propaganda is legal in the US, as of 2013.  

Have you ever heard of the Hegelian Dialectic? Problem- Reaction - Solution? Here's a quick explanation. When corrupt powers have a particular agenda that they know wouldn't go over well with the public, they will create a "crisis" or "emergency" (Problem) that of course causes the public to react with fear, panic and to cry out to the government to "Do something! (Reaction) and then the government comes to the rescue to with their "solution" which just so happens to be their pre-existing agenda in the first place. (Solution.) *Problem - Reaction - Solution.*   Lather, rinse, repeat. They use that strategy constantly. Why? Because it has worked so well with the tv-watching public, namely those who still naively believe whatever they're told and do not understand the bigger picture.

I'll share a couple quotes with you below that hopefully will get through to you better than my own words.

Just to be clear, I didn't claim that covid19 itself is fake, I never said that, but the numbers are a total joke and they have purposely brainwashed the public into a frenzy of continual fear, as fear is their best tool for manipulating the masses. The agenda-driven oligarchs behind this psyop are deceiving the public, to use this thing as the perfect pretext for numerous globalist agendas... all of those agendas ultimately leading to the NWO. There's much more to be said here, but in short, I recommend you turn off the TV and start to think critically. They don't call it "programming" for nothing.


----------



## justinacolmena (Oct 3, 2020)

I still don't believe in COVID-19. Donald and Melania Trump were probably poisoned, and are now recovering from an all-but-overt assassination attempt either by a foreign nation-state or by domestic agents of the Democratic Party in collaboration with a foreign nation-state. They probably needed the cover of an official diagnosis for their medical care and treatment.

The United States Secret Service is probably well aware of poisonings and attempted poisonings of the President and First Lady, including the letter sent by that Canadian woman.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


So what?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> I still don't believe in COVID-19. Donald and Melania Trump were probably poisoned, and are now recovering from an all-but-overt assassination attempt either by a foreign nation-state or by domestic agents of the Democratic Party in collaboration with a foreign nation-state. They probably needed the cover of an official diagnosis for their medical care and treatment.
> 
> The United States Secret Service is probably well aware of poisonings and attempted poisonings of the President and First Lady, including the letter sent by that Canadian woman.


You’re the special kind of stupid aren’t ya?! Either way I thank you for the laugh


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> You’re the special kind of stupid aren’t ya?! Either way I thank you for the laugh


That would be YOU.....


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 3, 2020)

How does Trump feel about socialism now - with all the free medical treatment he's receiving at Walter Reed...at taxpayer expense?  While he's trying to kill the ACA at the Supreme Court.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > You’re the special kind of stupid aren’t ya?! Either way I thank you for the laugh
> ...


Wow, good one! The old “No, you are” argument. How original


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 3, 2020)

Trump carelessly and needlessly infected a lot of people - including Melania.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 3, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Does anyone know how Hope Hicks is doing?  Did she infect Trump - or did Trump infect her.  My thread about her disappeared in the night.
> 
> flacaltenn


If either would have infected the other, they would not be both in the same early stage at the exact time.   The growing group of 10 or 11 people now that are now entering the early stages of this virus did NOT infect each other...........someone else or something else go them all.  BTW, atleast 2 of them didn't attend the Judges nomination thing---


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 3, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> If the following meme is true - Trump should be held accountable!
> 
> View attachment 396671


Nonsense...doctor meant day 3 instead of 72 hours exactly.    thursday day 1 Friday day 2 and saturday Day 3..see how this works


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 3, 2020)

They have some explaining to do...









						Trump's Doctors Raise Major New Questions About His COVID-19 Timeline
					

The president's doctor said Trump was diagnosed with the coronavirus 72 hours ago — which would mean Trump attended events with a positive test. The doctor then walked back those remarks.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## justinacolmena (Oct 3, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Does anyone know how Hope Hicks is doing?  Did she infect Trump - or did Trump infect her.  My thread about her disappeared in the night.
> 
> flacaltenn


Hope Hicks is more or less single and unattached, isn't she? The Mainstream Mass Media would love to compel and promote an affair between her and Trump, no doubt, but I have a feeling that just isn't happening with Melania present.


----------



## lantern2814 (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I'd say you're playing the stupid game, but you're not playing are you? Peddle your bullshit elsewhere


----------



## lantern2814 (Oct 3, 2020)

Faun said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Kilroy2 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hillary Clinton has compared Vladimir Putin's decision to have Russian troops invade Crimea to a tactic used by the Nazis in the lead up to the second World War. 


bripat9643 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


'Now if this sounds familiar, it’s what Hitler did back in the 30s,' Clinton said at an event in Long Beach, California on Tuesday. 









						Hillary Clinton compares Russia's invasion of Ukraine to the Nazis
					

Hillary Clinton has compared Vladimir Putin's decision to have Russian troops invade Crimea to a tactic used by the Nazis in the lead up to the second World War.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




comparing Putin to Hitler. It is a not rocket scientist stuff to know that Putin didn't want Hillary to win and certainly wanted Trump to win.  She was very vocal about Russian invasion of Crimea which was part of Ukraine.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


So is that a no you can’t list anything specific that I lied about or that you think I’m wrong about? Big surprise. What a joke


----------



## lantern2814 (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Wrong as usual proven liar. Lying about masks being so effective, constant lying about Trump's statements and pretty much everything else. So to conclude. Fuck you asshole.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > WATCH: Trump Bizarrely Trashed Obama Ebola Response In 2014
> ...



if there is such a thing as karma, then it would be sureal. Trump made his bed by bashing things he has no idea about other than he read it or heard it somewhere. Repeat then stir then deny.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Oct 3, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Since this week’s back-to-back announcements that President Donald Trump and his adviser Hope Hicks have tested positive for coronavirus, at least 10 other people who were in close contact with them have shared similar results.
> 
> At least six of them attended a White House event Saturday at which Trump announced his Supreme Court nominee, Amy Coney Barrett. They include first lady Melania Trump, former White House Counselor Kellyanne Conway, GOP Sen. Mike Lee of Utah, GOP Sen. Thom Tillis of North Carolina, the Rev. John Jenkins, the president of Notre Dame University, and a White House reporter.”
> 
> ...



Yes it will be interesting as when did he know he tested positive and why did he still go to his event.


----------



## justinacolmena (Oct 3, 2020)

Kilroy2 said:


> comparing Putin to Hitler


Please.
Putin isn't Hitler. Neither Boris Yeltsin nor Michael Gorbachev was Hitler. Joseph Stalin hated Adolf Hitler.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


List it smart guy... what did I say about masks and Trumps statements that’s untrue.

saying “everything” is a lazy and weak cop out. Show an example or You got nothing


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2020)

Flopper said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Your faith in the CIA controlled media that the corona virus is five to ten times worse than the flu virus is comedy relief,alternative by news sources not controlled by the cia,prove other wat around dumbshit Troll  Comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > comparing Putin to Hitler
> ...


Stalin was worse than Hitler,a fact our corrupt  school system suppressed from us.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> If the following meme is true - Trump should be held accountable!
> 
> View attachment 396671


Impeached Trump could intentionally spread COVID-19 to his acolytes on 5th Avenue and those cult zombies are so brain washed, he wouldn't lose any support.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


That is something HE excels at,too bad pinochio is not a true story cause if it was,his nose would stretch miles around the whole world.lol


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 3, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Do you honestly not understand how corrupt powers use FEAR as a tool to manipulate the public into just about anything, and to bring about draconian agendas?  Do you sincerely not realize that we've been lied to about so many things in the last few decades, and that the media is basically just a mouthpiece for the powers-that-shouldn't-be? And you probably weren't even aware that propaganda is legal in the US, as of 2013.
> 
> Have you ever heard of the Hegelian Dialectic? Problem- Reaction - Solution? Here's a quick explanation. When corrupt powers have a particular agenda that they know wouldn't go over well with the public, they will create a "crisis" or "emergency" (Problem) that of course causes the public to react with fear, panic and to cry out to the government to "Do something! (Reaction) and then the government comes to the rescue to with their "solution" which just so happens to be their pre-existing agenda in the first place. (Solution.) *Problem - Reaction - Solution.*   Lather, rinse, repeat. They use that strategy constantly. Why? Because it has worked so well with the tv-watching public, namely those who still naively believe whatever they're told and do not understand the bigger picture.
> 
> ...




Eeeyep. Pretty much that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2020)

buttercup said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Educate my ignorant Buttercup. You are saying that countries like Israel now in second lock down ordered by Bibi is fake? Russia, India, Brazil Coronavirus deaths and infections causing economic crisis etc etc are all fake? Are you saying that the right wingers are so impotent, dumb and stupid  to just let that happen?
> ...


Pesky facts like that are obviously too complicated for his tiny teensy little brain to comprehend or understand.lol he is incapable of critical thinking.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > YOUR MASK DOESN'T STOP THE VIRUS SPREAD!
> ...


You are obviously too dense of course to understand just because the media says he has it,does not mean it’s so,that there is a strong possibility the CIA planted something poisonous on him and is calling it Covid.lol critical thinking is not your strong point though.lol


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 3, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> You are obviously too dense of course to understand just because the media says he has it,does not mean it’s so,that there is a strong possibility the CIA planted something poisonous on him and is calling it Covid.lol critical thinking is not your strong point though.lol



The media says he has it because Trump says he has it.

Your tinfoil hat might be on a little too tight.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLove said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Good picture of yourself.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > You are obviously too dense of course to understand just because the media says he has it,does not mean it’s so,that there is a strong possibility the CIA planted something poisonous on him and is calling it Covid.lol critical thinking is not your strong point though.lol
> ...


   The fact you believe the inflated numbers of the cdc that this is a deadly virus,your one to talk.lol  trump may be ill but it’s not because of no virus as he says,if he dies,it will be because the elite who he has been trying to get rid of,got to him with a poison that our corrupt government said was the Covid virus which has killed far  less people than the flu virus tinfoil hatter.lol


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2020)

miketx said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > If the following meme is true - Trump should be held accountable!
> ...


No, dumbfuck, it's real news. One of his doctors confirmed it, saying this morning that he's 3 days into his diagnosis...

_“Just 72 hours into the diagnosis now, the first week of COVID, in a particular day the first seven to 10 are the most critical in determining the likely course of this illness.”_

​


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Like the stupid conspiracy theory there is a deadly virus that has killed over 200,ooo people in the USA,that stupid conspiracy theory of the governments. Hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


The UNDERSTATEMENT of the year.lol


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 3, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> trump may be ill but it’s not because of no virus as he says



Please provide evidence for this claim you fucking retard.

It’s ok. We both know you have none.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Yeah, looney toons, he's really suffering from chemtrails.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > New Evidence Shows Suggests That The Lying, Cheating, Draft Dodging, Russian Loving Ass Hat and Fuck Wad 45 GAVE HOPE HICKS COVID.
> ...



I'm with them.  45 is a miserble excuse for a human being.  He has zero empathy for over *200,000 Americans he has killed*.  He calls his supporting "*Disgusting People*" and continued hold his Super Spreader  Rallies knowing he had  exposed to COVID.    To that Lying Draft Dodging Coward people of disposal.  His loyalty is to himself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Which you are in that group obviously.lol oh and the donald is not willingly taking remdiviser,they are trying to kill him off with that to make sure he does it get re-elected.obviously you are ignorant of how hoe corrupt government officials at Walter reed participated in the murder coverup of jfk with false autopsy reports.lol you are the one that is a pro at disinformation as we both know,not him.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


LOL

Shitstain, if masks aren't that effective, why is Impeached Trump wearing one?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > trump may be ill but it’s not because of no virus as he says
> ...



If anyone ever has a question about what/who Q Anon is, 9/11 Rimjob (his former handle) is Exhibit A.  

They were saying that Trump was going into the hiding because "the great cleansing" was about to take place where he would have to be closely guarded due to the Deep State being rounded up and killed.  

We'll see if shit-brains responds....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > trump may be ill but it’s not because of no virus as he says
> ...


Just as you retard have no evidence that this is a deadly virus that is worse than the common flu.lol. What’s funny is your evidence is the word of  trump a president,which is funny sense there has never been a president who did not lie,and the corrupt media.lol.

if he does die,evidence will emerge the cia killedhim same as they did jfk,the media can’t cover up facts anymore and keep it a secret for decades as they did on nov 22nd 1963. Lol

he. may not even be sick as he claims,this could be a clever ploy
he is playingto get sympathy votes to get re-elected. By thedecided.

you are such a coincidence tin foil hat theorist not to put two and two together i
That this is too fishy and too coincidental that it just happened Wright now with the election sin just a i thought from now and that biden,the elites poster boy for them,did not get it.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Mark8432 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



there you go again as always falling for the inflated death counts by the media and our corrupt government.

oh and several doctors have debunked your babble that masks are effective,but you of course have no interest in the opinions of patriot whistleblower doctors,only what our corrupt media and government tell you.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2020)

kaz said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


He got his ass checkmated  y you and is the loser and you the winner.lol


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 3, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Just as you retard have no evidence that this is a deadly virus that is worse than the common flu.lol. What’s funny is your evidence is the word of  trump a president,which is funny sense there has never been a president who did not lie,and the corrupt media.lol.
> 
> if he does die,evidence will emerge the cia killedhim same as they did jfk,the media can’t cover up facts anymore and keep it a secret for decades as they did on nov 22nd 1963. Lol
> 
> ...



So...you have no evidence for your stupid claim then. Got it.

You’re excused now.


----------



## depotoo (Oct 3, 2020)

Outside Walter Reed


----------



## Kilroy2 (Oct 3, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...



well it is hard to know who was worse when people were killed and dumped into mass graves. Let just say they both were bad.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2020)

Care4all said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


It is only because he is the potus  that he is sick,you obviously are clueless that he is sick now because of the strong possibility that he has been poisoned by the CiA and the  corrupt media is passing it off as Covid related.hydroxyloroquine can’t be effective if someone is poisoning you.Lol.

every other patient not political as trump is,has been cured Einstein.lol



if he dies,facts will emerge the government murdered him and the lies of it being from Covid will be exposedBy independent news sources not controlled by the corporate controlled media. in this day and age,you can’t assassinate a president in broad daylight anymore with multiple shooters and lie and cover up the facts For over thirty years anymore That it was a lone gunman.in this day and age,there are too many cameras and cell phones.

 Same as jfk,trump has been stepping on some powerful toes in Washington,he recently told the truth that no president ever has that wars are started for the defense contractors to make money.this is far too coincidental to happen at this time rightnow just shortly before the election especially sense for four years now the deep state trump has exposed,has been trying to get him out of office and has failed in every attempt.

oh and you mentioned him having the best of care at Walter reed hospital.actually that’s probably the worst place to go considering their history,I guess you are not aware how they participated in a phony autopsy report and coverup of the CIA,s murder of jfk.Lol




I am not so sure he even does have it,this could all be a clever ploy of his to get the sympathy vote from the undecided.

you mentioned


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 3, 2020)

Faun said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



WOW you are totally clueless...

Mask only lower the amount of virus an ill person expels.. And that is the science... Trump was following the science to keep from expelling more virus in to the air.  HE was doing it to protect others....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Outside Walter Reed


That’s how these evil arrogant elites like her operate,they are so arrogant because they know they are above the law that they don’t even try to hide their evil corruption anymore,they advertise it out in the open just as she is doing. What she said is dead on EXACTLY what the establishment and the evil dem leaders are doing to trump and THIS is coming from a guy who has always said for decades now BOTH parties are corrupt and one in the same which was true until the last five years or so when the dems stole that honor from the gop as being worse.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


The fact CIA shill candyass is trying to laugh these facts off proves I am telling the truth.lol


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


You moron, I never said Impeached Trump did it for any other reason.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Oct 3, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


oh trump was murdered.  That really is to good to


DrLove said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



That is so true but the problem will be when he recovers who will get the credit. I bet his doctor says it because of his genes. He has good genes.  At that point he will sell his blood as the cure all.  Still like 97 percent of the population or more who survive the odds are in his favor.  
unless as some believe that this was a conspiracy to get rid of trump using weird science.


----------



## buttercup (Oct 3, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



I thought you weren't a Trumper.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Put your mask on boy, and hide behind that cactus bush now, ain't nobody got you to think about except for maybe the microbes, and they probably took the day off.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 3, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> I still don't believe in COVID-19. Donald and Melania Trump were probably poisoned, and are now recovering from an all-but-overt assassination attempt either by a foreign nation-state or by domestic agents of the Democratic Party in collaboration with a foreign nation-state. They probably needed the cover of an official diagnosis for their medical care and treatment.
> 
> The United States Secret Service is probably well aware of poisonings and attempted poisonings of the President and First Lady, including the letter sent by that Canadian woman.


They're laughing, because they don't figure that Covid can be used in these ways. A vaccine is the nation's only hope in order to stop the chaos, but look at who has been in the ways of that for the last longest now ???? You guessed it. They've shot down every potential drug as bad, and they've cried when any trials were planned without years of research first. Now you tell me what is going on ???


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


At least you are admitting that masks reduce the amount of virus expelled. That’s a start


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't believe in COVID-19. Donald and Melania Trump were probably poisoned, and are now recovering from an all-but-overt assassination attempt either by a foreign nation-state or by domestic agents of the Democratic Party in collaboration with a foreign nation-state. They probably needed the cover of an official diagnosis for their medical care and treatment.
> ...


The vaccine is our only hope... do you hear yourself?! Were you mocking Trump a few years ago when he claimed vaccines cause Autism? Just curious


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2020)

buttercup said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


I’m not,I have been very critical of him in the past making lots of people mad around here but facts are facts and because of who the alternative is for potus,same as last time,I am voting for trump same as I did last time for the same reason because the alternative to Trump is five times worse.i hate to even think how many wars would be going on in the Mideast right now if the elite had their way and hitlery been elected as I feared would happen.

We had the most corrupt administration ever at the time under the clintons so it was a no brainer for me to vote for trump which was the first time I ever voted for a president sense I have always said both parties are corrupt and one in the same.i did so sense unlike  every candidate in the past,trump was not a career politicians And I’m glad I did sense again,I hate toeven think of the thought of another Clinton in office, I will do so again as well ONLY because the alternative of Biden is five times worse the fact he went along with everything mass murdererKenyon president Obama did so again,same as last time,it’s a no brainer.

Now if the two choices were between trump and Gary Johnson,I would want nothing to do with trump But that’s not the choices obviously.

the fact that trump came out and told the truth that wars are started all the time so defense contractors can make money and he tore into our corrupt pentagon lately how they try and start wars around the world,I’m starting to like trump more and more now. I like him much better than all these evil motherfucker mass murdering monsters starting from Reagan all the way up to Obama I can say that much,that’s a no brainer especially sense he is the first president sense carter to NOT start any new wars for the elite.

only a fool would like all these trolls on this thread, would ignore how this is all too coincidental and too fishy that he just now gets this alleged deadly virus and Biden does not when he was near him recently just when the election is around the corner and hejust pissed off the elite a couple weeks ago telling the truth our corrupt government always starts wars so the defense contractors can profit from them.Does not take a genius to put two and two together that this is far too coincidental the timing of him getting this alleged deadly virus.he must be doing something right the fact he is starting to remind me a lot of our last great president jfk who was killed because he tried to stop wars from happening and also stepped on some very powerful toes in washington

There is a coup taking place again in Washington against a president obviously but this time they are not using bullets this time because they know even  a stupid idiot would not fall for their lies again THIS time that a lone gunman did it,this is the modern way now to try and kill a president.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > justinacolmena said:
> ...


Trying to mix vaccines up in your argument won't work. Yes we have the anti-vax crowd out there, and yes presidents might rub shoulders with them on the issues here and there all depending, but we are talking about one virus here, and a much needed vaccine for it. Nice try though, but it was seen through like a piece of brand new glass.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 3, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Good read. Your opinion in which you have, and I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Nothing to see through, I wasn’t hiding a thing, it is what it is. Easy to parrot the conspiracies when there isn’t a pressing issue. Funny how the tables turn and now it’s our only hope.

But moving onto your “only Hope” comment. Let me ask a hypothetical. If everybody locked themselves in their houses for three weeks What would happen to the virus? Direct answer please


----------



## buttercup (Oct 4, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Thanks for sharing your thoughts.  I see it totally differently.   

As for the last thing you said about him allegedly getting the Rona, it's probably too soon to conclude anything but yeah, so far I'm not buying it.  But unless I'm misunderstanding you, it sounds like my take on it is very different than yours.  My take on it will probably get me tarred and feathered around here, so I don't know if I feel like explaining it right now.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Ridiculous question. Not ever gonna happen, so focus on a vaccine which is way more rational.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Trump got it because he he is running around like an idea ignoring all safety measures while Biden has acted safely and ironically has been mocked for weeks by Trump for doing so. Anybody with two eyes could see that Trump was playing with Fire so it was no surprise that he tested positive. All you out there that have been following his lead with the tough guy routine should learn a lesson from this


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


It’s a hypothetical. Yes won’t happen, but if it did happen then what would happen to the virus?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Humor me and let me take you through a quick sequence of questions and answers. Just give direct answers and let me make my point


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

buttercup said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Let me know when you did explain it so I can see the tarring and feathering.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Oh the gullible sheep,Biden did not get it cause the elite love his corruption that all the dem leaders like him are participating in to destroy America..lol  the other problem with your babble is sweeden not having the corrupt government we have,THEY never did go into lockdown mode or wear masks as the corrupt CDC tells us to do and the kids stayed in school and none of them or the teachers got sick.lol

the alternativenews sources NOT controlled by the CIA all reported this,you might actually  try reading some instead of swallowing everything the lamestream media tells you,hook,line,and sinker.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


I see the truth hurts the feelings of a certain troll America hating dem lover.lol
Can’t wait to watch her post her pathetic one liner remarks in defeat and run off and not debate my evidence as she always does.hee hee.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Biden doesn’t run around in crowds Coughing spitting and chumming around like Trump did. You know this virus is passed person to person right? It’s not that hard to avoid if you give a little effort. Trump is the most protected guy in the world, he had to be a true idiot to actually catch this thing. And you’re gonna vote for somebody like that to lead our country. How pathetic


----------



## Penelope (Oct 4, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Mark8432 said:
> ...





> Just as you retard have no evidence that this is a deadly virus that is worse than the common flu.



He said it himself on Feb 7th.  Why do they wear masks in the hospital taking are of covid pts and why do they wear them is surgery?? 

I could careless about him or his family. *It is what it is.*


----------



## Penelope (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > justinacolmena said:
> ...



Yes he was an anti vaxxer and pro choice.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 4, 2020)

How did Trump catch a "hoax"?  Karma...


----------



## Penelope (Oct 4, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> How did Trump catch a "hoax"?  Karma...



He is a hoax.  Hoaxes  create and attract other hoaxes.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


If Biden is positive next, then what ??? Oh wait, Trump did it of course. 

I can hear Biden now "he just stood there breathing on me like, like, like a great big ole bear, and I couldn't get out the door, it was so terrifying mommy, i mean sister, I mean awwwwww come on mannnnnn you know what I mean, uh wait who are you again ?" 

His wife then says "sigh, here we go again, Joe you're the president, and yes you just got back from hunting bears".


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 4, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > How did Trump catch a "hoax"?  Karma...
> ...


Ain't it past your bed time ?


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 4, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


So


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 4, 2020)

Penelope said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Yeah and they still caught the dam thing. It helps, but not like that vaccine you all have rallied against for almost a year now. One thing I will say, and that is that your side was able to take him off his game sometimes. I'll give ya that much. Right to try was something great, but don't hear much about that anymore.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 4, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Tramp is disgusting, how many people have died because of him? Many.

Tramp pays no taxes but he gets around the clock care and the best of medicine,

all the while he is trying to take health ins away from millions.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


If Biden got it from the debate then hell yeah it’s Trumps fault. Are you kidding?! I’d be fucking pissed if I were Biden. He’s been taking care of himself and being safe and then pompous jackass comes in full of disease and mocks him for wearing a mask. How do you not understand how this thing works yet?! Unbelievable!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

Penelope said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Penelope said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > How did Trump catch a "hoax"?  Karma...
> ...


kinda like your a hoax.lol  I’m sure that hurts his feelings that you could care less aBout him and his family.lol your really getting desperate as well,that’s apples and oranges,doctors wear masks because they are sometimes inches away from the patients in operations they perform ,wow talk about reaching.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

Penelope said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Which is a hoax  of inflated numbers that you have fallen for hook,line,and sinker,you believe the media like a good little sheep
over patriot whistle blowing doctors who have a conscience that the hospitals are getting profits for ruling practically  every death from Covid,yes you are right for once,it indeed is what it is,yes that is true,lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Except none of the dems I believe have gotten it since they are doing the bidding of the establishment so I don’t see him getting it.oh and this IS coming from someone who has always for decades now said both parties are corrupt and one in the same which held true until the last couple years with the dems taking the trophy now as being in first.lol


----------



## Penelope (Oct 4, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Masks protect the person as well of the person they come in contact with.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

Penelope said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



drinking the koolaide again I see,seriously,I mean firstly,you can’t even spell his name correctly,lol,second of all,you have been trolling the last four years ignoring how he is not near as corrupt as past presidents fromReagan to Obama have been,cowardly ignoring how he came out two weeks ago and told the truth all wars are started so defense contracters can profit from them,guess you missed that one along wit him not starting any new wars,the first potus to do so sense carter.

he is not near as disgusting as your filth who keep tooting the horn of the corruption of the dems and hitlery and Biden.there you go lying as always the fact it’s the dem leaders who we can all ask how many people have died because of their actions shutting down businesses causing the deaths of manyso with suicides at an alll time high the fact they lost their livlihoods,oh but according To your warped mind,that was all trumps fault as well even though he wanted tokeep them open? Comedy relief,lol

Like the presidents before him did pay them,again,better stop drinking that koolaide,lol
 You have proven you have a chilidish butthurt obsession over trump sense your hero mass murderer hitlery did not get elected.when that fraud mass murderer Obama was murdering g women and children around the world and sighed fucking Obamacare  or when he expanded bush’s corruption expanding the patriot act to allow the government to expand their dreconian illegal survaliiance on citizens and Obama was taking a crap on the constitution Same as his buddy bush,where wrere you then,we never heard a freaking peep out of you then you Americans hater.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

Penelope said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Except the best doctors have come out and said masks are no good for an alleged deadly virus but credible doctors voices means nothing to you of course,just what the idiot box in the living room tells you.lol

If you would stop drinking the koolaide,you would know an alleged deadly virus like this,a mask is useless,you would need a special suit like you see in the movies they wear when a deadly virus has been released,logic and common sense never has been your forte though.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Kinda like how your filth is disgusting ignoring how the numbers are inflated that hospitals Are profiting for ruling practically every death from Covid even a gunshot wound to the head, a Covid death.

Better get off the koolaide you Been drinking seriously cause first you can’t even spell his name right,second of all,How many people have died because of the dem leaders shutting down businesses with suicides at an all time high because of depressing not being able to pay the bills,oh let me guess,that was all trumps fault to? Cuomo did not kill anybody in New York either,oh and all presidents pay no taxes so you kinda have no point as always.

Meanwhile you are butthurt cause mass murderer of women and children around the world Hitlery who took a crap on the constitution same as your other hero Obama did when they were both in office, did not get elected,we never heard a peep from you when Obama was taking a crap on the constitution expanding bush’s corrupt patriot act with more illegal surveillance of Americans expanding his patriot act that took away our civil libertys and freedoms,oh and thanks to the dem leaders you love,what little freedoms we had left from 9/11,are all gone thanks to this fake corona virus hoax.

not one peep from you then from that mass murderer and traiter who hates America,which I understand sense you obviously hate America as well.lol


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 4, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


‘For much of this year, Trump has spun an alternate reality about the dangers of coronavirus — disputing science and the efficacy of masks, downplaying the risks to the American people, and making false statements about how 99% of coronavirus cases in America are "totally harmless" or that the virus "affects virtually nobody."

He encouraged his aides and advisers to live in that dangerous fantasy land, pushing his luck to the limits as late as this past week when he again recklessly gathered thousands of unmasked Americans at his political rallies and packed the top officials in government into a Rose Garden ceremony for his Supreme Court nominee. All the while, White House officials embraced the fallacy that administering rapid coronavirus tests frequently at the White House could provide a shield of immunity.

The President's construct crumbled Friday when he was airlifted to Walter Reed after contracting the virus, while many aides, advisers and allies were testing positive for Covid-19 after interacting with him over the past week.’









						Trump's photo op raises new questions about how seriously he takes the virus
					

In the midst of an aggressive course of treatment for coronavirus, President Donald Trump left the hospital with his security detail Sunday so he could ride in an SUV past supporters cheering him on outside Walter Reed National Military Medical Center.




					www.cnn.com
				




A president so callous as to place Americans at risk clearly doesn’t merit a second term.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


 The fact Langley resident shill candyass is posting laughing smileys proves I am telling the truth in all posts.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Keeping himself safe from a virus hoax,comedy gold.lol

It’s too complicated for you to understand that the deep state has been plotting against trump from day one to remove him from office so sense their pathetic attempts failed,this is their latest attempt trying to get rid of him trying to pass it off as Covid which is so very convient for  the dems the fact the election is just a month away,oh what a coincidence the fact this is so convient for the dems who would love nothing more to do than kill him for keeping us out of wars and trying to stop their plans to destroy America.lol


----------



## kaz (Oct 4, 2020)

DrLove said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



A guy who chose to be a turd talking about charming is something


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 4, 2020)

Correll said:


> IF not for you loony tunes, everything would be fine.


Reported.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 4, 2020)

If you haven't already gotten this bug.........you eventually will.

Everything else here is utter BS...........Nothing but political pandering and Fear mongering..........the Herd will move through.

Now stop being a a sheep and moo for me.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


How do you not know how freedom of choice works ??? Do you think that you need to hold Bidens feeble hand, and guide him to every choice he makes ?? That's what many are hoping for in a Biden presidency.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 4, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



I never drink the Kool-Aid.

Tramp sure did.  White privilege.  Even his kids think they are above everyone else.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 4, 2020)

Penelope said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


They help, but there are no guarantee's. The virus goes after weakness in the individual, otherwise one might be just run down or tired, obese, underlying conditions, a track record of catching viruses etc. One things certain, you can't be perfect, and you will slip. If you want to hide, then barracade and hide, but good luck with that strategy. You can't hide forever. A vaccine is our only hope, and now that Trump has this thing, maybe something will get done. Waiting on the politicized, polarized Democrats is a fool's game. Election's mean more than a vaccine to them.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 4, 2020)

Penelope said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Oh now you're race bait pimping ? Just like a nasty ole demoncrat.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 4, 2020)

The site needs to do some sort of upgrade or something. Get on here at 3:00 am, and everything works great, but get on here during the day, and it acts up badly. It's like a hacker is trying to disrupt the posting of posters. Wonder if it's happening to everyone ?? Ok back on topic.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 4, 2020)

Kilroy2 said:


> That is so true but the problem will be when he recovers who will get the credit. I bet his doctor says it because of his genes. He has good genes.  At that point he will sell his blood as the cure all.  Still like 97 percent of the population or more who survive the odds are in his favor.
> unless as some believe that this was a conspiracy to get rid of trump using weird science.



Wouldn't put it past Donald to start selling his blood for a million bucks a pint after he declares bankruptcy and goes to prison.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 4, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> STFU you ignorant clown. Between you, Slade and  the other leftards here it’s  hard to tell who’s dumbest. Another moron utterly disconnected from reality.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 4, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



THIS ^ is what happens when you drink and post


----------



## DrLove (Oct 4, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> If the following meme is true - Trump should be held accountable!
> 
> View attachment 396671



And they are making absolutely NO attempt at contact tracing. 








						Local Officials Haven’t Heard from the White House on Contact Tracing
					

There's no clear indication that the White House is playing its stated role as the coordinator of a critical contact tracing effort




					time.com


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> For much of this year, Trump has spun an alternate reality about the dangers of coronavirus


What are those?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > If the following meme is true - Trump should be held accountable!
> ...


So what?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Penelope said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


No they don’t, there is zero evidence to prove that. Post the study


----------



## DrLove (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't believe in COVID-19. Donald and Melania Trump were probably poisoned, and are now recovering from an all-but-overt assassination attempt either by a foreign nation-state or by domestic agents of the Democratic Party in collaboration with a foreign nation-state. They probably needed the cover of an official diagnosis for their medical care and treatment.
> ...



I think one could make a solid case that THAT one is the dimmest bulb on the board. However, the competition is fierce!


----------



## DrLove (Oct 4, 2020)

Anyone catch the presser this morning? 
These doctors are LYING and giving us NOTHING in the way of specifics. 








						Doctors: Trump's blood oxygen level dropped twice recently
					

BETHESDA, Md. (AP) - President Donald Trump's blood oxygen level dropped suddenly twice in recent days, but he "has continued to improve" since then, the White House physician said Sunday, adding a new layer of confusion to the president's fight with COVID-19 even while suggesting he could be...




					www.lmtonline.com


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Please go back and read what you wrote. If you’re not laughing at yourself then you’re taking yourself way to seriously.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Hold his hand? What are you talking about. I see a responsible leader acting appropriately  during a pandemic who is healthy and I see a pompous ass acting wreckless during a pandemic who is now in the hospital. Their choices speak for themselves


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> The site needs to do some sort of upgrade or something. Get on here at 3:00 am, and everything works great, but get on here during the day, and it acts up badly. It's like a hacker is trying to disrupt the posting of posters. Wonder if it's happening to everyone ?? Ok back on topic.


Excellent! how about the topic where you said the vaccine in our only hope and I asked the hypothetical... what would happen to the virus if everybody locked stayed home for three weeks. Humor me with an answer to the question. Would that kill the virus or would it continue to spread


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 4, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> How does Trump feel about socialism now - with all the free medical treatment he's receiving at Walter Reed...at taxpayer expense?  While he's trying to kill the ACA at the Supreme Court.


If you work, does your employer pay your health coverage? Sorry, but hes not using socialized medicine any more than any other government worker


----------



## miketx (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


perhaps an opthamologist could help you or a hemorrhoid doctor...


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

miketx said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I’m good with common sense and observing reality. Give it a shot


----------



## Flopper (Oct 4, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Trump’s COVID-19 diagnoses is the consequence of a WH engaged in reckless, irresponsible behavior during a pandemic – where the wearing of masks was shunned, social distancing not practiced, and the health and safety guidelines ignored.
> ...


It would be impossible to determine for sure where the president contracted the virus but the White House Rose Garden event last weekend to announce Trump's Supreme Court nominee seems very likely.  The following attendees have tested positive.  
President Trump
Melania Trump
White House adviser Hope Hicks
NJ Gov. Chris Christie
Sen. Mike Lee
Former adviser Kellyanne Conway
Notre Dame President Rev. John I. Jenkins
The fact that there was almost no masks or social distancing at the event makes it even more likely.









						Top Trump officials seen not wearing masks or social distancing at White House Supreme Court announcement
					

Many of the guests for President Donald Trump's Supreme Court nomination announcement arrived at Saturday's event with masks on, but as the Rose Garden event got underway, masks were virtually non-existent.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Flopper (Oct 4, 2020)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


The president would not have had to mandate wearing masks or social distancing.  All he had to do was give full support to the recommendations of the CDC on mask wearing and social distancing.  However what we got from the president was comments about mask wearing being an individual choice and comments casting doubt on it's effectiveness such as, "Some people say their great, other that their good, and not so great".  This is not how you convince the public to do something that is inconvenient and unpleasant at times.

What the country needed was a campaign similar to what we had in 50's and 60's in the fight against Polio.  We needed public ads on TV, posters, and public figures urging people to wear masks and keep social distance.  What we got was rebellion against the only know method to prevent the spread of the disease, over 200,000 dead, and a president saying, "What will be, will be."


----------



## Care4all (Oct 4, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...











						Masks Do More Than Protect Others During COVID-19: Reducing the Inoculum of SARS-CoV-2 to Protect the Wearer - Journal of General Internal Medicine
					

Although the benefit of population-level public facial masking to protect others during the COVID-19 pandemic has received a great deal of attention, we discuss for one of the first times the hypothesis that universal masking reduces the “inoculum” or dose of the virus for the mask-wearer...




					link.springer.com
				








			Wearing a Mask Actually Does Protect You From COVID-19


----------



## Care4all (Oct 4, 2020)

Flopper said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


PRECISELY!!!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> If you haven't already gotten this bug.........you eventually will.
> 
> Everything else here is utter BS...........Nothing but political pandering and Fear mongering..........the Herd will move through.
> 
> Now stop being a a sheep and moo for me.


These fkwads think it will just disappear


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


How so?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Care4all said:


> PRECISELY


Precisely what?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Tramp is disgusting, how many people have died because of him


Zero. Whatever the count it’s on China


----------



## Flopper (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


A president that can't protect himself, his family, nor his staff from the virus certainly can't protect the people.  To have been successful, he would have had to care but he just didn't.  He had one thing on his mind, winning an election.  And as far as those that died, he expressed his feelings quite well, what will be will be.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 4, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > PRECISELY
> ...


precisely what flopper said in his response...about the President' s failure to LEAD.

_The president would not have had to mandate wearing masks or social distancing. All he had to do was give full support to the recommendations of the CDC on mask wearing and social distancing. However what we got from the president was comments about mask wearing being an individual choice and comments casting doubt on it's effectiveness such as, "Some people say their great, other that their good, and not so great". This is not how you convince the public to do something that is inconvenient and unpleasant at times.

What the country needed was a campaign similar to what we had in 50's and 60's in the fight against Polio. We needed public ads on TV, posters, and public figures urging people to wear masks and keep social distance. What we got was rebellion against the only know method to prevent the spread of the disease, over 200,000 dead, and a president saying, "What will be, will be."_


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Penelope said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


But you have no evidence it stops China’s flu! Post that evidence


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 4, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Your a fool if you don't think this virus will run it's course.......or if you think the masks will stop it forever....if AT ALL......New York passed wear a mask or We'll beat you rules..............didn't stop it there now did it.

Corona Covid will run it's course.........isn't a damn thing you can do about it.............unless bitching and whining about it are the cure........lol


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Flopper said:


> president that can't protect himself, his family, nor his staff from the virus certainly can't protect the people. To have been successful, he would have had to care but he just didn't. He had one thing on his mind, winning an election. And as far as those that died, he expressed his feelings quite well, what will be will be.


Are you saying no other president had any issue? JFK come to mind?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 4, 2020)

Care4all said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Like the Dems.......lmao

Having Hug a China man day........let's all go to China Town day........during an impeachment trial as the virus was released.

Then later go......had Trump stopped travel from Europe it wouldn't have happened.........

Fart in the wind and smell.......that is DNC policy on this.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Masks don’t work. The evidence is the supposed count keeps rising.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 4, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


"It is, what it is."


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 4, 2020)

Flopper said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Polio was conquered by none of that, it was conquered by a vaccine that took nearly 50 years to develop.  Trump has 4 different vaccinese in last state development less than 10 months after our first US case was identified.

You think those stupid masks will protect you?  Especially when half the people wear them below their nose?  It's no more effective in that configuration that a condom worn around your scrotum would be.  Even properly worn, the virus is 0.12 microns in diameter, and even a N95 mask, properly fitted, on a shaved face worn tightly enough to leave bruising only filters to 0.33 microns.  You think throwing a piece of cloth over your face stops the virus?  You might as well try to stop air with a screen door.

Every year during CA fire season, asthmatics are worned that cloth face covers will not stop smoke and smoke is 2.5 microns or 20 TIMES larger than COVID.  A mask is a snot catcher, nothing else.

*TRUMP REPORTS FROM WALTER REED*


​Late yesterday afternoon President Trump took to Twitter. That was business as usual, but he took to Twitter to provide a first-person report on his condition. That was not business as usual. That was unusual. He has been through a rough patch. He is recovering and feeling better. His message conveys gratitude all the way around. “I think I’ll be back soon,” he says.

He is doing well with intermittent bouts with falling oxygen levels and spiking fevers.  The disease can be much worse as your body fights against it, by 7 days it can be raging at it's worst. He announced positive on 10/1/20.  This Wednesday will be day 7.

I wear masks whenever indoors around others.  Stay distanced, disinfect and wash hands, stay outdoors.  Stay home if you feel any symptoms.  I looked at the seating configuration at the Amy Barrett announcement and would have never sat in those seats.  We are Americans, we make our own choices.

I'm sick of the hypocrites on the Left.  Who parade around proudly with stupid show masks while the cameras are on, hectoring and lecturing self-righteously, who pull their masks off as soon as the cameras are off.  We all saw Pelosi parading about in the hair salon without a mask, even while others around her were masked, and we all saw Feinstein going through the airport, not distanced, unmasked, while others around her were masked and trying to distance. 

I've had it with the fakes and liars.


----------



## miketx (Oct 4, 2020)

Flopper said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Total bullshit as usual. I know you nazis love totalitarian rule but we don't.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Just as you retard have no evidence that this is a deadly virus that is worse than the common flu.lol. What’s funny is your evidence is the word of  trump a president,which is funny sense there has never been a president who did not lie,and the corrupt media.lol.
> ...


Son we have the cdc admitting to count all deaths wuhan China cause. What do you have that says it is deadly?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 4, 2020)

jc456 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


 
You asked for links, but didn't read them when you got them, and CHOSE to stay, an ignoramus!

Par for the course!!!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Care4all said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Sure I read every link so far none says masks stop China’s flu. You all are zero for whatever


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 4, 2020)

Care4all said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


More Fear mongering..............more BS..........result in economic destruction of families across the nation......as the Globalist fucked small business with no vasoline again.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Yes it will run it’s course. During its run it could kill 2 million, 200 thousand or perhaps it could have killed much less had we been more responsible as a nation. Think about it


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Care4all said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Nothing in this says it prevents China flu


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

miketx said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Nothing that Flopper said was totalitarian it was just smart messaging and being a good leader, neither of which Trump has done


----------



## miketx (Oct 4, 2020)

I just heard earlier that Trump is indeed breathing oxygen. FYI...


----------



## Ben Thomson (Oct 4, 2020)

Well this sure didn't help..A White House Long in Denial Confronts Reality


----------



## miketx (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Total lies based on your hatred of the United States.


----------



## miketx (Oct 4, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Most likely the voices in his head which are all screaming "Orange man bad!!!!"


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

miketx said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Dude, just saying I’m lying is meaningless. Point out the lies and make an argument or stop wasting my time.

Weren’t you the one that said there was no COVID back in March? It was all a hoax?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

I’m calling out the pink. Elephant


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2020)

jc456 said:


> These fkwads think it will just disappear


Wow, you finally said something truthful... Impeached Trump is a "fkwad."

_“Looks like by April, you know, in theory, when it gets a little warmer, it miraculously goes away.” ~ Impeached Trump_​


----------



## miketx (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Stop lying troll. So you are a meaningless liar.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Well get ready for the lock down of the century if Biden becomes (gag), the POTUS. You think Hitler was bad ? You ain't seen nothing yet. This country will spin out of control, and then back into control but in a Nazi kind of way... The possibility of wars will break out from within. It's gonna be everything the leftist have dreamed of. Becareful what you ask for, because you just might get it, then what ??


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

miketx said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


State what I lied about


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Sure, masks don’t prevent China flu. Why do you keep saying they do?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 4, 2020)

miketx said:


> I just heard earlier that Trump is indeed breathing oxygen. FYI...


Through mechanical aid???

If true, then we really need to pray for him....  that is not a good sign!  Not a death sentence, but a rough road ahead...that means covid pneumonia is setting in, I believe....

I just wish they would be honest with us, about his condition....  I thought he was going back to the Whitehouse tomorrow because he was doing so much better??


----------



## miketx (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


anything you post about Trump. You are a filthy liar like all leftist traitors.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


We are 6 months in under your plan and POTUS just got infected. Where would we be if we did a Hitler style lock down for 3 weeks back in March? It would have been gone in April. Think about it


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

miketx said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Well since all you do is call me names and you can’t point to anything specific the logical conclusion is that you are full of shit and too stupid to actually back up an argument.

but it’s all a hoax right?


----------



## Flopper (Oct 4, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


I certainly would not call the methods used by the Trump administration to control the virus draconian.  I would call them mostly guidelines to be followed by the states and the public if they chose to do so.   

Draconian methods of control as was used in China are not necessary.  South Korea proved that.
All that is needed is preparation, immediate action, and a unified effort.  In other words, the exact opposite of what the Trump administration has done.   The results speak for themselves.  
In the US there are have been 214,000 deaths and 7.6 million cases.
In South Korea there have been 421 deaths and 24,000 cases.
Unemployment is approximately half the US unemployment.  Almost all schools and business are functioning normally with limited controls.  And South Korea is not a small country with population of 60 million and with a population density of 1340/sq. mile vs 92/sq. mile in the US.

South Korea has proven that draconian methods are not needed to control the virus.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 4, 2020)

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > These fkwads think it will just disappear
> ...


The fact that it's not going away should put the focus back on China, and our punishment on them for what they the Chinese have done to us and the world.  This crap is unforgivable.


----------



## miketx (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Oh bullshit, you can't prove nothing, like I said just a filthy liar.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

miketx said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I can prove you’re a complete dumbshit. Point out one of my lies and I’ll show you how foolish you are


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 4, 2020)

Flopper said:


> The president would not have had to mandate wearing masks or social distancing. All he had to do was give full support to the recommendations of the CDC on mask wearing and social distancing. However what we got from the president was comments about mask wearing being an individual choice and comments casting doubt on it's effectiveness such as, "Some people say their great, other that their good, and not so great". This is not how you convince the public to do something that is inconvenient and unpleasant at times.



Anyone can go to he CDC site for information about mask wearing.   "Masks should NOT be worn by children under the age of 2 or anyone who has trouble breathing,"  is one of the guidelines.  Imagine if Trump stupidly told everyone to wear masks and some folks died because of it.  You'd be squealing about that.  As we have seen over the past 3 years, the DNC and their lackey media will blame Trump for anything and everything he says, does or what they perceive he thinks.  This is America we are free from Federal Government mandate to choose what we do and wear.  Those mandates are for individual States to set.









						COVID-19 ARCHIVED WEBPAGE
					

This historical page is not up to date. Find the latest on COVID-19.




					www.cdc.gov
				






> "What the country needed was a campaign similar to what we had in 50's and 60's in the fight against Polio. We needed public ads on TV, posters, and public figures urging people to wear masks and keep social distance. What we got was rebellion against the only know method to prevent the spread of the disease, over 200,000 dead, and a president saying, "What will be, will be."



There was no mask wearing in the 50's and 60's polio epidemic.   I am old enough to have lived through it.  No one was told to social distance or had their businesses and jobs shut down and basically taken away.   You just don't like Trump and, from your posting history, waste a lot of time coming up with "Orange Man Bad" diatribes.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > The president would not have had to mandate wearing masks or social distancing. All he had to do was give full support to the recommendations of the CDC on mask wearing and social distancing. However what we got from the president was comments about mask wearing being an individual choice and comments casting doubt on it's effectiveness such as, "Some people say their great, other that their good, and not so great". This is not how you convince the public to do something that is inconvenient and unpleasant at times.
> ...


Trump could smartly tell people to wear masks or face shields and social distance none of which he does at the parties and rallies and events that he hosts


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


If masks do nothing to stop the virus, why are all these physicians wearing a mask? What the fuck leads you to b'lieve you know better than doctors?


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Trump could smartly tell people to wear masks or face shields and social distance none of which he does at the parties and rallies and events that he hosts


I doubt if Trump and most people give a shit about your opinion.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Exactly... I mean what do the top doctors in the world that are treating POTUS know. Bunch of idiots right?!


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump could smartly tell people to wear masks or face shields and social distance none of which he does at the parties and rallies and events that he hosts
> ...


I guess that’s what you say when you can’t make a real argument. Good game


----------



## Care4all (Oct 4, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


What punishment do you recommend?


----------



## Flopper (Oct 4, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Fauci ...........lol
> 
> A trickster for the news.......lol................watch him play it off on Trump when asked......LMAO


That is a video from Feb 29 or earlier, prior to any  large scale outbreak.  The recommendations are not going be the same when you are having no deaths in the US due to the virus vs hundreds and thousands.  Fauci emphases this in video.  What is need to control the virus is not stagnant.


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


He obviously can't. I hope you enjoyed his lunch.


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Oh? What did they do?


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> I guess that’s what you say when you can’t make a real argument. Good game


I already gave you an 'argument' complete with a link.  Your 'game' is to hate Trump, you have 0 credibility.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 4, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


It reduces infection spread, which reduces deaths.

Just like a vaccine....


----------



## DrLove (Oct 4, 2020)

I don't wanna hear one more world out of Donnie's doctor or this White House as to his condition. They're LIARS. 









						Trump’s doctor admits he avoided saying president was on oxygen
					

In an optimistic briefing on President Trump’s condition Sunday morning, White House physician Dr. Sean Conley admitted to reporters he had tried to conceal the fact that the president had received oxygen at the White House.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess that’s what you say when you can’t make a real argument. Good game
> ...


You didn’t make an argument with link in reply to my comment. You did a lazy cop out insult for a reply. That’s a white flag buddy


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


So? What does it prove, and what is your plan?


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> You didn’t make an argument with link in reply to my comment. You did a lazy cop out insult for a reply. That’s a white flag buddy


You didn't comprehend.  The CDC does not recommend masks for some folks and you'd be screaming like a stuck pig if people or baby died because Trump suggested wearing masks and some moron accidently aspixiated themselves or their child.   Your game is "Orange Man Bad" that's all you have and have ever had.  As I said you have 0 credibility.  I also told you that such suggestions were NOT part of the Polio epidemic.  We have even had TB epidemics and NONE of that was suggested, or required.   You just hate Trump and it is obvious because you cannot seem to think rationally when it comes to all things Trump.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 4, 2020)

jc456 said:


> So? What does it prove, and what is your plan?


Their 'plan' is "Orange Man Bad" nothing else.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > So? What does it prove, and what is your plan?
> ...


Yep


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

DrLove said:


> I don't wanna hear one more world out of Donnie's doctor or this White House as to his condition. They're LIARS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turn off your tv and radio


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Flopper (Oct 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


First of all the study was focusing on a hospital environment, not usage by the general public.  There is a huge difference.   The study was making a comparison N95 respirator masks and surgical masks, certainly not what the general public wears.   The viral load in covid 19 wards is far far greater than that of your neighborhood grocery or local restaurants so the masks to be used by the public do not need to be same as in hospitals.  Since the viral load in retail establishments is likely to very low, a mask with only 40% or 50% efficiently is sufficient to drop the concentration of the virus to such low level that infection becomes very unlikely.  Anything the public does to reduce concentration levels of the virus in public places will reduce infection and save lives.     
*EDITOR'S NOTE: The study upon which this article was based has since been retracted by the Annals of Internal Medicine. Here is the Retraction Notice.* 




__





						ACP Journals
					





					www.acpjournals.org


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Correct, masks don’t work


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Care4all said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Shut down all imports. That’s easy


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > You didn’t make an argument with link in reply to my comment. You did a lazy cop out insult for a reply. That’s a white flag buddy
> ...


Orange man bad as you call it is exactly what is happening with the handling of this virus. You’re acting like I want Trump to make everybody wear masks all the tome no matter what, but that’s not the case. I want him to promote the safety protocol that his own task force recommends. He doesn’t do that. He in fact does the exact opposite as I’ve laid out. And look how that’s worked out. He’s in the hospital.

I get it. You are in a tough spot trying to defend Trump because he was obviously careless and put himself in compromising positions. It’s a horrible position to be in for you and it’s a shame that he put you in that position... it’s too bad that he didn’t promote safety from the beginning so his supporters could be on board pushing the RIGHT THING TO DO


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


So, when the experts don’t align with you their assholes got it


----------



## Care4all (Oct 4, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> There was no mask wearing in the 50's and 60's polio epidemic. I am old enough to have lived through it. No one was told to social distance or had their businesses and jobs shut down and basically taken away. You just don't like Trump and, from your posting history, waste a lot of time coming up with "Orange Man Bad" diatribes.


Polio virus was an intestinal virus, passed through fecal matter and spit, usually from dirty water...not airborne.

Shutting schools or businesses was not needed.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > There was no mask wearing in the 50's and 60's polio epidemic. I am old enough to have lived through it. No one was told to social distance or had their businesses and jobs shut down and basically taken away. You just don't like Trump and, from your posting history, waste a lot of time coming up with "Orange Man Bad" diatribes.
> ...


Nor is it needed now


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Virus man bad


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2020)

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


_<crickets>_


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Orange man bad as you call it is exactly what is happening with the handling of this virus. You’re acting like I want Trump to make everybody wear masks all the tome no matter what, but that’s not the case. I want him to promote the safety protocol that his own task force recommends. He doesn’t do that. He in fact does the exact opposite as I’ve laid out. And look how that’s worked out. He’s in the hospital.



OH I see, so now you are blaming Trump for the virus.  FINALLY your TDS has turned you into a leftist, lock-step zombie!!    The safety protocol is promoted and mandated by individual States. I don't know how many times I have to tell you that until you stop obfuscating. Apparently you are no longer capable of comprehending.



> I get it. You are in a tough spot trying to defend Trump because he was obviously careless and put himself in compromising positions. It’s a horrible position to be in for you and it’s a shame that he put you in that position... it’s too bad that he didn’t promote safety from the beginning so his supporters could be on board pushing the RIGHT THING TO DO



Trump put himself in the same position as the American public.  Most of us cannot lock ourselves in our basement like Slo-Joe where he cowardly sat while Trump was out meeting and greeting and executing his Presidential duties.  Trump wants the country to open up, you and the Democrats want to use this virus as a means for political gain by keeping the country shut down and exacting as much economic pain and scare tactics on US as possible before the election.   All for a virus with a 95% survival rate.  You guys should be ashamed but, I fear, your shamelessness knows no bounds.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 4, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Says who, you?  

Depends on how bad it gets again...it could be needed.

If trumpets would just start following the mitigation guidance, wear masks, stay separated by at least 6ft to 10feet, wash hands frequently and no large gatherings, near all businesses could stay opened....And the economy could rock, the rock of rock!!


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 4, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Says who, you?
> 
> Depends on how bad it gets again...it could be needed.
> 
> If trumpets would just start following the mitigation guidance, wear masks, stay separated by at least 6ft to 10feet, wash hands frequently and no large gatherings, near all businesses could stay opened....And the economy could rock, the rock of rock!!


So says many doctors and mental health experts.   A virus with a 95% survival rate is not 'bad' but you believe the political hype for some reason.  Most people DO follow their State's guidelines.  In fact, some of the highest concentrations of the virus is in States with mask mandates.  The U.S., as you know, is a vast continent with vastly different population densities.  Anyone with half a brain can see that viruses spread the most in densely populated areas.   Any President insisting on everyone in the U.S. in all areas should wear PPE all the time is not only unconstitutional but a very bad idea.  Trump was exactly right to leave the mask wearing mandates to the States.


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 4, 2020)

Kelly Anne Crazy infected her Daughter Claudia with COVID.









						Kellyanne Conway tests positive for coronavirus
					

President Donald Trump's former adviser Kellyanne Conway has tested positive for the coronavirus, it was revealed Friday night.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



.

Dumb Fucking Bitch attended the Super Spreader at the White House and then decided to infect her family.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Orange man bad as you call it is exactly what is happening with the handling of this virus. You’re acting like I want Trump to make everybody wear masks all the tome no matter what, but that’s not the case. I want him to promote the safety protocol that his own task force recommends. He doesn’t do that. He in fact does the exact opposite as I’ve laid out. And look how that’s worked out. He’s in the hospital.
> ...


I didn’t blame Trump for the virus. That’s a lie. I stop reading posts when I see the first lie so you wasted your time writing whatever else you had to say. Be honest and I’ll give proper consideration to what you have to say. Keep lying and I won’t


----------



## lantern2814 (Oct 4, 2020)

DrLove said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Don’t drink asshole. Try again lying loser. You’re pathetic.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 4, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...



Parting is such sweet sorrow ya foul mouthed lout.


----------



## lantern2814 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You really typed that? You truly are a fucking idiot. Would have been gone in April? That has to be one of the dumbest statements you’ve ever made and that’s saying something. Do yourself  favor and shut up. You’re embarrassing yourself.


----------



## lantern2814 (Oct 4, 2020)

DrLove said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Yeah run away asshole. Foul mouthed? Check your own stupid meme asshole. Your surrender is recorded.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## miketx (Oct 4, 2020)

DrLove said:


> I don't wanna hear one more world out of Donnie's doctor or this White House as to his condition. They're LIARS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prove it, liar.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> I didn’t blame Trump for the virus. That’s a lie. I stop reading posts when I see the first lie so you wasted your time writing whatever else you had to say. Be honest and I’ll give proper consideration to what you have to say. Keep lying and I won’t


Nice deflection but you blamed him for what you called his 'handling' of the virus.  Therefore you are blaming Trump for it.  You call me a liar as a way to excuse yourself from reading what I wrote because you cannot refute it.  So far you have failed to give 'proper consideration' to anything I wrote supporting Trump; you never have and you never will because you hate Trump.  Go ahead and admit it everyone sees it.  Your opinion on anything related to Trump is tainted.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 4, 2020)

bravoactual said:


> Dumb Fucking Bitch attended the Super Spreader at the White House and then decided to infect her family.


You are a very sick person.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Yep, masks don’t work. Can’t have it both ways. Can’t say masks work and then say count is going up. It isn’t rational


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 4, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Yep, masks don’t work.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Tell me what happens to the virus if everybody locked themselves in their homes for 3 weeks.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn’t blame Trump for the virus. That’s a lie. I stop reading posts when I see the first lie so you wasted your time writing whatever else you had to say. Be honest and I’ll give proper consideration to what you have to say. Keep lying and I won’t
> ...


Of course I blame him for his handling of the virus. Everybody is responsible for how they handle things. Saying that I blamed him for the virus is a completely different thing and an outright lie. Was that just a typo on your part, an honest mistake?


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 4, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



The Mask wearing mantra, is the modern day equivalent to having child practice hiding under their desk in the 1960s for possible nuclear attacks.

Does absolutely nothing, but it's a nice placebo for ignorant people who want to freak out.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, masks don’t work.
> ...


Wow, what a DUMBASS!!!! Hey secret service guy with a family at home, how about you drive me around in a bulletproof car so I can look tough to my supporters. How self centered and selfish can one man be?!


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Does nothing yet doctors wear them and recommend them but I guess the social media trolls know better. Thank god for people like you keeping us informed!!!!


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Nothing.

Did you learn nothing from Italy?   They did that.  That had people locked in their homes for weeks.









						Family trapped in house with coronavirus infected body after funeral services refuse pickup
					

Health officials appear to be struggling over how to deal with the bodies of people who have died from coronavirus at home.




					7news.com.au
				




Italy had without question, the most radical and restrictive quarantine and lock down measures in all the EU.



			https://www.thelocal.it/20200904/italy-reports-new-post-lockdown-high-of-1733-cases-as-number-in-intensive-care-rises
		


Whoops.... didn't work.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


How did the virus spread if everybody was locked in their homes for weeks?


----------



## miketx (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Now he's an expert on that the media says about italy.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Of course I blame him for his handling of the virus. Everybody is responsible for how they handle things. Saying that I blamed him for the virus is a completely different thing and an outright lie. Was that just a typo on your part, an honest mistake?


I told you why I said it and you just confirmed it.   Trump is not responsible for whether or not you wear a mask.  In fact, like I said and you avoided, if he DID tell everyone to wear masks that would be against one of the CDC guidelines which I posted and posted a link to.   Trump did the responsible and constitutionally correct thing which was to let the States handle PPE guidelines and provide support in the form of ventilators and PPE also, he built a hospital in NY to handle patient overflow, etc.   You just don't like Trump, admit it and move on.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



You tell me.   Italy did that, and it didn't wipe out the virus.

So instead of debating endless hypotheticals, that neither you, nor me, know the answer to... how about we look at the facts we know?

Italy did exactly what you suggested.  They had the most harsh, and the most restrictive, and economy ruining lock down measures in all of Europe.

Is the virus gone?   Was it at any point, gone?   No.

Those are the facts.   So.... saying "if only" we had done whatever, is a false claim.  Your plan was tried, and it failed.

Can we move on, or do we want to sit around debating why or why not something that didn't work... somehow would have worked if only..... blaw blaw blaw?


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 4, 2020)

*2019 WHO review of mask studies found 'no evidence' they stopped transmission of flu*








						2019 WHO review of mask studies found 'no evidence' they stopped transmission of flu
					

Whether or not the ostensible ineffectiveness of face masks in stopping influenza can be extrapolated to COVID-19 is currently unknown.




					justthenews.com
				




"A 2019 World Health Organization review of numerous studies testing the efficacy of face coverings to stop the transmission of influenza found "no evidence that [wearing a mask] is effective in reducing transmission" of the virus."

Stole this from another thread but it needs showing again to all the TDS morons who have declared themselves 'experts' because they have a seething hatred for the President of the U.S. and probably America itself.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Iyo, we’re laughing


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

miketx said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


I asked a question. Can u answer?


----------



## Flopper (Oct 4, 2020)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Trump is not against wearing mask, he just doesn't support it and that is huge. Asking millions of people to do something that is inconvenient, annoying, and has no visible personal benefit takes a lot of selling and that is one thing Trump is really good at and he won't do it.  What has been desperately needed is his full support.  We need Trump, Biden, Fauci, celebrities in sports and entertainment selling the country on wearing masks and social distancing. In countries such as Indonesia and Philippines that have been very successful in getting people to wear masks are doing far better than the US in cases/million and deaths/million.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I blame him for his handling of the virus. Everybody is responsible for how they handle things. Saying that I blamed him for the virus is a completely different thing and an outright lie. Was that just a typo on your part, an honest mistake?
> ...


All Trump should be doing is promoting  the CDC guidelines. But he does the opposite almost every day. Take today. Do you think the CDC would recommend a Covid positive patient take a ride in the car to wave at people? Don’t you think he put the driver at risk? For a photo op?!?!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Why, you fkers never do


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Where hasn’t he?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Flopper said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Why? You have no evidence masks work.

Post that link


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 4, 2020)

Flopper said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Because it's dumb, inconvenient, annoying, has negative consequences.

It's not that it doesn't have a "visible personal benefit".... but rather that it has zero benefit at all.  None.  It simply doesn't have a benefit.

I feel bad for my co-workers.  This one guy has an itchy rash every single day, from that mask.  It's sad. But people would rather face others to do what they want, and have control, then what makes scientific sense.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


You never answered the question so I’ll do it for you. The virus is contagious for 14 days. So if everybody locked down for three weeks it would no longer spread. Do you agree?


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 4, 2020)

Working hard - or hardly working?  Is Trump really just signing a blank piece of paper?





*President Trump* is still hard at work while batting COVID-19 at Walter Reed, or at least that's how it seems at a quick glance -- but a closer look at a photo of him signing a document has some folks skeptical.









						President Trump Appears to Sign Blank Paper as Proof He's Working Hard
					

President Trump appears to have signed a blank page to show that he's working hard in the hospital.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


How indeed.


Andylusion said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


And that’s all the benefit he gets from that mask, a rash. And demofks are dumb asses


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



No, you don't get to just ignore reality to fit your position.  Facts don't care about your theories.

Italy did exactly what you suggested.  They had the most harsh, and the most restrictive, and economy ruining lock down measures in all of Europe.

Is the virus gone?   Was it at any point, gone?   No.

Those are the facts, whether you agree or not.  So I'm not asking if you agree, because it doesn't matter if you agree with reality or not.

That's how this works.  I'll take what has been tested and proven false, over the theories of an internet poster any day.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Working hard - or hardly working?  Is Trump really just signing a blank piece of paper?
> 
> View attachment 397182
> 
> ...


Hahaha hahaha


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Exactly


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 4, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Why? You have no evidence masks work.
> 
> Post that link



Then why is Trump wearing one?


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Why? You have no evidence masks work.
> ...


Politics.

Same reason Bill Clinton walked around with a 30 lbs Bible on Sunday morning, and was banging half the interns in his office every Sunday night.

Politics.

Trump is first and foremost a politician now.   If wearing a mask, will stop people from freaking out about him not wearing a mask, then he'll wear a mask.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Italy didn’t do what I suggested. I’m making a point that you don’t seem to be able to follow so forget about it. I’d rather debate people smart enough to understand the points I’m making. I’m not in the mood to explain things like I’m talking to a 3rd grader


----------



## miketx (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


If they didn't do what you suggested perhaps you aren't as important to them as you think.


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


What a retarded thought. Sadly, you appear to be too crazed to comprehend your bizarre claim would only be true if masks worked 100% of the time.  A claim made by no one. You are the weakest link.


----------



## miketx (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Now he's an infectious diseases expert.


----------



## buttercup (Oct 4, 2020)

I love getting notifications for posts that are not even to me, but nested with my post that's 18 levels down!  wooohooo!


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Did I say I cared what mood you are in?   You don't have to respond to anything. 

And yes Italy did.  People were confined to their homes for days on end.

If lock downs, and such had any positive effect, Italy should be the shining example of what a successful eradication of Covid-19 is.

They blocked roads.  Closed ALL businesses.  Shut down all schools.  Banned all gatherings.  Had people confined to their homes.  Rerouted all mass transit to not even travel through the cities in quarantine.  








Entire cities were blocked off, and completely empty.

Did they eliminate covid-19?   No.

In fact, Italy still ended up being one of the worst hit, in spite of all the lock down measures.

Facts don't care about your theories.  You can sit and theorize all you want about how well your brilliant plan would have worked, but the facts don't support that claim, no matter how much it seems to make sense to you.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 4, 2020)

How long with Trump be in the hoaxpital?


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 4, 2020)

buttercup said:


> I love getting notifications for posts that are not even to me, but nested with my post that's 18 levels down!  wooohooo!



Yeah, I've had that too.    It's a strange quirk of the forum that every once in a while, it gives you notifications for an old post that someone replied to 20 posts prior.

I don't get it either.  But it's not super common.  At least of me it isn't.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Trump is first and foremost a politician now.   If wearing a mask, will stop people from freaking out about him not wearing a mask, then he'll wear a mask.



He could have done that from the beginning but he didn't.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is first and foremost a politician now.   If wearing a mask, will stop people from freaking out about him not wearing a mask, then he'll wear a mask.
> ...



Why?  Other than political points.... why?   We already know for a fact that masks do nothing to stop Covid-19. It's not even a question now.     Denmark actively discouraged wearing masks, and they have lower rates of Covid than the US.   So why?  Why should he have done it from the beginning?  

So people hiding under a desk in case of a nuclear missile, can pretend they are doing something helpful?

Placebo effect?   Why?  For what purpose?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Why?  Other than political points.... why?



That's exactly why.  If you're saying it's just done to score political points, he could have scored those political points early on.

Instead, he minimized the seriousness of the virus, got infected with the virus, and NOW decides to wear a mask, making his previous stances look ridiculous.


----------



## buttercup (Oct 4, 2020)

Flopper said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I don't know if you have terrible reading comprehension or you're being trollish, but either way your reply had nothing to do with what I was talking about.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Why?  Other than political points.... why?
> ...



He minimized the seriousness of the virus...... because it wasn't serious.    Covid-19 isn't serious.

Trump was right.   The CDC proved that.

Did you miss the numbers put out by the CDC?  I'll post them again.





In the absolute worst case scenario, with the highest risk age group of 70+.... the maximum recorded fatality rate was 0.093.

Influenza in comparison is 0.1.

So you are trying to tell me that Covid-19 is so serious we have to have lock downs, and ban gatherings, and have people in masks..... for a fatality rate for the worst possible cases, in the highest risk age group..... of 0.093......  when the flu has an OVER ALL fatality rate of 0.1?

By that logic, we should have shut down the country for the last 200 years, over the flu.

Because if you look at the average fatality rate of all scenarios for all age groups... it's way way way lower than the flu.

Trump was dead on right.   He was right about the whole thing.  That is not opinion... that's fact based on the evidence we have.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> All Trump should be doing is promoting the CDC guidelines. But he does the opposite almost every day. Take today. Do you think the CDC would recommend a Covid positive patient take a ride in the car to wave at people? Don’t you think he put the driver at risk? For a photo op?!?!


Again, you ignore most of what I posted.   Trump has not told anyone to not listen to the CDC so you can put that lie to rest.   You're just looking for anything to denigrate Trump, like you always do.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



You want to argue that it's not serious when it landed his ass in the hospital?  Good luck with that.  He's going to have a REALLY hard time adjusting his covid messaging from here on. 

- Tell us more about how covid isn't serious even though you were hospitalized over it.

- Tell us more about hydroxy even though you didn't actually take it when you were hospitalized.

- Tell us more about how covid is under control even though you and several members of your administration have gotten infected with it.

- Tell us more about how masks aren't important even though you are now wearing your mask.

Those political points are gone.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 4, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Trump is not against wearing mask, he just doesn't support it and that is huge. Asking millions of people to do something that is inconvenient, annoying, and has no visible personal benefit takes a lot of selling and that is one thing Trump is really good at and he won't do it. What has been desperately needed is his full support. We need Trump, Biden, Fauci, celebrities in sports and entertainment selling the country on wearing masks and social distancing. In countries such as Indonesia and Philippines that have been very successful in getting people to wear masks are doing far better than the US in cases/million and deaths/million.


Total bullshit, Trump actually said wearing a mask is patriotic.  Where I live, many folks have masks the read: "Trump 2020" so your claim has no basis in fact, it's just more TDS horseshit.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> ou want to argue that it's not serious when it landed his ass in the hospital? Good luck with that.
> 
> He's going to have a really hard time adjusting his covid messaging from here on.
> 
> ...


Are you TDSers having some kind of contest as to who can tell the most lies about Trump?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 4, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Are you TDSers having some kind of contest as to who can tell the most lies about Trump?



What lie?  Be specific.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Does nothing yet doctors wear them and recommend them but I guess the social media trolls know better. Thank god for people like you keeping us informed!!!!


Who said masks do nothing for doctors in a medical health care setting?  That would be no one.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 4, 2020)

Flopper said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Fauci ...........lol
> ...


And yet this guy had been there for decades..........which is the point lol

And the experts couldn't agree on it......derp


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Glad you agree that it’s funny that your reaching.lol


----------



## miketx (Oct 4, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> How long with Trump be in the hoaxpital?


He's out, chinaman.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



The flu routinely sends people to the hospitals every single year.  If merely having someone sent to the hospital, means it is a serious illness that justifies shutting down the country.....









						Spectrum of clinical illness in hospitalized patients with "common cold" virus infections - PubMed
					

The viruses associated most frequently with the "common cold" are rhinoviruses and coronaviruses. The first prospective cohort study to determine the prevalence of rhinovirus and coronavirus infections in patients of all ages hospitalized for acute respiratory illnesses is described. Hospital...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



​The viruses associated most frequently with the "common cold" are rhinoviruses and coronaviruses. The first prospective cohort study to determine the prevalence of rhinovirus and coronavirus infections in patients of all ages hospitalized for acute respiratory illnesses is described.​
Thousands of people every single year, end up in the hospital with common cold virus infections.   Thousands.  People die from the common cold every year.









						Why the common cold can sometimes be deadly
					

The condition is usually mild, but can be serious for some people.




					www.newsweek.com
				




Common colds kill people.

Now two things I'd like to point out....  That first article was from 2000, and the second was from January 1st.

Both articles were written before Covid-19 existed.

So why is an article from 2000, talking about Corona virus?  Because Corona viruses have been part of the common cold group for hundreds of years.

Corona has been killing people for hundreds of years.   Just because we have a new variation, doesn't change the fact it is a common cold.

Back to the point.   If you are going to tell me that Covid-19 is so serious, simply because someone want to the hospital for it..... then we should have shut down the entire planet for the last 200+ years, because common colds have been hospitalizing people for as long as the common cold has been around.

Again.... it's not serious.  Facts over opinion.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> The flu routinely sends people to the hospitals every single year.



When is the last time the flu killed 214,000 Americans in a year?  I'll wait.


----------



## buttercup (Oct 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Thank you for the sanity and common sense, but keep in mind that you are trying to get through to deeply indoctrinated msm-believers who seem to be under some sort of insane spell.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > The flu routinely sends people to the hospitals every single year.
> ...







__





						1968 Pandemic (H3N2 virus)  | Pandemic Influenza (Flu) | CDC
					

Everything you need to know about the flu illness, including symptoms, treatment and prevention.




					www.cdc.gov
				




Country didn't shut down...........and ratio to the current population not much different.

ASSUME definition for Covid death.............let that sink in.............the definition on the death certificate was BS this time.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 4, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Thank you for the sanity and common sense, but keep in mind that you are trying to get through to deeply indoctrinated msm-believers who seem to be under some sort of insane spell.



Oh shut the fuck up.  You're certifiably insane and you're too embarrassed to even share your half-baked conspiracy theories around here.

Go ahead and tell us all why you think Trump doesn't even have covid.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 4, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Did that reach 214,000 American deaths?  No.

Try again.


----------



## buttercup (Oct 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > The flu routinely sends people to the hospitals every single year.
> ...



The official number is a steaming load of BS.  This has already been explained to you more than once, so I can only conclude that you are dishonest and you choose to believe BS because the only thing that matters to you is trying to score political points.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


I said it via ratio...........put your ISM elsewhere.............that was the FLU........BTW.............

Show me the ASSUME definition of death by this virus..........It's BS..........I know 3 down here that families had DEATH BY COVID..........that the families said was BS.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 4, 2020)

buttercup said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



The person I'm talking to is siting the CDC.  You know, someone who isn't completely fucking retarded.  

Go tell other people how the illuminati is altering the numbers while you discuss the fake moon landing.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 4, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> I said it via ratio...........



Ratio is still higher for covid.  And still climbing.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Take the CDC data and shove it.............they did the definition so people like you could Fear monger.

They also said millions would die.

Pardon me when I don't give a shit about them anymore.......when they weren't even close to being right.......not to mention they fucked up the testing as well................

Outside of their little CUSHY WORLD........in the REAL WORLD.........a bunch of them would have had their asses fired for it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 4, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Take the CDC data and shove it........



Perfect.  Go talk to buttercup about that.

Let me know when you two figure out the "real" number of covid deaths and whether UFO's exist or not.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I said it via ratio...........
> ...


And our population is higher and still climbing..........got news for you.......7800 people died every single day before this junk............EVERY SINGLE DAY..........

But PRAISE BE TO GOD.......OTHER DISEASES HAVE HAD BETTER DEATH RATES SINCE COVID.

Sarcasm intended.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Take the CDC data and shove it........
> ...


No one knows the real number...........and under the Cares act it rewarded hospitals and labs for calling it covid.............

Sell your BS and Fear mongering elsewhere.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 4, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I calculated the ratios.  Did you?

Calculate the percentage of American deaths from the flu in 1968.  Then calculate the percentage of American deaths from covid in 2020.  

Tell me which one is higher.


----------



## buttercup (Oct 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



You are a vile human being, a liar and a fool.  I don't waste my time with people like you.  Begone, little demon.


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


_*"In the absolute worst case scenario, with the highest risk age group of 70+.... the maximum recorded fatality rate was 0.093.

Influenza in comparison is 0.1"*_

Dumbfuck, the IFR for the flu is about 0.1%, not 0.1. That makes it 0.001, not 0.1.





__





						Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical Visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2017–2018 Flu Season | CDC
					

Links to key resources on the burden of influenza - CDC




					www.cdc.gov
				









I'll never figure out how so many of you brain-dead rightards manage to avoid Darwinism for so long.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Factor in the BS ASSUME..............

The definition for Fear mongers 2020

We fucked this country up for a virus with a death rate of .001% for those under 50.

You are  a good little globalist bitch.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 4, 2020)

buttercup said:


> You are a vile human being, a liar and a fool.  I don't waste my time with people like you.  Begone, little demon.



See ya.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 4, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Factor in the BS ASSUME..............
> 
> The definition for Fear mongers 2020
> 
> ...



You're the one who brought up 1968.  That argument doesn't work.  Less deaths and less death percentage.

What else ya got?  Let me know when you have something substantive.  I'll assume you don't.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Factor in the BS ASSUME..............
> ...


There you go assuming again.........you must have covid............

here's another covid death for you .

Cheick it out.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 4, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



So nothing then.

Didn't think so.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


nite moron............last person to post BS here.

Go get back under your bed and hide........nite asshole........ass........fitting symbol of the DNC


----------



## buttercup (Oct 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Why?  Other than political points.... why?   We already know for a fact that masks do nothing to stop Covid-19. It's not even a question now.     Denmark actively discouraged wearing masks, and they have lower rates of Covid than the US.   So why?  Why should he have done it from the beginning?
> 
> So people hiding under a desk in case of a nuclear missile, can pretend they are doing something helpful?
> 
> Placebo effect?   Why?  For what purpose?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 4, 2020)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Trump mask is not good because a waitress told him.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 4, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > now Chris Christie checked himself to a hospital. ALL NOT WEARING MASK
> ...



Try to watch other channels aside from Fox  you might learn something new.

Let me inject something new and real facts to your brain....... During Trump presentation of SC nominee Barrett in WH lawn. Most did not wear mask that include another blob Christie. Of that scenario 8 are tested positive for Coronavirus. Christie checked himself to a hospital yesterday.

And you purposely edited my post to suit your lie proving you are a dishonest person. A true Trump supporter.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 4, 2020)

Flopper said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



So you wanted him to lie to the public and say masks work 100% of the time?

You would have called him out for that. 

The economy wasn't shut down for Polio.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 4, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Kneepads?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 4, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



More worthless posting from a drooling mouthbreather. 

Don't you have some ChiComm dick to suck?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

Penelope said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


As always,you demonstrate what a fucking coward you are,you are so fucking predictable you are such a sad excuse for a human being.You did EXACTLY as I KNEW you would and just as you always do,instead of addressing the evidence and facts I gave about Obama’s corruption and how we NEVER heard one peep out of you when he took a crap on the constitution and expanded bush’s illegal NSA spying on the American people, and how cuomo murdered thousands in ny,you deflect pretending those facts were not posted by me,and change the subject to trump talking about the irrelevent unimportant koolaide remark I made.

You keep evading how trump in recent weeks,did something no president ever had the guts to do,not even our last great president JFK who is rolling over in his grave now on how corrupt the dem party has become sense he was aliv,that trump came out and told the truth that all wars are startedso the defense contracters can profit from them,you hate America of course so of course you pretend I did not post this fact about trump.lol

You are such a fucking coward troll who can’t stand toe to toe in a debate and when getting checkmated,instead of addressing facts,post laughing smileys like all trolls do,you have been exposed that you work for the dnc committe and have been sent here to troll for them.


----------



## Borillar (Oct 4, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Globally, I believe we have reached a million deaths. Guess you'd rather believe the guy who said it would just disappear like a miracle.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 4, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


WHY do you do this dishonest crap, ALL the time Marty?

Where did Flopper say he wanted Trump to say masks work 100% of the time?

No where.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


If trump dies and I seriously doubt that will happen,it was from something else,this virus is a hoax,the flu virus is five times more deadly and this is not my words these are from the best doctors in the world.i have said this till I was blue in the face just to watch all dnc trolls cowardly evade these facts that whistle blowing doctors have put their careers on the line exposing that the numbers are highly inflated astronomically that hospitals are being pressured to rule practically every death from a gunshot would to the head to fatal car accident as Covid death. They are getting massive payoffs by doing so.

but the dnc trolls like the op and penny pooper,will pretend I never posted any of these facts though or claim I made this all up or some kind of crap like that and post a laughing smile or thumbs down even though many threads have only exposed this in the conspiracy section the past six months.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


They will use a corrupt government agency like the CDC of course as their evidence,they always do,never fails. They are like clockwork,too easy to know what they will always do in their dodgeball games they always play.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Coward den trolls as always.instead of trying to counter or address it,post irrevelvent drivel in defeat.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Biggest lie ever from you.lol


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you TDSers having some kind of contest as to who can tell the most lies about Trump?
> ...


Everything you just posted.  You made it up.

One example:  "Tell us more about how covid isn't serious even though you were hospitalized over it."

Trump never said Covid was not serious.  That is a blatant lie as is the rest of your nasty screed.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 4, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> I still don't believe in COVID-19. Donald and Melania Trump were probably poisoned, and are now recovering from an all-but-overt assassination attempt either by a foreign nation-state or by domestic agents of the Democratic Party in collaboration with a foreign nation-state. They probably needed the cover of an official diagnosis for their medical care and treatment.
> 
> The United States Secret Service is probably well aware of poisonings and attempted poisonings of the President and First Lady, including the letter sent by that Canadian woman.


Dude stop drinking paint thinner.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > president that can't protect himself, his family, nor his staff from the virus certainly can't protect the people. To have been successful, he would have had to care but he just didn't. He had one thing on his mind, winning an election. And as far as those that died, he expressed his feelings quite well, what will be will be.
> ...


I have stated That till I was blue in the face just to watch these cowardly dems trolls pretend I did not post  the similarities in trump and jfk how they were both anti war,both were stepping on powerful toes in Washington,both had and have lunatic war monger generals that considered the potus a danger to America,and that trump did what no president ever had the balls to do,come out and tell the truth wars are always started so defense contracters can profit from them and both spoke out on the evils of the federal reserve,these stupid fucks though can’t put two and two together that trump obviously pissed offf the elite recently telling the truth about why wars are always started.
just watch,they will post a laughing smiley and some cowardly one liners without addressing these pesky facts pretending I neve posted these facts they are so predictable like clockwork,they are such a joke.lol


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 4, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Trump is no coward, and he has been teaching this nation how not to be a coward in the face of any threat. Standing tall is the American way, and especially in the face of your enemy. The Covid threat has been changing ever since it got here, and it has confused the most intelectual scholars, making them change from one minute to the next. Trump even got confused by it all, as so did the rest of us in the country. Heck we still can't decide id


Slade3200 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Well full of speculation then...  Almost the same thing depending on how you stand behind your speculation.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


The UNDERSTATEMENT of the year that they are zero for  whatever.lol

They can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.lol


----------



## Flopper (Oct 4, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...





			https://files.fast.ai/papers/masks_lit_review.pdf
		

If that's not enough, the CDC, WHO, and the NIH all strongly recommend masks for the general public as well as every major medical institution in the country.  And if that's not enough, how about plain common sense, filtering out droplets containing viral particles will reduce the concentration in air and thus the viral load transmitted.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Could not have said it better myself.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 4, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dude stop drinking paint thinner.


"Dude" try posting something besides insults.  "Come on man!!!"


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 4, 2020)

Flopper said:


> If that's not enough, the CDC, WHO, and the NIH all strongly recommend masks for the general public as well as every major medical institution in the country. And if that's not enough, how about plain common sense, filtering out droplets containing viral particles will reduce the concentration in air and thus the viral load transmitted.


Dr. "Mask Nazi"^^^^


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 4, 2020)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I understand truth hurts. 
Here is the exact link when Trump told millions of Americans that mask is not good because waitress told him. 

I am NOT going to lower my class to your low life miserable class. I accept this as your defeat. 



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/09/15/parsing-trumps-baffling-head-slapping-comments-mask-wearing/?outputType=amp


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

jc456 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > I don't wanna hear one more world out of Donnie's doctor or this White House as to his condition. They're LIARS.
> ...


All these trump haters refuse to do that,they could care less what credible doctors say that the numbers are inflated that the flu virus is five times more deadly,just what the idiot box in the living room is they are are interested in and claim is the almighty truth.comedy sold.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 4, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude stop drinking paint thinner.
> ...


Well start how you people threw your insults and stupid unreal post. Start with that.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 4, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Everything you just posted.  You made it up.
> 
> One example:  "Tell us more about how covid isn't serious even though you were hospitalized over it."
> 
> Trump never said Covid was not serious.  That is a blatant lie as is the rest of your nasty screed.



Oh please.  Trump has been minimizing the seriousness of this virus and he's even on tape admitting to that.  Here are several of his quotes minimizing the seriousness of the virus.

"This is a flu. This is like a flu."

“I think the virus is going to be—it’s going to be fine.”

“Now, and this is just my hunch, and — but based on a lot of conversations with a lot of people that do this. Because a lot people will have this and it's very mild.”

“If we have thousands or hundreds of thousands of people that get better just by, you know, sitting around and even going to work — some of them go to work, but they get better.”

"I intended to always play it down."


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That’s the logic of the dnc trolls you ain’t kidding.lol


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 4, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > If that's not enough, the CDC, WHO, and the NIH all strongly recommend masks for the general public as well as every major medical institution in the country. And if that's not enough, how about plain common sense, filtering out droplets containing viral particles will reduce the concentration in air and thus the viral load transmitted.
> ...


Like this you are calling flopper a NAZI. Really? And you are bitchin? 
We believe and respect in science. We do not ignore or insults science.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > There was no mask wearing in the 50's and 60's polio epidemic. I am old enough to have lived through it. No one was told to social distance or had their businesses and jobs shut down and basically taken away. You just don't like Trump and, from your posting history, waste a lot of time coming up with "Orange Man Bad" diatribes.
> ...


Hate to break your heart but neither was it this time over an inflated hoax so the dems can destroy Americans lives.lol


----------



## Flopper (Oct 4, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Trump is no coward.  He's mentally incompetent.  What sane person two days after being diagnosis with a deadly contagious disease would leave their hospital bed without being discharged to drive around the block exposing other for the sole purpose of waving at his fans. That is just plain nuts.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 4, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Like WHAT credible doctors are you talking about that disagree with science? Can you update us? Or any link?


----------



## miketx (Oct 4, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Butthurt news.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 4, 2020)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Just for photo op. That proved the dumbest and stupidest person ever. Trump. I’m sure his doctors are totally against that but he doesn’t give a shit. Feel sorry for the driver and security guy. Total disregards of human being.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 4, 2020)

miketx said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Sorry. It’s a real news. Posted all over the world how dumb is our president. Sadly.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


The critical thinking non biased people like me and you who understand corona is a hoax,that the numbers are highly inflated and the flu virus has killed five times more people this year than corona has,we get that because we don’t belive eveything the idiot box in the living room tells us as all the Trump haters do.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

Flopper said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Oh god talk about the most retarded post,this is as comical as penelopes asinine ramblings,oh what a brainwashed sheep we have.lol


----------



## buttercup (Oct 4, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



It's a global scam, a pretext for numerous globalist agendas.  I think it damages the effort to wake people up when Republicans portray it as merely a Dem thing, or a hoax that's all about getting Trump.  That's not it.   Also, keep in mind that Trump is fully on board with the vaccine, and he appointed a Big Pharma exec as the vaccine 'czar'.  Just one of many blatant conflicts of interest.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

Death Angel said:


>


I notice death angel,the Biden lovers played dodgeball with your excellent video there covering their ears and closing their eyes to this truthful video.lol


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 4, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


No stupid. He could have simply said wear mask to helps stop the spread of the virus. Just like what his Covid-19 policy says... and his own surgeon general recommend. But do not go around spreading misinformation and that mask is not good. That is the worst thing he is doing right now.

We would could have called him from that..... Again. Yes and yes because all presidents policy you expect a criticism no matter how good or bad. That comes with the job. 
They always say.... DAMN IF YOU DO DAMN IF YOU DONT. But that doesn’t apply to this lousy, inept and incompetent president.

DENG WHAT DID YOU DO KID?
DENG WHAT DID YOU SAY KID?  That is Trump.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

buttercup said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Yeah that’s true.he did say that. He may not be ill at al,it’s hard to really know,the virus is a hoax for the reasons you stated.dont know if I stated it on this thread or not,have on others that IF and that’s a major if,that if he died,it would be from something else,it won’t be from Covid.

I have reason though to believe the elite are after him though,you just KNOW he pissed them off recently when he came out and told the truth that wars are always started so defense contracters can profit from them,no president has EVER come out and told thT truth on live tv.

the elite might have been pleased with trump for most his time as president,but they can’t be now after he made that statement to the world,they are pissed at him now.a president who says that For the whole world to here,that’s usually a death wish for them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


These dem loving trolls of course have never had an interest to facts Ollie these thst you just posted of course cause they all hate America and want it destroyed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Which they have proven in SPADES on this thread,they have no interest in over their warped opinions.comedy gold.


----------



## miketx (Oct 4, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Butt hurt news.


----------



## miketx (Oct 4, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Liar, traitor, shill.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

buttercup said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Exactly, he has been taken to school on that too many times to remember in this thread by myself and many others like Andy recently,he is frustrated he can’t counter those facts so he insults in defeat,he played dodgeball with this video same as he and all other dem loving America haters did with death wish’s video as well earlier.lol


----------



## candycorn (Oct 4, 2020)

This from NPR:









						Mary Trump Says Trump Family Saw Illness As 'Unforgivable Weakness'
					

The president's niece says illness was seen as "unacceptable" by Donald Trump and his father, Fred Trump. President Trump has been diagnosed with COVID-19.




					www.npr.org
				




It fits right in with all of the other brainless attempts to project masculinity.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Not fucking retarded like you but someone who has fallen for the lies and propaganda by that evil organization and is so brainwashed incapable of critical thinking same as you,that he believes eveything that evil institution tells him same as you and is just parroting the lies passed on to him by the higher up evil monsters.

I see you are ignorant to the fact as well that even the cdc themselves even at one point came out and admitted their numbers are inflated,lol


----------



## Care4all (Oct 4, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Deaths in 2020 vs 2019 ytd, are wayyyyy up.....!!!   And that was just through April I believe?

... while some individual categories of deaths are down....like auto accident deaths are down...because less people drove during th lockdown, and now working from home.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/us-reports-66000-more-deaths-than-expected-so-far-this-year/2020/04/29/b6833548-8a68-11ea-ac8a-fe9b8088e101_story.html


----------



## Flopper (Oct 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


That is not the opinion of the top medical scientists, health departments, medical researchers and just about every major medical institution in the country.  Masks have proved themselves effective at stopping airborne diseases for over hundred years throughout the world.  I guess you think healthcare workers and patients with communicable diseases wear them to hide their face.

People do not need to wear masks when they are alone or outdoors away from people, or when people are more than 6 feet away. 

My pulmonologists told me that he recommended some type face covering in public for all his patients and he has plenty of patients with serve breathing problems.   The discomfort that people feel when they first start wearing a mask is mental.  Masks allow for plenty of oxygen and exhausting CO2.  I have had to wear masks all day and you get use to them just like healthcare workers, firefighters, and people that work all day heavy dust do.

The fact remains infectious disease medical researchers and epidemiologist say the public should wear masks to reduce the spread of the disease and you say it has no benefit.  I'll follow the science and you can follow your conspiracy theories because that's what you're going to do anyway and no amount evidence is going to change your mind.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


It’s only been exposed on several threads in the conspiracy section over the last six months and I only made a thread on it just a month ago as well in another section.one poster recently posted how over a thousand doctors in Germany are behind these doctors in the us,do try and keep up around here and get off that deserted island you been living on.comedy gold.lol


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > The flu routinely sends people to the hospitals every single year.
> ...



You didn't say that.  You said it was serious if they went to a hospital.  The common cold, sends people to the hospital.  Not even the flu... just the common cold.

As for in a single year....  Not relevant.

Per capita death rates are lower than the flu.  Even the CDC shows that.

Besides that, we already know the death rates for Covid-19 are drastically over blown.  We know that for a fact, because hospitals were paid more money if they claimed any given death was covid-19, and so they were labeling every single death they could as being a Covid death, even without even testing to see if the person had Covid.

So not worried about it.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 4, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Thanks Buttercup!

You know I've always wanted to call a woman that, and not have it be considered inappropriate.  

Thanks Buttercup!


----------



## Flopper (Oct 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Why? You have no evidence masks work.
> ...


If the hospital would allowed him to go unmasked, he probably would because he doesn't care who he infects.  He's the president you know, he can do anything.   Covid patients have to wear masks in the hospital except in their room which has special ventilation to prevent the spread of the disease.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

Care4all said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Ah the good old CIA controlled media tells you that and like the loyal sheep you are,you believe it,I love how you keep evading doctors have exposed this hoax that the numbers are inflated and have done their research of evidence not given to them by the corporate controlled media,that hospitals are taking huge payoffs to list practically every kind of death as Covid from a gunshot wound to the head to a fatal car accident,that many doctors that have a conscience and refused payoffs exposed their corruption because of a thing called greed,you might want to look that word up,what it means.lol 

you would understand that sadly,humans give into greed when green stuff is put in front of their eyes,but many doctors had a conscience and were not taken in by greed and exposed the hospitals corruption by the higher ups.lol don t you ever get tired of embarrassing yourself on this.lol


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

miketx said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


You’re completely lost in this conversation. Just stop trying. Let the grown ups take it from here


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


If everybody in Italy was locked in their homes for three weeks then how did the virus spread. Please enlighten me


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



So you do understand what per-capita means?   Like how if there are only 170 Million people, and 100,000 die, that this is nearly identical to having 330 million people, and having 200,000 die?   With the difference being that that 1968 flu, killed 4 million people globally, and Covid-19 has killed less than 1/4th as many?

Do you not get that?  Is that too hard?   For most of us, we get it.  Do you not get it?

Man public school education really does suck....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


I’ve taken the trump haters to school too many times to remember on this thread posting that fact about inflated deaths till I was blue in the the face,they of course though pretend you never posted it because it shoots down their lies they parrot from the corporate controlled media that this is a deadly virus..lol


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > All Trump should be doing is promoting the CDC guidelines. But he does the opposite almost every day. Take today. Do you think the CDC would recommend a Covid positive patient take a ride in the car to wave at people? Don’t you think he put the driver at risk? For a photo op?!?!
> ...


I didn’t say he told people not to listen to the CDC. His actions promote going against the guidelines. He holds crowded events and puts chairs in a way so people stand shoulder to shoulder. He mocks people who wear masks to crowds who are yelling all over eachother without masks on. This is how the virus spreads. This is against CDC guidelines. It’s like a pit full retarded puppets .


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 4, 2020)

candycorn said:


> This from NPR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somehow that right there, explains a lot to me.   So in left-wing world, being pathetic is promoted?  Because otherwise you are engaged in a "brainless attempt to project masculinity", so people should be as pathetic and weak as possible in left-wing world.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Does nothing yet doctors wear them and recommend them but I guess the social media trolls know better. Thank god for people like you keeping us informed!!!!
> ...


Many on this board. Ask bob for one.

also my comment did not claim what you said....  my comment points to the fact that doctors wear mask and they recommend that other wear masks. Trumps doctors, the best in the world, did this TODAY. Wake the fuck up


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 4, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Oh god talk about the most retarded post,this is as comical as penelopes asinine ramblings,oh what a brainwashed sheep we have.lol


Please read this post.





__





						You're Still Not "Selectively Editing"..  Shape Up...
					

I'd say most members ARE helping with our helpless situation of having a bug in Xenforo S/Ware that Xenforo has no interest in fixing apparently..  You're POUNDING THE REPLY button like a set of trained lab monkeys.  STOP IT !!!  If you have no idea what I'm screeching about -- you're probably...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## candycorn (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## candycorn (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Flopper (Oct 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Gee, you're just full of misinformation

Nobody get's admitted to the hospital for just the common cold unless they have other serious conditions

And no, more people are not dying from the Flu than covid in the US.  207,000 deaths from covid so far this year which many researchers say is low.  On an annual basis it's 276,000/yr.  The only flu that was more deadly than Covid was the Spanish Influenza which killed 676,000 about hundred years ago.  Every flu season since has been a lot less than covid.  The next highest season was in 1957 in which about 116,000 died.  Last year, 2018-19 the number of US deaths from the flu was 34,200.



			https://www.accuweather.com/en/health-wellness/how-us-covid-19-fatalities-compare-to-worst-flu-seasons/731964
		






						Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
					

CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


The same guy that would gas church goers to take a photo with a bible In front of a church. That’s who


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


You say about the Dem “they all hate America and want it destroyed.” And they are the ones that love trolling?! Get a mirror man


----------



## buttercup (Oct 4, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Yeah, that is one of their slimy tactics, that they do ALL the time.  I don't how many times I've explained to these Covid1984 cheerleaders the reasons why the numbers are a total joke. It gets tiring having to repeat oneself over and over and over.  And what do they do?  The very next day they'll play completely dumb and act as if they never heard it before.  Lather, rinse, repeat.  Sigh.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2020)

Flopper said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


If others are wearing masks how can he infect them?


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 4, 2020)

candycorn said:


> View attachment 397279



Millions of people have contracted Covid, while wearing masks, and social distancing, and not going to social gatherings, and washing their hands.

"Karma" for those that followed all the rules?   Dumb post.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 397279
> ...



Karma for those who didn't.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 4, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Yeah, that is one of their slimy tactics, that they do ALL the time. I don't how many times I've explained to these Covid1984 cheerleaders the reasons why the numbers are a total joke. It gets tiring having to repeat oneself over and over and over. And what do they do? The very next day they'll play completely dumb and act as if they never heard it before. Lather, rinse, repeat. Sigh.


Exactly, patients with other serious conditions that die and have covid detected in them are ruled "Covid deaths" this is well known to those who are not hard core lefties who only listen to those with a similar hatred of Trump such as the Democrats and most of the media.  They then go off spouting bullshit until they convince themselves that their hatred is rational.  These people are seriously mentally ill IMO.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 4, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Right.... what about the millions who did, and still got it?  Like me?  I followed all your dumb rules, and still got it.

Please explain.

If everyone who followed the rules didn't get it, and the one who didn't got the virus.... then it's Karma.

If people get the virus, whether they follow the rules or not, that's not Karma. That's a bunch of rules that are stupid and ineffective.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 4, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that is one of their slimy tactics, that they do ALL the time. I don't how many times I've explained to these Covid1984 cheerleaders the reasons why the numbers are a total joke. It gets tiring having to repeat oneself over and over and over. And what do they do? The very next day they'll play completely dumb and act as if they never heard it before. Lather, rinse, repeat. Sigh.
> ...



It's not even that.   Hospitals were labeling deaths, as covid deaths.... WITHOUT detecting the virus.   We know this, because some hospitals were getting money for Covid deaths, before the hospital even had tests available to verify patients had covid.

How can you label someone as dying of Covid.... when you don't even have a test to find out if they have Covid?

Well, easily.. You just call it a Covid death, and get paid by the government.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 4, 2020)

Care4all said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



It's the way you idiots harp on and on about MASKS MASKS MASKS like their fucking talisman that will keep the COVID mojo away.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 4, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



He talked about the fact that while wearing the masks they are touching things and then the masks and how the efficiency could be ruined by that.

Do you actually read the links you provide?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 4, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



He said masks could not be good in certain situations.

I have men entering confined spaces, and doing crane lifts. Masks hide their mouths, and make the situation unsafe. 

Should I force them to wear masks in those cases because MASKS MASKS MASKS

Do people really have to wear masks spread out in parks? or walking by each other for 2 fucking seconds on a sidewalk?


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 4, 2020)

martybegan said:


> He talked about the fact that while wearing the masks they are touching things and then the masks and how the efficiency could be ruined by that.
> 
> Do you actually read the links you provide?


They only parrot what the Democrats and the lamestream media tells them what to regurgitate.  They all march in lock-step like a bunch of brown shirts.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> It's not even that. Hospitals were labeling deaths, as covid deaths.... WITHOUT detecting the virus. We know this, because some hospitals were getting money for Covid deaths, before the hospital even had tests available to verify patients had covid.
> 
> How can you label someone as dying of Covid.... when you don't even have a test to find out if they have Covid?
> 
> Well, easily.. You just call it a Covid death, and get paid by the government.


That is what I have been saying all along.  The data is contaminated so any reliable statistical analysis is impossible.  It's the old computer programmer's meme "Garbage in, Garbage out" these brain damaged TDSers drink up that garbage swill like mother's milk.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is first and foremost a politician now.   If wearing a mask, will stop people from freaking out about him not wearing a mask, then he'll wear a mask.
> ...


Trump first mentioned masks last March when questioned whether masks would be necessary. Immediately, the media jumped in and accused him of going against his medical advisors.  Facui effectively said yes people should start wearing masks. However, Trump never said people should not mask but he continued to question it with statements like, "Some people say masks are great others good and some not so good.", "I believe it's an individual choice".  And whenever he was asked about masks he would either question their value or would give a half hearted endorsement then he would proceed to mock people who wore masks or issue some other statement that supporters would interpret that he did not consider them of any value.  So he would just continue to double down on remarks.  This is typical of Trump no matter how wrong he might be he just can't seem to back down. One exception was admission that Obama was a citizen.  That was in 2016 when he was being threaten with a large lost of support.

How many times have you heard Trump say, I was wrong or sorry got the facts wrong, or I made a mistake.  Trump believes admitting you're wrong  or you failed is a sign of weakness.   To this day, he does not admit he failed in his many businesses that failed.  They were all tax write offs, bankers that failed him, the economy, or whatever, but not Trump.  His old buddy, Harry Cohn told him, "Don't defend, attack, attack, attack." "Never admit you're wrong or you failed.  Blame it on someone else or have someone else admit to the failure.  Trump has come pretty close to living by these words and that is exactly what he is doing today.  And it has worked well for him.  And undoubtable, his behavior is going to set a precedent for other presidents to come.  So don't think once Trump is out of office this behavior is going to go away.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > It's not even that. Hospitals were labeling deaths, as covid deaths.... WITHOUT detecting the virus. We know this, because some hospitals were getting money for Covid deaths, before the hospital even had tests available to verify patients had covid.
> ...


You both are trying sooooo hard to downplay this thing. Why? You realize your side of the argument results in more people literally dying right?


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


_*"Per capita death rates are lower than the flu. Even the CDC shows that."*_

From where do you numbnuts get your info??

2016-2017, the flu claimed as many as 61,000 out of 29 million infected. That's 1 out of every 475 cases.

Whereas COVID-19 has claimed 214,611 out of 7,636,912 infected. 1 out of 36 cases.









						Burden of Influenza
					

Learn about how CDC estimates the burden of seasonal influenza in the U.S.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 5, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> You both are trying sooooo hard to downplay this thing. Why? You realize your side of the argument results in more people literally dying right?


I, for one, am trying to present the other side of the argument which you and your fellow TDSers regurgitate on a daily basis here on the Forum.   Look, we know you hate Trump you have made no bones about that so, anything you post is suspect in the first place.  Your hysteria in trying to accuse me and others who disagree with you of causing people to die only provides further evidence of your unfounded and unbridled hatred of one man and your unstable mental state.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 5, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > You both are trying sooooo hard to downplay this thing. Why? You realize your side of the argument results in more people literally dying right?
> ...


I’m not saying you are causing anything... unless of course you are one of the people who have spread the virus by going out and acting irresponsibly. There of course are people who have done that and deaths have resulted. You see that don’t you?


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 5, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> I’m not saying you are causing anything... unless of course you are one of the people who have spread the virus by going out and acting irresponsibly. There of course are people who have done that and deaths have resulted. You see that don’t you?


Yet another case of you blathering and then denying what you said.  Your game is getting pretty old.  You make stupid TDS statements then claim you didn't mean what you said.   As I said, you hate Trump, why should anyone take you seriously?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 5, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m not saying you are causing anything... unless of course you are one of the people who have spread the virus by going out and acting irresponsibly. There of course are people who have done that and deaths have resulted. You see that don’t you?
> ...


Haha. Says the guy who constantly mischaracterizes the things I say. I can’t help it if you need to lie to mold the argument into something  you can win. That’s your problem


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 5, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Haha. Says the guy who constantly mischaracterizes the things I say. I can’t help it if you need to lie to mold the argument into something you can win. That’s your problem


 I realized early on that is your game.   To make slightly vague statements then claim that wasn't what you meant when someone nails you.    Now I'm going to say you called me a liar and you will post something to the effect that wasn't what you meant.   How about you stop playing games and just admit you hate Trump and toddle off now?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 5, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Karma...it catches up to you.
When you do nothing but put hate out in the world--like you do--it comes back and hits you.  
Don't like it...change if you can. 
Its as simple as that.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 5, 2020)

Flopper said:


> I guess you think healthcare workers and patients with communicable diseases wear them to hide their face


Am I protected throwing on the same disposable mask that I've had sitting in my car for 2 or 3 months every time I enter the store really doing any good, or am I just pacifying the "karens" who will be upset if they see me without one?


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Everything you just posted.  You made it up.
> ...


Everyone is this way until they get it, then they're made believers of the best kind. The thing is this, we are all lost in the weeds trying to blame each other or politicizing the thing, meanwhile China got away with an attack on our country with no repercussions. Strong tariffs or sanction's should be levied against Chinese goods in order to pay for the damages and resources to fix what they have since broken. Blaming Trump is petty, anti-American, outright disgusting, and it shows how desperate the leftist are in the situation.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 5, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > I guess you think healthcare workers and patients with communicable diseases wear them to hide their face
> ...


Good points, because that is exactly what's going on in alot of ways. Now personally I don't like seeing anyone sneezing, coughing and such in the public without a mask on, but that's just me.  You want people to be responsible, but these days with so many participation trophy holders out there, it's a frustrating situation.  I've seen some stupid crap.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 5, 2020)

Trump had a dangerous mental state before he contracted COVID-19, but now with his body pumped full of experimental chemicals - he will be even more dangerous and unpredictable.  I hope sane people are keeping a close watch on the nuclear suitcase.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 5, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Now personally I don't like seeing anyone sneezing, coughing and such in the public without a mask on, but that's just me


I also feel a little "karen" coming up when I'm wearing a mask like a good boy but someone else isnt or their damn nose is exposed (what the hell is the point), but that's ONLY because I feel forced to follow the rules while others flaunt them, not because I'm afraid of catching the disease.

I personally like the 6 foot rule though and hope it catches on forever. I like my space.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 5, 2020)

Trump look healthier WITH covid than Biden does without it.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 5, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha. Says the guy who constantly mischaracterizes the things I say. I can’t help it if you need to lie to mold the argument into something you can win. That’s your problem
> ...


I make pretty clear statements which you should take at face value instead of doing your normal distorting interpretations.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 5, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Good points, because that is exactly what's going on in alot of ways. Now personally I don't like seeing anyone sneezing, coughing and such in the public without a mask on, but that's just me. You want people to be responsible, but these days with so many participation trophy holders out there, it's a frustrating situation. I've seen some stupid crap.


I was in a store the other day and watched a woman pull down her mask and sneeze.   Apparently she did  not want to subject herself to her own sputum.   Most people sneeze into the crook of their arm. Experiments have shown that will stop droplets from spreading.   

We are being led down a dangerous path with these mask wearing nazis.  Whey you put on a mask you touch your head by necessity.   Apparently "maskers" don't believe one's hands can carry pathogens but, historically that is how viruses are transmitted, not through the air.  So "maskers" go ahead and wear your infernal masks, touch them, stuff them in your pockets, put your hands all over them and strap them to your face where those pathogens you transmitted from your unwashed hands to your face have a direct path into your nose.  Good luck with that.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 5, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> I also feel a little "karen" coming up when I'm wearing a mask like a good boy but someone else isnt or their damn nose is exposed (what the hell is the point), but that's ONLY because I feel forced to follow the rules while others flaunt them, not because I'm afraid of catching the disease.
> 
> I personally like the 6 foot rule though and hope it catches on forever. I like my space.


It all depends on where I am.  I live in a rural-mountain area and folks around here do as they feel appropriate.   The few local stores we have all have mask mandates posted but, lots of old time residents here who have been through other epidemics, polio, TB etc. never wear masks and the stores don't really enforce.   I actually feel a little ashamed if I am wearing a mask.   I have not heard of 1 case here.

When I travel to a metropolitan area most people are wearing masks and that, IMO, is because they live in high density population areas where one is more likely to come into contact with individuals from varied locations and close living proximity promotes the spread of disease.   Most businesses in that area will not allow one to enter if they are not wearing a mask.   I comply like a 'good boy' too but try to minimize my time masked up.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 5, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > I also feel a little "karen" coming up when I'm wearing a mask like a good boy but someone else isnt or their damn nose is exposed (what the hell is the point), but that's ONLY because I feel forced to follow the rules while others flaunt them, not because I'm afraid of catching the disease.
> ...


I grew up in the days of those real plagues, polio, TB, measles and chickenpox.  This is nothing (oops, not supposed to say that)


----------



## KissMy (Oct 5, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > I also feel a little "karen" coming up when I'm wearing a mask like a good boy but someone else isnt or their damn nose is exposed (what the hell is the point), but that's ONLY because I feel forced to follow the rules while others flaunt them, not because I'm afraid of catching the disease.
> ...


Before they closed only 5 cases happened at a church in Rural Ralls County Missouri until School started, then 150 more came down with the virus 2 weeks later.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 5, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> I grew up in the days of those real plagues, polio, TB, measles and chickenpox. This is nothing (oops, not supposed to say that)


Me also, there was not mandated mask wearing, social distancing, the closing down of businesses, etc.  We managed to live through it.


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 5, 2020)

LIKE MATT LAUER’S ELECTRONIC DOOR LOCK, IT’S MISOGYNY ALL THE WAY DOWN:


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 5, 2020)

KissMy said:


> Before they closed only 5 cases happened at a church in Rural Ralls County Missouri until School started, then 150 more came down with the virus 2 weeks later.


Lots of folks 'come down' with the flu....Happens every year.  Most are not serious and most Covid cases are not serious.   Trump will prove that.


----------



## SavannahMann (Oct 5, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Actually. Hiding under the desk was a good idea. Let me explain. Nothing would save you from a ground zero attack. If you are there. You are dead. No question. But outside that area is where shock wave damage is incurred. The worst thing you can do is stand there and stare at the light and mushroom cloud.

When I was in the Army during the tail end of the Cold War we trained for Nukes. The training was to lay down head towards the flash Rifle under your body. Hands over your ears, eyes tightly closed. Face down of course. We had Dosimeters in those days. After the shockwave passed stay down. The reverse wave was coming.

It would not save us from Radiation. If we were ground zero we were dead. But outside that zone we improved our odds of survival by limiting the blast damage we would take.

So hiding under the desk to allow the blast wave to pass over you increased the odds of survival. Not guaranteed them. Just increased them. We tell the kids to do much the same thing with an active shooter or bomb don’t we? Get down. Stay down. A nuke is not a giant extinction ball. Each of the effects covers a finite area.









						What would happen if a nuclear bomb went off in your backyard?
					

Choose a bomb and experience the power of a nuclear blast in your area



					outrider.org
				




The further away from the blast point you go the better your odds of survival increase. Especially if you are low, and not looking at the blast in stunned disbelief.

Laying on the ground, or even hiding under your desk improves your odds. Nothing will ever make it a guarantee. But it can be higher.









						Duck and cover - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 5, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Actually. Hiding under the desk was a good idea. Let me explain. Nothing would save you from a ground zero attack. If you are there. You are dead. No question. But outside that area is where shock wave damage is incurred. The worst thing you can do is stand there and stare at the light and mushroom cloud.


You're pulling a 'quote train"..  All you have to do is highlight the quote to which you would like to reply and a "reply" button will appear.   That will only post the quote you are replying to.  I just did that with your post.


----------



## SavannahMann (Oct 5, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Actually. Hiding under the desk was a good idea. Let me explain. Nothing would save you from a ground zero attack. If you are there. You are dead. No question. But outside that area is where shock wave damage is incurred. The worst thing you can do is stand there and stare at the light and mushroom cloud.
> ...



And I care why?


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> LIKE MATT LAUER’S ELECTRONIC DOOR LOCK, IT’S MISOGYNY ALL THE WAY DOWN:


Maybe they don't care? Do U?


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 5, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Trump look healthier WITH covid than Biden does without it.


$70,000 of primping and pampering will give that impression. Such a manly man.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 5, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Trump had a dangerous mental state before he contracted COVID-19, but now with his body pumped full of experimental chemicals - he will be even more dangerous and unpredictable.  I hope sane people are keeping a close watch on the nuclear suitcase.


This just shows how creative you demons are. How much is Satan promising you to keep your idiocy going ?? Just remember pay up day is coming. Don't wanta hear all the crying and knashing of teeth when Satan comes a claiming all his prizes. You make him proud, so your reward should satisfy him, not you but him indeed. Misery loves company.


----------



## miketx (Oct 5, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


The medical expert has spoke.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 5, 2020)

Mask, mask, mask, and there are so many cracks in the testing system that it ain't even funny .. There is no way to achieve perfect quarantine. People get tested, then the wait is what 3 days for results ?? Ok during those 3 days they might somehow contact the thing even though quarantining for 3 days where ever they think that it's not while awaiting the results. So when the test results do finally come back, wouldn't the negative that the old test might bring forth, actually change over the waiting period to possibly a positive without the person realizing it ??? Other words you can't hide from a microbe period.  The only sure way to get a handle on the thing as far as testing goes, is to have test that give instant results on the spot. Asymptomatic are the worst in the situation, because they carry the germ, but have no symptoms.  A vaccine is the only hope in resolving the issue period, but the left fought the battle of delay, delay, delay, hard because Trump is in power. They don't want him to be credited with anything, so it mattered not to them upon how many would suffer. Funny how vaccines fell off the chart for a while. The reporting should be none stop on the progress. Trump had to tell us about all the wonderful New therapeutic treatments and such from his bedside.  We should be briefed by the medical industry constantly about this thing.  No politics allowed.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 5, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



They're claiming that those agents volunteered. I doubt it, they follow the orders of the C in C. This was classic Trump. He loathes his supporters, but the photo-op was just too much for him to resist. 

Guess he thinks it made him look like a tough guy who was showing love to his flag waving minions. Nothing could be further from the truth. It's all about Donald, and if he'd known in advance that 3 of his agents would get the COVIDS - He'd have done it anyway. 

Now, they all have to quarantine for 14 days. This president is in a word - Sad


----------



## DrLove (Oct 5, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Trump had a dangerous mental state before he contracted COVID-19, but now with his body pumped full of experimental chemicals - he will be even more dangerous and unpredictable.  I hope sane people are keeping a close watch on the nuclear suitcase.



Yep, and he took a steroid which should be prescribed only to terminal patients as a last resort. Donald's brains are scrambled enough as it is. Keep the football far far away from that man! 

Dexamethasone can also have serious psychiatric side effects, and the decision to use it so early in the president’s infection sparked a new round of speculation about the severity of his illness.​​Vox spoke to five infectious disease and intensive care doctors about the news to try to make sense of it. They said either Trump is sicker than the White House is saying, or his doctors are over-treating their high-risk, 74-year-old VIP patient.​
Is Trump sicker than his doctors are saying? His treatment regimen raises questions.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > This from NPR:
> ...


Brainless this CIA shill is indeed,that was discovered like over ten years ago.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


I got that mirror here for you  to hold in your hand.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Your post of course will fall on death ears by the dem worshipping Trump haters here of course the fact that whistle blowing doctors mean nothing to them as evidence just what the idiot box in the living room is the only evidence they are interested in.they sure provide comedy relief in their exrtrenme hate of trump don’t they? The logic they  use.lol


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 5, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Not fucking retarded like you but someone who has fallen for the lies and propaganda



I gave you an opportunity to provide evidence for your ridiculous claim that Trump doesn’t have the virus. You had your chance and you gave zero evidence.

Dont talk to me about critical thinking.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > You both are trying sooooo hard to downplay this thing. Why? You realize your side of the argument results in more people literally dying right?
> ...


Which pretty much is the case in all these trump haters,parroting the narrative of the corporate controlled media,ignoriing  facts that even the CDC Themselves said their numbers are inflated,ignoring so many credible doctors only listening to the side of the lamestream media,is indeed proof of having an unstable mental state.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 5, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Has Trump been hospitalized during his presidency for days due to a cold? What about the flu? 

You were comparing the death rates of the flu and Covid. If you’re using the data from cdc, then you would realize the obvious truth that Covid is far more deadly.  Im not sure what to make of your argument about 0.093 vs 0.1, but the deaths alone should be an indicator that you’re not interpreting that correctly.

Complaining about faulty numbers is just moving the goal posts. According to the cdc numbers that you posted, covid is far more deadly than the flu.  It’s that simple.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Not fucking retarded like you but someone who has fallen for the lies and propaganda
> ...


There is no way to prove it at this point einstein,I never said I had facts to prove it like I do and have given that this virus is not deadly as the media claims, I just said that I don’t think he is even  I’ll or the others are,that’s just my opinion,  I think he will come out of this fine,I also said If and that’s a MAJOR if,that if he dies,facts will emerge that it was not the virus. Just as facts emergedmonths later,that the government lied that Oswald killed jfk.you are incapable of critical thinking in the fact you believe everything the corporate controlled media tells you over patriot whistle blowing doctors who have risked their careers like a good little sheep which they love you for.lol


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 5, 2020)

Trump ready to get back to work.
Nothingburger as accurately predicted.

Many can't understand the difference between CATCHING a virus and DYING from a virus.

They think it's all the same.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



You've been sold a rotten product.
And you bought it a full retail.
Smart.

Yeah, some INSIST on worshipping at the alter of government misinformation.  Sad.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 5, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I do understand what it means.

Since you’re going to be condescending, then I’m going to ask you to run some numbers for me. Check the per capita death rate for Americans for both the 1968 flu and Covid.

Tell me which number is higher.

Don’t be shy now. You accused me of not understanding this concept. Let’s have you run the numbers and tell me which one was more devastating for Americans at the time, when talking per capita death rates.

Don’t try to weasel out of this one. Answer the question.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m not saying you are causing anything... unless of course you are one of the people who have spread the virus by going out and acting irresponsibly. There of course are people who have done that and deaths have resulted. You see that don’t you?
> ...


The understatement of the year.yeah I have not seen one trump supporter,not thst I am one,I said before I wanted Gary Johnson elected,not one who was  closed minded and biased as he and all the other trump haters are,it’s always the psychotic trump haters that are all like him that act like he does.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 5, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> There is no way to prove it at this point einstein



So you have nothing to justify your baseless conspiracy theories.

Thanks.  Go try to convince someone else if your brilliant critical thinking skills.  I’m not buying it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 5, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> You've been sold a rotten product.
> And you bought it a full retail.
> Smart.
> 
> Yeah, some INSIST on worshipping at the alter of government misinformation.  Sad.



Yea. How foolish of me to listen to the experts on this subject.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


The UNDERSTATEMENT of the century.lol


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



You mean which number was served up on a Leftist misinformation platter was higher?
Are you one of those who considers the CCP a solid source of news???
Gon' say it again........you believe all the BS you hear and read (even from govt sources), and you become a fool.

I visit major hospitals in big democrat cities......  I have YET to find one full of covid patients during this pandemic.
All those refrigerated mobile morgues?     Props to scare people who WANTED to believe.    Like a Cult.
You've been lied to.    It's up to you to be a sucker.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > You've been sold a rotten product.
> ...



Right....like CNN and MSNBC.   Real "experts"
And don't hand me your but...but....but....."the CDC says".......

You obviously lack any skills to disseminate the truth from propaganda

You WANT to believe covid19 was a national crisis, and then you swallow all the misinformation you need to be convinced.

What happened to all you doomsayers cheering that Trump was about to die a week ago?

I have a bridge for sale.......


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


That moron screwed up the stats to work for him. He claimed the fatality rate for the flu is 0.1 but it's really 0.001.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > You've been sold a rotten product.
> ...


You mean how foolish you are to ignore patriotic whistle blowing experts doctors who if they don’t conform to the government,they lose their jobs for being brave to expose their lies,how foolish of you to ignore that the CDc themselves admitted the numbers are inflated,only going by everything the idiot box in the living room tells you,foolish indeed.dont you ever get tired of showing how biased and closed minded you are thst your being lied to by the government as they have for decades to us? Foolish indeed of you that you are correct on.lol


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 5, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> You mean which number was served up on a Leftist misinformation platter was higher?



We’re talking per capita numbers here. I get it. You don’t believe in the numbers. You made that point clear.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 5, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



Tell me about your medical degrees and what you think makes youre qualified to correct the CDC.

Personally, I’m going to listen to the words of the medical experts before I listen to your input. Thanks though. It was a REALLY difficult decision.


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


It's a global crisis. You're just another fucked in the head con.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Before they closed only 5 cases happened at a church in Rural Ralls County Missouri until School started, then 150 more came down with the virus 2 weeks later.
> ...


Patriot. Brave whistle blower doctors have exposed the truth the yearly flu virus is five times more deadly than Covid,these brainwashed dem zombies are too stupid to use logic and common sense that if this virus was as deadly as the corporate media and government claim,masks would be totally useless,the only way you could be protected is if you wore a special suit like you see in the movies when a deadly virus  has been released,logic and common sense and being objective is not the trump haters strong point though obviously.lol


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 5, 2020)

Faun said:


> It's a global crisis. You're just another fucked in the head con.



The crisis is stupidity and gullibility.....look it up

You people are totally incapable of discussion without your insults.
A sign of obvious inferior intellect.

Never seen so many people allergic to FACTS.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


The only medical doctors you are interested in hearing are the ones that have caved into  greed that are taking payoffs to rule deaths like a fatal gunshot wound as Covid,you have no interest in hearing from the patriot medical doctors who have a conscience that have exposed those criminals monsters.comedy relief from you as always.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Trump ready to get back to work.
> Nothingburger as accurately predicted.
> 
> Many can't understand the difference between CATCHING a virus and DYING from a virus.
> ...


Logic and common sense is not the trump haters forte obviously.lol


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



No, you're going to continue to listen to PROPAGANDA.
Obviously it works on many.
How many Hopital Emergency Rooms have you visited this year?  They are EMPTY.  The photos of packed ER's are FAKE.

You wouldn't know propaganda if it tackled you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


That’s cool we have you here to verify what I have heard patriot doctors say the same thing you just said that they also have not seen any hospitals full of Covid patients,independent investigators not on the payroll of the corporate controlled media,have also exposed what you just said so well,that these alleged morgues,are indeed props.well done,gives standing ovation.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 5, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Mask, mask, mask, and there are so many cracks in the testing system that it ain't even funny .. There is no way to achieve perfect quarantine. People get tested, then the wait is what 3 days for results ?? Ok during those 3 days they might somehow contact the thing even though quarantining for 3 days where ever they think that it's not while awaiting the results. So when the test results do finally come back, wouldn't the negative that the old test might bring forth, actually change over the waiting period to possibly a positive without the person realizing it ??? Other words you can't hide from a microbe period.  The only sure way to get a handle on the thing as far as testing goes, is to have test that give instant results on the spot. Asymptomatic are the worst in the situation, because they carry the germ, but have no symptoms.  A vaccine is the only hope in resolving the issue period, but the left fought the battle of delay, delay, delay, hard because Trump is in power. They don't want him to be credited with anything, so it mattered not to them upon how many would suffer. Funny how vaccines fell off the chart for a while. The reporting should be none stop on the progress. Trump had to tell us about all the wonderful New therapeutic treatments and such from his bedside.  We should be briefed by the medical industry constantly about this thing.  No politics allowed.


Why do you think Trumps doctors, the best in the world, are wearing non surgical masks in this photo. Please enlighten us.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 5, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Why do I need to hold a mirror?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Him and everyone of the trump haters that have posted on this thread have ALL demonstrated in spades,they are incapable of disseminating truth from propaganda,they never addresses any of the evidence or facts we bring up,they just pretend we did not mention those facts and deflect always bringing up something else irrelevent that never addresses the evidence or facts you present.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Damn you got memory comprehension problems,lol


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 5, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


I think you have a problem making complete arguments and explaining yourself. You can keep making these lazy insult arguments but if you’re looking for engagement then you’re going to have to step up your game


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 5, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> No, you're going to continue to listen to PROPAGANDA.
> Obviously it works on many.
> How many Hopital Emergency Rooms have you visited this year?  They are EMPTY.  The photos of packed ER's are FAKE.
> 
> You wouldn't know propaganda if it tackled you.



I’ve been to the hospital once since this thing started. Not to an emergency room.

I didn’t have you pegged as a conspiracy theorist. I thought you were better than that.

Ok. Go ahead and tell me your version of this. Everything.  The others conspiracy theorists here haven’t been very convincing but I at least respect your positions, so enlighten me. 

“They” are fabricating numbers and posting fake pictures of full emergency rooms. Who is doing this, why are they doing this, how many of them are involved in this?  Tell me all about this web of propaganda that you’re claiming.

Let’s hear it.  You have the microphone.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Your post of course will fall on death ears by the dem worshipping Trump haters here of course the fact that whistle blowing doctors mean nothing to them as evidence just what the idiot box in the living room is the only evidence they are interested in.they sure provide comedy relief in their exrtrenme hate of trump don’t they? The logic they use.lol


just know, in a demofks head, one is only an expert if said expert agrees with the demofks.  hahahahahhaahahaha insanity by the plenty with them pricks.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> I think you have a problem making complete arguments and explaining yourself. You can keep making these lazy insult arguments but if you’re looking for engagement then you’re going to have to step up your game


son, you have no idea on how to banter in here.  you have almost never presented evidence to support your shit.  Opinionated is all you are. and opinions are like assholes, everyone has one.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> I’ve been to the hospital once since this thing started. Not to an emergency room.
> 
> I didn’t have you pegged as a conspiracy theorist. I thought you were better than that.
> 
> ...


what is it that has you confused?  the dude said emergency rooms aren't full.  You know what?  he's right.  been discussed for five months now.  where you been?  what evidence do you have that the virus is serious in way shape or form?  cause someone told you? now son, that's laughable.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve been to the hospital once since this thing started. Not to an emergency room.
> ...



Sorry, I'm not interested in your opinion.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> You mean how foolish you are to ignore patriotic whistle blowing experts doctors who if they don’t conform to the government,they lose their jobs for being brave to expose their lies,how foolish of you to ignore that the CDc themselves admitted the numbers are inflated,only going by everything the idiot box in the living room tells you,foolish indeed.dont you ever get tired of showing how biased and closed minded you are thst your being lied to by the government as they have for decades to us? Foolish indeed of you that you are correct on.lol


it's all a theat.  if a business doesn't care if one wears a mask or not, they lose their license.  It's there business, not the local fks.  Businesses are only conforming because of the threat of being put out of business.  real fking nice huh?


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 5, 2020)

*Doctor Warns Trump’s Coronavirus Treatment Can Cause Psychosis, Mania*

OMG, he'll be like Frankenstein.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


nor are we interested in yours.

Still waiting on your evidence dude.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> *Doctor Warns Trump’s Coronavirus Treatment Can Cause Psychosis, Mania*
> 
> OMG, he'll be like Frankenstein.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 5, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> And I care why?


The Mods here have requested Forum members do so because of a software glitch.   Threads with tons of replies take too long to scroll especially on a phone.   Some of your replies just won't get read.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2020)

Flopper said:


> If the hospital would allowed him to go unmasked, he probably would because he doesn't care who he infects. He's the president you know, he can do anything. Covid patients have to wear masks in the hospital except in their room which has special ventilation to prevent the spread of the disease


Who writes your nonsense?


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 5, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



We're not trying....  We're looking at the facts.   You are the one trying to up-play this, contrary to the facts.

We have done your plan.  And it didn't prevent a single death.   In fact, your freak out plan, likely killed more people than us stating the facts.

We know that ventilators killed people, even though Cuomo and the Democrats attacked Trump over supplying ventilators.

We know that Cuomo forcing known sick people back into nursing homes with the highest risk people in the country, resulted in more deaths.  And the reason Cuomo did that, was because he wanted to keep hospital beds open for the millions of people everyone assumed from their freak out session, would be flooding into NYC hospitals.

So again... looking at the facts, not a partisan opinion.... your side of this argument has without question killed more people.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2020)

Flopper said:


> And no, more people are not dying from the Flu than covid in the US. 207,000 deaths from covid so far this year which many researchers say is low. On an annual basis it's 276,000/yr. The only flu that was more deadly than Covid was the Spanish Influenza which killed


Are you sure? Cause you can’t prove the numbers. There’s that


----------



## Flopper (Oct 5, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


The is no evidence that China purposefully released the virus in their own country and your statement that it was an attack on America is just a conspiracy theory. Just because the virus originated in a wet market in Wuhan is no reason to conclude it was an attack on America or the rest of world.

Trump is not being blamed for the virus. He's being blamed for a lack of leadership in controlling it.  Practically every nation on earth has been hit by the virus.  Some nations such as South Korea were able to control the spread of the versus with minimum loss of life and impact on the economy.  Other nations such as the US failed miserably in their efforts to control the virus. The failure in almost every case lies with the inability of the central government to deal with the threat rapidly within the first 30 days following the first outbreak.   In the US during January and February, the president was downplaying the virus and actually opposing the efforts of the pandemic response team.  It wouldn't be until the end of March when we had over 4,000 deaths, over 30,000 new cases a day, and active cases were in most of the states would the administration be ready to deal with the virus.  It was then impossible to stop the virus.  The Trump administration had wasted those few months fighting a pollical battle when it should have been fighting a battle against the virus.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> irresponsibly


How can someone be irresponsible exactly?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2020)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


There’s no evidence of anything. You can’t prove shit from  shitola dude.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 5, 2020)

Faun said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



The numbers I gave were directly from the CDC, which recently released their new stats.





Worst case scenario, in the highest risk age group, is 0.093. 









						Healthcare Workers
					

COVID-19 guidance, tools, and resources for healthcare workers.




					www.cdc.gov
				




From September 10th.  If you have newer stats, I'll look at them.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



So take your own advice?  I've seen you spread hate on here multiple times in the last 2 days.

But again, if Corona is hitting everyone, whether they follow the rules or not, then it isn't Karma.  It's just bad ineffective rules, that do nothing.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Mischaracterize? Naw. You don’t have any point that could be considered character worthy.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > No, you're going to continue to listen to PROPAGANDA.
> ...



I said I HAVE VISITED NUMEROUS MAJOR HOSPITAL EMERGENCY ROOMS during the last 7 months.

I was hard pressed to find Covid19 cases.

Where's your "conspiracy" ???


----------



## Flopper (Oct 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > And no, more people are not dying from the Flu than covid in the US. 207,000 deaths from covid so far this year which many researchers say is low. On an annual basis it's 276,000/yr. The only flu that was more deadly than Covid was the Spanish Influenza which killed
> ...


Yes, quite sure.
Excluding the Spanish Influenza, 1957 seems to be the year with the highest number of deaths from the flu, 117,000 well below the current 207,000 deaths from Covid which is for only for 7 months.  Covid is both more contagious and more deadly than the flu.





						Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
					

CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.




					www.cdc.gov
				





			https://www.accuweather.com/en/health-wellness/how-us-covid-19-fatalities-compare-to-worst-flu-seasons/731964


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Because we have routine outbreaks of various flus and colds, that wipe out thousands of people constantly.  Happens every year, and every decade we have at least one really bad cold season.

Never seen people lose their minds, and act insane, like the mindless left-wingers are today.

Now if you had come to me and said, we have a cold that is potentially lethal to people over the age of 70, and have pre-existing conditions, and we need to have them isolated and protected, with reasonable precautions.

That actually fits the evidence given.  That would be a logical, and intelligent position, based on scientific data.

But to shut down movie theaters, so that 20 year olds who are more likely to be shot by other 20 year old than die of Covid, can avoid Covid.... is dumb.

To shut down schools, because you don't want kids, who are more likely to die from drowning in the bath tub than die of Covid, to avoid getting Covid.... is dumb.

Especially when you are too stupid to realize, those kids are simply not going to sit at home in their basements, and instead are going to run around outside playing with all the other kids anyway.

This is stupid.   90% of the population is being imposed upon, for the sake of less than 10% of population that is actually at risk.

Makes no sense whatsoever.   Shouldn't we only lock down the people who are actually at real risk?

And again, we did it your way, and it didn't work.  We did everything you idiots on the left demanded, and it didn't stop the virus.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 5, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



Actually I know a woman who works at a hospital.  She has said, that does not know a single person anywhere who has Covid.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


His flag waving minions eh ??? So what are you mr. poopy head, an anti-American, a foreign agent maybe, hired by Hillary or the demoncrats to disrupt, disrupt, disrupt maybe ???


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 5, 2020)

Faun said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



I got that number from Dr Fauci's statements before congress.  He's lied before.....   But lying to congress gets you prison time.   So....


----------



## miketx (Oct 5, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Most likely a chinese plant.


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 5, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Yup.  I saw _Blast From The Past_.  I'm up to speed on all this.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 5, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Mask, mask, mask, and there are so many cracks in the testing system that it ain't even funny .. There is no way to achieve perfect quarantine. People get tested, then the wait is what 3 days for results ?? Ok during those 3 days they might somehow contact the thing even though quarantining for 3 days where ever they think that it's not while awaiting the results. So when the test results do finally come back, wouldn't the negative that the old test might bring forth, actually change over the waiting period to possibly a positive without the person realizing it ??? Other words you can't hide from a microbe period.  The only sure way to get a handle on the thing as far as testing goes, is to have test that give instant results on the spot. Asymptomatic are the worst in the situation, because they carry the germ, but have no symptoms.  A vaccine is the only hope in resolving the issue period, but the left fought the battle of delay, delay, delay, hard because Trump is in power. They don't want him to be credited with anything, so it mattered not to them upon how many would suffer. Funny how vaccines fell off the chart for a while. The reporting should be none stop on the progress. Trump had to tell us about all the wonderful New therapeutic treatments and such from his bedside.  We should be briefed by the medical industry constantly about this thing.  No politics allowed.


Control of communicable viral diseases is not an exact science.  Controlling an epidemic is all about reducing the likelihood of infection thus reducing the presence of the virus.  Almost all the tools used to control the virus such as masks, social distancing, testing, contact tracing, and quarantining, and vaccines provide limited protection for the person involve but they reduces the presence of the virus.  This is what makes controlling an epidemic so hard.  People want to protect themselves not others.   Had we been able to achieve a high level of compliance with social distancing and mask wearing, back in April and May, the virus would be under control today.  If we had enough testing/contact tracing/quarantining to cover most of the population, the virus would be gone in a month or so.

In America we have been waging a political battle against the virus and ignoring medical science.  You might win a election that way, but you will not defeat the virus.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


You would not accept any amount evidence because your mind is closed.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2020)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


accept there's this...






						Excess Deaths Associated with COVID-19
					

Figures present excess deaths associated with COVID-19 at the national and state levels.




					www.cdc.gov
				



_
Estimates of excess deaths can provide information about the burden of mortality potentially related to the COVID-19 pandemic, including deaths that are *directly or indirectly *attributed to COVID-19_

There is this as I said.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2020)

Flopper said:


> You would not accept any amount evidence because your mind is closed.


why not post actual facts.  the fact is the CDC itself states that deaths are direct or indirectly  blamed on china flu.  there is that.  until you can get passed that fact, all your data is invalid.

BTW, the only reason counts go up is because healthy people are being tested.  have healthy people tested for carrying the flu?  This testing has never been done before.  fact!!!!!!! fk you hate facts.

and more facts:



			CDC: 94% of Covid-19 deaths had underlying medical conditions
		


that's 188,000 of the 200,000 supposed china deaths.  can't make up what liars you all are.  you have no self respect.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 5, 2020)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Mask, mask, mask, and there are so many cracks in the testing system that it ain't even funny .. There is no way to achieve perfect quarantine. People get tested, then the wait is what 3 days for results ?? Ok during those 3 days they might somehow contact the thing even though quarantining for 3 days where ever they think that it's not while awaiting the results. So when the test results do finally come back, wouldn't the negative that the old test might bring forth, actually change over the waiting period to possibly a positive without the person realizing it ??? Other words you can't hide from a microbe period.  The only sure way to get a handle on the thing as far as testing goes, is to have test that give instant results on the spot. Asymptomatic are the worst in the situation, because they carry the germ, but have no symptoms.  A vaccine is the only hope in resolving the issue period, but the left fought the battle of delay, delay, delay, hard because Trump is in power. They don't want him to be credited with anything, so it mattered not to them upon how many would suffer. Funny how vaccines fell off the chart for a while. The reporting should be none stop on the progress. Trump had to tell us about all the wonderful New therapeutic treatments and such from his bedside.  We should be briefed by the medical industry constantly about this thing.  No politics allowed.
> ...


Now see this is the problem right here folks. This flop figures that he is smart enough to try and make himself look like he knows what's going on (all pure speculation), and then he really shows his political bullcrap motivation when he attempts to attribute it to Trump. Why they expose themselves like this is a mystery, because it shows just how partisan they really are. Sick human beings. Their attacks against medicines, treatments, and a fast track vaccine to be released by some of the most proffesional companies in the world while people died by the thousands ought to lay the picture out perfectly to everyone.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 5, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



That's it?

You think this entire thing is made up and complete propaganda because you visited numerous major hospital emergency rooms?  Sorry, but I was expecting more from you if you're claiming that this global pandemic is just propaganda.

Ok though.  Let me hear you out.  Tell me more about this investigation that you did.  Approximately ow many major hospitals did you visit?  You say you were hard-pressed to find covid cases, but how exactly did you attempt to collect that information?

Let us know all about this investigation that you did which lead you to believe that this whole thing is propaganda.  I'm willing to hear you out.  Others, not so much.  But I'll hear what you have to say on this.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 5, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> His flag waving minions eh ??? So what are you mr. poopy head, an anti-American, a foreign agent maybe, hired by Hillary or the demoncrats to disrupt, disrupt, disrupt maybe ???



Yes Doggie, I'm a card carrying AntiFa member!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 5, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Because we have routine outbreaks of various flus and colds, that wipe out thousands of people constantly.  Happens every year, and every decade we have at least one really bad cold season.
> 
> Never seen people lose their minds, and act insane, like the mindless left-wingers are today.



Maybe they were acting different because the flus and colds never kill Americans like covid has.  Using the numbers from the CDC, which you were doing, you must admit that covid is far more deadly than the flu or a cold.

Seems like we're going around in circles here.

If you're referencing the CDC numbers, then you need to admit that covid is more deadly than the flu.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > His flag waving minions eh ??? So what are you mr. poopy head, an anti-American, a foreign agent maybe, hired by Hillary or the demoncrats to disrupt, disrupt, disrupt maybe ???
> ...


Good grief. So your up on the FBI terror watch list eh ??  I took your comment to be specious, but who knows you just might be.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Now see this is the problem right here folks. This flop figures that he is smart enough to try and make himself look like he knows what's going on (all pure speculation), and then he really shows his political bullcrap motivation when he attempts to attribute it to Trump. Why they expose themselves like this is a mystery, because it shows just how partisan they really are. Sick human beings. Their attacks against medicines, treatments, and a fast track vaccine to be released by some of the most proffesional companies in the world while people died by the thousands ought to lay the picture out perfectly to everyone.


flop really has no self respect.  I've explained to him post after post, but he fails to follow factual information like the plague he's so scared of.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Maybe they were acting different because the flus and colds never kill Americans like covid has


prove it.  you know, the actual data.  not the made up hoaxed data.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Ok though. Let me hear you out. Tell me more about this investigation that you did. Approximately ow many major hospitals did you visit? You say you were hard-pressed to find covid cases, but how exactly did you attempt to collect that information?


how many did you visit to prove they were full?  see both can play that stupid game.  you got nothing.  we saw hospitals empty, we saw nursing staffs laid off for the lack of patients.  fk dude, in chiraq, they converted McCormick Place, one of the biggest convention centers into a hospital, 29 total patients. 29 fking patients.  and, those 29 were not critical.  Wasn't there a medical ship docked outside NY to take on allllllll of those sick people?  none, not fking one went there.  All documented.  Nurses out of work around the country, cause they didn't get the sick people.  feel free anytime to post one hospital that peaked emergency room traffic.  one!!!!

Why do you work so hard to make shit up? Perpetuate a hoax?  make people lose their jobs?  you ain't much of, if any, an American.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> how many did you visit to prove they were full?



I already answered that.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > how many did you visit to prove they were full?
> ...


all of them?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> prove it.  you know, the actual data.  not the made up hoaxed data.



We disagree on the data.  I already told you this.  No use talking numbers with you if we disagree on them.

So I'm talking numbers with people who are siting CDC data.  That doesn't include you.  No use in that.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Do you think I said that?  Because I didn't.

I already gave the answer.  Go find it.


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


But you claimed that's worse than the flu. The worst case for the flu for 2016-2017 (the most current data not based on preliminary estimates) is: *0.0021*. Based on their estimate of 38,000 deaths, it's still *0.0013*.





__





						Past Seasons Estimated Influenza Disease Burden | CDC
					

These page includes information about the estimated burden of influenza from past seasons, including tables of the estimated influenza disease burden (and 95% credible interval [Cr I]) by age group.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > prove it.  you know, the actual data.  not the made up hoaxed data.
> ...


The cdc data is bullshit, they say so, I posted it. You’re blind


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> The cdc data is bullshit, they say so, I posted it. You’re blind



I know you believe that.  We disagree.

Not sure what part of that you're confused about.  I've already told you that multiple times.  You're just repeating yourself now.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Do you think I said that? Because I didn't.
> 
> I already gave the answer. Go find


So you agree that you can’t prove all emergency rooms were full. So how is he wrong?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think I said that? Because I didn't.
> ...



You clearly don't have a good grasp on my statements.  That's not what I said, now is it?


----------



## lantern2814 (Oct 5, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


It sure as hell doesn’t just magically disappear like you claim. Go cower under your bed and keep lying. A virus will run its course despite your protests.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 5, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


Why wouldn’t it magically disappear?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 5, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Unfortunately for you, Karma doesn't work that way....You'll see.


----------



## lantern2814 (Oct 5, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Now you’ve proven you’re nothing but an ignorant leftist shill. Italy did that and what happened? Viruses do not just magically disappear because you and your Dim masters say so. My God, you really are this stupid. STFU, and let adults talk.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 5, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


No Italy didn’t do that. No country has done that. I’m asking a hypothetical which seems to be going right over your head. The virus is contagious for up to 14 days. If everybody locked themselves in their homes for 3 weeks how does the virus spread? It doesn’t, it’s not possible. The fact that you can’t acknowledge that simple fact shows that you are completely lost in this conversation. Stop wasting my time now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Your post of course will fall on death ears by the dem worshipping Trump haters here of course the fact that whistle blowing doctors mean nothing to them as evidence just what the idiot box in the living room is the only evidence they are interested in.they sure provide comedy relief in their exrtrenme hate of trump don’t they? The logic they use.lol
> ...


Could not have said it better myself,I’m done talking to these trolls,it’s like talking to a wall.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you have a problem making complete arguments and explaining yourself. You can keep making these lazy insult arguments but if you’re looking for engagement then you’re going to have to step up your game
> ...


Exactly,gives standing ovation.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> But again, if Corona is hitting everyone, whether they follow the rules or not, then it isn't Karma. It's just bad ineffective rules, that do nothing


Or it’s a virus. I’m 64 and in my lifetime no one has cured a cold! Much less prevented it.


----------



## buttercup (Oct 5, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> You've been sold a rotten product.
> And you bought it a full retail.
> Smart.
> 
> Yeah, some INSIST on worshipping at the alter of government misinformation. Sad.





BasicHumanUnit said:


> Right....like CNN and MSNBC. Real "experts"
> And don't hand me your but...but....but....."the CDC says".......
> 
> You obviously lack any skills to disseminate the truth from propaganda


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > You mean how foolish you are to ignore patriotic whistle blowing experts doctors who if they don’t conform to the government,they lose their jobs for being brave to expose their lies,how foolish of you to ignore that the CDc themselves admitted the numbers are inflated,only going by everything the idiot box in the living room tells you,foolish indeed.dont you ever get tired of showing how biased and closed minded you are thst your being lied to by the government as they have for decades to us? Foolish indeed of you that you are correct on.lol
> ...


Very true,I am lucky in the fact I am friends with my doctor,I see him outside of the hospital,not just for checkups at the hospital where he works.we do things together.He sees the light as we do,he knows same as we do the msm media is nothing but a tool for the government.He  tells me all his doctors are onboard with us that this virus is a hoax,that the numbers are inflated,and knows the truth as we do,the yearly flu virus is five times more deadly and has killed much more people than Covid by leaps and bounds.he also knows masks would be useless against An alleged deadly virus as our corrupt government is brainwashing people to believe.

An alleged deadly virus as the msm media makes it out to be and if he had HIS way,he would not wear one but he HAS to to keep his job or he would lose it if he did not conform to our corrupt authority.
The doctors that have come forward and exposed the corruption of hospitals,those people are hero’s of his same as they are for me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > If the hospital would allowed him to go unmasked, he probably would because he doesn't care who he infects. He's the president you know, he can do anything. Covid patients have to wear masks in the hospital except in their room which has special ventilation to prevent the spread of the disease
> ...


I’ve been wondering that for years now.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Yeah they are the ones trying,trying to get us to fall for their lies and propaganda.lol. Trying to avoid facts and not even addressing them,deflecting talking about something irrelevent to the facts we always present them.lol


----------



## buttercup (Oct 5, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



A lot of people have exposed the lies.  For example, Sky News falsely reported the situation in Mexico City, they put out a hilariously melodramatic propaganda piece saying things like "the smoke billowing from the crematorium never ends..."  And Jeff Berwick (from The Dollar Vigilante) who lives in Mexico went there in person to several places and asked people working at the hospitals and morgues how busy things were. You could see first-hand that the people working there were actually bored from inactivity, and when asked, they confirmed that those fearmongering propaganda stories were just that... propaganda.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Same with my doctor friend,he has not seen ONE patient DIE from Covid,these trolls are too damn stupid to understand practically everybody that gets Covid recovers same as they do over a common cough the fact the death numbers from Covid are extremely low and the fact the flu virus is five times more deadly.

He says he has never seen anybody at the hospital die from Covid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Lying to Congress only gets you prison time if you are a regular citizen like us,there’s one differerent law for politicians and highly vip people than there is for us,everybody in the world knows that,that politicians And vip people like Fauci,get away with crimes everyday we go to jail for.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > You would not accept any amount evidence because your mind is closed.
> ...


Because in his sad existence,he has never had an interest in facts that don’t conform to the official narrative of his wonderful government he worships as the gospel truth.lol


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Actually I know a woman who works at a hospital. She has said, that does not know a single person anywhere who has Covid


Yep, same thing I heard


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they were acting different because the flus and colds never kill Americans like covid has
> ...


Him and flopper have proved on this entire thread they have no interest in the ACTUAL date,just the made up data you mentioned.lol


----------



## Flopper (Oct 5, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


What we don't routinely have is viral infection that kills 207,000 people in 7 months. On an annual basis that's 354,000 deaths/yr, the most deadly epidemic to hit the US in over a hundred years and it is not gone yet and won't be for several years. 

The most vulnerable include millions of people who are obese, diabetic, and have various heart and lung disease as well older Americans.  That's over 70 million people and most of these people are active, have jobs, and responsibilities.

Of course if the president had chosen to fight the epidemic based on science instead of politics, we would not be having this conversation today.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


If you want to talk to adults,don’t talk to the trump haters.lol


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 5, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Quit fighting the treatments and meds with all your sheeple buddies, (steady blaming a man), instead of looking towards science (only) for the proper solutions, then you might begin to get some respect. Won't happen though, because it's all political with you people (orange man bad, orange man bad).


----------



## Flopper (Oct 5, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Well, congratulations you proved it's a hoax.

Of course you're not going to find corvid cases in emergency rooms for several reasons.  First being they are segregated.  In most large hospitals people that have tested positive for corvid are directed to a secondary entrance with a separate waiting area. The ERs have exam rooms designated for corvid patients and overflow rooms that are disinfected after a covid patient leaves.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 5, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


As usual, I read your reply and find nothing that has any relation to my post.


----------



## miketx (Oct 5, 2020)

Flopper said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Another internet "medical expert."


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

buttercup said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > You've been sold a rotten product.
> ...


Just wondering buttercup  is that top pic above recent?


buttercup said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


you took everyone to school in this post,they can only cry in defeat.lol

Just wondering buttercup  is that top picture from the previous page taken recently as this video was? Would not surprise me in the least.i have no doubt all those hundreds in that pic are all fit and as healthy as can be.lol

it indeed has been proven time and time again to be fearmongering,thousands in Germany that are awake to this hoax same as we are.all protested in the streets with maybe a couple or so wearing masks,nobodyfrom that crowd has died from Covid and the reason we know that is there are over a thousand doctors in Germany that have spoken out they have not seen anybody die from it and that after that demonstration,nobody in that crowd had any serious health problems.

based on a conversation I had with misterbeal buttercup,I tend to agree with you about trump,that he is not what trump supporters think he is the fact he is on record as being pro vaccine,I’m hoping that he was just saying that because he is playing their game but now don’t think he is what they think he is either.

I am thrilled that he came out and told the truth that no president ever has that wars are always started so the defense contracters can profit,but at the same time,until he comes out and starts talking about the truth who was behind the jfk assassination and demands a new investigation into 9/11 by independent investigators,I justdon’t think he is for us as people believe him to be.If he was,he should have come out and talked about how the CDC is inflating the numbers,that the flu virus is five times more deadly and how hospitals are taking payoffs ruling practically every death as Covid related.

until he does that, I just don’t care about trump.i will always prefer him over biden and Harris,only an idiot would not,but I don’t think he is that much more against government corruption anymore than the dems are.

man love that video,I wish I could have been there,these awake americans are my kind of people,they understand this is all part of the new world order agenda that clinton bush and Obama have all spoken of to depopulate the world.i wish I personally knew all those Awake people.weboth know not any of those people with those masks off,have any serious health problems nor related toCovid or will in the future either.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Yep.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2020)

miketx said:


> Another internet "medical expert


They spout off about listening to the experts, and they plug their ears.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 5, 2020)

Why was Trump gasping for air after returning to the White House today?  Odd...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



that video was so awesome I had to watch it twice,these braindead dem lovers wont watch it of course.again you sooooooo much owned the sorry asses of the dem lovers here who keep tooting the horn of the governments version of events,that’s why they are evading your post same as they evaded all my factual posts on this thread cause same as it was with all my posts,they know they are licked by you and have been checkmated.lol


----------



## hadit (Oct 5, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Why was Trump gasping for air after returning to the White House today?  Odd...


Respiratory infections do that to you. With treatment, this probably won't even really slow him down much.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > You would not accept any amount evidence because your mind is closed.
> ...


Covid 19 may be listed as an immediate cause of death in which case it will be considered a covid death or it may be listed last in the sequence of conditions that lead up to the death; that is, it started the chain of events that lead to the death (Underlying Cause of Death).  This will also be listed as a Covid death. 

However, just because a patient has covid 19 and dies does not mean it will listed as a covid death.  For example:
Suppose the immediate cause of death of a covid patient is Acute myocardial infarction
The chain of events that lead to the myocardial infarction was Coronary artery thrombosis which was caused by Atherosclerotic Coronary Artery Disease and since it initiated the chain of events that lead to the  death it will be considered the underlying cause of death.  The fact that the person had Covid 19 would not be relevant in determining cause of death.

Doctors do not guess at the cause of death.  It is documented in the medical records via diagnostic tests and monitoring which clearly show the progression of the disease and each diagnosis that leads to the death.  There is one time in which covid deaths might be disputed and that would be in the first weeks of the disease in which misstates were made.  However most of those mistakes point a higher number of covid deaths not lower.


			https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/dvs/blue_form.pdf
		



			https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/vsrg/vsrg03-508.pdf


----------



## Flopper (Oct 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > But again, if Corona is hitting everyone, whether they follow the rules or not, then it isn't Karma. It's just bad ineffective rules, that do nothing
> ...


The common cold is caused by a virus in the coronavirus family, the same family that contains SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes Covid 19. .  You can prevent it in exactly same way you do prevent covid 19.  Wash your hands, social distance, and wear a mask..  Since the common cold is less serious most of us don't follow these preventive measures.  However, if a person really wants avoid a cold they should follow the covid 19 guidelines. People that have very compromised immune systems do.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 5, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Don't let the facts slow you down.  Ignoring the facts has done wonders for Trump


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 5, 2020)

Will Trump be flown back to Walter Reed within a week?  I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > "Super spreader"
> ...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 5, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Well, congratulations you proved it's a hoax.




Of course you're not going to find corvid cases in emergency rooms for several reasons.  First being they are segregated.  In most large hospitals people that have tested positive for corvid are directed to a secondary entrance with a separate waiting area. The ERs have exam rooms designated for corvid patients and overflow rooms that are disinfected after a covid patient leaves.
[/QUOTE]

You obviously don't know the first thing about this HOAX other than the hysteria sold to you by CNN and MSNBC.
Procedure vary somewhat, but there are Federal guidelines on treating covid19 patients and I have been in emergency rooms
and yes they do bring those patients there.   Many hospitals are using ICU overflow, but they must FIRST go to ER where they are tested then processed.
It could be regular flu or 100 things.....they are not going to transport you directly to a special unit as you say until they test you.

Got some baaaaaaad news for ya......

The world is NOT coming to an end over covid19


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 5, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I hear you say these things and laugh because every time I ask for you to be specific and state what you think I’m lying or inaccurate about all I get is spin and deflection. I’ll back up everything I say. Do you have the smarts to engage in a real discussion or do you only have empty insults to fling?


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 6, 2020)

Trump has truly jumped the shark.  This is not the behavior of a sane person.  No wonder he's down 14 points in the polls to Biden.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 6, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Lots of folks 'come down' with the flu....Happens every year. Most are not serious and most Covid cases are not serious. Trump will prove that


And that's what has them pissed


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 6, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Will Trump be flown back to Walter Reed within a week?  I wouldn't be surprised.


Praying for illness I see


----------



## jc456 (Oct 6, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Why was Trump gasping for air after returning to the White House today?  Odd...


he breaths oxygen like the rest of us?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 6, 2020)

Flopper said:


> However, just because a patient has covid 19 and dies does not mean it will listed as a covid death. For example:
> Suppose the immediate cause of death of a covid patient is Acute myocardial infarction
> The chain of events that lead to the myocardial infarction was Coronary artery thrombosis which was caused by Atherosclerotic Coronary Artery Disease and since it initiated the chain of events that lead to the death it will be considered the underlying cause of death. The fact that the person had Covid 19 would not be relevant in determining cause of death.


but that's exactly what was mandated and done.  So you agree the numbers are faked.  and then come in here to argue its a killer.  cars are killers and people drive them.  at least thanks for being man enough to admit I was right.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 6, 2020)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


are you saying that every administration before Trump never had the CDC push out these guidelines to prevent the flu and colds?  wow, neglect.  you can catch a cold in many different fashions, one is a beat up immune system.  Being weak, being cold.  One can catch a cold by simply not bundling  up in the cold. 

BTW, you are correct, it is all in the coronavirus family.  been around since forever.  ain't going nowhere just because people want it gone.  thanks again for at least admitting that it isn't the killer you once posted it was.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 6, 2020)

Flopper said:


> What we don't routinely have is viral infection that kills 207,000 people in 7 months. On an annual basis that's 354,000 deaths/yr, the most deadly epidemic to hit the US in over a hundred years and it is not gone yet and won't be for several years.


well first off, you don't have that now either as you pointed out in another post.

Second, the flu has killed tens of millions of people.  coronavirus is the same threat today it was 150 years ago.  no difference.  You are of the misconception that somehow it's been eliminated.  nope, never has and never will.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 6, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Well, congratulations you proved it's a hoax.
> ...



You obviously don't know the first thing about this HOAX other than the hysteria sold to you by CNN and MSNBC.
Procedure vary somewhat, but there are Federal guidelines on treating covid19 patients and I have been in emergency rooms
and yes they do bring those patients there.   Many hospitals are using ICU overflow, but they must FIRST go to ER where they are tested then processed.
It could be regular flu or 100 things.....they are not going to transport you directly to a special unit as you say until they test you.

Got some baaaaaaad news for ya......

The world is NOT coming to an end over covid19
[/QUOTE]
I know enough to understand it is not a hoax as do the families of the 210,000 dead.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 6, 2020)

Flopper said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


I know enough to understand it is not a hoax as do the families of the 210,000 dead.
[/QUOTE]

And this is the first proof of your ignorance.
210,000 dead from covid19 ?    Ya sure?
And the death rate from every other normal cause suddenly dropped to historical lows......
keep your chin up, you're always their useful idiot.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 6, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



And this is the first proof of your ignorance.
210,000 dead from covid19 ?    Ya sure?
And the death rate from every other normal cause suddenly dropped to historical lows......
keep your chin up, you're always their useful idiot.
[/QUOTE]
I very much doubt that we have accurate statistics on every other normal cause of death over the last 7 months.  The CDC is doing good to have them for the previous year.   I'm not going to get into a long explanation of how corvid deaths are determined and why they are accurate but you can read about it in the links below.


			https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/dvs/blue_form.pdf
		



			https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/vsrg/vsrg03-508.pdf


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 6, 2020)

Flopper said:


> I very much doubt that we have accurate statistics on every other normal cause of death over the last 7 months. The CDC is doing good have them for the previous year. I'm not going to get into a long explanation of how corvid deaths are determined and why they accurate but you can read about it in the links below.
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/dvs/blue_form.pdf   https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/vsrg/vsrg03-508.pdf


From your link:
"If COVID–19 played a role in the death, this condition should be  specified  on  the  death  certificate."

The rest of those guidelines are so convoluted any data produced is highly suspect, IMO.  Like you, I'm not going to go into long explanations either, maybe you should actually read the links you post.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 6, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Trump has truly jumped the shark.  This is not the behavior of a sane person.  No wonder he's down 14 points in the polls to Biden.


Who did you just compare him too ??? Biden ??? Trump's got more sense up under his little finger nail, then Biden has in his whole entire body. Trump got him so angry, the poor fella had to result to name calling in the debate... LOL.

Biden was probably hoping for the old guy sympathy vote after that exchange. Trump probably thought kidding me right ?


Death Angel said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Will Trump be flown back to Walter Reed within a week?  I wouldn't be surprised.
> ...


That's how deplorable these people are. They are truly hell bound. What is a man that gains the whole world, yet loses his own soul ? What will a man give in exchange for his soul ???  Some come purdy cheap these days.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 6, 2020)

Will Trump be well enough for the 2nd presidential debate on October 15?  Trump is waaay behind Biden in the polls.  I'm currently listening to Biden's Gettysburg speech.  It's awesome.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 6, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Will Trump be well enough for the 2nd presidential debate on October 15?  Trump is waaay behind Biden in the polls.  I'm currently listening to Biden's Gettysburg speech.  It's awesome.


I'm sure Trump will drag himself up there if he can walk.  The problem with all this stupidity or bravery depending on your point of view, is it's not resonating with the voters.  70% see this as a problem of his own making.  You don't get points for shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 6, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has truly jumped the shark.  This is not the behavior of a sane person.  No wonder he's down 14 points in the polls to Biden.
> ...


Didn't know you felt that way about Trump but your description of him is right on


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 6, 2020)

Flopper said:


> I'm sure Trump will drag himself up there if he can walk. The problem with all this stupidity or bravery depending on your point of view, is it's not resonating with the voters. 70% see this as a problem of his own making. You don't get points for shooting yourself in the foot.


Nice fairy tale.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 6, 2020)

Is Trump suffering from "roid rage" while taking strong steroids for COVID-19?  Today, he cancelled the stimulus negotiations and refused CDC help for contact tracing at the White House - even after a fourth aide has tested positive.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 6, 2020)

*White House Workers Could File OSHA Complaints Over Trump’s COVID Recklessness*

They should!  I especially feel sorry for the White House custodial staff.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2020)

Flopper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Something  you are a pro at and excel at as demonstrated in this entire thread.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Blah blah blah blah,you sure like talking to yourself,you have reading comprehension problems the fact you missed my post I’m done with you american hating dem loving trolls reading your bible length babble and bs, I only took the time to talk to flopper sense he did not make a bible length babble post and kept his babble to one sentence recently. Lol.again have fun talking to yourself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > However, just because a patient has covid 19 and dies does not mean it will listed as a covid death. For example:
> ...


Comedy relief he was man enough to admit you were right,that’s the first I’ve ever seen from a trump hater.the world must be coming to an end.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > What we don't routinely have is viral infection that kills 207,000 people in 7 months. On an annual basis that's 354,000 deaths/yr, the most deadly epidemic to hit the US in over a hundred years and it is not gone yet and won't be for several years.
> ...


The understatement of the century that the corona virus Is the same threat today it was a 150 years ago.well done.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



And this is the first proof of your ignorance.
210,000 dead from covid19 ?    Ya sure?
And the death rate from every other normal cause suddenly dropped to historical lows......
keep your chin up, you're always their useful idiot.
[/QUOTE]

like the good little brainwashed sheep he is,sense the CIA controlled media tells him that’s the truth of the numbers,he falls for it,hook,line,and sinker like a good little sheep.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > I very much doubt that we have accurate statistics on every other normal cause of death over the last 7 months. The CDC is doing good have them for the previous year. I'm not going to get into a long explanation of how corvid deaths are determined and why they accurate but you can read about it in the links below.
> ...


Love how he keeps putting his foot in his mouth,when your own link debunks your babble,that’s humiliating yourself.lol comedy gold


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 6, 2020)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


You got an issue with comprehension ?? Of course you do.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 6, 2020)

Borillar said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Pandemics have done this for a very long time.........sorry bro......we should have never shut down........take your Fear Factor to someone who gives a damn..........

This isn't the first time the world has faced this .............just the ONLY TIME we destroyed our economy over it............From brain dead people like you.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 6, 2020)

Trump should add to his campaign "we are gonna make China pay for the devastation it wrought upon this United States". Now them rascals over there have arrested the mother of the lady doctor who told her story to Tucker Carlson. Our government should immediately get involved in this if true. We must protect those who shed light on any potential attack on this United States whether directly or indirectly. If the Demoncrat's are found to be complicit in any of this, they should be arrested for treason.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 6, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Agree, we should have never let the deep state use this to attack out nation with it.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 6, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Is Trump suffering from "roid rage" while taking strong steroids for COVID-19?  Today, he cancelled the stimulus negotiations and refused CDC help for contact tracing at the White House - even after a fourth aide has tested positive.


Very likely.
Trump is taking _Dexamethasone_, a long lasting and very potent corticosteroid which can cause psychosis, delirium, and  mania.  For those of you who have taken Prednisone, you're probably aware of the way it effects on you, hyperactivity, strong appetite, nervousness, sleeplessness, and a feeling that you're able to do more than you can do.  Doctors advise that patients to not make any life altering decision while taking high does of Prednisone.  Well, _Dexamethasone is _6 times as potent as Prednisone.

If this country was attacked at this time or another disaster occurs, the VP should assume the duties of the president.  Trump's craziness amplified by this drug could create a national disaster.


			Use of dexamethasone and prednisone in acute asthma exacerbations in pediatric patients
		

.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 6, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Is Trump suffering from "roid rage" while taking strong steroids for COVID-19?  Today, he cancelled the stimulus negotiations and refused CDC help for contact tracing at the White House - even after a fourth aide has tested positive.
> ...


Every drug sold has side affects with it including aspirin............

Where the hell is the problem here other than TDS.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 6, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Haha. Seriously, go back and read the last two comments. Listen to yourself and how you sound. What a joke. Come back when you’re ready talk like a grown up


----------



## Flopper (Oct 6, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Trump should add to his campaign "we are gonna make China pay for the devastation it wrought upon this United States". Now them rascals over there have arrested the mother of the lady doctor who told her story to Tucker Carlson. Our government should immediately get involved in this if true. We must protect those who shed light on any potential attack on this United States whether directly or indirectly. If the Demoncrat's are found to be complicit in any of this, they should be arrested for treason.


Like Mexico was going to pay for the wall


----------



## Flopper (Oct 6, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Psychosis, delirium, and mania are not side effects of aspirin.  This is a very potent drug known to cause cause mental problems.  This should make you happy because all the crazy shit he does over the next few days can be attributed to the drug.  Hopefully he has no refills. 

If Trump really had best interest of the country in mind, he would ask Pence to take over for few days. Oh, but he can't do that because that would be a sign weakness and it would cancel out all the accolades he has received for bravery by violating quarantine and expose other to the virus in order to ride around the hospital waving at his adoring fans.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 6, 2020)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump should add to his campaign "we are gonna make China pay for the devastation it wrought upon this United States". Now them rascals over there have arrested the mother of the lady doctor who told her story to Tucker Carlson. Our government should immediately get involved in this if true. We must protect those who shed light on any potential attack on this United States whether directly or indirectly. If the Demoncrat's are found to be complicit in any of this, they should be arrested for treason.
> ...


No, like China wasn't going to play fair with trade until Trump came along, and after that came Corona. How convenient. Of course the demoncrats are so busy attacking their own country, that China's sitting back enjoying the show. In the meantime their trying to figure out what to do with the poor lady doctor's momma in order to attempt to coax the lady to come to her rescue. Sick stuff, but you think the demoncrats give a damn ?? Nope. All they want is Trump's head on a platter, because he exposed way to much of their bullcrap, and they wasn't having it. Now Michelle's out front stirring up trouble while Obama's hiding behind her pants suit that Hillary gave her for Christmas.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2020)

Flopper said:


> I know enough to understand it is not a hoax as do the families of the 210,000 dead.


can you prove they died due to china flu?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Will Trump be well enough for the 2nd presidential debate on October 15?  Trump is waaay behind Biden in the polls.  I'm currently listening to Biden's Gettysburg speech.  It's awesome.
> ...


ah the polls again.  fk dude, let them go, they're faked.  1000 people said something so 218.4 million agree with them?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Will Trump be well enough for the 2nd presidential debate on October 15?  Trump is waaay behind Biden in the polls.  I'm currently listening to Biden's Gettysburg speech.  It's awesome.


no one cares


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Psychosis, delirium, and mania are not side effects of aspirin. This is a very potent drug known to cause cause mental problems. This should make you happy because all the crazy shit he does over the next few days can be attributed to the drug. Hopefully he has no refills.


so?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Is Trump suffering from "roid rage" while taking strong steroids for COVID-19?  Today, he cancelled the stimulus negotiations and refused CDC help for contact tracing at the White House - even after a fourth aide has tested positive.
> ...


why do you care?


----------



## Flopper (Oct 7, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Let's get a few things straight in your post.  First of all Corona is a beer and certainly is not responsible for Covid-19.  Second, the democrat party is not attacking the country but rather the deranged clown in the White House who has been far more interested in winning an election than protecting over 210,000 Americans who have died.  And who the fuck is the poor lady doctor's momma?


----------



## Flopper (Oct 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Psychosis, delirium, and mania are not side effects of aspirin. This is a very potent drug known to cause cause mental problems. This should make you happy because all the crazy shit he does over the next few days can be attributed to the drug. Hopefully he has no refills.
> ...


So, I guess we really shouldn't care.   Psychosis, delirium, and mania is normal for Trump.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > I know enough to understand it is not a hoax as do the families of the 210,000 dead.
> ...


The China Flu is a figment of Trump's imagination and thus no one dies from it. But your right it's not 210,000 covid-19 deaths; according to the Trump administration it's 211,000 dead, about 600 a day.  And if Trump wins the election, he will certainly consider that they did not die in vain.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2020)

Flopper said:


> The China Flu is a figment of Trump's imagination and thus no one dies from it. But your right it's not 210,000 covid-19 deaths; according to the Trump administration it's 211,000 dead, about 600 a day. And if Trump wins the election, he will certainly consider that they did not die in vain.


show the evidence to the numbers.  anytime.  you can't post one.  you just take the numbers as carte blanche. when the CDC said all deaths will be china deaths.  caught in their own lies.  there's that.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2020)

Flopper said:


> So, I guess we really shouldn't care. Psychosis, delirium, and mania is normal for Trump


Sounds more like your illness


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 7, 2020)

*Trump Says Getting The Coronavirus Was A ‘Blessing From God’*

The president spoke of COVID-19 as a “blessing” in a video message from the White House. Coronavirus has killed over 211,000 Americans so far.

“I think this was a blessing from God that I caught it,” the president said of COVID-19 in a video message outside the White House on Wednesday. 









						Trump Says Getting The Coronavirus Was A ‘Blessing From God’
					

The president spoke of COVID-19 as a "blessing" in a video message from the White House. Coronavirus has killed over 211,000 Americans so far.




					www.huffpost.com
				




Wow, I don't even know how to respond to that.  Do you?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 7, 2020)

B


miketx said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Nope.  that is what that ignorant asshole told to the whole America when asked about tmask. Dumber than the dumbest  Your boy is not very smart.  You do know that that was  shown all over the world that made us look very stupid.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 7, 2020)

Y


Lakhota said:


> *Trump Says Getting The Coronavirus Was A ‘Blessing From God’*
> 
> The president spoke of COVID-19 as a “blessing” in a video message from the White House. Coronavirus has killed over 211,000 Americans so far.
> 
> ...



Yes I can. That is called way beyond  IMBECILE and RETARDATION.


----------



## miketx (Oct 7, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> B
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> ...


Sez the liar who claims California is great.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 7, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Have visited any of the hospitals where these patients had infected with this coronavirus? You don’t know what the hell you are talking about Dude.
We can never recover from this crisis till people like you and ignorant Trump understand that this is real epidemic.
Or do you have a friend ( if you have a friend) or relatives. That got infected or die with this virus?

You facts got it backwards. Coronavirus has killed more people here in America vs compared to 5 flu seasons.


----------



## miketx (Oct 7, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


How come all the essential workers aren't dead?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 7, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...




Considering Flu deaths are partially statistically determined, I would like to see your source for that.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> *Trump Says Getting The Coronavirus Was A ‘Blessing From God’*
> 
> The president spoke of COVID-19 as a “blessing” in a video message from the White House. Coronavirus has killed over 211,000 Americans so far.
> 
> ...


No, it hasn’t killed that many. You’re factually incorrect


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 7, 2020)

miketx said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Nope. Trump himself proved it.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > The China Flu is a figment of Trump's imagination and thus no one dies from it. But your right it's not 210,000 covid-19 deaths; according to the Trump administration it's 211,000 dead, about 600 a day. And if Trump wins the election, he will certainly consider that they did not die in vain.
> ...


The evidence comes from the Trump Admission (CDC). 
210,232 + 672 New Deaths








						COVID Data Tracker
					

CDC’s home for COVID-19 data. Visualizations, graphs, and data in one easy-to-use website.



					covid.cdc.gov


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 7, 2020)

Yo


martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Yes I made that up ......... but here’s the link to update your ignorance. At the same time Twitter and Facebook slapped  that ignorant moron face like you the stupidity of this president.

Coronavirus Has Killed More Americans Than the Last 5 Flu Seasons Combined

*With more than 210,750 Americans dead from COVID-19 since March, the virus is killing people at an unprecedented rate, unlike any disease seen in over 100 years. 
Yet an incorrect belief, that COVID-19 is no more deadly than the seasonal flu, continues to circulate on social media, frequently driven by President Donald Trump. On Tuesday, he dangerously tweeted that “sometimes over 100,000” people die of the flu each year and that Americans should not shut down their lives for COVID-19, which he claimed is “in most populations far less lethal.” Facebook removed a similar post from Trump — who is currently sick with COVID-19 — and Twitter flagged the tweet, saying that violated Twitter rules “about spreading misleading and potentially harmful information related to COVID-19.”
In truth, significantly fewer people die from the seasonal flu each year — between 12,000 to 61,000 Americans annually. There have been some years, such as the 2017-2018 flu season when an estimated 80,000 Americans died, that are more severe, but those are outliers — during the 2019-2020 flu season, an estimated 22,000 people died, according to the Centers for Disease Control.*


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 7, 2020)

Do 


Andylusion said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 397279
> ...


Do you have a link where millions wearing mask and they got Covid-19? Link?


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 7, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> B
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> ...


Mask are just another tool in the box, but there is zero proof they stop people from contacting the virus ever. You're either gonna get it or not. Most of it depends on the health of the individual as to whether they will be carriers without symptoms or if it does materialize within them, they might just breeze through it or if they have serious underlying problems it will depend on whether it gets real serious real quick for them. Bottom line is China is to blame for this problem, and American's blaming American's for it is some sick bullcrap.

No one is fighting any measures to keep themselves or other's safe, but I'll be damned if a leftist is gonna make me ever feel guilty about choosing to live free virus or no dam virus. If you're scared go do what you gotta do to keep yourself safe, but don't try to run my dam life just to make yourselves feel better. It ain't happening.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Yo
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> ...


Numbers are fake. Stop spreading fear


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 7, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> *Trump Says Getting The Coronavirus Was A ‘Blessing From God’*
> 
> The president spoke of COVID-19 as a “blessing” in a video message from the White House. Coronavirus has killed over 211,000 Americans so far.
> 
> ...



Deranged comes to mind.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 7, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Do
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> ...


Everyone whose gotten the dam thing was wearing a mask at one point or another. Do you think the thing has been around this long, and people weren't wearing mask to keep themselves safe at times ??? I've worn mask when felt threatened at times, but if you think that I'm gonna wear a mask 12.5 hours a day just to make you or anyone else feel safe, it ain't happening. I'll put my mask on when I feel unsafe just like you or anyone else should do the same, but this ain't no damned contest to see who can outlast who on mask wearing, so get over it boy.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 7, 2020)

Flopper said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Mindless speculation from TDS is all you spew every single day..............On everything.........even when he gets the virus ..........then you go he's a druggie and out there..........lol

You people are freaking Pathetic.,


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 7, 2020)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


It is a Corona strain........7 th strain since WWII.

You are welcome.........nice try.








						Variants of Coronavirus
					

Learn more about the COVID-19 variants, including the Omicron variant, and what that means for people’s health.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2020)

bravoactual said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump Says Getting The Coronavirus Was A ‘Blessing From God’*
> ...


What you say after you look in a mirror?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 8, 2020)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


They admitted the numbers aren’t real. Sorry


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 8, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Yo
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> ...


1918 flu killed 675,000 americans in one year (back when there were fewer people around)..........................It was a new flu then like the covid virus is new now--------more deaths always happen in the beginning as we build up herd immunity which slows the virus kill rate.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 8, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Yo
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> ...



The Flu has a vaccine, how many flu deaths do you think there would be without it?

and notice the term "estimated", again they don't count flu deaths like they are counting COVID deaths, i.e. if you had COVID when you died, you died of COVID.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 8, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Everyone whose gotten the dam thing was wearing a mask at one point or another. Do you think the thing has been around this long, and people weren't wearing mask to keep themselves safe at times ??? I've worn mask when felt threatened at times, but if you think that I'm gonna wear a mask 12.5 hours a day just to make you or anyone else feel safe, it ain't happening. I'll put my mask on when I feel unsafe just like you or anyone else should do the same, but this ain't no damned contest to see who can outlast who on mask wearing, so get over it boy.


in a demofks mind, if you got it, you were irresponsible.  Careless, and it's your mthr fking fault, now go and die you irresponsible pricks.

Because, masks work and you wouldn't get it if you were masked.  hahaahahaahahaahahhahahaaha can't make up their fking hatred of their fellow man.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 8, 2020)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Yo
> ...


the same number.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 8, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > B
> ...


Well .......  let say you are right mask is no good. Then we should see thousands of dead nurses,  doctors and paramedics of Covid-19 because they wear mask. 

You should call the CDC, NIH and Trump administration to change their policies that mask is not good.......

Yes the virus came from China. SO WHAT? That  doesn’t mean you and Trump has to play dumb and play it down that the virus is not deadly, that doesn’t mean Trump encourage people not to wear mask against his own policy, that doesn’t mean he is acting arrogantly that mask is not good because a waitress told him. 

Trump is responsible for the 200,000+ deaths here in US. Plain and simple no matter how you twist a wet pretzels.

It is my right to protect myself from people like you. But you don’t have the right to infect me.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 8, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Do
> ...


Everyone??? You are missing a lots or several of scenarios..... They wear mask outside but they mixed themselves with other members at home, they got it from their kids, husband, bf or gf at that scenario they don’t wear mask m. Etc etc etc etc. 

I’m glad you wear mask but no one told you to wear it 12 hours a day. I only wear it when I feel unsafe just like you and I feel safe if you wear mask standing next to me.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Yo
> ...


No son. Those are straight facts.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 8, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Yo
> ...


Turtle GOD DENG..... Are you really this slow? Good lord. You are right flu killed 675,000 in 1918. That is 1918 to 2018 is a hundred years. 

This year is 2020. So in a hundred years that starts from 1920 to 2020. First recorded death of Covid-19 is 2020 with 200,000+ deaths and counting. Meaning the Coronavirus is the worst pandemic in a 100 years.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 8, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Turtle GOD DENG..... Are you really this slow? Good lord. You are right flu killed 675,000 in 1918. That is 1918 to 2018 is a hundred years.
> 
> This year is 2020. So in a hundred years that starts from 1920 to 2020. First recorded death of Covid-19 is 2020 with 200,000+ deaths and counting. Meaning the Coronavirus is the worst pandemic in a 100 years.


what do you supposed that means?  do you even know?  you think one can simply avoid a virus.  too fking funny.  dude, that's really some kind of special snot relief.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2020)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



wow you really lost it calling the corrupt CDC the trump administration.thats like calling the fbi or cia the trump administration,you trump haters keep proving in every more bizaare post,you all are losing it here and getting desperate.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



The good old corrupt CDC as evidence of the death count.priceless.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...







the fact you think california is  great pretty much destroys your credibility right there.

My user name proves I have been as huge a fan of california as anybody.i wanted to live there all my life until  the last five years,that was always the case with me,but seeing how the evil monster dem leader gruesome newsome is imposing restrictions on them that rival the third reichs.

Only an idiot would want to move out there now especially with all those fires that are worse than ever like no other fires in the past.because of that,people are fleeing that state left and right. I now no longer want to move out there,texas is where i have set my sights set  on now.

get off the crack you been  smoking,doctors have  debunked your bullshit and have proven YOU got it backwards,that the flu virus has killed five times more people this year and all years past than corona has Einstein.

If you would turn off the idiot box and start listening the whistleblowing doctors,you would see how you are embarrassing yourself here and have shit over your face.

only lying coward trolls like care4all believe your bs lies and listen to you around here. correction,YOU dont know what the hell you are talking about.   you are further putting your foot in your mouth cowardly avoiding what whistleblowing doctors say.

if you would stop listening to the idiot box and listen to the patriot doctors,you would KNOW these covid deaths are all being staged, doctorsexposed all these deaths that were from something else in spain,were shown as a hospital in new york and told to us by the CIA media you worship as gospel truth,that there covid deaths. there were some ny doctors who worked at that hospital the media said all those death from covid happened and exposed their lies you clueless sheep.

are you trump haters all so fucking retarded that you cant even understand plain english of what i have posted over a hundred fucking times just to watch you fucking cowards ignore  here that MANY PATRIOTIC WHISTLEBLOWING DOCTORS HAVE EXPOSED THIS HOAX,THAT THESE CREDIBLE PEOPLE THAT WORK "INSIDE HOSPITALS" HAVE WITNESSED FIRSTHAND HOW THE HOSPITALS ARE TAKING PAYOFFS TO INFLATE THE NUMBERS,THAT ITS NOT SOME CRAZY WRITER SAYING THIS OR THAT PICTURES TAKEN BY THE MEDIA CLAIMING THERE ARE THOUSANDS OF DEATHS LINED UP AT A HOSPITAL WERE NOT EVEN AT THAT HOSPITAL HERE IN THE STATES,THAT IT WAS FROM ANOTHER HOSPITAL FROM ANOTHER COUNTRY TAKEN YEARS AGO,THAT ITS NOT SOME CRAZY BEAT WRITER SAYING THIS,THAT IT IS FUCKING DOCTORS THAT UNLIKE YOU COWARDS,LOOK OUTSIDE THE BOX AND DO THEIR HOMEWORK INSTEAD OF BELIEVING EVERYTHING THE FUCKING MEDIA TELLS THEM?

jesus christ grow the fuck up over your childish hate for trump that you cant get past the facts and stop being such fucking cowards afraid to look at the facts.

uh no we can never recover from this  fake crisis till cowards like you are ready to stand  up to our corrupt government and demand that these criminal dem leaders who have destroyed livlihoods by shutting down businesses,are held accountable for their murderous actions and lies about this virus so


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 8, 2020)

I wonder how the anti-abortion folks feel about this:  Trump's COVID-19 medications were tested using cells from fetal tissue.

*Treatment That Trump Called a ‘Cure’ Was Tested With Cells Derived From Fetal Tissue*

The antibody cocktail for Covid-19 that President Trump touted on Wednesday afternoon was developed with cells originally derived from fetal tissue, a practice that his administration has moved to restrict.

Mr. Trump last week received Regeneron’s cocktail of monoclonal antibodies — essentially, antibodies synthesized in living cells and administered to help the body fight off the infection.

To develop the antibodies, Regeneron relied on 293T, a cell line derived from the kidney tissue of an aborted fetus in the 1970s. At least two companies racing to produce vaccines against the coronavirus, Moderna and AstraZeneca, also are using the cell line.

Remdesivir, an antiviral drug Mr. Trump received, also was testedusing these cells.

“293Ts were used in testing the antibodies’ ability to neutralize the virus,” said Alexandra Bowie, a spokeswoman for Regeneron. “They weren’t used in any other way, and fetal tissue was not used in the research.”

In a video released Wednesday, Mr. Trump praised Regeneron’s treatment, calling it a “cure” for Covid-19 and promising to provide it free to any patient who needed it. The company said on Wednesday that it had applied to the Food and Drug Administration for emergency use authorization.

*Treatment That Trump Called a 'Cure' Was Tested With Cells Derived From Fetal Tissue*


----------



## Flopper (Oct 8, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > B
> ...


Not true. Getting infected with the virus has no connection to your health.  All it takes is one snort of air laden with viral particles and you're infected and you can spread it.  Whether you get sick or not or remain asymptomatic depends on your immune system and the size of viral load.  

China is no more responsible for the pandemic than the Cape Verde Islands are responsible for Hurricanes that strike US or Zaire being responsible for Ebola or Italy for Syphilis.  And Donald Trump is not responsible for the virus but he is certainly responsible for America's response to the virus which has been one of worst if not the worst in world.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 8, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> I wonder how the anti-abortion folks feel about this:  Trump's COVID-19 medications were tested using cells from fetal tissue.
> 
> *Treatment That Trump Called a ‘Cure’ Was Tested With Cells Derived From Fetal Tissue*
> 
> ...


I've noticed the anti-abortion folks are quick to condemn a women's right to chose but when it's their wife that was raped, or their 14 year old daughter that got pregnant or the baby there're carrying has serve birth defeats, then it becomes do I say, not as I do.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 8, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Yo
> ...


Watching a documentary on the polio virus, and the vaccine.  Good stuff. We could learn a lot in comparison's. It's unbelievable how evil the left have become today, and this evilness is delaying this country from life saving technology and medicines.

Essential, highly trained, very smart people are being taken from us by this virus, and non-essential but very well respected citizen's are also falling, yet the Demoncrats fight on to obstruct, deflect, and commit tyranny in this country. Unbelievable.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Turtle GOD DENG..... Are you really this slow? Good lord. You are right flu killed 675,000 in 1918. That is 1918 to 2018 is a hundred years.
> ...


You don’t know what you are talking about Dude. Like always.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 8, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


How evil are the left have become today..... Really? I mean REALLY?  Gives us a proof or evidence that the left are evil. PROVE IT. We are fighting for people like you who are ignorant against science. We are fighting a dumb, ignorant racist pig president that you support. He is bad cruel monster person. He instigated violence against his own fellow Americans the democrats, attack and attack insults. He even called Kamala a monster. He even said Biden will only last 2 months on his first term attacking Biden the lowest scum he can make......He even made fun of Hillary when she was sick of pneumonia.  That is pure disgusting scum devil...... NOW YOU ARE FUCKING TELL US WE ARE EVIL? You are just pure Bull Shit bastard.

I want you to PROVE why you think we are evil...  PROVE IT.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 8, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



And the highly trained very smart people believed in science. Promotes safety, mask and social distancing, evidence and facts...... 

Not stupidity and ignorance that you and Trump promotes. Mask is not good because a waitress told him. 

He even posted after he get out from the hospital that FLU is deadlier than Covid-19. I’m glad Facebook and Twitter removed it for false information. This is the president of US handling the pandemic crisis posting this kind of stupidity and retardation. Fuck that SOB fat racist pig. 









						Facebook, Twitter Take Action After Trump Falsely Claims Flu Deadlier Than COVID-19
					

The president, who is being treated for COVID-19, has been downplaying the severity of the disease. He said falsely that, compared with the flu, COVID-19 is "in most populations far less lethal."




					www.npr.org
				




Facebook and Twitter took measures to screen against misinformation after President Trump put posts on both sites that falsely claimed COVID-19 is less deadly than the flu in "most populations."


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 8, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


That is what Qanon told you. Good for you.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 8, 2020)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Explain to me  (flop the want to be doc).

Two live in a house, one gets it as both live in the house with the other for a length of time (while the virus causes all the symptoms, fever, chills, loss of taste and smell etc). Finally one goes to get tested, and test positive, then the following week the other gets tested, and is found to be negative. In summary one gets it, but the other never did even though both were exposed to each other during the situation.

This has actually happened to a couple I know, so that sort of throws your amature internet degree in the trash where it belongs.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 8, 2020)

The VP debate last night was awesome. Kamala was better than I thought, she brought up my favorite topics that Pence has zero and blank valid rebuttal.

The disastrous Trade War, the bounty head of US soldiers in Afghanistan, Pandemic Team that Obama created after the Ebola outbreak .... ..... Trump dissolve and eliminate that team. Good job Kamala.


----------



## miketx (Oct 8, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> The VP debate last night was awesome. Kamala was better than I thought, she brought up my favorite topics that Pence has zero and blank valid rebuttal.
> 
> The disastrous Trade War, the bounty head of US soldiers in Afghanistan, Pandemic Team that Obama created after the Ebola outbreak .... ..... Trump dissolve and eliminate that team. Good job Kamala.


Lol, you lie chinaman.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 8, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


This is exactly why we have over 210,000 deaths which is utterly insane.  The US was the best prepared nation in the world to deal with a pandemic, according to John Hopkins. The WHO and epidemiologists around the world were expecting the US to come out of this pandemic with little lost of life compared to other nations and thus able to help weaker nations.  Yet with only 4% of the world population the US has had 20% of the deaths. The number of deaths adjusted for our population should have been less than 42,000.  All we had to do was work together following proven prevention method for airborne diseases which are working in other countries.  Of course no one took into account a president who would end up creating a division in the country that would make it impossible to control the virus.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 8, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


What's wrong, you can't pay whom ever writes for you sometimes their money, so you go back to writing in your foreign language/broken English ??? If you couldn't lie, you couldn't breathe. Every breath you lie. Why do you all keep making fool's of yourselves ? Is it because social media provides you a platform regardless of your idiocy ??


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 8, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


You are a very dishonest person to begin with so I don’t believe your example. But let me entertain your dumb ignorance.

In lots and thousands of cases when one get infected and die 3 days after diagnosis. But the other one never get infected. Even they shared the same bed.

Several factors involved. 
1. Ages of these people and the strength of partners immune system. 
2. One involvement from outside contacts. 
3. There are lots we don’t know about this virus but that doesn’t mean it’s fake that you are trying to promote. 

In your example........ One get tested positive that doesn’t mean it’s contagious but need to be quarantined. One get tested positive. Is that mean he/she still mingled with him/her or stay away? Normally you stay away.



If that person tested positive and has all that symptoms fever, chills, lost of taste and smell. It will be very stupid to stay home and don’t go to a hospital. It will not take weeks to be tested again. And when you have all that symptoms. Primary they will check your saturation oxygen level of your body, blood test and X-ray  That determines how bad or good is your lungs. This is the reasons why they keep asking Trump’s doctors Conley of Trump oxygen level but gave no specific answer. Closer to 100 the better. If you are tested  positive and your saturation is 80s or 70s you are big trouble. Melania Trump tested positive but guarantee you her saturation is very good that is why she stays home and quarantined.

That doesn’t mean it has to be ignored and play stupid like what you and Trump is promoting.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 8, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Look at this bastard. You accused us of evil but you cannot prove it then you attack my English. You are out of topic asshole.  

I was talking to you in a peaceful manner then you came out blasting us and accusing us of evil. My post is not making me fooI I only post straight facts and reality......That hurts your dumb ignorance.  So I’m asking you again. PROVED IT.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 8, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> I wonder how the anti-abortion folks feel about this:  Trump's COVID-19 medications were tested using cells from fetal tissue.
> 
> *Treatment That Trump Called a ‘Cure’ Was Tested With Cells Derived From Fetal Tissue*
> 
> ...


So you think Trump new it ??? If so post the proof that he did or quit trying to create anything possible just to try and attribute it to Trump. Makes you look like a rabid dog with TDS to boot.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 8, 2020)

Can you guys keep me out of the quotes in this thread, please? I'd really appreciate it. I've had, oh, I dunno, maybe close to 60 notifications from this thread and nobody even said a gosh darned thing to me. Really, I've been patient. At first I was like, well, maybe they just haven't seen those couple of big red bold fucking font threads saying knock it the heck off, helloOoo, but then after a while I was like, you know what...maybe they haven't. K, thanks in advance.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 8, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Learn english, and I might speak with you. Until then I got no use in wasting time on you.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 8, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Can you guys keep me out of the quotes in this thread, please? I'd really appreciate it. I've had, oh, I dunno, maybe close to 60 notifications from this thread and nobody even said a gosh darned thing to me. Really, I've been patient. At first I was like, well, maybe they just haven't seen those couple of big red bold fucking font threads saying knock it the heck off, helloOoo, but then after a while I was like, you know what...maybe they haven't.


LOL... You pay attention to that stuff ? I don't ever look at notifications etc. NEVER. LOL


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 8, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


And if you don’t agree with my post why not try to debunked it like how I trashed your  dumb rebuttal. Instead you are coming out with your low class disgusting attitude.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 8, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Keep ranting, it only makes you look dumber.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 8, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


That is a total HOGWASH.... Wasting your  time? Look at your  numerous post BS against me.

So you CANNOT prove that left are evil. You are dumber and ignorant than we thought. Dude you are embarrassing yourself. So next time when you make that kind of BASTARD accusations you better be ready to prove it. Now you are running away and I’ll accept that as your surrender.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 8, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Nah! I’m very happy trashing your dumb and ignorance. I thought you are going away and wasting your time.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 8, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> You are a very dishonest person to begin with so I don’t believe your example. But let me entertain your dumb ignorance.
> 
> In lots and thousands of cases when one get infected and die 3 days after diagnosis. But the other one never get infected. Even they shared the same bed.
> 
> ...


If you have a medical degree, you should be sued for malpractice.  You obviously have no idea what your are talking about.  IF you are unlucky enough to contract Covid worst case scenario is you have a 95% chance of recovery.  What you are doing is taking a worse case scenario and blowing it up out of proportion because of your unfounded hatred of Trump.  You are either a dyed in the wool leftist-Democrat are are a stupid fool.  BTW learn to quote properly no one wants to read a bunch of useless quotes in the 'quote train' you're currently pulling.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 8, 2020)

Nothing kills a thread faster than a flame war


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Your really embarrassing yourself now saying the left are not evil.classic,priceless,the fact that hitlery is a mass murderer of women and children around the world,I would say trump was taking it easy on her making fun of her when she had pneumonia.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > You are a very dishonest person to begin with so I don’t believe your example. But let me entertain your dumb ignorance.
> ...


You are overriding his brain so badly with irrefutable facts that hewill have a heart attack very soon having a pea sized brain incapable of deciphering pesky irrefutable facts as those you mentioned.comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I see you figured out a long time ago as well he does not understand English so he is not worth the time.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Oh my you need to look in the mirror when talking about dishonestly ignoring patriot doctors who have put their careers and livilhoods on the line to risk everything in the world telling the truth about our corrupt government how hospitals are taking payoffs to list practically everything from a gunshot wound to the head to a fatal car accident as being a Covid death because they profit from it because of a thing called greed,it’s something that sadly.millions of Americans give into.at this point,I’m beginning to wonder if you even know what that word means sense these pesky facts of mine always go over your head.lol hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2020)

Flopper said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Again you amuse us with your inflated death count.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


I see not one trump hating troll here has any comebacks of this post of mine of me taking them to school the virus is a hoax with inflated numbers.Hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2020)

miketx said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > The VP debate last night was awesome. Kamala was better than I thought, she brought up my favorite topics that Pence has zero and blank valid rebuttal.
> ...


Yeah the trump haters excel  at that,you exposed how he has no credibility the fact he seriously thinks California is great.lol. He needs to stop thinking about the 1980s living in that world.lol


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 8, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


I'm not sure where he's from, but he's not American if go by his accent used in his writing. Sometimes it clears up, and this I figure is when he's getting someone to write for him. I hate wasting time on foreigner's if that is his situation, because they have no business in this country interfering in American affairs. We have got to get a handle on our enemies thinking that they can violate our soverignty without repercussions, and use our vulnerabilities to attack us. Social media needs a huge awakening by being forced to protect our virtual borders just like we protect our physical borders. I told him that I ain't wasting anymore time on him, because I think that he isn't an American but rather just an agent attempting to sew discord amongst us as citizen's. Anyone reading this guy's writing should realize that something's wrong.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 9, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Nothing kills a thread faster than a flame war


There's and old saying, "If you can't stand the heat get out of the kitchen' nighty, night soyboy.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 9, 2020)

Flopper said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Sorry, but when it comes to division it takes two to tango. Anything Trump does is called out by the Democrats and the left, and it doesn't matter if it resulted in more or less deaths, it's just ORANGE MAN BAD. 

And your assumption of 42k deaths is based on what? 

Again, our system is Federal with delegated powers, and the States have the quarantine power in their own borders.


----------



## HaShev (Oct 9, 2020)

ATTENTION ATTENTION:
I think I figured out who patient zero the super spreader could have been.  It's someone who bragged on CNN that they were at every event in question and is the New York Times correspondent Michael D. Shear who did a close interview with Trump, making it suspicious that there is motive and lies in their story told on CNN, perhaps not a by chance viral spread after all.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 9, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


The US has had 20% of the Covid deaths in the world yet we have only 4% of the world population.  Assuming our healthcare and disease preventive capabilities is on par with the rest of the world, the number of deaths should be also.  However we have had 5 times as many deaths in the US as you would expect based on our share of the world population population.  Thus 210,000 deaths should be 42,000 based on population. Actually that number of deaths should have been a lot less than 42,000 when you consider America was far better prepared to deal with a pandemic than other countries.  The US has always been a leader in protecting it's people from epidemics, such as H2N2 in 1957, 1981-91 Measles outbreak, Hooping Cough in 2010, 2014 Ebola outbreak, H1N1 in 2009. Until coronavirus, the US had consistently less deaths and cases relative to population that other nations.  What the world healthcare authorities neglected was the Trump effect. Who would have ever dreamed that the president of the United States would openly challenge almost all the CDC recommendations for controlling the virus.  Wearing masks, social distancing, testing, avoiding large public gatherings, and quartering became pollical issues and so died any chance of stopping the virus.  What was needed was the type of support and leadership from the president that came other heads of state in countries that were successful.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 9, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Nothing kills a thread faster than a flame war





Flopper said:


> The US has had 20% of the Covid deaths in the world yet we have only 4% of the world population. Assuming our healthcare and disease preventive capabilities is on par with the rest of the world, the number of deaths should be also. However we have had 5 times as many deaths in the US as you would expect based on our share of the world population population. Thus 210,000 deaths should be 42,000 based on population. Actually that number of deaths should have been a lot less than 42,000 when you consider American was far better prepared to deal with a pandemic than other countries. The US has always been a leader in protecting it's people from epidemics, such as H2N2 in 1957, 1981-91 Measles outbreak, Hooping Cough in 2010, 2014 Ebola outbreak, H1N1 in 2009. What the world healthcare authorities neglected was the Trump effect. Who would have ever dreamed that the president of the United States would openly challenge almost all the CDC recommendations for controlling the virus. Wearing masks, social distancing, testing, and quartering became pollical issues and so died any chance of stopping the virus.


Most of those Covid deaths are in Democrat controlled areas.   As far as your stats, the data is unreliable because ANY death by ANY cause is attributed to Covid if it is detected at time of death.  You just hate Trump so you make up your own shit as everyone can see from your TDS contaminated thinking.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 9, 2020)

Flopper said:


> The US has had 20% of the Covid deaths in the world yet we have only 4% of the world population. Assuming our healthcare and disease preventive capabilities is on par with the rest of the world, the number of deaths should be also. However we have had 5 times as many deaths in the US as you would expect based on our share of the world population population. Thus 210,000 deaths should be 42,000 based on population. Actually that number of deaths should have been a lot less than 42,000 when you consider American was far better prepared to deal with a pandemic than other countries. The US has always been a leader in protecting it's people from epidemics, such as H2N2 in 1957, 1981-91 Measles outbreak, Hooping Cough in 2010, 2014 Ebola outbreak, H1N1 in 2009. What the world healthcare authorities neglected was the Trump effect. Who would have ever dreamed that the president of the United States would openly challenge almost all the CDC recommendations for controlling the virus. Wearing masks, social distancing, testing, avoiding large public gatherings, and quartering became pollical issues and so died any chance of stopping the virus. What was needed was the type of support and leadership from the president that came other heads of state in countries that were successful.


So, I'm wondering what you would have done to deflect the virus one can't see?  please enlighten us. You're suggesting to know how to avoid it.  Even the doctors don't know, but old Flopper does.  hilarious son.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 9, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing kills a thread faster than a flame war
> ...


according to the CDC ~90% are nursing home patients.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 9, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > You are a very dishonest person to begin with so I don’t believe your example. But let me entertain your dumb ignorance.
> ...



BULLSHIT. Thumbs down? I’ll give your thumbs down tight here in your dumb fuck ugly face. I based my assessments from your example but that has nothing to do with Trump.

And I KNOW what I’m talking about but YOU don’t have a clue nothing. You are dumber than I thought. Why would I get sued if I sent my patients to a hospital? That’s the worst that a doctor could have done. I will get sued if I tell her/him (with all those symptoms) don’t worry about it get tested again in one week. That person could be dead. See how stupid you are? That has nothing to do with left or the right. 

FROM YOUR EXAMPLE... ..... Dude you are LYING. if a person was tested positive then you have several symptoms of infections especially lost of taste and smell. It’s not that easy to lost your smell and taste. You go to a hospital immediately, you don’t wait for another week to get tested again because you could (maybe) be dead in next 3 days.


No one read useless quotes. You are one lousy Dude. How do you even know that? You should know better when you make that kind of BASTARD ugly comments especially next to my name. You better be prepared to prove it.


Hatred of Trump? Tell me where and what is there to love or like Trump? That lying moron literally destroyed this country almost on purpose. A total failure like a 10 yo kid always saying or doing something very stupid. We have a pandemic millions and millions of Americans are sufferings with health and financial problems, evictions, bankruptcies, thousands of thousands of businesses are closing and more to come............

On top of that we have to put up with his ugly behavior, arrogant and lies spreading misinformation? So what the HELL is there to like Trump??? FUCK TRUMP a worthless useful idiot leader. 


I can tell you right now Trump is the most hated president in this country and overseas.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 9, 2020)

Doctors learned Remdesivir alone is saving 75% of covid-19 patients who needed oxygen or ventilators. Also Vitamin-D3 & antiviral cocktails are saving many more. This is why the death rate is not soaring with infection rates like it did in the north-east.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 9, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Here is another ugly Dude. Can you give me an example why you think left are evil? Can you proved to me where Hitlery is a mass murderer around the world? I’ll WAIT. 

Trump making  fun of Hillary when she was sick that shows Trump is a scum very evil ugly person.


----------



## Faun (Oct 9, 2020)

Flopper said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Impeached Trump has failed the USA...


PopulationTotal DeathsDeaths/1M popUSA331,531,610​218,172​658​Rest of the world7,447,861,313​851,709​114​









						COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 9, 2020)

B


LA RAM FAN said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


BULL SHIT. LOL. That is what Qanon told you. Do you have link to prove your ignorant lies? .


----------



## jc456 (Oct 9, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing kills a thread faster than a flame war
> ...


his post implicates those dead as being careless and irresponsible.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 9, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Trump making fun of Hillary when she was sick that shows Trump is a scum very evil ugly person.


and won!! amazing huh?  it seems we didn't agree with you but did with him. why were they hiding hitlery's illness?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 9, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Total HOGWASH.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 9, 2020)

jc456 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump making fun of Hillary when she was sick that shows Trump is a scum very evil ugly person.
> ...


He won.... Look at where we are today....... Dumbshit.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 9, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> He won.... Look at where we are today....... Dumbshit.


where are we?  you think trump created the virus, is that your position? are you also claiming anyone with china's flu is irresponsible?  cause supposedly, that's the only way to get it.  If trump don't tell you it's coming, you're doomed huh?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 9, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I’m waiting for your rebuttal from my post #1966 and 1968..... Do you have any proof or link to any of your lies?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 9, 2020)

Alright, fuckers. I'm gonna start putting yuns on ignore, I don't care if you're the smartest asshole on the whole board.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 9, 2020)

Trump / Pence dropped a major ball again! The US has a Major Shortage of antiviral drug supply & production is constrained. Only the chosen few will get Remdesivir to save their life like Trump got.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 9, 2020)

jc456 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > He won.... Look at where we are today....... Dumbshit.
> ...


That’s another BULLSHIT. Yes it came from China...... but that doesn’t mean we have to play stupid, play dumb and play it down. Handle it like nothing, don’t worry about it flu is worse, don’t wear your mask, don’t social distancing. That’s the president handling the pandemic that you support. We are now in 6 to 9 months in this crisis..... after the deaths and infections......... And we are still fighting for a stupid mask. Idiot.


----------

